# 

## Redakcja

*Planujesz budowę w tym roku? Nie bądź sam. Wielkie doświadczenie forum i życzliwość Forumowiczów jest dla Ciebie. Forum pomoże Ci przeżyć tę wielką przygodę z sukcesem, bez błędów, mądrze. Pytaj, pisz, dziel się doświadczeniem - ten dział jest dla Ciebie.***

Specjalnie przygotowany emblemat, ekskluzywny znak przynależności do Forum MURATORA czeka na Ciebie.

** Jeśli ją wydukujesz i nakleisz na tablicę  budowy, skrzynkę pocztową, szybę samochodu - dajesz znać, że jesteś  członkiem społeczności Forum Muratora. To znak, że inni Forumowicze są  mile widziani na budowie, w Waszym domu, że gdzieś na wakacyjnym szlaku  chętnie pogadacie z innym Forumowiczem. 
*
*Prześlij prywatną wiadomość ze swoim adresem e-mail do:  Redakcja**. * *A my wyślemy w pliku emblemat  Temat: "Bocianki 2014".

*


POBIERZ EMBLEMAT: TUTAJ

Powodzenia na Waszych budowach!

*Redakcja*

----------


## carlosso

hello
Jest tu kto? Co Wy jeszcze śpicie? U mnie dziś wiosenna pogoda, trzeba zaraz odwiedzić plac budowy i może coś zacząć już robić. Pozdrawiam

----------


## malcol

Coś mało nas!!! Mam nadzieję, że będzie więcej. Ja zaczynam w tym roku pod Poznaniem. Pozdrawiam !

----------


## wierka

Witam

Będzie nas więcej, niech wiosna przyjdzie.  :smile: 
 wiosną ruszamy.  :smile:

----------


## Ula77

witam,
my czekamy na wiosne i ruszamy,budujemy Z226 z biura z500,pod Elkiem.prawde mowiac tak jak wczesniej nie moglam sie doczekac budowy tak teraz jestem przerazona jak to bedzie,meza nie ma w kraju i wszystko na mojej glowie.

----------


## siódemka

Witam,
My też ruszamy w tym roku ale dopiero w okolicach wakacji  :Smile:

----------


## zniwiarz01

Cześć. Również zaczynam w tym roku, mam nadzieje że uda się z końcem marca. Projekt Szpak z pracowni MG Projekty. Właśnie załatwiamy kredyt, poza tym inne kwestie już załatwione, tylko zakup mauzera na wodę, podłączenie prądu, postawienie szopki na jakieś narzędzia i ustawienie sławojki. Zamówienie materiałów. Mam nadzieję że nie będzie tak strasznie jak myślę. Budujemy w woj. dolnośląskim, 60 km od Wrocławia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## EdiKris

My zaczynamy lada dzień z253
pozwolenie jest, plac jest, firma jest, kredyt na koncie jest

----------


## wierka

EdiKris - widzę, że Ty jesteś już w pełni przygotowany/a. 
zazdroszczę.  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

My również zaczynamy na wiosnę. E-109 z pracowni E-domy.

----------


## Maja3m

Witajcie,
myślę że na wiosnę uda mi się ruszyć z  budową. Obecnie czekam na plany konstrukcyjne do projektu.

----------


## Darek Volke

Witam 
My też zaczynamy w tym roku ale dopiero na jesień, w kwietniu będę składał wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę no i przed nami jeszcze wybór 
ekipy do stanu SSO, Budujemy w Bielsku projekt Gracja Mała z pracowni Dobre Domy

----------


## BorÓwki14

:wave:  witajcie!
My też zaczynamy budowe na wiosnę 2014. Startujemy z domkiem pracowni Domy z wizją : Prosty 3A.
Udało nam się uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę, niebagatela prawie 6 mies czekania. Teraz rozglądamy się za kredytem i  w tzw. międzyczasie szukamy wykonawców.
pozdrawiamy!  :big grin:

----------


## Kudeł

Hallo,tu Kudły.My budujemy Hobarta od Lipińskich.Walczymy z gminą ,więc trudno powiedzieć kiedy zaczynamy budowę.Sam podział działki trwał pół roku ,więc teraz jesteśmy trochę zniecierpliwieni  i odmawiamy Zdrowaśki żeby to szybciej poszło..Woda będzie w marcu, prąd????????Trzymamy kciuki za Was i za się również.Pozdro z łódzkiego.

----------


## mic81

Ja zaczynam w okolicach początku marca (jak się zima nie zacznie) PnB jest, umowa na płytę jest - buduję Z287L woj. lubuskie.

----------


## martkazst

Witam, my zaczyamy rowniez w tym roku, poki co mamy podlaczony na dzialke prad i wybrany ale jeszcze nie kupiony projekt :yes:  JB08 szkieletor  :yes:  chcemy wybudowac ssz bez kredytu wiec pewnie bedzie to trwalo sto lat  :stir the pot:  okolcia stargard szczecinski

----------


## effa_s

Cześć!
My też zaczynamy budowę wiosną - budujemy Lukrecję 2 z Archonu. Jak na razie pozwolenie na budowę jest, wybór ekipy do SSO trwa, przygotowania do wzięcia kredytu idą pełną parą. Mamy nadzieję wbić pierwszą łopatę w okolicach kwietnia  :smile:

----------


## kasiekkk

Witam, też zaczynamy budowę w tym roku. Mamy już pozwolenie na budowę, projekt "dom przy kolorowej" z pracowni Galeria domów. Przed nowym rokiem kupiliśmy pustaki ceramiczne na cały dom, stal oraz systemy kominowe żeby załapać się na jakiś zwrot vat. Budowa systemem gospodarczym- rodzina + majster :wink:  przynajmniej ssz za gotówkę. Taka piękna pogoda że kusi nas żeby już coś kopać  :smile:

----------


## malutka181

Witam,

my z mężem starujemy na wiosnę z budową Salmy z pracowni Horyzont. Mam nadzieję, że zaczniemy końcem marca poczatkiem kwietnia. Czekamy na uprawomocnienie pozwolenia na budowę i potem załatwiamy formalności kredytowe.

http://www.horyzont.com/310_salma-paliwo-stale

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## kemoth

hej,
też zaczynamy budowę w tym roku. Projekt to Praktyczny 4 z Pracowni z Wizją.
Pozwolenie już jest, teraz rozglądam się, za ekipą.

No to powodzenia nam wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## Jacek 2206

Witam Ja również zaczynam budować się w tym roku jak urząd pozwoli (ta nasza polska biurokracja).Mam już działkę i kupiony projekt z226+
Teraz walczę o wycinkę drzew z działki.Mam pytanie odnośnie materiału na budowę domu i jestem w kropce czy wybrać ytong czy termalice z tego co wyszukałem w necie to jest ten sam beton komórkowy tylko termalica jest produkcji polskiej a ytong niemieckiej.Z tego co się dowiedziałem to termalica jest 
tańsza od ytonga i cieplejsza,ale mieszkam w zachodniopomorskim a materiał jest produkowany i sprzedawany w Kielcach i koszty transportu są dość drogie. Czy ma ktoś doświadczenie w budowaniu z ytonga lub termalici. bo nie mogę się zdecydować.

----------


## wierka

he he chyba tutaj nikt nie ma doświadczenia w budowaniu .  :smile:  

dziś odebrałam pozwolenie na budowę. 
czekałam dwa miesiące na listonosza, a dziś już zirytowana  czekaniem zadzwoniłam do Starostwa
i okazało się, że pozwolenie już dawno czeka na odbiór.  :big grin:   :big grin: 
data wydania pozwolenia - 23.12.2013. Kurcze, szok. Wniosek złożony 02 grudnia, 23 -go już decyzja była.  :big grin:

----------


## Jacek 2206

no chyba nie jest tak żle z tym doswiadczeniem bo czytałem wcześniejsze wpisy to ktoś już się wybudował.
wierka ,a ty już wiesz z czego będziesz budować.

----------


## wierka

Jacek 2206  - porotherm. też wcześniej zastanawialiśmy się nad Ytongiem, ale zrezygnowaliśmy.

----------


## Jacek 2206

wierka a co zadecydowało,że wybraliście  phoroterm jeśli można zapytać :big grin:

----------


## wierka

głównie koszty, zwłaszcza stropów z Ytonga

----------


## siódemka

My mamy już zakupiony solbet.

----------


## just_e

Cześc  :bye: - my też zaczynamy na wiosnę - dom Santia , pracowni DOMPLAN,  - ja tez mam nadzieje ,że nie będzie tak strasznie   :wink:

----------


## kgbkoc

My budujemy Kasjopea 3 w Toruniu, 220m* z Ytong, stropy Leyier.

----------


## kgbkoc

Tzn zaczynamy jak tylko pogoda pozwoli.

----------


## mazbenek

Witam,
My zaczynamy Dom w filodendronach 2 z Archona w 2 połowie roku pod Lublinem, obecnie jesteśmy na etapie załatwiania pozwolenia i ekipy.

----------


## bozenka-83

My planujemy na ten rok zx45 ze zmianami,z pracowni z500. Boże dopomóż !

----------


## kgbkoc

A jakie ogrzewanie wybieracie do ogrzania wymarzonego gniazdka?

----------


## Mikusie

Witam! Dołączamy do grona Bocianków 2014r. Naszą wielką życiową inwestycją będzie projekt Rozsądny z pracowni MGprojekt. Nie znaleźliśmy jak dotąd nikogo kto by go budował...

----------


## wierka

> A jakie ogrzewanie wybieracie do ogrzania wymarzonego gniazdka?


pompa ciepła z podłogówką.

----------


## Maja3m

Ja będę budować z silikatów, a ogrzewanie to podłogówka z pompą ciepła.

----------


## mic81

a ja buduje z kształtek Izodom 2000 + ogrzewanie prądem - kable grzejne

----------


## semiramida

ja, trochę na krzywy ryj, dopisuje sie do tej grupy, mimo że pozwolenie na budowę wydano w 2012 roku, a roboty ruszyły w czerwcu 2013 roku to szlo to tak strasznie wolno że dopiero w tym roku 2014 praca nad naszym domem robi się konkretna, jeszcze nawet nie mamy więźby dachowej, ale mimo zimy cośtam na budowie sie dzieje. Dom wg projektu indywidualnego typu dworek, na płycie fundamentowej, ściany z Silki Tempo, strop wylewany. Dach ma być z dachówki ceramicznej karpiówki w koronke a ścianki poddasza z ytonga..

----------


## MonikaZgierz

Witam. Ja również rozpoczynam budowę w 2014. Pogoda na razie ok, to może od marca (jak zima nie przyjdzie). Pozwolenie wydane w listopadzie 2013, ekipa wybrana, kredyt załatwiony. Dziś jedziemy do projektanta i kierownika budowy w jednym, bo chcemy zgłosić rozpoczęcie robót. A nasz kier-bud (złota babka) nam wszystko w urzędach załatwia. Budujemy według projektu indywidualnego maleńki, podpiwniczony domek(docelowo dla moich rodziców). 

Mam pytanko: Gdzie kupujecie/kupiliście deski (calówki do fundamentów) i bloczki betonowe? Ktoś porównywał ceny?

----------


## stefek1980

Również zaczynamy w tym roku, dom FLO II ARCHIPELAG z poprawkami.  OZC 49kwh/m2.  Pozwolenie już jest, czekamy na rozpoczęcie. Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad sposobem ogrzewania albo gaz (gazownicy mają czaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas) lub PC p-w.

----------


## sredniaq

Cześć
Ja też mam nadzieję, że rozpoczniemy budowę w tym roku, jednak obawiam się, że sporo czasu pochłoną formalności związane z tym przedsięwzięciem. Podejrzewam, że z tego powodu będzie to druga połowa roku :/



> Ja będę budować z silikatów, a ogrzewanie to podłogówka z pompą ciepła.





> pompa ciepła z podłogówką.


Ja też chciałbym pompę ciepła, lecz po przeczytaniu dodatku muratora o pompach mój entuzjazm opadł z powodu cen :/ Zobaczymy jak będzie w praktyce, bo jeszcze nie mam nawet projektu, prawdopodobnie będzie indywidualny wg. autorskiego pomysłu  :smile:  Wybraliście już konkretne urządzenia? Chętnie posłucham też o prognozowanych kosztach instalacji, bo to dla mnie ważny temat. Pozdrawiam budujących.

C

----------


## Ula77

witam jacek,my tez bedziemy budowac Z226,mam nadzieje ze bedziemy mogli wymieniac sie doswiadczeniami

----------


## wierka

> Ja też chciałbym pompę ciepła, lecz po przeczytaniu dodatku muratora o pompach mój entuzjazm opadł z powodu cen :/ Zobaczymy jak będzie w praktyce, bo jeszcze nie mam nawet projektu, prawdopodobnie będzie indywidualny wg. autorskiego pomysłu  Wybraliście już konkretne urządzenia? Chętnie posłucham też o prognozowanych kosztach instalacji, bo to dla mnie ważny temat. Pozdrawiam budujących.
> 
> C


koszty są, ale jakie są potem koszty użytkowania  :smile:  i przede wszystkim jaaaka wygoda. 
Ja już mam wycenę kompletnej instalacji, w sumie pięć opcji od dwóch firm. Ceny od 60 tys do 78 tys zł netto.

----------


## kgbkoc

Wiera A jaki duży dom budujecie i ile kw pompa?

----------


## wierka

no tak, najważniejszych informacji nie podałam.  :smile: 
dom  - 190 m2 powierzchni użytkowej + 42 m2 garaż i kotłownia (razem 260 m2 po podłogach), 
kubatura  912 m3
garaż , kotłownia nie będą ogrzewane  

pompa - 9,6 lub 10 kW

----------


## domi2014

WItam, 
Dołączam do bocianków :smile:  Budujemy Tytusa III z pracowni DObre Domy, teraz czekamy na plany (5 tyg) bo to nowy projekt i muszą wszystko przygotować...
Ale nie próżnujmy, mamy już warunki na wszystko,  geodeta już był na pomiarze i tylko ten projekt.... jeszcze 3 tyg.... :bash:

----------


## Pilka

Witam
My mamy zamiar ruszyć z budową w czerwcu. Pozwolenie już jest. Budujemy Lucia DCB88 z pracowni Lipińscy w lubuskim. Szukamy właśnie wykonawców. 
Jak zamierzacie uzyskać prąd na budowę? Tymczasowy budowlany, z agregatu czy od sąsiadów? bo my się wciąż zastanawiamy co będzie korzystniejsze.

----------


## semcio

Witam,
my również zaczynamy w marcu. Będzie to project Prosty 1 z pracowni "domy z Wizją" z garażem poszerzonym o jedno stanowisko.
Ogrzewanie PC + podłogówka + reku. Budujemy w Trzebnicy w woj. dolnośląskim. Pozwolenie jest, teraz walczę, żeby zdążyć z prądem i wodą.

----------


## Ula77

my budujemy z siliaktow pisz,dzialowki tez,dachowka betonowa,dom bedzie grzany kablami,prad powinnysmy miec od razu docelowy tylo trzeba bedzie zmienic moc na czas budowy na mniejsza-tak nam powiedzieli w pge,mamy juz skrzynke na dzialce,jakby nie bylo pradu to jechalabym chyba na agregacie przynajmniej do ssz.likwidujemy kominy,okna dachowe i wentylacja mechaniczan z reku.w przyszlosci panele pv,przynajmniej takie mamy zalozenia,mam nadzieje ze sie uda.pozwolenie juz mamy,materialy na fundament i sciany zakupione,czekamy az zima odpusci a u nas trzyma na Mazurach.pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## agnieszka200

Witam wszystkich, my też z mężem ruszamy z budową naszego domku od marca / kwietnia. Czekamy na pozwolenie. Całą dokumentację załatwia za nas projektant, który zrobił nam również indywidualny projekt domu. Budujemy średniej wielkości domek z poddaszem użytkowym, do tego garaż wolnostojący. Działkę mieliśmy od rodziców męża więc ten wydatek nas ominął ale czeka niestety dużo innych  :smile: . Boję się trochę tej budowy ale jednocześnie marzę o własnym domku więc będę chętnie was podczytywać i dzielić się naszymi spostrzeżeniami  :smile: . Pozdrawiam z Kieleckiego!

----------


## dkgitara

my tez zaczynamy za jakies 2 tygodnie.Dom Przy Kolorowej

----------


## monika&bartek

dołączam i ja! zaczynamy wiosną, pozwolenie jest, prąd jest, woda w trakcie  :smile:  Budujemy na śląsku, projekt własny

----------


## wierka

Widzę, że dużo tu projektów indywidualnych. My też budujemy wg własnego. zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie, czy nie jakiś gargamel.  :big tongue: 




> Witam
> Jak zamierzacie uzyskać prąd na budowę? Tymczasowy budowlany, z agregatu czy od sąsiadów? bo my się wciąż zastanawiamy co będzie korzystniejsze.


Mam nadzieję, że będę miała własny prąd.... od sąsiada nie pożyczę, bo ... szykuje mi się wojna sąsiedzka o płot.  :sad:

----------


## Wojak65

Ja też się dołączam do Waszego grona Bocianków 2014, co prawda fundamenty zrobiłem we wrześniu ale już cała reszta planowana jest na 2014 !
Życzę Wszystkim nadejścia szybkiej wiosny  :big grin:

----------


## monika&bartek

wierka u nas prąd tymczasowy na budowę bo mamy tylko jednego sąsiada (po przeciwnej stronie drogi). W okolicy dopiero wszyscy powoli się budują, mało zamieszkanych domów.

----------


## stoplakowa

Dzień dobry Wszystkim!
My zaczynamy jak tylko pogoda pozwoli. Myślenie o władnym domu zaczęło się w sierpniu 2013. Najpierw była opcja szkieletu z Ibudhaus, ale we wrześniu, po przeczytaniu kilku tematów na forum zrezygnowaliśmy. Pierwsze dokumenty składaliśmy w październiku. Mieliśmy budować Dom przy Cyprysowej 9, ale nasz architekt stwierdził, że przy ilości zmian, jakie chcieliśmy i przy szkodach górniczych, nie opłaca się go kupować. Mamy zatem projekt indywidualny, ale w 80% jak Cyprys właśnie. Pozwolenie mieliśmy 31 grudnia 2013 r.  :smile:  Teraz czekamy na kasę i pogodę. Budujemy na Cisówce w Jastrzębiu - pozdrowienia na Bocianków 2014  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek_80

Ja również się przywitam  :welcome: 
Do realizacji na ten rok SSO. PnB już mamy, jesteśmy w trakcie szukania ekipy i kolejnych formalności.
Domek podobny do Praktycznego 4 Domów z Wizją, jednak chcieliśmy zbyt wiele zmian więc zdecydowaliśmy się na indywidualny.
Powierzchnia użytkowa 250m2 (razem z garażem). Ogrzewanie gazowe (zastanawiam się nad wsparciem systemu solarami lub powietrzną pompą ciepła poza sezonem czyli od kwietnia do września). Materiał na ściany silikaty a dach - ceramika albo blacha na rąbek.

Budujemy w okolicy Kielc. Pozdrowienia dla Was  :smile:

----------


## lea28

Mam prosbe do Bociankow ktorzy maja projekty indywidualne  prosze powiedzcie ile kosztowaly was te projekty .My chcemy budowac Seattle od Lipinskich i niestety jest tyle zmian ze zastanawiamy sie nad indywidualnym dzieki

----------


## Maja3m

Ja po znajomości dam 5 tyś, tylko trochę to trwa bo robiony jest po godzinach :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

Witam Odważnych  :smile: 
Również mamy zamiar budować w tym roku wg projektu indywidualnego ( dom z poddaszem bez podpiwniczenia), który jest własnie w fazie końcowej. Projekt indywidualny w końcu zamówiliśmy u znajomej - będzie kosztował ok. 3,5 tys (najtańszy  projekt jaki udało nam się "ugadać" miał kosztować 7 tys). Gotowy projekt z przeróbkami wypadał drożej, u Lipińskich dwukrotnie. Nie wiem jak długo potrwa uzyskanie pozwolenia na budowę, od tego będzie zależał moment startu. Ekipę jakąś mamy już na oku, nawet wstępnie umówioną, ale mam wątpliwości czy zdążymy z papierologią urzędniczą. Prąd chcielibyśmy pożyczyć od sąsiada, podłączając własny licznik, ponieważ zwykły prąd jest tańszy od budowlanego. Prawdopodobnie będziemy budować z betonu na klej. W ogrzewaniu mamy zamiar pożenić ogień i wodę, czyli piec na paliwo stałe z podłogówką w całym domu.
Życzę powodzenia wszystkim i proszę o trzymanie kciuków, abyśmy do czerwca zdążyli zastartować  :smile:

----------


## monika&bartek

my projekt robiliśmy u znajomego architekta na postawie mati g1 (archipelag) ale powprowadzaliśmy kilka zmian. Zapłaciliśmy 4000 zł (dostaliśmy 1000 zł rabatu)
Dziś na nasze konto wpłynęły pieniążki więc w sumie musimy tylko się zastanowić kiedy chcemy zacząć  :smile:

----------


## stoplakowa

> Mam prosbe do Bociankow ktorzy maja projekty indywidualne  prosze powiedzcie ile kosztowaly was te projekty .My chcemy budowac Seattle od Lipinskich i niestety jest tyle zmian ze zastanawiamy sie nad indywidualnym dzieki


Biuro projektowe wystawiło rachunek na 4300 zł. W skład wchodził projekt indywidualny, załatwianie wszelkich pozwoleń, papierków do pozwolenia na budowę, przystosowanie do szkód górniczych, itp. itd. 31 grudnia zadzwonił do nas projektant i poprosił o odebranie pozwolenia na budowę  :smile:

----------


## adi1973

Witam
My też zaczynamy w tym roku . Za projekt indywidualny 7500 z mapami i wszystkimi formalnościami. O pozwolenie budowlane występujemy w przyszłym tygodniu. Wybór wykonawcy i materiałów w toku. Pierwsza łopata myślę ze w maju.

----------


## AggaM

Witam  :wave:  i pozdrawiam z Krakowa.W końcu są Bocianki 2014!! 

 Nasz projekt to Skarbek Neo z Archetonu. 

Od października 2013 walczę z biurokracją,papierkami i innymi niespodziankami ale mam nadzieję, że w czerwcu dostaniemy PnB - w tej chwili architekyt dokonuje adaptacji.Końcem wakacji chcemy wylać fundamenty a w 2015 SSO lub SSZ. 

Też mnie przeraża budowa i wszystkei z tym związane konsekwencje, ale kto da radę jak nie my :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że będziemy się tutaj wspólnie dzielić trudami budowy a co za tym idzie nie osiwiejemy :no:

----------


## kgbkoc

My mamy projekt indywidualny na podstawie Kasjopea3. Zapłaciliśmy 4300, ale do projektu domu musieliśmy wykonać projekt zjazdu drogowego-600zł oraz przyłącza wod-kan-1900 zł . Jeśli zdecydujemy się na gaz, to projekt będzie kosztował 400zł.

----------


## venus_genetrix

Witajcie Kochani!  :welcome: 
  Jak w stopce - budujemy według projektu Muratora M04 w wersji podstawowej. Zaczynamy jak tylko zima odpuści na dobre  :yes:   Mamy jednak trochę pod górkę, bo nim zaczniemy budowę, musimy najpierw wyburzyć to, co zastaliśmy - a co do remontu się nie nadaje...
  Zapraszam do nas, do kibicowania :yes:  Czekamy na Wasze rady, pomysły, opinie  :smile:

----------


## idka

Pozdrawiamy serdecznie wszystkie Bocianki 2014!  Jesteśmy baaardzo zadowoleni, że my także możemy niedługo... Budowę zaczynamy, jak tylko papiery nabiorą mocy urzędowej, a na konto wpłynie kasa  :smile:   Z miasta przeprowadzamy się na wieś (Tarnowa Łąka), gdzie z okien będzie widok na pola, sarny i dziki -jakieś- będą ryły  pod naszym dębem   :smile:  
Projekt już prawie gotowy  -indywidualny (ma być dom w charakterze wiejski, a nie żaden dworek  dla mydelklas  :smile: )))
Niestety, jesteśmy w tyle z firmami - plis, pomóżcie.... Sorki za infantylne pytanie, ale  nie rozumiem jednego - jak daleko firmy budowlane dojeżdżają do inwestorów? niektórzy wybierają podwykonawców z całej Wielkopolski - czy oni dojeżdżają? 
podpowiedzcie, jak szukać dobrych wykonawców z okolic Leszna w Wielkopolsce?

----------


## kgbkoc

Do nas będą dojeżdżać 50km, w kuj-pom.

----------


## AggaM

*Idka*- wejdź sobie na białą listę tu na muratorze, poszukaj, pewnie wychaczysz jakąś fajną ekipę z Twoich okolic. 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a+wielkopolska

----------


## idka

Dzięki za podpowiedź, już dzisiaj przeglądałam. Dużo firm ma podane tylko telefony, nie wiem skąd są. Jeżeli firma jest 100-200 km od mojego miejsca zamieszkania, to są dwie możliwości - albo codziennie dojeżdżają, albo gdzieś nocują... Jak to było u Was?   Dziękuję z góry za odzew! :big grin:

----------


## Anek93

Witam,
my także chcemy na wiosnę rozpocząć budowę domu. Nasz projekt to: Zadbany c138a. Budujemy w okolicach Bielska-Białej. Życzę wszystkim budującym powodzenia w tym roku  :smile:

----------


## leśnapani

Witam, co prawda nie wiem czy pasuję do grupy, bo naszą połowe bliźniaka buduje lokalny deweloper, ale ponieważ dom jeszcze nie stoi - mamy możliwość ingerencji w projekt i bycia obecnym na kazdym etapie budowy. Z czego zamierzamy skwapliwie korzystać  :tongue:  
Wczoraj uswiadomiłam sobie jaki ogrom pracy nas czeka, ile jeszcze nie wiemy no i przede wszystkim - ile to wszystko nas naprawdę wyniesie...no i ogarnęła mnie lekka panika i mysl o wymiksowaniu się z tego szaleństwa  :sick:  Mam nadzieje jednak, że wkrótce otrząsnę się z tego szoku i wroci dawna euforia.
A budujemy się pod Poznaniem. Będzie to nasz pierwszy - i oby - ostatni raz.

----------


## k0nficjusz

Cześć,

Witam wszystkim, również z żoną zaczynam budowę w tym roku, a dokładniej na dniach.
W tym miesiącu planowane są wykopy, na przyszły miesiąc jak pogoda pozwoli stan zerowy, a reszta mam nadzieję że pójdzie z górki.

Projekt jest indywidualny (ktoś pytał o cenę 4500zł)
Jedyny problem, który nas spotkał to ogrzewanie. Niestety nie mamy funduszy na PC, brak gazu więc pozostaje ekogroszek lub pelet(tutaj jeszcze nie wiemy, może się ktoś wypowie jak to u siebie rozwiązał)

----------


## AggaM

Coraz nas więcej, a myślałam o sobie, że nawiedzona jestem, że się w budowę domu pcham teraz, jak wszystkie programy dofinansowań i odliczenia vatu przegapiłam...  :bash:  ale cóż, mam nadzieję, że powoli, powoli a do przodu będzie szło :wink:

----------


## tomlesz

Witam wszystkich 
My również planujemy rozpocząć budowę w tym roku. Projekt indywidualny - projektuje pracowania z Redy.
Materiał BK400. Dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem.
Życzę wytrwałości.
Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## kgbkoc

AggaM możesz kupować materiały przez firmę budowlaną i VAT będzie 8%.

----------


## rafalisko30

> AggaM możesz kupować materiały przez firmę budowlaną i VAT będzie 8%.


Dużo firm budowlanych na to pójdzie? Proszę o info, kto odlicza ten Vat. Czy nie firma budowlana? 
Ja zaczynam w okolicach Bielska-Białej, ale dopiero w drugiej połowie roku. Projekt Marysia z HB Studio. Obecnie papierologia i zmiany w projekcie.

----------


## kgbkoc

Firma kupuje materiał na siebie z 23% vat, później występuje o jego zwrot do US. A Tobie najczęściej odliczają tą różnicę od robocizny. Firma budowlana musi być tzw vat'owcem, czyli płacić VAT a nie ryczałt. Tak to z grubsza wygląda.

----------


## connecTOMEK

jak by co.....
ja tu co prawda nowy.....ale w branży od 1997.....
jeśli mogę pomóc.....trochę kontaktów się uzbierało......pracuję z materiałami budowlanymi, wykonawcami już sporo czasu.....
pozdrawiam

----------


## connecTOMEK

co do watu......
to proste......
firma powinna wystawić wat....8 %.......kupując materiały budowlane na siebie - płaci wówczas 23 %......wat zwraca firmie urząd skarbowy.....a Klient ma rabat o kwoty na fakturze...(materiał + robocizna) ponieważ wat jest 8% ........zamiast 23%
wystarczy się umówić albo z wykonawcą albo z dostawcą.....na kogo mają być wypisane materiały....ale istotne....firma musi być watowcem....
pozdrawiam

----------


## CasaD

Ja co prawda od roku podczutuje forum, nawet mielismy nadzieje zaczac w 2013 ale jednak 2014 jest bardziej prawdopodobny.
Domykamy wlasnie projekt i mam nadzieje z koncem miesiaca udamy sie do Starostwa po PnB. Oby sie udalo.
Projekt indywidualny.

----------


## AggaM

> firma powinna wystawić wat....8 %.......kupując materiały budowlane na siebie - płaci wówczas 23 %......wat zwraca firmie urząd skarbowy.....a Klient ma rabat o kwoty na fakturze...(materiał + robocizna) ponieważ wat jest 8% ........zamiast 23%ale istotne....firma musi być watowcem





> AggaM możesz kupować materiały przez firmę budowlaną i VAT będzie 8%.


Dziękuję za podpowiedzi. Jeszcze nie mamy ekipy, ale wezmę Wasze sugestie pod uwagę.

A powiedzcie mi drogie Bocianki jak z wynagrodzeniem dla kierownika budowy i ekip budowlanych- jakie ceny Wam zaproponowano. 
My na razie rozmawialiśmy z dwoma kier. bud- 1900 zł i 2000 zł- takie stawki za prowadzenie budowy.
Co do ekip- nasz domek ma 164,4 m2 netto: 101,6 m2 użytkowej + garaż i pom. gosp. - dach dwuspadowy+ dwa okna dachowe, zero jaskółek itp. - jedna ekipa wyceniła robociznę - fundamenty po dach SSO - 40 tyś./całość
druga 38 tyś/ całość. Jakie u Was stawki się szykują?

----------


## Kejt_R

> Coraz nas więcej, a myślałam o sobie, że nawiedzona jestem, że się w budowę domu pcham teraz, jak wszystkie programy dofinansowań i odliczenia vatu przegapiłam...  ale cóż, mam nadzieję, że powoli, powoli a do przodu będzie szło


Różne są motywacje działań ludzkich, to tak jakby rodzić dzieci dla becikowego  :smile: ))) 
Ześmiałam się jak pszczoła, dzięki  :big grin:

----------


## monika&bartek

Naszym kierownikiem budowy jest znajomy moich rodziców więc policzy nas taniej więc ciężko mi powiedzieć jaka stawka jest ok. 
Zbrojenie - emerytowany budowlaniec wujek męża więc idziemy po kosztach
Mury - szukamy aktualnie dobrych murarzy, w przyszłym tygodniu mamy się spotkać z jedną ekipą
Dach - mamy firmę zaklepaną, póki co czekamy na wycenę (dwuspadowy 5 okien, plus garaż z 2 oknami) 

jeśli pogoda dopisze w przyszłym tygodniu geodeta wytycza nam na działce dom i wjeżdżamy z koparką  :big grin:

----------


## aniadobrawa

Witam, my rownież zaczynamy wszystko już tuż tuż, ale zawsze jednak coś, stad moje pytanie do Was. Moze będziecie w stanie polecić dobrego kierownika budowy z okolic Kołobrzeg, Gryfice, Kamień Pomorski. Budowa w miejscowości  Trzebusz. Pozdrawiam Wszystkich i życzę dużo cierpliwości

----------


## natjusia

Witam, 
i my planujemy budowę domu w tym roku w Tychach.
Projekt indywidualny opracowywany przez Abakon (Bielsko-Biała), jeśli z nimi będziemy kontynuować budowę to koszt projektu wejdzie w cenę budowy.  :smile: 
Technologia - prefabrykowane ściany keramzytowe Praefa, dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym do około 110 m2.

Aktualnie dopracowywujemy projekt indywidualny, czyli jeszcze 3 miesiące na biurokracje i będzie można późną wiosną ruszyć.
Pozdrawiam wszystkie Bocianki  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

Do tych co czekają na wiosne : zaczynacie już czy jeszcze czekacie ?

Ja bym juz murował ale moja ekipa twierdzi że jeszcze może być mróz, w specyfikacji cienkiej zaprawy jest min. temp. +5 stopni...

----------


## kasiekkk

My jeszcze czekamy bo na działce trochę mokro  :sad:

----------


## kgbkoc

My wycięliśmy drzewa , koparka wyrównała teren, w przyszłym tyg. robimy ogrodzenie, 1go mamy wytyczenie domu i zaczynamy w pierwszym tyg. marca. To taki prezent, bo 5go mam urodziny :wink:

----------


## BorÓwki14

A my jutro składamy wniosek o kredyt => Trzymajcie KCIUKI!!!  :big grin: 
Jak dobrze pójdzie to do 3 tygodni będzie decyzja i juz nic nas nie powstrzyma, żeby zacząć budowę! :cool: 
Wtedy początkiem kwietnia zrobimy wjazd na naszą działeczke, a końcem zaczniemy kopać, jak tylko wykonawca bedzie terminowy.





> co do watu......
> to proste......
> firma powinna wystawić wat....8 %.......kupując materiały budowlane na siebie - płaci wówczas 23 %......wat zwraca firmie urząd skarbowy.....a Klient ma rabat o kwoty na fakturze...(materiał + robocizna) ponieważ wat jest 8% ........zamiast 23%


connecTOMEK - jesteśmy po rozmowach z kilkoma wykonawcami i wniosek nasuwa się jeden=> odkąd zlikwidowana została ulga budowlana na materiały,  bardziej opłaca się wziąć sprawdzonego wykonawce, z materiałami budowlanymi (oczywiście z podpisana umową ze wszystkimi szczegółami), niż wykonawce któremu zapłacimy za robociznę, a kupno materiałów będzie po naszej stronie.

Bocianki, macie jakieś sugestie/doświadczenia?? :Confused:

----------


## BiurowySterfan

Trzymam kciuki, z tego co się orientowałem, to na dom nie ma ostatnio problemów  :smile:

----------


## BorÓwki14

> Trzymam kciuki, z tego co się orientowałem, to na dom nie ma ostatnio problemów


DZIEKI!!
Na razie złożyliśmy wniosek, Pani z Banku mowila ze nie powinno być problemów, wiec czekamy do 3 tygodni na decyzje.

W miedzy czasie okazało sie ze nasz wykonawca za 2 tygodnie juz moze zrobic nam wjazd, wiec przesuwamy plany na wczesniejsze terminy o 1 miesiac! Jak wszystko dobrze sie ulozy to koncem marca bedziemy robic stan ZERO :big lol:

----------


## AggaM

> Różne są motywacje działań ludzkich, to tak jakby rodzić dzieci dla becikowego ))) 
> Ześmiałam się jak pszczoła, dzięki


Haha, no rzeczywiście tak to zabrzmiało :wink:  nie to miałam na myśli :wink:  Pozdrawiam z Krakowa!

----------


## Kejt_R

> Haha, no rzeczywiście tak to zabrzmiało nie to miałam na myśli Pozdrawiam z Krakowa!


Ale wyszło dobrze !
Swoją drogą, podczas tej całej ekwilibrystyki z załatwianiem spraw urzędowych w związku z budową, do której zmusza nas państwo, naszła mnie refleksja. Człowiek świadomy tego wszystkiego musi mieć jakiś defekt umysłowy, porywając się na budowę  :tongue:  Pan w Enerdze mnie natchnął wczoraj...
Również pozdrawiam  :smile: )

----------


## Kejt_R

> A my jutro składamy wniosek o kredyt => Trzymajcie KCIUKI!!! 
> Jak dobrze pójdzie to do 3 tygodni będzie decyzja i juz nic nas nie powstrzyma, żeby zacząć budowę!
> Wtedy początkiem kwietnia zrobimy wjazd na naszą działeczke, a końcem zaczniemy kopać, jak tylko wykonawca bedzie terminowy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connecTOMEK - jesteśmy po rozmowach z kilkoma wykonawcami i wniosek nasuwa się jeden=> odkąd zlikwidowana została ulga budowlana na materiały,  bardziej opłaca się wziąć sprawdzonego wykonawce, z materiałami budowlanymi (oczywiście z podpisana umową ze wszystkimi szczegółami), niż wykonawce któremu zapłacimy za robociznę, a kupno materiałów będzie po naszej stronie.
> 
> Bocianki, macie jakieś sugestie/doświadczenia??


Ja mam doświadczenia kogoś z rodziny, kto buduje od niedawna dom, rzeczywiście to wygodne i ekonomiczne zakupy. Firma budowlana kupuje, na bieżąco się rozlicza, ma też jakieś rabaty w hurtowniach..

----------


## BorÓwki14

Kejt_R,  zdecydowaliśmy się wziać ekipe z materiałem. 
Ustaliliśmy material z którego chcemy SSO, a w przypadku gdybyśmy zmienili decyzje i chcieli np. "mieć okna ze złota" itp. to bedziemy dopłacać. Na dzien dzisiejszy takich zmian nie  przewiduje  :big tongue:

----------


## wierka

witam wszystkich




> Człowiek świadomy tego wszystkiego musi mieć jakiś defekt umysłowy, porywając się na budowę  Pan w Enerdze mnie natchnął wczoraj...


ciekawe ... czy mamy defekty umysłowe ??? a może jesteśmy nieświadomi co nas czeka  :big grin: DD


chciałabym już coś robić.  :smile:   :smile:  
ale jeszcze trochę. 
Pierwsza czynność to przesadzenie drzewa.  :smile:  z obecnego podwórka na nowe.  :smile: 
czeka nas nie lada wyzwanie, bo to już ośmioletni klon.

----------


## torzyn

Witamy 
W tym roku planujemy rozpocząć budowę "Domu pod wierzbą" chcemy  skorzystać z programy MDM W chwili obecnej jesteśmy w trakcie czekania na projekt  z pracowni Archon (początek kwietnia) z racji ze jest to nowy projekt.  Działka pow. 605m2  w kwadracie oddalona o 10km od Szczecina. CZy znajdzie się też ktoś zainteresowany tym projektem w celu wymiany doświadczenia?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kejt_R

ciekawe ... czy mamy defekty umysłowe ??? a może jesteśmy nieświadomi co nas czeka  :big grin: DD

Wierka, możliwe że obie te rzeczy jednocześnie, okaże się niebawem  :big grin: 

Borówki, słuszna decyzja. Moglibyście w trakcie zrelacjonować, jak to w praktyce u Was wygląda. 
Czy podpisujecie umowę z ekipą?

----------


## BorÓwki14

Kejt_R już pisze: obowiązkowo podpisaliśmy umowę, mimo że wykonawca jest sąsiadem mojej dobrej koleżanki. 
Wcześniej mieliśmy wycenę budowy z materiałami. Wzięliśmy wiec naszego KierBuda (czyli mojego teścia  :smile:  ) i pojechaliśmy do wykonawcy. 
Panowie omówili sobie co nieco i widzieliśmy po minie ze umowę można podsiać  :wink: 
Dobrze mieć papierek, żeby uzgodnić najważniejsze rzeczy np. materiały z jakich chcesz, cenę za m2 dachówki, okna do jakiej kwoty itp. To nam dało jeszcze możliwość wyboru, a w razie jak będziemy chcieli coś droższego to dopłacimy. Papierek zabezpiecza i nas i wykonawce i to jest fair  :cool:

----------


## ALABASTROWA

Witam Wszystkim :big grin:  :big grin: .Planowana budowa naszego upragnionego domku w okolicach czerwca,jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie.Będziemy budować dom przy ALABASTROWEJ 4,pozwolenie dostaliśmy w tamtym tygodniu,teraz będziemy załatwiać formalności kredytowe i zaczynam się rozglądać za ekipą budowlaną. Trochę mam stracha,jak to wszystko pójdzie,bo mąż pracuje zagranicą i wszystko ja załatwiam.Buduje w okolicach Rzeszowa,pozdrawiam wszystkich  :roll eyes:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Witajcie Bocianki!!  :wave: 
I my dołączamy do grona budujących w tym roku :smile: 

Projekt indywidualny na podstawie projekciku Klaudia II "lustro" pracownia Dom Dla Ciebie

Projekcik sie rysuje- na dniach ma nam rodzinna pani architekt przesłać :smile: Działeczka - w najbliższym czasie dogrywamy jedynie notariusza :smile: Pomiary geodezyjne działki i istniejących zabudowań już zrobioneMapka do celów projektowych do odebrania w tym tygodniu :smile: Warunki zabudowy są

Wiosną gdy już dokumentacja będzie staramy sie o Pozwolenie na budowę i...
JESIENIĄ ZACZYNAMY  :smile: 

W tym roku w planach piwnica z własnych środków :smile:  

Zima 2014/2015 staramy się o kredycioch na resztę i..
Wiosna 2015r. stan surowy otwarty
do zimy stan surowy zamknięty + instalacje
zima 2015/2016- wykończeniówka

2016r. wprowadzamy się :smile: 

Plan jest jak będzie czas pokaże :smile: 

Mąż w sezonie wiosna-jesień za dużo robić nie może ( sam ma sezon na pracę :wink: ) wiec wykończeniówka i instalacje wieczorami jesiennymi dopiero+ zima :smile: 
Budowa systemem gospodarczym ( mąż cieśla/dekarz, hydrauliką tez się para i wykończeniówkami + mebelki robi, wiec dużo sami chcemy zrobić-czyt. głównie on)

Miała być szkieletówka, lecz będzie tradycyjnie- pewnie suporex.
Daszek w marzeniach dachówka, w realu pewnie wyjdzie blachodachówka( docelowo chcemy wszystkie zabudowania gospodarcze w obrebie działki nakryć tym samym, a jest tego troooszkę....)

Budujemy w pobliżu Białej Podlaskiej ( lubelskie) 

pozdrawiamy ciepło wszystkich!!

----------


## wiollka86

Witam,
również dołączam do osób zaczynających w tym roku.
Budujemy z mężem dom wg projektu "Dom w Złoci" Archonu w wersji lustrzanej. Planowany start 17.03.2014r. Wszystkie pozwolenia już są, jutro dociągają mi wodę na działkę, prąd jest. Firma załatwiona, planujemy wprowadzenie się na święta Bożego Narodzenia, jeżeli wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z planem  :smile: 
Budowa w Kędzierzynie-Koźlu  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

> Witam Wszystkim.Planowana budowa naszego upragnionego domku w okolicach czerwca,jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie.Będziemy budować dom przy ALABASTROWEJ 4,pozwolenie dostaliśmy w tamtym tygodniu,teraz będziemy załatwiać formalności kredytowe i zaczynam się rozglądać za ekipą budowlaną. Trochę mam stracha,jak to wszystko pójdzie,bo mąż pracuje zagranicą i wszystko ja załatwiam.Buduje w okolicach Rzeszowa,pozdrawiam wszystkich



Witam, 
mój mąż również pracuje za granicą i podobnie jak u Ciebie wszystko załatwiałam sama- od zakupu działki, przez wybór projektu, po wszelkie formalności związane z pozwoleniem na budowę oraz kredyt  :smile:  Na pewno czeka Cię wiele formalności przy kredycie z dochodami z zagranicy, wiem bo różne szopki przeszłam z bankami ale w końcu się udało  :smile:  Trzymam kciuki  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ALABASTROWA

Chciałam zapytać,wiollka 86,czy będą potrzebne tłumaczenia przez przysięgłego dokumentów do kredytu,pozdrawiam

----------


## wierka

Alabastrowa - pytasz, wiollki, ale ja Ci odpowiem. Pracuję w banku, kredyty mieszkaniowe są mi bliskie.
tak wszystkie dokumenty wytworzone za granicą, muszą być przetłumaczone.


Projekt Dom przy alabastrowej - to był mój pierwszy typ.  :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

> Chciałam zapytać,wiollka 86,czy będą potrzebne tłumaczenia przez przysięgłego dokumentów do kredytu,pozdrawiam


Niestety tak jak wspomniano wczesniej konieczne są tłumaczenia.  Ja wydalam na tlumaczenia ok. 1000zl. :/ ale chyba warto  :smile:

----------


## ditomasso

Witaj! My też zaczynamy, w technologii Praefa. Wprawdzie okolice Torunia, firma Expobud. Metraż też 110m  :smile:  Natomiast projekt nie jest indywidualny, spodobał nam się ich gotowiec, trochę tylko modyfikujemy.
Powodzenia  :bye:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Wierko, mam pytanko a bardziej prośbę o pomoc  :smile:  napisałam Ci PW  :smile:  :bye:

----------


## Effka23

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 
My jesteśmy dopiero na etapie adaptacji projektu - po długich rozważaniach (prawie 1,5 roku) wybraliśmy projekt Jaśmin z pracowni Krajobrazy.
http://www.quattrodomy.com.pl/Projekt/Widoki?id=jasmin
Powodem wyboru takiego projektu jest działka w kształcie litery L, w głównej części, nadającej się na budowę - szerokość 20 m, głębokość 42 m, więc wiele projektów po prostu odpadło, bo sienie mieściło. Wjazd od strony zachodniej. No i prosta forma, dach dwuspadowy i garaż - jak dla mnie niezbędny.
Jedyną ekstrawagancją jest wykusz, osobiście mnie trochę przeraża, ale myślę, że damy radę  :yes:  
W rozmowie z architektem adaptującym zadałam sobie sprawę, że poprawki, które sobie wymyśliliśmy wcale nie ulepszą projektu, a tylko skomplikują dodatkowo sam proces adaptacji i realizacji, więc właściwie zostawiliśmy go w oryginalnej formie (likwidujemy jedynie przejście z kuchni do pomieszczenia gospodarczego.
Wniosek o pozwolenia na budowę będziemy składać w połowie kwietnia. Budowa na raty, systemem gospodarczym z ekipami do pewnych robót, z kredytem zamierzamy się wstrzymać jak długo się da i budować z oszczędności i z tego, co się zarobi. Budować będziemy ja, mąż i wynajęty majster, chcemy też wziąć jako kierownika budowy naszego pana konstruktora - architekta, który ma duże doświadczenie i wiele budów już zrealizował, akurat na nim nie chcemy oszczędzać. Oczywiście głównym motorem budowlanym jestem ja, mąż trochę przerażony o tym słucha, ale zgadza się i mówi, że zrobi wszystko, co mu powiem  :cool: , no i mieszkać gdzieś trzeba. Dodam, że działkę dostaliśmy w miejscowości, w której za m2 działki 150 zł to nie jest tak dużo, więc to mamy z głowy. Moja skromna osoba to dziecko budowy - lata 80-te, rodzice budują mozolnie 
Zamierzamy zacząć jesienią - w październiku i zrealizować stan 0. Jest to spowodowane moją pracą - pracuję w branży turystycznej, na jesień ptaki wracają do gniazd i zaczynają coś robić.
Jak na razie robimy papiery - i to już czasem jest orka na ugorze - ale o tym może już opowiem, jak się dorobię własnego dziennika budowy  :smile:

----------


## Lapeno

Zaczynamy!
Mamy PnB, ekipa można powiedzieć, że wybrana. Będą budowali pod klucz. Mam nadzieję, że się uda. 
Po cichu liczę, że się wprowadzimy na gwiazdkę tego roku.

----------


## MadziulaPM

Effka, my też wąskodziałkowcy, a takie fajne domki są na szerokie działki!!

Będziemy pewnie razem startować- chcemy jesienią mieć stan 0 i też z własnych środków, tylko u nas mąż- główny wykonawca ma pracę sezonową ( dekarz ) i niestety dopieor jesienią ma zaplanowaną przerwę na murowanie :smile: 
Też jesteśmy na etapie adaptacji projektu i przed nami papierkowa robota :smile: 

Lapeno, super, trzymam kciuki byście do gwiazdki zdążyli.

----------


## ALABASTROWA

Alabastrowa - pytasz, wiollki, ale ja Ci odpowiem. Pracuję w banku, kredyty mieszkaniowe są mi bliskie.
tak wszystkie dokumenty wytworzone za granicą, muszą być przetłumaczone. Jeśli mogę zapytać *wierka* jakie dokumenty będą potrzebne z pracy zagranicą do kredytu.pozdrawiam

----------


## wierka

różne banki mogą mieć różne wymagania.

ogólnie:
- pozwolenie na pracę - oczywiście jeśli w danym kraju jest wymagane
- umowa o pracę/kontrakt
- zaświadczenie o zarobkach z 12 miesięcy - informacje na zaświadczeniu takie samo jak na polskim formularzu - czyli od - do kiedy zatrudniony, ile zarobków, koniecznie informacja o dochodzie netto, na jakim stanowisku, czy dochody są obciążone, czy pracownik jest w okresie wypowiedzenia, czy firma jest w upadłości.
- wyciąg z konta, na które są przelewane pieniądze z wynagrodzenia
- raport kredytowy z danego kraju - odpowiednik polskiego raportu z Biura Informacji Kredytowej

oczywiście wszystko przetłumaczone, nawet wyciągi bankowe  :smile:

----------


## ALABASTROWA

Dzisiaj się załamałam będąc u architekta,wyobraźcie sobie,pokazałam mu ta decyzję wydaną przez gminę,a on mi mówi,ze oni mi pozwolili z całości działki,wybudować dom tylko na 30 %,a 70 % to wskaźnik powierzchni biologicznej czynnej,masakra jakaś,myślałam,ze mnie szlag trafi.Na dom tylko kawałeczek,a na zieleń większość działki,dlaczego? No i dodał,że mój projekt wybrany domu się zmieści,ale na styk i o żadnym powiększeniu ścian ,nie ma mowy.Czy mogli się pomylić. :Confused:

----------


## ALABASTROWA

Dzięki *wierka* za odpowiedź :big grin:

----------


## m*kasia

Witam,
I ja dopinam się do bocianków 2014.

W telegraficznym skrócie jakie mamy plany, jakie możliwości, a jakie marzenia.

Więc tak, nasz wyśniony, wymarzony projekt, to lustrzana wersja projektu Dominik z pracowni Dom Dla Ciebie. 

http:// http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/projekty-domow-parterowych-z-poddaszem-uzytkowym/dominik,568,lustro.html

Projekt ten jako jedyny spośród oglądanych (a jak chyba wszyscy oglądaliśmy ich tysiące) spełniał wszystkie wymagania, czyli:
- budynek z poddaszem,
-powierzchnia użyt. do 95 m2 (mamy 91.5)
- garaż w bryle, niedoklejony,
- przejście z garażu  bezpośrednio do domu (wiem, są w tym temacie różne opinie),
- gabinet na parterze, 
- spiżarka,
- możliwość wyodrębnienia pralni (w naszym przypadku podział łazienki na piętrze)
- poza tym prosta bryła budynku, ograniczona ilość okien i nieskomplikowany dach.

Skąd takie założenia... a no budujemy bez kredytu (póki się da), metodą gospodarczą, ekipa tylko do dachu i tynków (mąż się* netbeta* naczytał), więc musi by tanio i prosto i jednostajnie.

Co już mamy:
- działkę,
- projekt,
- mpzp, 

Na chwilę obecną czekamy na mapkę do celów projektowych, która ma dotrzeć do nas w przyszłym tygodniu. Badanie gruntu umówione  na drugi tydzień marca  :wink: 

Wielkich zrywów nie przewidujemy, budowa będzie rozciągnięta w czasie, dajemy sobie 5 lat, czyli tak dość przyzwoicie wg mnie. W tym roku mają stanąć fundamenty i wszystko co z nimi związane (izolacje itp, idt).  Wszystkim budującym życzę samych prostych murów ;p

----------


## idka

Witam tu Idka. Ale  wycięłam, rodzince  numer .. :smile:  
Pisałam Wam, że papiery w trakcie, wszystko w urzędach  złożone, czekamy na odpowiedź , a tu nagle...
Pojawia się działka do sprzedania, w miejscu, o którym po nocach marzyłam... Na końcu wsi, na  polanie z trzech stron okolonej lasem.
No i uparłam się, dzisiaj podpisaliśmy umowę i przenosimy projekt domu na nową działkę!! 
Biegałam zaraz po urzędach, ale po pierwszych papierach czuję się już tam jak u siebie  :smile: ) 
Czas oczekiwania na papiery tylko trochę się przedłuży, bo była właścicielka miała już pozwolenie na budowę domu o tych samych gabarytach jak nas planowany! Wystarczy przenieść papiery... 
Pozdrawiam wszystkie Bocianki - cała szczęśliwa inwestorka

----------


## Effka23

Dzięki Madziula PM :smile:  
Przejrzałam wasz projekt - jest ciekawy, ma fajne detale, chociaż jak piszesz, niektóre z nich mogą trochę pokomplikować budowę. Sądzę, że każdy dom, projekt to jakieś odbicie charakteru, osoby, która go buduje, pracuje nad nim. Więc - niech ściany rosną  :big grin:  
Zazdroszczę ci męża dekarza, mój niestety nie ma w ogóle zmysłu technicznego, to ja jestem tutaj od spraw technicznych, budowlanych, on chętnie pomoże :smile:

----------


## Lapeno

Zaczyna się jazda. Jeszcze nic się nie wydarzyło "w realu" a ja już mam tzw. rajze-fiber. Czytam forum w jedną i drugą, rzucam się jak szalony. Masakra!

----------


## monika&bartek

Witam wszystkich nowych budujących. 
U nas do przodu, jutro na działce montujemy blaszak i jeśli dobrze pójdzie od razu w środku skrzynkę na prąd elektryk już zamówiony  :smile: 

Orientowaliście się ile +/- biorą w tym sezonie murarze? Nas wyceniono przy domu http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ac_mati_g1.htm (z tym, że garaże są 2, a pomieszczenie gospodarcze przeniesione do piwnicy pod garażem) więc pow. użytkowa skoczyła do ok 150 m kw.  
piwnica - 10 800
parter - 9 400
poddasze - 5000
kominy - 2000 
i tak dumamy czy nie za dużo


Wiem, ze nas bocianków dużo i ciągle się nie mogę nadziwić że tyle ludzi buduje, koszty mnie przerażają, ale damy radę. My koniecznie chcemy kupić materiały jeszcze w tym miesiącu (tzn złożyć zamówienie w firmie a do odbioru w odpowiednim czasie) bo od marca podobno część materiałów ma iść do góry. Taką informację uzyskaliśmy w 3 różnych firmach

----------


## m*kasia

> Wiem, ze nas bocianków dużo i ciągle się nie mogę nadziwić że tyle ludzi buduje, koszty mnie przerażają, ale damy radę.


Wiesz, w weekend byliśmy z mężem na giełdzie domów i mieszkań, ceny są tak kosmiczne (i to za byle klitkę na końcu świata z 3 arową działką), że budowa jest jedyną sensowną alternatywą  :wink:

----------


## Kejt_R

> Dzisiaj się załamałam będąc u architekta,wyobraźcie sobie,pokazałam mu ta decyzję wydaną przez gminę,a on mi mówi,ze oni mi pozwolili z całości działki,wybudować dom tylko na 30 %,a 70 % to wskaźnik powierzchni biologicznej czynnej,masakra jakaś,myślałam,ze mnie szlag trafi.Na dom tylko kawałeczek,a na zieleń większość działki,dlaczego? No i dodał,że mój projekt wybrany domu się zmieści,ale na styk i o żadnym powiększeniu ścian ,nie ma mowy.Czy mogli się pomylić.


Alabastrowa, niestety ja też mam takie proporcje powierzchni zabudowanej do biologicznie czynnej. To chyba zależy od gminy. U mnie akurat to nie problem, bo działka spora, dom się zmieści na spokojnie, a zieleń kocham.
PS: domy przy Alabastrowej były pierwszymi, które zwróciły moją uwagę, gratuluję wyboru  :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

> Witam tu Idka. Ale  wycięłam, rodzince  numer .. 
> Pisałam Wam, że papiery w trakcie, wszystko w urzędach  złożone, czekamy na odpowiedź , a tu nagle...
> Pojawia się działka do sprzedania, w miejscu, o którym po nocach marzyłam... Na końcu wsi, na  polanie z trzech stron okolonej lasem.
> No i uparłam się, dzisiaj podpisaliśmy umowę i przenosimy projekt domu na nową działkę!! 
> Biegałam zaraz po urzędach, ale po pierwszych papierach czuję się już tam jak u siebie ) 
> Czas oczekiwania na papiery tylko trochę się przedłuży, bo była właścicielka miała już pozwolenie na budowę domu o tych samych gabarytach jak nas planowany! Wystarczy przenieść papiery... 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkie Bocianki - cała szczęśliwa inwestorka


Idka, a rodzina zawału nie dostała?: :smile: )) Niezła z Ciebie zamiatara ! Gratuluję  :big grin:

----------


## Kejt_R

> Zaczyna się jazda. Jeszcze nic się nie wydarzyło "w realu" a ja już mam tzw. rajze-fiber. Czytam forum w jedną i drugą, rzucam się jak szalony. Masakra!


Lapeno, wyluzuj,bo Cię zjedzą nerwy. Tu trzeba dużo cierpliwości i rozwagi, żadnych gwałtownych ruchów. 
Policz do stu i powodzenia życzę w realizacji planów!
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

> Witam wszystkich nowych budujących. 
> U nas do przodu, jutro na działce montujemy blaszak i jeśli dobrze pójdzie od razu w środku skrzynkę na prąd elektryk już zamówiony 
> 
> Orientowaliście się ile +/- biorą w tym sezonie murarze? Nas wyceniono przy domu http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ac_mati_g1.htm (z tym, że garaże są 2, a pomieszczenie gospodarcze przeniesione do piwnicy pod garażem) więc pow. użytkowa skoczyła do ok 150 m kw.  
> piwnica - 10 800
> parter - 9 400
> poddasze - 5000
> kominy - 2000 
> i tak dumamy czy nie za dużo
> ...



monika&bartek
Te koszty ktore podalas to nie sa jakies wielkie, parter + poddasze za 15k to normalna cena,
Ja jestem umowiony z moja ekipa za SSO (bez fundamentow, bo te robilem sam) na 30 000, wiec wyjdzie podobnie jak u ciebie

----------


## Lapeno

> monika&bartek
> Te koszty ktore podalas to nie sa jakies wielkie, parter + poddasze za 15k to normalna cena,
> Ja jestem umowiony z moja ekipa za SSO (bez fundamentow, bo te robilem sam) na 30 000, wiec wyjdzie podobnie jak u ciebie


Ja ma propozycję - 35k za SSO (od fundamentów po dach + klinkier na tarasie i przed wejściem). Z materiałami policzył całość na 190 tys. + VAT, ale tutaj wchodzi w grę kwestia doboru materiałów, technologi itp.

Proponował, że może być taniej (jakieś 20 tys.), ale wtedy gdy: dachówka zwykła nie karpiówka, nie płyty OSB ale folia na dach, nie keramzyt ale piach.

----------


## wierka

mnie jedna firma zaproponowała wybudowanie sso za 73 tys netto + materiały.  :jaw drop:

----------


## Wojak65

> Ja ma propozycję - 35k za SSO (od fundamentów po dach + klinkier na tarasie i przed wejściem). Z materiałami policzył całość na 190 tys. + VAT, ale tutaj wchodzi w grę kwestia doboru materiałów, technologi itp.
> 
> Proponował, że może być taniej (jakieś 20 tys.), ale wtedy gdy: dachówka zwykła nie karpiówka, nie płyty OSB ale folia na dach, nie keramzyt ale piach.


Lapeno no to powiem ci ze cene za SSO masz baaardoz dobra, jak widzisz powyzej wierka ma 73 000 !!!
Ogolnie jak wiadomo to wszystko zalezy od wielu czynnikow tj: wojewodztwo (slaskie, mazowieckie to jedne z drozszych), projekt domu, ale jak dla mnie 73kPLN to delikatne przegiecie...

----------


## MadziulaPM

> Dzięki Madziula PM 
> Przejrzałam wasz projekt - jest ciekawy, ma fajne detale, chociaż jak piszesz, niektóre z nich mogą trochę pokomplikować budowę. Sądzę, że każdy dom, projekt to jakieś odbicie charakteru, osoby, która go buduje, pracuje nad nim. Więc - niech ściany rosną  
> Zazdroszczę ci męża dekarza, mój niestety nie ma w ogóle zmysłu technicznego, to ja jestem tutaj od spraw technicznych, budowlanych, on chętnie pomoże


O to to, to chyba nasze "charakterki" są w tym domku, bo po obejrzeniu tysięcy projektów w tym się  niemal zakochaliśmy ( tylko te "wzmocnienia" dziwne podpory betonowe odpadną na początku :wink:  no i ograniczeni niestety jesteśmy bliskością lasu- min 12m od linii drzew, wiec projekt na dość wąską działkę musiał być :wink: 

Efka, Twój maż za to z pewnością ma inne talenty :wink: 

Mój złota rączka mężuś  to raj- sam wymuruje, nakryje, zrobi KG, położy płytki, kominy wymuruje, zrobi niemal wszystko i do tego mamy wilki plus- ma super pracowników, którzy chętnie pomogą by szybciej się uporać i by mogli jeszcze w między czasie wszyscy zarabiać :smile:  Do tego chłopaki za fajną stawkę się zgodzili- jeden umie murować, drugi wykończeniówki kiedyś robił :smile:  
Muszę tylko meżula pilnować- bo wielkogabarytowe działania to jego konik- szczegóły często pomija :wink:  Ale nie można mieć wszystkiego :big grin: 
Nasi wykonawcy to :
- "koparkowy"- znajomy współpracujący z mężem, więc stawkę nam niezwykle niską podał :wink: 
-  miksokrecik - by posadzki były równiutkie, 
-  elewacja - tynk
- może tynk wewnątrz, lecz myślimy nadal nad płytami GK przyklejanymi do ściany- mamy podobne rozwiązanie w tym domku, jest ok i o niebo taniej wychodzi.
Działka od teściowej- tylko notariusza opłacamy. 

*Monika&Bartek*- całkiem niezłe te wasze stawki :smile: 
Nam murarz - znajomy, też współpracujący z męża firmą, więc stawki o wiele niższe, bo mąż ma jego córce dach robić  :wink:  za nasz domek piwnica pod całością + 2 stropy, brak szczytów 160m2 powiedział około 20.000 - my na "biedniejszym"  wschodzie mieszkamy, standard to około 10.000 za kondygnację.

----------


## MadziulaPM

*Idko*- gratulacje wielkie!! cieszę sie razem z Tobą :smile:  Super Bedziesz miała widoki :smile: 
Daleko od linii lasu Będzie Twój domek??

 Będzie nas tu troszkę "leśnych ludków" :smile: 
Ja będę miała pas lasu w działce i kombinuję już powoli jak tą całość zagospodarować:/ 
Ciekawe, czy w sosenkach udało by się trawkę zasiać?? 
Myślałam, by wytępić obecne akacje- mnóstwo kolców mają, przy małych dzieciach zawału serca dostaję gdy chcą tam biec

----------


## MadziulaPM

*Wierka*- masakra jakaś 73tysia - boooziu, szukaj dalej-  trzymam kciuki!!

----------


## Kejt_R

Ja się już też zderzyłam z kwotą 400 zł / m2, ale to czyste szaleństwo. Trzeba szukać aż do uzyskania przeświadczenia, że to jest TO! 
Czyli stosunek jakość-cena jest dla nas do przyjęcia.

----------


## wierka

> *Wierka*- masakra jakaś 73tysia - boooziu, szukaj dalej-  trzymam kciuki!!


spokojnie  :smile:  mam już ekipę, tańszą i na dodatek dobrze mi znaną.
mam ustaloną cenę 75 tys, ale wybudowanie domu w całości, ocieplonego, zrobiona elewacja, z położoną dachówką.
zostaną mi 'tylko' wszystkie instalacje i wykończeniówka w środku  :smile:  







> Ja się już też zderzyłam z kwotą 400 zł / m2, ale to czyste szaleństwo. Trzeba szukać aż do uzyskania przeświadczenia, że to jest TO! 
> Czyli stosunek jakość-cena jest dla nas do przyjęcia.


to lepsi byli od tej 'mojej' firmy. policzyłam i wyszło 330 zł/za m2. na szczęście ja szalona nie jestem i zrezygnowałam z nich w ciągu pięciu minut.  :big grin:

----------


## monika&bartek

Wychodzi na to, że cena nie jest taka zła. Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Czekamy jeszcze na jedną wycenę, zobaczymy czy uda się coś jeszcze ugrać. 
U nas SSO jakieś 100 k materiały plus wykonawcy (murarz i zrobienie dachu) kolejne 50/60 k.  73k w dodatku netto to spora przesada!

*Alabastrowa* u nas z działką dokładnie to samo, powierzchni 1700 m kw. a pod zabudowę jakś 1/5, no może 1/4. Na szczęście dom wejdzie bez problemu i u nas obyło się bez kombionowania

*Idka* gratuluję działeczki pod lasem  :smile:  

*MadziulaPM* zazdroszczę męża złotej rączki. Mój raczej z tych co mają 2 lewe ręce do takich spraw. Na szczęście jest jeszcze szwagier  :big grin: 

*wierka* super, że udało Ci się znaleźć inną firmę w rozsądnej cenie. 75 k za komplet brzmi nieźle 

P.S. dziś na działce postawili nam garaż, w końcu widać, że coś się będzie dziać  :big grin:

----------


## Kejt_R

Wierka, no teraz to ma jakiś sens, gratulacje!

----------


## BorÓwki14

> mnie jedna firma zaproponowała wybudowanie sso za 73 tys netto + materiały.


Tez tak mięliśmy! 75 k za SSO (jedyne co to była w tym koparka i stemple) Ale i ta kwota jest o jakieś 20-30k przesadzona. 
My wywnioskowaliśmy jedno => najwyraźniej firma ma już tyle zleceń, ze nie potrzebuje kolejnego, dlatego cena zaporowa, bo przecież nieuprzejmie jest odmawiać  :wink: 

*wierka* całe szczęscie, ze szukacie dalej  :smile:  warto posprawdzać jeszcze ze 3 ekipy i stanowczo polecam popytać znajomych.

----------


## stoplakowa

Nam wyceniono wybudowanie SSO (w tym stemple, koparka itd.) za 64 tyś. + materiał. Tyle, że u nas są tereny górnicze, wykopy na ponad dwa metry, rdzenie żelbetowe itp. itd... Powierzchnia zabudowy to 116 m kw., a powierzchnia całkowita to 746 m kw.

----------


## kgbkoc

Widzę, że dużo nowych domków przybędzie w Toruniu. Powodzenia i pozdrawiam z Torunia. My budujemy się w Kaszczorku.

----------


## Przemek_80

U mnie wyceny ekip jeśli chodzi o robociznę za SSO domu 250m2 pow. użytkowej od 49 tys. do 92 tys.

----------


## idka

Tu Idka. Dziękuję wszystkim Bociankom za słowa otuchy, bo przede mną jeszcze spotkanie z teściami (na dwoje babka wróżyła) :no:  
Mąż już się chyba pogodził. 
Madziula: pytałaś jak daleko od lasu. Czytałam gdzieś, że dom mogą być ok. 12 m. od ściany lasu. Nie wiem o co chodzi, ale dom obok nas jest wybudowany ok. 4 metrów od drogi, która ma też ma gdzieś tyle. Drzewa dosłownie włażą do domu... :smile: 

Mam pytanie - wiecie może jak daleko do inwestora dojeżdżają firmy budowlane? 
Czy których z Bocianków buduje w okolicy Leszna? Chętnie nawiążemy kontakt... Pozdrawiamy

----------


## wierka

> Madziula: pytałaś jak daleko od lasu. Czytałam gdzieś, że dom mogą być ok. 12 m. od ściany lasu. Nie wiem o co chodzi, ale dom obok nas jest wybudowany ok. 4 metrów od drogi, która ma też ma gdzieś tyle. Drzewa dosłownie włażą do domu...


tak, to prawda, dom może zostać wybudowany w odległości conajmniej 12 m od linii lasu. to jest standardowa procedura.
Jeśli ktoś pragnie bliżej musi składać wniosek do Ministerstwa Ochrony Środowiska (możliwe, że walnęłam się z nazwą instytucji, już nie pamiętam dokładnie - na pewno to taka wyższa instancja była). Zazwyczaj dostaje się zgodę, ale na tą zgodę czeka się około 6 do 12 miesięcy.

ja nie chciałam tyle czekać i musiałam dom odsunąć w głąb działki 60 metrów.

----------


## lart_2

Witam Wszystkich,
My już jesteśmy po wbiciu pierwszej łopaty w sumie to prace są już dość zaawansowane  :smile: 
Prace ziemne takie jak ściągnięcie humusu, wybranie ziemi pod ławy fundamentowe itp. rozpoczeliśmy na początku stycznia, myśleliśmy że od razu zalejemy ławy no ale nie może być tak różowo, przyszły mrozy i prace staneły na jakieś 2 tygodnie. Na szczęście mrozy szybko puściły i już 30.01.2014  ławy mieliśmy zalane  :smile:  Na tą chwile mamy postawiony cały parter wraz z garażem, wrzucony strop i chłopaki zabierają sie za kręcenie wieńca, jak dobrze pódzie dobrze to we wtorek będziemy zalewać strop  :smile:  to tyle chwalenia  :smile:  o problemach nawet nie będę pisał żeby Was nie zniechęcać  :smile:

----------


## margot1500

Witam i dołączam się do budujących, choć na razie nie mam nawet projektu. Moje rozmowy z architektem są mało konkretne, choć cena za projekt indywidualny (jaki?) już skalkulowana na 16 tys.zł. Czytam wypowiedzi tych co już projekt mają i cieszę się, że nie podpisałam umowy,  bo  może przeholował. Widzę, że takich cen nikt nie płacił. Chyba muszę poszukać innego architekta. Gotowego projektu nie znalazłam, bo działka tzw. trudna- wąska, i nie mogę gotowego wpasować.  Udało mi się zebrać trochę papierków, ale dzisiaj się trochę zdołowałam, po wizycie w ZIKiT. Myślałam, że warunki podłączenia się do drogi (chyba gminnej) nie są  takie trudne do załatwienia. A tu pani w okienku w ogóle nie potrafi mi podać co mam złożyć we wniosku, pan w drugim stwierdził, że to co przyniosłam to jest złe, bo on takiej drogi w komputerze nie ma. I nie mam składać wniosku o wydanie decyzji na lokalizację zjazdu lecz złożyć najpierw: wniosek o wydanie oświadczenia o warunkach przyłączenia do dróg lądowych i możliwości połączenia z drogą publiczną. Cały druk ma 1 stronę a instrukcja wypełnienia liczy 2 strony. Ja takiego wniosku na stronie ZIKiT nie znalazłam. Do tego wniosku należy dołączyć załączniki. W instrukcji są wymienione zupełnie inne załączniki, nie te o których mówił urzędnik. Chyba sam jej nie czytał. To oczywiście Urząd Miasta Krakowa. Czy ktoś na forum też tak miał? A może ktoś mi poleci projektanta, który może zaprojektować  zjazd z drogi. Droga występuje na każdym planie Krakowa, ale urzędnik takiej drogi nie znalazł! Muszę się z tym przespać, może jutro coś wymyślę. Jak zaliczę ZIKiT to może i w Wydziale Architektury uda mi się potem wszystko załatwić. To najgorsze wydziały w UMK, mają najgorszą opinię. I tyle lat nic się nie zmienia na lepsze. Może ktoś z Krakowa mi coś podpowie. Pozdrawiam wszystkich. Małgorzata

----------


## MadziulaPM

> Mam pytanie - wiecie może jak daleko do inwestora dojeżdżają firmy budowlane?


W naszym regionie nasz dostawca 60km na pewno-  województwa obejmują zasięgiem :smile: 
Oj my przez tą linię lasu robimy bliskie spotkanie z domem teściowej- jako rozbudowę- połączymy domek z jej domkiem ścianą garażu - wizualnie wyjdzie taki bliźniaczek :wink:  No i do ulicy będziemy mieli 30m  :big grin:  A miały dęby ( las na naszej działce) zaglądać do okien jadalni, a sosenki witać w kuchni :smile: 
Cóż :wink:  Moze i lepiej, uniknę igiełek w rynnach :smile: 

*Margot*- przeholował i to ostro Wasz projektant. Moja znajoma zapłaciła 6 tysięcy lecz było to:
- dom mieszkalny
- 2 garaże
- budynek gospodarczy ( duży, na maszyny leśne)

Polecam Ci pooglądanie gotowców i na ich podbudowie narysowanie czegoś własnego  :smile:  Wówczas mniej więcej można zobaczyć jak dane rozwiązanie będzie się sprawdzało :smile: 

*Lart* - witaj! 
gratuluję rozpoczęcia robót- oby pogoda dopisała i ekipa siły i zapał miała  :big grin:

----------


## lart_2

jak na razie robota im się pali w rękach  :smile:

----------


## AggaM

*Margott* - napisąłam do Ciebie priv wiad. bo post byłby długi a nie chciałabym zanudzać... tak to prawda, UMK Wydz Arch. to koszmar... ale damy radę :smile:  nie?! :smile: 

*Lart*- no to super! koniecznie zdjęcia wstaw :smile:  Powodzenia, zazdroszczę ja się jeszcze z papierami bujam....

----------


## AggaM

> Czytam forum w jedną i drugą, rzucam się jak szalony. Masakra!


*Lapeno*- spokojnie, to minie, jak ochłoniesz, byle spokojnie :smile:  Na początku też się emocjowałam, odkąd kupiliśmy projekt i jakoś drgnęło- projekt się "adaptuje"na działkę, to adrenalina spadła, pewnie się podniesie, jak zaczną się konkretne prace. 

Rozmawialiśmy z dwoma ekipami- nasz domek ma 101,6 m2 + garaż i pom., gosp- razem 164,4 m2 - dach dwuspadowy. 
1 ekipa- z polecenia znajomych , budowała już kilka domów róznym moim znajomym, są dobrzy ale nie są tani-  SSo- fundamenty po dach- 40 tys. Po naszej str leży kwestia koparki. 
2 ekipa- z polecenia znajomych- też sporo buduje w okolicy- 37 tyś SSO z tym że oni fundamenty kopią ręcznie - w szoku byłam!- majster uważa, że koparka niepotrzebnie obrusza ziemię i potem ten fundament i cąły dom długo pracuje, zanim rzeczywiście "siądzie" - nie wiem ile w tym prawdy. I mówi, ze nigdy ubijarką nie ubije się tak ziemi wokół fundamentów, aby nie siadały.
W marcu mamy rozmawiać z jeszcze jedną ekipą i podejmiemy decyzję.

A jak u Was z kierownikami budoy- jakie kwoty zaproponowali za prowadzenie budowy- ja miałam dwie rozmowy- 
1. 1900 zł- starszy Pan- równocześnie jest konstruktorem , prowadził budowę mojego sąsiada i wszystko ok. 
2. 2000 zł- polecony przez moją geodetkę- ale z tym Panem nie chcę współpracować... Pierwsza rozmowa a on mi już proponuje ekipę budowlaną- nie spojrzał nawet na projekt tylko zaczął od tego, że ma swoją ekipę, a właściwie ekipy... i  np. narzuca z której betoniarni mam brać beton, nie mówiąc o innych dziwnych rzeczach ... nie spodobał mi się.... 

Odwierty geologiczne zrobione - 700 zł nas kosztowały.

----------


## lart_2

My budujemy bardzo prosty domek, typową "stodołę" z dołączonym garażem z sumie jakieś 180 m2.
Ekipa budowlana oczywiście z polecenia, jak do tej pory nie mam nic do zarzucenia, chłopaki znają się na rzeczy, wychwycili mnóstwo błędów w projekcie, na początku myślałem że się popisują ale po konsultacjach z kierownikiem musiałem im przyznać racje może nawet nie ja tylko projektant  :smile:  
Co od ceny SSO uzgodnione było 37 500 jednak zmiana stropu podwyższyła kwotę o 4500 nie wiem jak będzie z kolejnymi poprawkami a trochę ich będzie  :sad: 
Pytałem o cenę kilka firm budowlanych i rozrzut był straszny od 40k do 65k.
Kierownik kasuje 1500 za całą budowę co najważniejsze nie ograniczona ilość wizyt na budowie, telefon do kierownika i za 3 godziny spotkanie.

----------


## karowit76

Hey. My z narzeczonym zaczynamy budowę jak tylko nasz "Bob budowniczy" powie że ch e wchodzić na teren  :smile:  Nasze
Gniazdko to dom przy Cyprysowej 29. Czy ktoś z was może budował coś takiego?  Jakieś porady dla początkujących ?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiamy serdecznie

----------


## idka

Nasz architekt chciał  za dom z 2 garażami i komórką 4900. Trochę utargowaliśmy. Dom prosty, dwuspadowy dach. 

Podajecie ceny za stan surowy otwarty np 37 tysięcy... To jest cena za robociznę, tak? Ile mniej więcej to wychodzi z materiałami?  (tania dachówka, poroterm)
Przepraszam za infantylne pytania, ale jak się buja w obłokach, to ciężko potem zejść na ziemię. 
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich Bocianków.

----------


## Kejt_R

Elo Idka  :smile:  Trudno określić cenę za SSO,  zależnie od materiałów i indywidualnych cech budowanego domu może to być 100 tys a może być i 200. Najlepiej się zorientować czytając dzienniki budowy na forum dla domów o podobnych parametrach do planowanego u Ciebie. 
Jest jeszcze taki wątek o domach do 200 tys.:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ns+marzy%C4%87
Tam ludziska podają poniesione koszty na kolejne etapy budowy, tylko zajrzyj raczej na ostatnie strony, gdzie dane będą bardziej aktualne.
A bujanie w obłokach jak najbardziej wskazane, z marzeń powstają cuda  :big grin:

----------


## m*kasia

A czy któryś Krakusek może mi polecić taniego  architekta adaptującego? 
Specjalnie wybraliśmy projekt typowy, a nie indywidualny żeby było taniej, zmian nie wprowadzamy prawie żadnych oprócz tych, do których ingerencja architekta nie jest potrzebna, a wszystkie wyceny wychodzą ponad 3 tysiące, toż to absurd jakiś  :sad:   No chyba, że ja mam jakiś dziwny taryfikator i proponowane przez architektów ceny są typowe  :wink:

----------


## idka

Kejt!   Napisałaś: " Trudno określić cenę za SSO, zależnie od materiałów i indywidualnych cech budowanego domu może to być 100 tys a może być i 200."

SSO tzn stan surowy otwarty. za stan otwarty 100- 200  tys? To dużo... czy czasem nie chodzi o stan surowy zamknięty?    nie robiliśmy jeszcze kosztorysów, więc to dla mnie magia.

----------


## Kejt_R

Idka, myślę że dla niewielkiego domu tradycyjnie budowanego, z przyłączami w sąsiedztwie, bez utrudnień terenowych, bez podpiwniczenia, będzie to kwota bliżej 100 tys. Koszty zależą od wielu czynników, naprawdę trudno to określić bez konkretnych danych, to jak wróżenie z fusów. 
Dlatego zachęcam Cię do poczytania dzienników budowy, znajdź sobie kogoś na forum, kto budował dom o podobnych parametrach, prześledź dziennik, często spotyka się w dziennikach dokładne podsumowania kosztów. Możesz też prywatnie zadać pytanie za pomocą poczty forumowej. Jest jeszcze taka opcja, że zamówisz sobie rzetelny kosztorys u projektanta i stanie się jasność. 
Ja buduję dom na płaskim terenie, z tradycyjnym fundamentem, z garażem w bryle, bez podpiwniczenia, powierzchnia użytkowa ok 160 m2 (jeszcze się projektuje) i szacuję wydatki na SSZ ok. 200 tys. Materiały planuję zwyczajne (beton komórkowy), dach dwuspadowy, dachówka ze średniej półki cenowej ok 40zł/m2, tylko na ociepleniu nie będę oszczędzała, okna w dobrych parametrach, białe i część to będą fixy (tańsze). Takie mam założenia, a jak będzie, to się okaże w praktyce  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

Jezeli mialo by to komus w czyms pomoc to ponizej zestawienie moich kosztow, pewnie nie beda sie one znaczaco roznily od waszych ktore planujecie :

- fundamenty od wbicia lopaty, wlasnymi silami z pomoca kilku znajomych - 30 000 zl (w tym robocizna dla kumpli "tylko 5000!")
  fundamenty dosc duze w obrysie 17m x 10m - zastosowane materialy powyzej sredniej

- materialy na SSO (wszystko) 37 000 zl - silikaty, dachowka ceramiczna 

- wiezba prefabrykowana z montazem na gotowo - 27 000 zl (270 metrow 2)

- robocizna SSO - 30 000 zl

Suma - 125 000 zl oczywiscie bez zadnej wczesniejszej papierologii 

Jesli ktos jest bardzo zainteresowany dokladnymi cenami za poszczegolne materialy mozna pisac na priv

Mam nadzieje ze choc troche pomoglem  :smile: 

15 Marca ruszamy z SSO !!!   :yes:

----------


## wierka

I wszystko jasne  :smile:  

koszt fundamentów trochę mnie zaskoczył. Liczyłam, że ten etap będzie tańszy.  :sad:

----------


## wierka

> A czy któryś Krakusek może mi polecić taniego  architekta adaptującego? 
> Specjalnie wybraliśmy projekt typowy, a nie indywidualny żeby było taniej, zmian nie wprowadzamy prawie żadnych oprócz tych, do których ingerencja architekta nie jest potrzebna, a wszystkie wyceny wychodzą ponad 3 tysiące, toż to absurd jakiś   No chyba, że ja mam jakiś dziwny taryfikator i proponowane przez architektów ceny są typowe


wbrew pozorom projekty gotowe to zazwyczaj większy koszt niż projekt indywidualny.
ceny projektów są w przedziale 2000-4000 zł. za adaptację projektu - ok. 1500 -3000 zł, jakaś zmiana, nawet drobna - też kosztuje.

za gotowy projekt, dopasowany do moich potrzeb i mojej działki zapłaciłam 4300 zł.

----------


## m*kasia

Liczyliśmy się z kosztami, ale 3 tysiące to przegięcie wg mnie... i mam na myśli samą adaptację (bez żadnych zmian konstrukcyjnych i bez kompletowania dokumentacji), bez projektów przyłączy czy wjazdu na działkę, bo za to liczą sobie extra... chore...

----------


## Kejt_R

> I wszystko jasne  
> 
> koszt fundamentów trochę mnie zaskoczył. Liczyłam, że ten etap będzie tańszy.


 Wierka, ja również myślałam naiwnie, że taka kwota to już raczej dotyczy płyty fundamentowej. Jak widać każda budowa jest specyficzna i można tylko z grubsza porównywać koszty.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Liczyliśmy się z kosztami, ale 3 tysiące to przegięcie wg mnie... i mam na myśli samą adaptację (bez żadnych zmian konstrukcyjnych i bez kompletowania dokumentacji), bez projektów przyłączy czy wjazdu na działkę, bo za to liczą sobie extra... chore...


Ja w Oferteo wpisałam ogłoszenie, że poszukuję projektanta. Bardzo szybko odezwał się architekt z okolic i podał całkiem sensowną cenę za projekt indywidualny. Gdyby nie architekt w rodzinie, to na pewno bym skorzystała. Może warto spróbować?

----------


## wierka

> Liczyliśmy się z kosztami, ale 3 tysiące to przegięcie wg mnie... i mam na myśli samą adaptację (bez żadnych zmian konstrukcyjnych i bez kompletowania dokumentacji), bez projektów przyłączy czy wjazdu na działkę, bo za to liczą sobie extra... chore...


tak, to dużo. skoro nic nie chcecie zmieniać w projekcie to szukajcie najtańszego. jeśli nie w Krakowie to w sąsiednich małych miasteczkach. Tam ceny mogą być zupełnie inne.




> Wierka, ja również myślałam naiwnie, że taka kwota to już raczej dotyczy płyty fundamentowej. Jak widać każda budowa jest specyficzna i można tylko z grubsza porównywać koszty.


niestety  :sad:

----------


## m*kasia

Tonący brzytwy się chwyta, więc i na Oferteo dotrę  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

Tak jak napisala wierka, jesli nic nie zmieniacie w projekcie szukajcie gotowca,
Ja z "glupie" okno rogowe w kuchni zaplacilem 400 zl (oczywiscie projekt) nie wspominajac o kilku innych.

Zwroccie natomiast uwage na to iz zmian nieistotnych lepiej nie dawac do projektowania, kazdy kier bud wam to klepnie podczas budowy gratis

----------


## m*kasia

> Zwroccie natomiast uwage na to iz zmian nieistotnych lepiej nie dawac do projektowania, kazdy kier bud wam to klepnie podczas budowy gratis


Czyli w ogóle nie wspominać projektantowi, że coś chcemy zmieniać (mam na myśli oczywiście zmiany nieistotne) ?  :big tongue:

----------


## wierka

przejrzałam kilka artykułów  o zmianach.

Według prawa budowlanego za *zmiany nieistotne*  w projekcie uznaje się przykładowo zmiany:

- rodzaju materiału, z którego będzie wykonany dach;
- rodzaju materiału, z którego stawiamy ściany (jeśli nie powodują zmiany wielkości domu);
- przebiegu instalacji energetycznej, wodociągowej, grzewczej, miejsca usytuowania kotła ogrzewającego dom;
- przeznaczenia pomieszczeń, na przykład w miejscu sypialni ma powstać kolejna łazienka, a w miejscu pomieszczenia gospodarczego – sypialnia itp.;
- liczby okien, wielkości i kształtu otworów okiennych, liczby drzwi;
- elewacji domu;
- kąta nachylenia dachu, wysokości kalenicy oraz układu połaci dachowych (pod warunkiem że nie wpłyną na zmianę kubatury budynku i będą zgodne z wymaganiami planu miejscowego lub decyzji o warunkach zabudowy). Przykładowo zmiana kąta nachylenia z 40 na 45°, gdy plan miejscowy dopuszcza dachy o nachyleniu od 30 do 50°, będzie nieistotna.

W wypadku zmian nieistotnych wystarczy, że *projektant* zamieści w projekcie budowlanym odpowiednie informacje w postaci rysunku i opisu. Nie są wówczas potrzebne żadne zgłoszenia ani wizyty w urzędach.

wszędzie napisane jest, że zmian dokonać musi projektant. a na forum można znaleźć info, że takie zmiany nanosi kierownik. :/

dobrze, że u mnie projektant i kierownik to jedna osoba  :smile:

----------


## m*kasia

No właśnie ja tez bazowałam na tych informacjach i dlatego prosząc o wycenę wpisałam np. zmianę wielkości okna, która de facto jest nieistotna czy zmianę materiału na dach. Wszyscy mi pisali, że jest to nieistotne, ale ceny i tak sadzili jak z kosmosu  :big grin:

----------


## wierka

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dy-projektanta

kupiłaś już ten projekt?

----------


## m*kasia

:yes:  i jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona  :big tongue:  Może po prostu na złych fachowców trafiam :big lol:

----------


## Wojak65

Rozroznijmy 2 pojecia : 
1)projektant - to wlasciciel projektu, jesli robimy nowy specjalnie dla nas to architekt, jesli jest on z neta to jest nim firma ktora go zrobila
2) projektant adoptujacy - osoba ktora adaptuje gotowy projekt np kupiony z neta

tutaj mowimy o pn nr 2 projekt z neta gotowy - projektant mi go tylko adoptuje do danej budowy, w tym przypadku nie musisz mu wspominac o zmianach nieiostotnych za ktore cie skasuje tylko udajesz sie do wlasciciela projektu o zgode na wykonanie zmian a pozniej w trakcie budowy dolaczasz ta zgode do projektu i kier bud sie pod tym podpisuje

Jesli pn. nr 1 to tutaj umawiacie sie na jakas cene i projektant leci wam wszystko jak chcecie - to najlepiej juz zastrzec przed podpisaniem umowy ze zmiany o ktore poprosicie by byly w cenie 

To chyba tyle i mam nadzieje ze w miare jasne  :cool:

----------


## m*kasia

No to znaczy, że ja się pospieszyłam i wyszłam przed szereg informując potencjalnych  projektantów adaptujących o zmianach  :wink:

----------


## wierka

> Rozroznijmy 2 pojecia : 
> 1)projektant - to wlasciciel projektu, jesli robimy nowy specjalnie dla nas to architekt, jesli jest on z neta to jest nim firma ktora go zrobila
> 2) projektant adoptujacy - osoba ktora adaptuje gotowy projekt np kupiony z neta
> 
> tutaj mowimy o pn nr 2 projekt z neta gotowy - projektant mi go tylko adoptuje do danej budowy, w tym przypadku nie musisz mu wspominac o zmianach nieiostotnych za ktore cie skasuje tylko udajesz sie do wlasciciela projektu o zgode na wykonanie zmian a pozniej w trakcie budowy dolaczasz ta zgode do projektu i kier bud sie pod tym podpisuje
> 
> Jesli pn. nr 1 to tutaj umawiacie sie na jakas cene i projektant leci wam wszystko jak chcecie - to najlepiej juz zastrzec przed podpisaniem umowy ze zmiany o ktore poprosicie by byly w cenie 
> 
> To chyba tyle i mam nadzieje ze w miare jasne


właśnie.  :smile:  Masz rację, pamiętam jak jeszcze rozglądałam się za gotowcami, czytałam, że wraz z projektem dostarczana jest zgoda na dokonanie zmian.  :smile: 


aaa i się pochwalę, mój mąż własnie przywiózł ze starostwa Dziennik Budowy  :big grin:

----------


## wierka

> No to znaczy, że ja się pospieszyłam i wyszłam przed szereg informując potencjalnych  projektantów adaptujących o zmianach


żaden problem, szukasz innych i nic im nie mówisz o zmianach. adaptują Ci działkę i wsio! do budowy  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

Nie martw sie, ja z braku wiedzy tez z kilkoma rzeczami sie pospieszylem i zaplacilem  :smile:  choc na tym forum juz od ponad roku zglebialem tajniki budowy i przygotowywalem sie do niej w miare solidnie 

Najwazniejsze zeby tylko pozniej nic nie wymyslec "istotnego" bo trzeba sie wtedy starac o uzupelnienie PnB co juz bedzie trwalo i kosztowalo...

----------


## m*kasia

> aaa i się pochwalę, mój mąż własnie przywiózł ze starostwa Dziennik Budowy


 :wave:

----------


## Wojak65

Oj widze ze dziewczyny bocianki2014 caly czas online na forum  :smile: 

Pewnie juz kuchnie meblujecie i łazienki  :wink:

----------


## m*kasia

Jak się myślami jest na budowie, to trudno się skupić na pracy.

----------


## Wojak65

Praca nie zajac...

A dzisiaj juz zaczynamy weekend  :yes:

----------


## wierka

> Oj widze ze dziewczyny bocianki2014 caly czas online na forum 
> 
> Pewnie juz kuchnie meblujecie i łazienki



no ba!! ja już mam cały domek zbudowany i urządzony w 3D.  :smile: 


dla mnie w poniedziałek skończy się online 24h, wracam do pracy  :sad:

----------


## bladyblady

Witam, też zaczynamy w tym roku budować nasz domek. 

Budujemy według projektu Dom w Idaredach z biura projektowego Archon z kilkoma przerobkami. Dom będziemy budować w Czeladzi woj Śląskie.

----------


## Lapeno

Geodeta nam wypadł. Mieliśmy człowieka i okazało sie, że wyjeźdza na delegacje na kilka miesięcy. 
Trochę pod górkę zaczyna się robić. 

My mamy projekt indywidualny, podobał się nam najbardziej z20 z wiadomej strony, ale tam orygilanie w każdym pokoju są podpory od dachy - ni w kij ni w oko. Jak chcieliśmy zlecić przerobiene tego elementu, to okazało się że koszt przeróbek mocno zbliżył się do indywidualnego. No to mamy indywidualny. 

Chata 220 metrów, działka 3000 m2, za ogrodzenie zapłacimy z jakieś 30k plnów.

----------


## Kejt_R

aaa i się pochwalę, mój mąż własnie przywiózł ze starostwa Dziennik Budowy

 Wierka, no to wspaniale, pójdziemy Twoimi śladami niebawem, pionierko!  :big grin:

----------


## Kejt_R

> Geodeta nam wypadł. Mieliśmy człowieka i okazało sie, że wyjeźdza na delegacje na kilka miesięcy. 
> Trochę pod górkę zaczyna się robić. 
> 
> My mamy projekt indywidualny, podobał się nam najbardziej z20 z wiadomej strony, ale tam orygilanie w każdym pokoju są podpory od dachy - ni w kij ni w oko. Jak chcieliśmy zlecić przerobiene tego elementu, to okazało się że koszt przeróbek mocno zbliżył się do indywidualnego. No to mamy indywidualny. 
> Chata 220 metrów, działka 3000 m2, za ogrodzenie zapłacimy z jakieś 30k plnów.



Lapeno, geodetów jest od cholery, nie desperuj, szukaj innego  :smile:  
Pod górkę by było, jakby Ci główny majster wypadł przez otwór okienny i musiałbyś szukać nowej ekipy pod koniec SSO  :big grin:

----------


## ALABASTROWA

*Lapeno*-tobie uciekł geodeta,a mi architekt. Masakra jakaś,gość, przeholował,telefonów nie odbierał,zbywał mnie,to on powinien za mną biegać,a nie ja za nim,człowiek za to płaci,a oni,a oni w tyłku to mają.Jeszcze mi powiedział,że 2 miesiące trwa adaptacja projektu,a ja dzwoniłam dzisiaj do innego biura z ciekawości i góra3tyg.- 1,5 miesiąca,jak jest wszystko ok. I muszę szybko kogoś szukać,może ktoś zna jakieś biuro architektów,godne polecenia z Rzeszowa.Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## wierka

współczuję Wam...

ale żeby nie było Wam tak 'smutno' to są drobne kłopoty. Jeszcze wiele razy będziemy dosłownie włosy rwać z głowy.  :bash: 
Mnie już czeka przeprawa z sąsiadami  o miedzę. zbieram się do tego już trochę czasu, bo wiem, że wojna będzie. ale co zrobić??

----------


## m*kasia

Sąsiadów mamy spoko... jedni, to teściowie, a drudzy jeszcze fajniejsi niż Ci pierwsi  :big grin:  Na pewno im dalej w las, tym więcej drzew, ale na tym etapie człowiek jeszcze niezahartowany i  miły chce być,nawet do pani z urzędu się uśmiechnie, chociaż ona już nie tak przyjacielsko nastawiona  :big grin:

----------


## Kejt_R

> współczuję Wam...
> 
> ale żeby nie było Wam tak 'smutno' to są drobne kłopoty. Jeszcze wiele razy będziemy dosłownie włosy rwać z głowy. 
> Mnie już czeka przeprawa z sąsiadami  o miedzę. zbieram się do tego już trochę czasu, bo wiem, że wojna będzie. ale co zrobić??


Co to to nie! Szkoda włosów! Może trzeba zainwestować w kropelki uspakajające oraz w manekina wyposażonego w bujną perukę do zastępczego odreagowania stresów?  :smile: ))

Mnie na samym początku wkurzył geolog, ścigałam faceta 2 miesiące, już nowego miałam na oku, ale w końcu zrobił to co zamawiałam. Ludzie są zawodni, nie ma sensu się przejmować, bo można nie doczekać efektu budowy. 
Wierka, z sąsiadami to gorsza sprawa, ale może nie będzie tak źle! Może okażą się istotami rozumnymi.

----------


## m*kasia

> Ludzie są zawodni.


To mnie najbardziej przeraża  :ohmy:  Jakby tak człowiek nie musiał być zależny od pani w urzędzie, architekta, kierbuda i całej reszty... marzenia  :big tongue:

----------


## wierka

> Sąsiadów mamy spoko... jedni, to teściowie, a drudzy jeszcze fajniejsi niż Ci pierwsi  Na pewno im dalej w las, tym więcej drzew, ale na tym etapie człowiek jeszcze niezahartowany i  miły chce być,nawet do pani z urzędu się uśmiechnie, chociaż ona już nie tak przyjacielsko nastawiona


he he ja właśnie teraz uciekam od sąsiedztwa teściów.  :smile: 




> Co to to nie! Szkoda włosów! Może trzeba zainwestować w kropelki uspakajające oraz w manekina wyposażonego w bujną perukę do zastępczego odreagowania stresów? ))
> 
> Mnie na samym początku wkurzył geolog, ścigałam faceta 2 miesiące, już nowego miałam na oku, ale w końcu zrobił to co zamawiałam. Ludzie są zawodni, nie ma sensu się przejmować, bo można nie doczekać efektu budowy. 
> Wierka, z sąsiadami to gorsza sprawa, ale może nie będzie tak źle! Może okażą się istotami rozumnymi.


nie, nie będzie tak przyjemnie. Już jesienią okazało się, że są trudni. Najgorsze, że to moja kuzynka. nie utrzymujemy żadnych kontaktów. Ale w sumie cieszyłam się na takie sąsiedztwo. 
Do momentu gdy postawili płot. A właściwie, do chwili gdy geodeta pojawił się na naszej działce. Okazało się, że postawiony przez nich płot jest na moim terenie. I to nie jest 10 cm, tylko przy ulicy około 50 cm, a na końcu płota 1,5 metra. Mało tego gdyby pociągnęli płot do końca działki to byłoby już 3metrowe wtargnięcie w mój teren.
grzecznie zadzwoniłam i zapytałam czy stawiali płot na podstawie wytycznych geodety. uznałam, że przecież mój geodeta mógł się pomylić. Zaczęli się pruć na mnie, ze mają dobrze płot, że ja mam źle.  Ze przestawianie płota nie wchodzi w grę, że mam sobie to wybić z głowy. i jeszcze w trakcie tych krzyków powiedziała mi, ze powinnam oddać im połowę kasy za ten płot.  :ohmy: 

Tłumaczę im, że mam mapę na której ich płot jest narysowany na mojej działce. poprosiłam aby skontaktowali się z geodetą i niech z nim to skonfrontują, bo któryś geodeta popełnił błąd. Dałam im czas do końca października, dziś kończy się luty.. i nie odezwali się.
Kilka dni temu dostałam ze Starostwa mapę satelitarną z tym nieszczęsnym płotem.. i muszę zacząć walczyć.

----------


## Wojak65

Oj wierka widze ze masz ostro  :smile: 

Ja mam tak jak ty, sasiad kuzyn z ktorym lata nie utrzymujemy kontaktow i jeszcze wspolna drogo dojazdowa do domu...

Szczescie ze z kolejnych 3 stron pusto albo drzewa  :yes:

----------


## Kejt_R

> he he ja właśnie teraz uciekam od sąsiedztwa teściów. 
> 
> 
> 
> nie, nie będzie tak przyjemnie. Już jesienią okazało się, że są trudni. Najgorsze, że to moja kuzynka. nie utrzymujemy żadnych kontaktów. Ale w sumie cieszyłam się na takie sąsiedztwo. 
> Do momentu gdy postawili płot. A właściwie, do chwili gdy geodeta pojawił się na naszej działce. Okazało się, że postawiony przez nich płot jest na moim terenie. I to nie jest 10 cm, tylko przy ulicy około 50 cm, a na końcu płota 1,5 metra. Mało tego gdyby pociągnęli płot do końca działki to byłoby już 3metrowe wtargnięcie w mój teren.
> grzecznie zadzwoniłam i zapytałam czy stawiali płot na podstawie wytycznych geodety. uznałam, że przecież mój geodeta mógł się pomylić. Zaczęli się pruć na mnie, ze mają dobrze płot, że ja mam źle.  Ze przestawianie płota nie wchodzi w grę, że mam sobie to wybić z głowy. i jeszcze w trakcie tych krzyków powiedziała mi, ze powinnam oddać im połowę kasy za ten płot. 
> 
> Tłumaczę im, że mam mapę na której ich płot jest narysowany na mojej działce. poprosiłam aby skontaktowali się z geodetą i niech z nim to skonfrontują, bo któryś geodeta popełnił błąd. Dałam im czas do końca października, dziś kończy się luty.. i nie odezwali się.
> Kilka dni temu dostałam ze Starostwa mapę satelitarną z tym nieszczęsnym płotem.. i muszę zacząć walczyć.


No i to są kłopoty, współczuję. Często łatwiej się dogadać z obcymi ludźmi niż z rodziną. Kuzynka powinna wziąć pod uwagę, że sąsiadem jest się na lata i dążyć do porozumienia. 
Kuzyn męża też tak miał, że mu ktoś wjechał na kawałek działki. Okazało się po wnikliwym śledztwie, że od początku grodzenia działek w jednej linii wgłąb pola, każdy kolejny inwestor zabierał następnemu fragment. Gdzieś na początku tkwił błąd. I on też zabrał następnemu. Dopiero jak ostatni z szeregu wyląduje z działką szerokości 10 metrów, to będzie prawdziwy cyrk  :big grin:

----------


## Dziekanows

W tym roku ruszamy z budową k.Żyrardowa, projekt indywidualny ok 190m2 z poddaszem, garaż w bryle, budujemy z silki, dach ceramika.

W zeszłym roku udało się załatwić: 
podział geodezyjny, 
uzyskać warunki przyłączy mediów, 
zaprojektować dom, 
zlecić badanie geologiczne,
namówić wspólnie z sąsiadami gazownię żeby na własny koszt podciągnęła nam gazociąg,
podpisać wstępną umowę z firmą od rekuperacji,

W tym roku uzyskaliśmy PNB jest już prawomocne, dziennik budowy podbity, szukamy ekipy budowlanej, rozważamy różne systemy budowy i najważniejsze... staramy się o kredyt  :tongue:  Plan jest taki żeby do lipca zrobić SSO.

Życzymy wszystkim budującym pomyślności.

----------


## wierka

> Oj wierka widze ze masz ostro 
> 
> Ja mam tak jak ty, sasiad kuzyn z ktorym lata nie utrzymujemy kontaktow i jeszcze wspolna drogo dojazdowa do domu...
> 
> Szczescie ze z kolejnych 3 stron pusto albo drzewa


no u mnie też, pozostałe strony moje i las.  :smile: 




> No i to są kłopoty, współczuję. Często łatwiej się dogadać z obcymi ludźmi niż z rodziną. Kuzynka powinna wziąć pod uwagę, że sąsiadem jest się na lata i dążyć do porozumienia. 
> Kuzyn męża też tak miał, że mu ktoś wjechał na kawałek działki. Okazało się po wnikliwym śledztwie, że od początku grodzenia działek w jednej linii wgłąb pola, każdy kolejny inwestor zabierał następnemu fragment. Gdzieś na początku tkwił błąd. I on też zabrał następnemu. Dopiero jak ostatni z szeregu wyląduje z działką szerokości 10 metrów, to będzie prawdziwy cyrk


 tu nie ma mowy o błędzie popełnianym przez wielu. 
Najpierw jest las, potem ja, potem kuzynka. I nie ma problemu co do umiejscowienia granicy, tylko płotu. z jednej strony, z drugiej zrobili dobrze. 
o zobaczcie, to jest mapka zrobiona przez geodetę w październiku. na czerwono zaznaczyłam linię granicy.
W starostwie dokładnie tak samo wygląda mapa terenu.

----------


## Marcuss85

Witam wszystkich,  to mój pierwszy post na tym forum, zaczynam również budowę w tym roku w okolicach Rybnika. Mój mały domek będzie miał 100m kw. powierzchni użytkowej, projekt indywidualny. Czekam jeszcze tylko na PnB :smile:

----------


## MadziulaPM

> Hey. My z narzeczonym zaczynamy budowę jak tylko nasz "Bob budowniczy" powie że ch e wchodzić na teren  Nasze
> Gniazdko to dom przy Cyprysowej 29. Czy ktoś z was może budował coś takiego?  Jakieś porady dla początkujących ? 
> Pozdrawiamy serdecznie


Fajny domek- pięknie rozmieszczone i mądrze pomieszczenia :smile:  Ciągi komunikacyjne wygodne, nie zabierają zbytnio przestrzeni- moim zdaniem projekt bardzo fajny :smile:  Prosty, ciekawy  :smile:  Podoba mi się :smile:  zwłaszcza płyta gazowa w kuchni- jej umieszczenie: w ten sposób palujecie ja posadowić?? 
Ja chciałabym półwysep z kuchenką i właśnie szacuję za i przeciw - podoba mi się to bardzo i serce się rwie, tylko troszkę mam obaw jeszcze :smile: 




> Witam, też zaczynamy w tym roku budować nasz domek. 
> 
> Budujemy według projektu Dom w Idaredach z biura projektowego Archon z kilkoma przerobkami. Dom będziemy budować w Czeladzi woj Śląskie.


Fajny domek- bardzo podoba mi się ten kominek na środeczku :smile:  tylko schody zabiegowe na początku- ładnie to wygląda, lecz obawiam się,że moze być to niezbyt wygodne ( zwłaszcza przy dzieciach :wink: ) Mam schody teraz z zabiegiem i ciśnienie mi skacze za każdym razem gdy dzieci schodząc zbytnio sie do zabiegu zbliżają  :sad:  To tylko moje odczucia oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## MadziulaPM

> Chata 220 metrów, działka 3000 m2, za ogrodzenie zapłacimy z jakieś 30k plnów.


Duży domek się wam planuje :smile:  Ciekawa jestem projektu :big grin: 

Do mnie ostatnio dotarło,ze działka na której budujemy ma... 3ha  :cool:  jakoś sensownie też to trzeba będzie ogrodzić. Myślę o lasku- tam chyba siateczka zielona? Zbytnio sie nie będzie wyróżniać i nie zaburzy piękna tego terenu. Od frontu pewnie coś z cegiełki postarzanej + kute elementy ( zobaczymy jak finansowo to wygląda, na razie kwestia chciejstw :wink: 
Ps. to część gospodarstwa oczywiście :wink:

----------


## MadziulaPM

> współczuję Wam...
> 
> ale żeby nie było Wam tak 'smutno' to są drobne kłopoty. Jeszcze wiele razy będziemy dosłownie włosy rwać z głowy. 
> Mnie już czeka przeprawa z sąsiadami  o miedzę. zbieram się do tego już trochę czasu, bo wiem, że wojna będzie. ale co zrobić??


*Wierka* , współczuję, my niestety od 4 lat tkwimy w takim bagnie :sad:  sprawę sąsiedzi do sądu skierowali, czego myśmy nie chcieli ( lecz przy okazji zagrabili po kawałku działeczki  3 sąsiadów) ech... szkoda słów:/ Ja już się stąd wyprowadzam myślami :wink: 
Doprowadźcie sprawę do końca już teraz, inaczej niestety wróżę problemy ciągłe. 
Kiedyś myślałam,że wystarczy umówić się na pogaduchy przy herbatce i ciasteczku i porozumieć.

Z tymi naszymi sąsiadami nowy właściciel zrobił tak, iż wynajął geodetę- ten wytyczył granicę, powbijał paliki- po czym najął ludzi, zdemontowali ogrodzenie przebiegajace nieprawidłowo, postawili betonowy płot ( tak ci nasi "kochani sąsiedzi" dali im wcześniej do pieca, że nie chcą ich oglądać) i już. Nic zrobić nie mogą, bo przecież ogrodzenie przebiega teraz prawidłowo. 
Sprawy sądowe dłużej trwają i do tego są bardzo kosztowne i nerwochłonne :sad: 
Pisz, jeśli potrzebowałabyś jakiegoś wsparcia.

1,5 metra to już jest sporo....

----------


## wierka

Nie popuszczę im, bo chcę budować dom jak najbliżej wschodniej granicy - czyli 4 metry. Chcę mieć na przyszłość ewentualną przestrzeń na zachodnim krańcu by móc tam wydzielić drogę. Ja podobnie jak Ty mam dużą działkę, planuję w przyszłości ją podzielić i sprzedać kilka działek.

----------


## wierka

jak nie będą chcieli usunąć ogrodzenia to usunę je własnoręcznie. przecież na mojej działce jest, czyli moja własność.  :big grin:  no nie???

----------


## stoplakowa

> jak nie będą chcieli usunąć ogrodzenia to usunę je własnoręcznie. przecież na mojej działce jest, czyli moja własność.  no nie???


Szczerze mówiąc to nie wiem po co w ogóle zaczynać bój sądowy, trzeba zrobić jak MadziulaPM  wspomniała. Wynająć geodetę, niech powbija paliki i "przenieść" płot na działkę obok. Skoro coś obcego jest na mojej działce, a ja tego nie chcę to się tego pozbywam  :smile:  A co do podziału kosztów zasugeruj, że będziecie robić swój własny płot, nie w granicy, a kilka centymetrów w głąb swojej działki i sprawa załatwiona  :yes:

----------


## monika&bartek

*stoplakowa* u nas też tereny górnicze więc i zbrojenie porządne (w firmie w której kupujemy mteriały pan powiedział że zbrojenia wystarczy na 2 domy  :wink: ) i my mamy SSO wycenione taniej (choć bez koparki i stempli) 

*lart_2* sporo już macie zrobione, zazdroszczę! My jeszcze przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty, ale liczę na to, że raz dwa Cię dogonimy

*margot1500* 16k? Co to za projekt?! Chyba architekta za bardzo poniosła wyobraźnia

AggaM my kierownikowi płacimy jakieś 1000/1500 zł zobaczymy jak w końcu wyjdzie ale to nasz znajomy więc policzył nam ciut taniej

*idka* My już podpisaliśmy umowę z dostawcą materiałów, na dom 152 mkw pow zabudowy na 1 piętrze (parter poddasze użytkowe) zapłaciliśmy 57 k bez dachu i betonu. SSO chcemy zamknąć w jakichś 150 k

*m*kasia* nam architekt powiedział że jeśli decydujesz się na projekt z katalogu to musisz go kupić (jakieś 3000) i zaadoptować za kolejne 1500 zł. Najprościej zrobić "nowy" projekt na wzór katalogowego, taka inspiracja. W ten sposób zamiast 6000 zapłaciliśmy 4000 zł

*wierka* info o zmianach w budowie na pewno sie przyda, dzięki! Przynajmniej wiem co mogę pozmieniać bo mam parę pomysłów  :wink:  Super, że macie już dziennik budowy! Nasz ma już pieczątkę inspektora nadzoru budowlanego i leży sobie u naszego geodety. Trzymam kciuki o spór o płot. Z rodziną to jendak czasem najepiej wychodzi się na zdjeciach. Skoro masz mapki od geodety a w staroostwie jest dokładnie to samo to walcz. Może postraszenie sądem pomożE? 

*wojak65* pewno że meblujemy, ja już dawno wiem jak wszystko będzie wyglądać  :wink:  Faktycznie chyba przeważa płeć piękna  :big grin:  

*Kejt_R* gratuluję! Kolejny krok do przodu

*Marccuss85* moje rejony! Gdzie budujecie?

----------


## wierka

Jak mój  geodeta ma powbijać paliki, skoro granica jest za ich ogrodzeniem, czyli ja nie mam dostępu do granicy??
 t byłoby wtargnięcie na ich własność. 

No i dlaczego ja mam to robić, to nie jest płotek drewniany, tylko siatka na fundamentach.
grzecznie ich poprosiłam, nie chcą usunąć płota, ani nie chcą rozmawiac. twierdzą, że to ja mam zle sporządzone mapy.
ja nie mam zamiaru iść do sądu. jeszcze. najpierw chcę ich zmusić do tego, by sami ten płot usunęli. 

Nie chcę doprowadzać do rękoczynów i awantur międzysąsiedzkich, a tak się pewnie by skończyło, gdybym sama płot chciała usuwać.
jestem osobą dorosłą i poważną, tak też wyglądają moje rozmowy.
spokojnie im oświadczę, że mają miesiąc na usunięcie płotu, jeśli nie to składam wniosek do sądu.

----------


## m*kasia

> *m*kasia* nam architekt powiedział że jeśli decydujesz się na projekt z katalogu to musisz go kupić (jakieś 3000) i zaadoptować za kolejne 1500 zł. Najprościej zrobić "nowy" projekt na wzór katalogowego, taka inspiracja. W ten sposób zamiast 6000 zapłaciliśmy 4000 zł



Jak mi znajdziesz takiego za 1500, to nie będę narzekać  :big grin:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Ech, żeby tak każdy z sąsiadów zachowywał sie jak dorosły, rozumny i chętny do dialogu człowiek :smile:  

Geodeta ma prawo wejść na Twoją działkę, oraz  na działkę sąsiada- skoro działka leży za płotem, geodeta wbija paliki na Twojej działce, a raczej na granicy :smile: 
Dokładnie zwie się to wznowienie granic- uaktualnienie ( mężuś mi podpowiada :smile: 
Nam kilka tygodni temu znów geodeci śmigali po działce i pod domem- bez naszej wiedzy i zgody, ot sąsiad znów coś chciał przemierzyć  :wink:  
Mi to nie przeszkadza- jego pieniążki, a chłopakom kaska się przyda za bieganie na chłodzie :smile:  praktykanci do tego- niech się uczą chłopcy :smile: 

Mąż mi tu podpowiada :
Do 2m ( czy 2,2m)  wysokości ogrodzenie może być zbudowane bez niczyjej zgody - jedynie wymaga zgłoszenia w urzędzie miasta bądź gminy.
Oczywiście po linii którą wytyczy geodeta. 
Wiem,że betoniaki to nie jest szczyt marzeń, lecz przy upierdliwym sąsiedzie to cudowne rozwiązanie  :big grin:  :big grin: 
Ostatnio trafiliśmy na przepiękne betoniaczki :smile:  my tez już oglądamy nauczeni doświadczeniem  :wink: 

Jeśli chcielibyście mieć 2 odrębne ogrodzenia- wówczas jednocześnie musicie budować odsunięte o 30cm od granicy faktycznej. 

Mąż mi tu tłumaczy, że sprawę tą możesz spokojnie rozciągnąć na czas budowy ( opowiada o przypadku jednego z inwestorów u którego wykonywał dach) 
Geodeta wytyczy Ci miejsce do budowy domku wg. właściwych granic, wiec dom Możesz budować tak jak powinna przebiegać faktyczna granica i załatwiać sprawy dotyczące przesunięcie ogrodzenia.

Trzymam kciuki *wierka*  by wszystko się spokojnie i gładko układało :smile:  Najważniejsze, to być ponad to, nie dać się sprowokować i wciągnąć w awantury jakiekolwiek. Ale to akurat jak czytam doskonale Wiesz :smile:

----------


## margot1500

Kochani, przeczytałam komentarze i wybrałam się do architekta znalezionego na białej liście. Zaproponował cenę za sam projekt 10 500 zł. Może powinnam się targować, a tego nie umiem. Więc znowu spróbuję skorzystać jak ktoś radził z Oferteo. Na razie nie podjęłam ostatecznej decyzji. Muszę męża zagonić do narysowania planu domu jaki by nam pasował. Moje wymagania nie są księżycowe. Chciałabym mieć mały domek (tylko dla nas dwojga) ale ze względu na działkę - jest wąska, długa - musi być z pięterkiem. 
Ale widzę, że mój problem z sąsiadami nie jest odosobniony.  Niestety wredny sąsiad wszędzie się znajdzie. Mój też zagrodził część mojej działki i dopiero jak postraszyłam sądem i odszkodowaniem za bezumowne korzystanie z mojej nieruchomości powiedział, że jak zima się skończy to przestawi ogrodzenie. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy.

----------


## Wojak65

Widze ze wiekszosc z Was ma tu sporo problemow z ogrodzeniem, faktycznie najlepiej jest od razu je zrobic jesli jest to mozliwe bo pozniej takie cyrki z tego wychodza...ale kto mysli o ogrodzeniu jak tu przed nami takie wydatki budowlane  :roll eyes: 

Ja naszczescie cala dzialka ogrodzona ale teraz zaczynamy kolejne boje z sasiaami o media...nie chce straszyc ale to tez sa dobre przeboje !

----------


## MadziulaPM

*Wojak*- trzymam kciuki za powodzenie :smile:  Oby sprawnie poszło i bez nerwów.

Nam się udało najpierw załatwić media w tym obecnym domku - przyłącze przez własność sąsiadów tych łatwiejszych w dogadaniu, ale sumkę jaką sobie zaśpiewali to hohoho... cóż wyjścia nie było, płacz i płać-  ich działeczka, ich warunki. Inaczej trzeba by było jedną z najbardziej ruchliwych ulic w naszym miasteczku na nasz koszt zamykać by pod nią się przewiercać, dłuzej czekać, a tak tylko przez piwnicę ( domek jeden dwa lokale oddzielne) -minus ścisłej zabudowy w mieście.

Teraz będzie lżej- wioseczka, mniej ludności, mniej sąsiadów  :smile:  Choć tego się troszkę boję, bo ja lubię wśród ludzi być, w domu rodzinnym zawsze mieliśmy fajne relacje z sąsiadami, można było wyjżeć za płot i podczas grabienia trawy pogawędkę uciąć, a i dzieci małe w pobliżu były w naszym wieku, więc i zabawy się ciągle fajne wymyślało.

----------


## Lapeno

> Duży domek się wam planuje Ciekawa jestem projektu


Coś takiego. To wizja architekta, nie będziemy chcieli tych pseudo relingów.

----------


## _PAK_

Witamy Bocianki  :smile: 

Wczoraj poczytałam wasze wcześniejsze komentarze  :smile: 

U nas walka o wymarzony domek dopiero na starcie...

W lutym kupiliśmy działkę, w sumie po nie długich oszukiwaniach szczęśliwym mam nadzieję trafem znaleźliśmy to co chcieliśmy tj chodziło nam o okolicę, działka z znajduje się 15 km od Tarnowa, na pograniczu miejsc zamieszkania naszych rodzin  :smile:  Czekamy na wpis do Ksiąg Wieczystych...

Póki co orientowaliśmy się w sprawie projektu u jednego projektanta, który odradził nam kupowanie projektu z katalogu, gdyż musimy go później zaadaptować pod swoje warunki, a działkę mamy z lekkim spadem i malutkim "wybrzuszeniem". Oni (małżeństwo) mądrze gadali i pokazywali nam trochę swoich projektów i pewnie zostaniemy z nimi. Będziemy chcieli coś w stylu projektu Dom w jabłonkach z Archonu (http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...2f1b0eb,2706,p). Koszty...hmm ogólnie stwierdzili, że oni robią projekty po cenach katalogowych, więc mam nadzieję, że nam nie krzykną nie wiadomo ile. Dużym plusem jest też u nich to, że kobieta załatwia pozwolenie na budowę, co w naszym czyt. moim przypadku jest bardzo pomocne, bo tak jak niektóre z Was ja też "słomiana wdowa", czyli mąż w delegacji co tydzień od pon do pt  :bash: 


Złożyłam wniosek o wypis i wyrys z MPZP i czekam...jeszcze tydzień...
Zgłosiłam tez u geodety zamówienie na mapę do celów projektowych...brat pracuje w firmie geodezyjnej, więc mam nadzieję, że chociaż tu będzie troszkę po kosztach  :big tongue: 


Jakieś zamieszanie wyszło z gazem tj braciak twierdzi, żeby narazie sobie odpuścić bo przyłącze trzeb aby robić ze 180m, a to będzie nowe osiedle i sąsiedzi będą coraz bliżej podciągać, nie orientuję się jak to rozgryźć i gdzie pytać, analizować...zobaczymy...


U nas wszystko rozciągnie się w długim czasie, bo nie chcemy obarczać się kredytem i budować etapami, a co nam z tego wyjdzie to zobaczymy...może za 10 lat zamieszkamy w naszym małym, własnym domku  :roll eyes: 

Pozdrawiamy i dołączamy do Was PAKi tj. Paweł, Anka i Kornelka  :smile:

----------


## MadziulaPM

*Lapeno*- Ciekawie się domek zapowiada :smile:  Zupełnie nie wygląda na 200metrowca :smile:  
Witaj *_PAK_* Z tym gazem to podpytam kolegę ( instalatora)  on coś mi wspominał- tylko nie wiem, czy dobrze zrozumiałam- że jakieś tam przepisy się zmieniły i  jeśli ktoś chce podłączyć sobie gaz, to gazownia sama podciąga gaz pod domek i płaci się teraz niewiele za samo podłączenie??  Chcemy w tym domku podłączyć, lecz musimy czekać na zakończenie spraw znoszących współwłasność.
Możliwe,że tutaj u nas inna sytuacja, bo miasto i niedaleko trzeba by ciągnąć linię. 

Gaz ziemny świetna sprawa :smile:  Szkoda, że u nas w nowym domku nie będzie.

Dom w jabłonkach fajny- opcja drzwi z wiatrołapu do spiżarki fajna- od razu zakupy można wnieść :wink:  tylko ta strata metra prawie w spiżarce:/
Wnętrza bardzo mi się osobiście podobają- marzyłam o schodach z salonu :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## _PAK_

> Witaj *_PAK_* Z tym gazem to podpytam kolegę ( instalatora)  on coś mi wspominał- tylko nie wiem, czy dobrze zrozumiałam- że jakieś tam przepisy się zmieniły i  jeśli ktoś chce podłączyć sobie gaz, to gazownia sama podciąga gaz pod domek i płaci się teraz niewiele za samo podłączenie??  
> 
> Dom w jabłonkach fajny- opcja drzwi z wiatrołapu do spiżarki fajna- od razu zakupy można wnieść tylko ta strata metra prawie w spiżarce:/
> Wnętrza bardzo mi się osobiście podobają- marzyłam o schodach z salonu


Byłabym Ci wdzięczna za informacje, w przyszłym tyg mam 3 dni wolne więc uderzę do projektanta i do gazownictwa, może uda mi się czegoś dowiedzieć.
Domek ten nam przypadł do gustu, właśnie za sprawą pomieszczeń, potrzebuję 3 sypialnie i mały gościnny, nasz domek będzie projektowany na wzór tego, więc wiele się pewnie jeszcze zmieni np łazienki góra i dół w jednym pionie. Nie wiemy jeszcze jak wyjdzie z umieszczeniem domu na działce, możliwe że będzie potrzebne częściowe podpiwniczenie. A spiżarka mi odpowiada bardzo, więc nie żal mi tej straty :d

----------


## Dziekanows

> Jakieś zamieszanie wyszło z gazem tj braciak twierdzi, żeby narazie sobie odpuścić bo przyłącze trzeb aby robić ze 180m, a to będzie nowe osiedle i sąsiedzi będą coraz bliżej podciągać, nie orientuję się jak to rozgryźć i gdzie pytać, analizować...zobaczymy...
> 
> U nas wszystko rozciągnie się w długim czasie, bo nie chcemy obarczać się kredytem i budować etapami, a co nam z tego wyjdzie to zobaczymy...może za 10 lat zamieszkamy w naszym małym, własnym domku


Jeśli nie planujecie wprowadzać się w najbliższym okresie 2-3 lat może warto wstrzymać się z gazem aż inni nowi mieszkańcy wyrażą chęć podłączenia się. Jeśli w tej chwili zadeklarujesz się razem z nimi to po wybudowaniu gazociągu będziesz musiała z niego korzystać (w umowie określasz przewidywane zużycie gazu), w przeciwnym wypadku płaci się kary.

----------


## wierka

Witam wiosennie.  :smile:  
Cudnie za oknem, a ja zamiast wyskoczyć do ogródka, poprzycinać drzewka, to smarkata siedzę w łóżku. 




> *lart_2* sporo już macie zrobione, zazdroszczę! My jeszcze przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty, ale liczę na to, że raz dwa Cię dogonimy


Będziemy robić wyścigi  :wink: 





> Geodeta ma prawo wejść na Twoją działkę, oraz  na działkę sąsiada- skoro działka leży za płotem, geodeta wbija paliki na Twojej działce, a raczej na granicy


tylko jak tam wejść, jak ogrodzone i zamknięte na amen!?




> Wiem,że betoniaki to nie jest szczyt marzeń, lecz przy upierdliwym sąsiedzie to cudowne rozwiązanie


planuje posadzić tam tuje - odmiana BRABANT  - bardzo szybko rośnie i dobrze znosi przycinanie. Marzy mi się taki żywopłot z drzew.
Tylko własnie w tej chwili zdałam sobie sprawę, że nie mogę ich posadzić dopóki płot nie zostanie usunięty. :/
a ja już ceny negocjowałam ze sprzedawcami. ehhh




> Mąż mi tu tłumaczy, że sprawę tą możesz spokojnie rozciągnąć na czas budowy ( opowiada o przypadku jednego z inwestorów u którego wykonywał dach) 
> Geodeta wytyczy Ci miejsce do budowy domku wg. właściwych granic, wiec dom Możesz budować tak jak powinna przebiegać faktyczna granica i załatwiać sprawy dotyczące przesunięcie ogrodzenia.


tak, wiem o tym. i tylko to mnie trzyma przy życiu  :wink: 





> Kochani, przeczytałam komentarze i wybrałam się do architekta znalezionego na białej liście. Zaproponował cenę za sam projekt 10 500 zł. Może powinnam się targować, a tego nie umiem. Więc znowu spróbuję skorzystać jak ktoś radził z Oferteo. Na razie nie podjęłam ostatecznej decyzji. Muszę męża zagonić do narysowania planu domu jaki by nam pasował. Moje wymagania nie są księżycowe. Chciałabym mieć mały domek (tylko dla nas dwojga) ale ze względu na działkę - jest wąska, długa - musi być z pięterkiem. 
> Ale widzę, że mój problem z sąsiadami nie jest odosobniony.  Niestety wredny sąsiad wszędzie się znajdzie. Mój też zagrodził część mojej działki i dopiero jak postraszyłam sądem i odszkodowaniem za bezumowne korzystanie z mojej nieruchomości powiedział, że jak zima się skończy to przestawi ogrodzenie. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy.


trzymam kciuki za słowność sąsiada.
a cena projektu... za taką cenę to opłaca Ci się nawet dojeżdżać i do mojego architekta.  :smile:  
szukaj szukaj tańszego projektanta, a w między czasie oglądaj inne plany i rysuj, rysuj. tak byś dała architektowi TWÓJ dom. A on niech to przełoży na język techniczny i budowlany.  




> teraz zaczynamy kolejne boje z sasiaami o media...nie chce straszyc ale to tez sa dobre przeboje !


hmmm, zajrzyj do mojego dziennika (jest w stopce) tam jest kilka zdań napisanych o moich bojach o media z innym sąsiadem.
Na moje szczęście sąsiad szybko pokazał na co go stać, a ja miałam możliwość uniknięcia takiego sąsiedztwa. i mam spokój. 




> Teraz będzie lżej- wioseczka, mniej ludności, mniej sąsiadów  Choć tego się troszkę boję, bo ja lubię wśród ludzi być, w domu rodzinnym zawsze mieliśmy fajne relacje z sąsiadami, można było wyjżeć za płot i podczas grabienia trawy pogawędkę uciąć, a i dzieci małe w pobliżu były w naszym wieku, więc i zabawy się ciągle fajne wymyślało.


tak, życie w mieście ma swoje uroki.... 
ale mnie własnie strasznie drażni to że ledwo wyjdę na podwórko, a za płotem sąsiad krzyczy "cześć sąsiadka".

no i te samochody.
gdy wprowadzałam się tu gdzie mieszkam, na peryferiach miasta, po ulicach biegały zające, 300 metrów od domu rzeka... super
dziś, po 15 latach, wieś za miastem rozrosła się do dużego osiedla domów, po ulicy samochody jeżdżą z częstotliwością około co 30-40 sekund.
w weekendy, zwłaszcza rano - ruch jak na Marszałkowskiej. 300 metrów za moim domem są ogródki działkowe. 
marzę o ciszy, o spokoju...





> Coś takiego. To wizja architekta, nie będziemy chcieli tych pseudo relingów.


Domek wygląda super.  :smile:  
masz rację, te relingi, zwłaszcza nad głównym wejściem, nie wyglądają interesująco.
w jakim stylu masz zamiar zrobić barierki??




> Będziemy chcieli coś w stylu projektu Dom w jabłonkach z Archonu (http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...2f1b0eb,2706,p).


Witamy, witamy  :big grin: 

fajny projekt, jeśli mogę doradzić, jak będziecie tworzyć, zwróć uwagę aby znalazło się miejsce na pomieszczenie gospodarcze łatwo dostępne z mieszkania -byś mogła schować tam mopa, wiaderka i tym podobne gospodarcze rzeczy.






> Wnętrza bardzo mi się osobiście podobają- marzyłam o schodach z salonu


he he schody w salonie to bardzo niepraktyczna sprawa.  :big grin:  
ale ja też takie będę miała w domu, bo to jest piękne  :smile:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Oj piękne schodki w centrum, piękne, jeszcze jeśli dodatkowo dopieszczone to jak w bajce :big grin: 
Musiałam iść na kompromis- schodki będą wysunięte lekko, będzie je wydać z salonu, jadalni, lecz ostatecznie schody powędrowały pod ścianę- lepiej z naturalnym doświetleniem, łatwiej będzie też "odciąć górę"- nie będzie tak tego widać.  Zmniejszenie wielkości ciągów komunikacyjnych. 
Dodatkowo jak dzieci podrosną, myślę,że będzie to lepsze rozwiązanie - schodki bliżej wejścia- tak pomyślałam przyszłościowo- będą mogły stwarzać wrażenie większej intymności przy wizytach przyjaciół czy połówek naszych dzieci :smile: 
Choć z drugiej strony, będzie  to trwało kilka lat tylko zanim wyfruną z domku :smile:  A może uda się nawiązać dobre relacje z przyjaciółmi naszych dzieci?? ( marzenia ach, marzenia)  :big grin:  :big grin:  
Ps. zwłaszcza jak wiek obojga na razie można policzyć na palcach jednej ręki - łącznie :wink:

----------


## luntrusk

Jakie Wy tu problemy macie - sami sobie je stwarzacie... Nie szukajcie problemów tam gdzie ich nie ma.

wierka - sąsiad, który nie zgodził się na ciągnięcie przyłączy w jego działce bardzo dobrze zrobił. Ja bym zrobiła tak samo jak on. Od tego jest droga - nawet  mając hektarowe działki. Chciałaś zrobić sobie dobrze kosztem sąsiada ale on mądry i się nie dał  :smile:  - bardzo dobrze  :big grin: 

Co do płotu to nie wiem w czym problem?... Moi rodzice mieli kiedyś taki problem... Trzy miesiące rozmów nic nie przyniosły więc gdy sąsiad pojechał na wakacje usunęli płot, postawili nowy. Geodeta był wcześniej i wytyczył granice po rozebraniu płotu. Po co sąd? Nawet jak będzie wyrok to takie sprawy ciągną się latami... gdy nie ma ugody... Po tym co zrobili moi rodzice sąsiedzi mogli się tylko domagać zapłaty za zniszczone mienie. I się domagali - sądownie. Wyrok zapadł. Rodzice zapłacili grosze bo wcześniej zrobili zdjęcia starego płotu, który się rozwalał.... Bardzo szybko mieli nowy płot i większe pole  :big grin:  I spokój na zawsze z sąsiadem  :wink:

----------


## wierka

> Jakie Wy tu problemy macie - sami sobie je stwarzacie... Nie szukajcie problemów tam gdzie ich nie ma. 
> 
> wierka - sąsiad, który nie zgodził się na ciągnięcie przyłączy w jego działce bardzo dobrze zrobił. Ja bym zrobiła tak samo jak on. Od tego jest droga - nawet  mając hektarowe działki. Chciałaś zrobić sobie dobrze kosztem sąsiada ale on mądry i się nie dał  - bardzo dobrze 
> 
> Co do płotu to nie wiem w czym problem?... Moi rodzice mieli kiedyś taki problem... Trzy miesiące rozmów nic nie przyniosły więc gdy sąsiad pojechał na wakacje usunęli płot, postawili nowy. Geodeta był wcześniej i wytyczył granice po rozebraniu płotu. Po co sąd? Nawet jak będzie wyrok to takie sprawy ciągną się latami... gdy nie ma ugody... Po tym co zrobili moi rodzice sąsiedzi mogli się tylko domagać zapłaty za zniszczone mienie. I się domagali - sądownie. Wyrok zapadł. Rodzice zapłacili grosze bo wcześniej zrobili zdjęcia starego płotu, który się rozwalał.... Bardzo szybko mieli nowy płot i większe pole  I spokój na zawsze z sąsiadem


Nie ja wymyśliłam sobie pociągnięcie prądu ze skrzynki, która stoi na działce sąsiada.
Tam gdzie chciałam pierwotnie stawiać dom to jest jedyne miejsce do którego można się wpiąć. Nie ma tam innej skrzynki czy słupa. I jest to własność ZE. I to Zakład Energetyczny wystapił z prośbą o możliwość przekopania jednego metra ziemi, by dotrzeć z kablem do drogi. Nie widzę tu żadnego mojego "robienia sobie dobrze kosztem sąsiada".
W naszym terenie jest to normalna procedura. 

A co do płotu... nie mam zamiaru męczyć się z usuwaniem czyjegoś ogrodzenia. To ma zrobić właściciel. Nie będę im dawać szansy do wszczynania awantury i pretensji. Chcę to załatwić grzecznie, nawet jeśli będzie to z pomocą sądu.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Nie ja wymyśliłam sobie pociągnięcie prądu ze skrzynki, która stoi na działce sąsiada.
> Tam gdzie chciałam pierwotnie stawiać dom to jest jedyne miejsce do którego można się wpiąć. Nie ma tam innej skrzynki czy słupa. I jest to własność ZE. I to Zakład Energetyczny wystapił z prośbą o możliwość przekopania jednego metra ziemi, by dotrzeć z kablem do drogi. Nie widzę tu żadnego mojego "robienia sobie dobrze kosztem sąsiada".
> W naszym terenie jest to normalna procedura. 
> 
> A co do płotu... nie mam zamiaru męczyć się z usuwaniem czyjegoś ogrodzenia. To ma zrobić właściciel. Nie będę im dawać szansy do wszczynania awantury i pretensji. Chcę to załatwić grzecznie, nawet jeśli będzie to z pomocą sądu.


Słusznie Wierka, popieram. Czas przyzwyczajać społeczeństwo do zachowań cywilizowanych. Tylko współczuję Ci kontaktu z naszym niesprawnym systemem sądowniczym, Oby Ci to nie popsuło radochy z nowego domu.

----------


## kgbkoc

U nas dzisiaj geodeta i budowlańcy wytyczyli dom, we wtorek będzie wbita pierwsza łopata. Jak już ktoś pisał: Boże dopomóż !

----------


## _PAK_

> Jeśli nie planujecie wprowadzać się w najbliższym okresie 2-3 lat może warto wstrzymać się z gazem aż inni nowi mieszkańcy wyrażą chęć podłączenia się. Jeśli w tej chwili zadeklarujesz się razem z nimi to po wybudowaniu gazociągu będziesz musiała z niego korzystać (w umowie określasz przewidywane zużycie gazu), w przeciwnym wypadku płaci się kary.


 No to u nas odpada, bo wcześniej jak za 5,6 a może 7 lat się nie wprowadzimy. Zatem podpinamy gaz przed zamiarem wprowadzenia się. Zatem jak to wygląda z zaprojektowaniem przyłącza do gazu? A jak sprawa wygląd z prądem i wodą? Zielona jestem  :ohmy:

----------


## _PAK_

*wierka* Zdrówka!  Dzięki za rady, każda jest cenna  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> U nas dzisiaj geodeta i budowlańcy wytyczyli dom, we wtorek będzie wbita pierwsza łopata. Jak już ktoś pisał: Boże dopomóż !


Trzymamy kciuki  :smile:  Powodzenia  :wave:

----------


## domi2014

DO m*kasia
Nam adaptować będzie ta pracownia  http://swiat-projektow.pl/ Bardzo miła Pani, znosi nasze telefony i e-maile o każdą pierdołę :Confused:  cena za adaptacje to z tego co pamiętam 2200 zł, załatwionego też mamy dzięki nim geodete i geologa... ale my na razie czekamy na projekt.

----------


## Lapeno

> Domek wygląda super.  
> masz rację, te relingi, zwłaszcza nad głównym wejściem, nie wyglądają interesująco.
> w jakim stylu masz zamiar zrobić barierki??


NIe wiem jeszcze co zrobimy. Zostało nam jeszcze trochę czasu.
Dzisiaj wybieraliśmy dachówkę. Będzie taka:

http://dach.roben.pl/produkt/monzapl...no-angobowana/

----------


## wierka

*Lapeno* - he he fajne to, nie ma jeszcze domu, a Wy wybieracie dachówkę.  :smile: 

Ja też już 'wybrałam' dachówkę, o taką 


wybierałam już rynny, drewno na elewację, płytki, podłogi i nawet farby do malowania wnętrz.  :smile:   :smile: 


*kgbkoc*  gratuluję i czekamy na pierwsze zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## MadziulaPM

Hejka!
Ja poszłam za radą *Wierki* i w Sweet Home3D właśnie przerysowałam mury i ustawiam, mebluję, wyznaczam ergonomiczne rozwiązania ( już wiem,że spiżarkę przeoraganizuję :wink: ) 
Moze się komus przyda- fajna stronka na temat ergomonii w różnych pomieszczeniach, oraz ciekawostko odnośnie np. wysokosci mebli w kuchni :smile: 
W tytule ergonomia kuchni, lecz w praktyce w całym domku, spiżarka, jadalnia etc. 
Ergomonia łazienkowa

----------


## Kejt_R

> *Lapeno* - he he fajne to, nie ma jeszcze domu, a Wy wybieracie dachówkę. 
> 
> Ja też już 'wybrałam' dachówkę, o taką 
> 
> 
> wybierałam już rynny, drewno na elewację, płytki, podłogi i nawet farby do malowania wnętrz.  
> 
> 
> *kgbkoc*  gratuluję i czekamy na pierwsze zdjęcia


Haha, ja też już wybrałam dachówkę, podobną do tej, tylko kładzioną na przemian i jeśli się uda to jaśniejszy odcień  :big grin: 
Strasznie nie lubię tych tradycyjnych z farfoclem z jednej strony, wolałabym już marsylkę.
Oprócz tego mam pomysł na podłogi, resztę zostawiam na później.

----------


## AggaM

*Idka-* my właśnie robiliśmy podobnie jak pisze Kejt_R- porównywaliśmy poniesione przez ludzi koszty za dom podobny do naszego. Udało nam się znaleźć dziewczynę, która wybudowała dom na bazie naszego projektu- tzn wersję wcześniejszą, ale zbliżoną do naszej, zaprosiła nas do siebie, zobaczyliśmy budowę. Jej SSZ kosztował 145 tyś, ale buduje w kieleckim, jednak cenowo taniej niż w Krakowie, więc musimy założyć większą kwotę,z  tym że odchodzi nam kominek, dach mamy dużo prostszy, więc może w 150 tyś SSZ się zmieścimy. Nasz domek jest mały- niecałe 102 m2 użytkowej, 164 z pom gosp i garażem. Powodzenia.

*Wierka*- u nas też duży ruch przy ulicy- mieszkam akurat 7 m od niej... masakra i jest tak jak piszesz 15 lat temu a teraz to przeskok... dlatego działka na której się budujemy jest bardzooo daleko od gł drogi, będzie ciszej... ufff

Dużo piszecie, ja nie siedzę regularnie na forum, ale w wolnej chwili śledzę :smile:  

Piękne dachówki, my jeszcze się nie zdecydowaliśmy... 

Dla tych co rozpoczynają wykopy- udanej pogody życzę i szybkich prac, bez niespodzianek pod powierzchnią :smile:  i relacji zdjęciowych jestem głodna!

----------


## monika&bartek

Jak tak czytam wasze przeboje to się cieszę, że nie mam sąsiadów obok. Z tej strony której budujemy będziemy pierwszym domem. Co do mediów, słup mamy w granicy działki więc z podłączeniem prądu nie było problemu, gorzej woda, nie ma skąd pociągnąć i robimy odwiert pod drogą. Na szczęście już czekamy na projekt przyłącza i będziemy działać. Niestety wszystko musieliśmy załatwić przed budową właśnie ze względu na to, że nie będziemy mieć sąsiadów z naszej strony drogi 

*m*kasia* nam tyle nasz architekt powiedział, że to za samą adaptację, ale to niestety zupełnie inny region niż Twój. Do tego dochodzi kupno projektu więc cenowo wcale tak tanio nie wychodzi 

*Lapeno* bardzo ciekawy projekt. Macie już pomysł co zrobić z tymi relingami?

*_PAK_* świetny projekt wybraliście! Powodzenia w budowaniu no i dużo cierpliwości

*wierka* eh ale masz sąsiada. Trzymam kciuki żeby wszystko poszło sprawnie i sąsiad dał się jednak przekonać do polubownego załatwienia sprawy. Oby obeszło się bez sądu

*kgbkoc* powodzenia i pogody  :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

> Hejka!
> Ja poszłam za radą *Wierki* i w Sweet Home3D właśnie przerysowałam mury i ustawiam, mebluję, wyznaczam ergonomiczne rozwiązania ( już wiem,że spiżarkę przeoraganizuję) 
> Moze się komus przyda- fajna stronka na temat ergomonii w różnych pomieszczeniach, oraz ciekawostko odnośnie np. wysokosci mebli w kuchni
> W tytule ergonomia kuchni, lecz w praktyce w całym domku, spiżarka, jadalnia etc. 
> Ergomonia łazienkowa


Bardzo interesujące artykuły o ergonomii. Niestety po lekturze okazało się, że dla lepszej ergonomii projektowanej kuchni powinnam zostać mańkutem  :big grin:   :smile: ))))
Dzięki!

----------


## Sztuczki Jedi

> *Lapeno* - he he fajne to, nie ma jeszcze domu, a Wy wybieracie dachówkę. 
> 
> Ja też już 'wybrałam' dachówkę, o taką 
> 
> 
> wybierałam już rynny, drewno na elewację, płytki, podłogi i nawet farby do malowania wnętrz.  
> 
> 
> 
> *kgbkoc*  gratuluję i czekamy na pierwsze zdjęcia




Dachówka fajna, ale w tym domku jeszcze fajniejsze jest wyjście na ogród.  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Wojak65

Lapeno tez będę miał identyczna dachówkę tylko czarna  :smile: 
Dzisiaj nawet rozmawiałem o niej z moja ekipa i mam tylko nadzieje ze nie będzie ona widoczna ze stratosfery jak mocno słonce przyświeci  :big lol: 

Tez chciałem taką grafitową płaską z BRAAS'a ale wycena mnie zabiła...

----------


## Kejt_R

> Lapeno tez będę miał identyczna dachówkę tylko czarna 
> Dzisiaj nawet rozmawiałem o niej z moja ekipa i mam tylko nadzieje ze nie będzie ona widoczna ze stratosfery jak mocno słonce przyświeci 
> 
> Tez chciałem taką grafitową płaską z BRAAS'a ale wycena mnie zabiła...


Długo poszukiwałam dachówki płaskiej, której cena nie spowoduje u mnie zeza rozbieżnego. Znalazłam, francuską Imerys HP10. Wydajność 10 sztuk / m2, dlatego cenowo wychodzi lepiej od innych tego typu. Czytałam dobre opinie na jej temat,  nawet tu gdzieś na forum. A najlepszą cenę dotychczas wyśledziłam na Allegro. 
Konkretniej cenowo będę się orientować bliżej czasu zakupu, ale wstępnie nie wygląda to tragicznie w porównaniu z innymi dachówkami.

----------


## Kejt_R

Fakt, wyjście genialne !  :big grin:

----------


## _PAK_

Witam  :smile: 


A my przeglądaliśmy dzisiaj ponownie projekty i zamiast Domu w jabłonkach do gustu przypadł nam Noelia http://www.domplan.pl/Noelia_Mirror/Noelia.html
Coś musimy wzgędnie wybrać, żeby na czymś bazować przy rozmowach z projektantami  :tongue:

----------


## idka

Tu Idka - pozdrawiamy forumowiczów! Dzięki z góry za rady... 
Zazdroszczę tym, którzy mieli czas się przygotować do budowy. My podjęliśmy decyzję pod wpływem impulsu poprzedzonego depresją... Teraz widzę, jak bardzo jesteście do przodu z wiedzą na temat budowy.  nie wiem, czy uda nam się nadążyć,  bo mam wrażenie, że truchtamy w miejscu. Dlatego też z góry dziękuję za cierpliwość w tłumaczeniu "oczywistychoczywistości".

----------


## manitou

Witam,

W piątek odebraliśmy PnB, ekipa budowlana i kierbud już wybrani, teraz  jeszcze tylko formalności kredytowe i zaczynamy  :smile: . Budujemy w okolicach Cieszyna. Projekt to C256L Gładki http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...htm?mirror=yes

----------


## Kejt_R

> Witam 
> 
> 
> A my przeglądaliśmy dzisiaj ponownie projekty i zamiast Domu w jabłonkach do gustu przypadł nam Noelia http://www.domplan.pl/Noelia_Mirror/Noelia.html
> Coś musimy wzgędnie wybrać, żeby na czymś bazować przy rozmowach z projektantami


Fajny taki na trzy strony świata, bardzo "pakowny". Ja bym zmniejszyła nieco kąt nachylenia dachu i podniosła ściankę kolankową. Można by zawalczyć jeszcze o wejście do gabinetu na parterze. Góra wykorzystana na maksa  :smile:  
Zwarta bryła prawie na planie kwadratu to świetny pomysł. Mój będzie podobnego kształtu.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Tu Idka - pozdrawiamy forumowiczów! Dzięki z góry za rady... 
> Zazdroszczę tym, którzy mieli czas się przygotować do budowy. My podjęliśmy decyzję pod wpływem impulsu poprzedzonego depresją... Teraz widzę, jak bardzo jesteście do przodu z wiedzą na temat budowy.  nie wiem, czy uda nam się nadążyć,  bo mam wrażenie, że truchtamy w miejscu. Dlatego też z góry dziękuję za cierpliwość w tłumaczeniu "oczywistychoczywistości".


Idka, spokojnie. Moje przygotowania to głównie czytanie różnych wątków na tym forum od jakichś 3 miesięcy, więc i Wy nadążycie. Zaczęłam od genialnego wątku pt "czego nie zrobilibyście ..." (http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...iliby%C5%9Bcie) i kilku innych, które wydały mi się ważne. Ale też trochę po macoszemu, jak to laik. 
Im dalej w las tym więcej drzew, ale jestem dobrej myśli.

----------


## Dziekanows

> No to u nas odpada, bo wcześniej jak za 5,6 a może 7 lat się nie wprowadzimy. Zatem podpinamy gaz przed zamiarem wprowadzenia się. Zatem jak to wygląda z zaprojektowaniem przyłącza do gazu? A jak sprawa wygląd z prądem i wodą? Zielona jestem


No to narazie gaz sobie darujcie. Zainteresujecie się na ok dwa lata przed wprowadzeniem. Z prądem gorzej bo do budowy będzie potrzebny ale płacić rachunki za przyłącze budowlane to wyjdzie mega drogo. Może macie jakiegoś sąsiada  blisko żeby od niego pociągnąć prąd na podliczniku i się rozliczać. Najlepiej zapytajcie o warunki w ZE obsługującym ten rejon. O wodociąg trzeba spytać w Urzędzie Gminy. Tam gdzie się będziecie budować jest MPZP czy trzeba występować o WZ ?

----------


## _PAK_

> Fajny taki na trzy strony świata, bardzo "pakowny". Ja bym zmniejszyła nieco kąt nachylenia dachu i podniosła ściankę kolankową. Można by zawalczyć jeszcze o wejście do gabinetu na parterze. Góra wykorzystana na maksa  
> Zwarta bryła prawie na planie kwadratu to świetny pomysł. Mój będzie podobnego kształtu.


Czytałam juz trochę o tym projekcie i 90% budujących podnosi ściankę kolankową właśnie, my szukamy czegoś na wzór...projeky robimy indywidualnie  :roll eyes: 
A domek na kształt kwadratu bo mamy wąską działkę, szeroka na 20m i długą ale ze spadem ku tyłowi.

----------


## _PAK_

> No to narazie gaz sobie darujcie. Zainteresujecie się na ok dwa lata przed wprowadzeniem. Z prądem gorzej bo do budowy będzie potrzebny ale płacić rachunki za przyłącze budowlane to wyjdzie mega drogo. Może macie jakiegoś sąsiada  blisko żeby od niego pociągnąć prąd na podliczniku i się rozliczać. Najlepiej zapytajcie o warunki w ZE obsługującym ten rejon. O wodociąg trzeba spytać w Urzędzie Gminy. Tam gdzie się będziecie budować jest MPZP czy trzeba występować o WZ ?


 Darujemy sobie gaz, darujemy....wstępnie z mężem doszliśmy do wniosku, że w tym roku nie wyrobimy się z fundamentami, pewnie 2015 to będzie rok wbicia pierwszej łopaty, a ten rok papierówka. Przyłącze prądu zatem przed budową wykonamy. Sąsiadów póki co brak..U nas jest MPZP...czekam właśnie na wypis i wyrys do projektu

----------


## domi2014

> Dachówka fajna, ale w tym domku jeszcze fajniejsze jest wyjście na ogród.


Nie chciałabym zaspana, wyjść odetchnąć świeżym powietrzem... aczkolwiek szybko bym się przebudziła z twarzą w ziemi :roll eyes:

----------


## lart_2

Witam,
   Nadszedł czas żeby się trochę pochwalić zaawansowaniem budowy i wrzucić kilka zdjęć  :smile:  Sorki ale jakoś nie wychodzi mi wrzucanie fotek to podaje linki do zdjęć  :smile: 

zalewanie fundamentów 30.01.2014
- http://zapodaj.net/945ed0575ffbb.jpg.html - 
- http://zapodaj.net/af8818faa9dc7.jpg.html

wymurowane bloczki fundamentowe - 10.02.2014
- http://zapodaj.net/e09c286cc35cb.jpg.html
- http://zapodaj.net/3632cb77da8b9.jpg.html

po zagęszczeniu zabezpieczenie przed deszczem - 12.02.2014
- http://zapodaj.net/9704fc2722ce1.jpg.html
- http://zapodaj.net/0cdedb1c13bbd.jpg.html

kanalizacja - 13.02.2014
- http://zapodaj.net/893ee90581b01.jpg.html

ocieplenie fundamentów - 15.02.2014
- http://zapodaj.net/e1718f45c0396.jpg.html

chudziak - 17.02.2014
- http://zapodaj.net/2bd986c38e4d6.jpg.html

2 dzień murowania parteru - 22.02.2014
- http://zapodaj.net/8e81bcd828468.jpg.html
- http://zapodaj.net/eed81fb54c87a.jpg.html
- http://zapodaj.net/01e7ca5848970.jpg.html

murowanie c.d - 26.02.2014
- http://zapodaj.net/ccff11a052e01.jpg.html
- http://zapodaj.net/d1670de202442.jpg.html

murowanie c.d - 01.03.2014
- http://zapodaj.net/01eb9d6a7ccf1.jpg.html
- http://zapodaj.net/f4ee324b3025d.jpg.html
- http://zapodaj.net/a808aefe9f6a3.jpg.html

i tak to na tą chwile wygląda, jak dobrze pójdzie to do końca miesiąca powinno być skończone  :smile:

----------


## m*kasia

*lart_2* Oj marzy mi się takie tempo  :roll eyes: 
 Ale cóż, będzie powolutku do przodu  :wink:

----------


## P-6

Witam wszystkich  :bye: 

My mamy już projekt - właśnie czekamy na wydanie PnB 

Projekt indywidualny - parterówka - bez piwnicy i bez użytkowego poddasza - ale poddasze będzie naszym strychem ( ponad 60 pełnych metrów na graty) - nasza stodoła  :wiggle: 

140 metrów + garaż ze składzikiem 29 metrów

Mamy już wstępnie wybraną ekipę - w grę wchodzi opcja - stan pod klucz  (wiadomo VAT mniejszy) a dodatkowo korzystamy z naprawdę fajnych zniżek ekipy u dostawców - przekonałem się już po wycenie dachu (ponad 300 metrów blacha płaska na rąbek stojący)...

Planujemy rozpoczęcie na koniec wakacji - terminy u ekipy - a i nam to pasuje w czasoprzestrzeni 

WIZUAL

----------


## Marcuss85

monika&bartek dokładnie to w boguszowicach starych  :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

Ale fajnie, że tak przybywa domu, pogoda jak na zamówienie .

----------


## monika&bartek

*lart_2* pięknie Wam ten dom rośnie, oby tak dalej  :smile:  

*P-6* ciekawy projekt, strasznie długi dom. Masz może rzut jak będzie wyglądać wszystko w środku?

*Marcuss85* my w Szczerbicach  :smile:  

pochwalę się, że na przszły wtorek jesteśmy umowienie z geodetą na wytyczenie domu i przyszła środa lub czwartek pierwsze wbicie łopaty !  :wiggle:  a potem mam nadzieję pójdzie jak u larta

----------


## idka

zgodnie z sugestią Kejt czytam wątek " Czego żałujemy...". Tak, to bardzo dobry wątek! 

Projekt się jeszcze tworzy, okazało się, że na mojej wymarzonej działce jest sucho (las wyciąga wode), więc możemy zrobić piwnicę, którą zawsze chcieliśmy mieć, bo działka mała i charakter zbieraczy (niestety mój - czyli "nie wyrzucaj tego mebelka, może sie da przemalować, przerobić, przykleić   - do wyboru). 
Im więcej czytam, tym więcej znaków zapytania... Podstawowy - z czego budować... Po tym wątku o błędach na budowie przerzucam się na materiały budowlane  :smile:  Pozdrawiam forumowiczów, zaglądam cały czas i podziwiam tempo waszych prac.

----------


## lart_2

*P-6* - jakiego producenta blachę będziecie kłaść na dach ? 
My tez będziemy mieć rąbek ale nie wiemy co wrzucić, Bud-Mat, Ruukki, Pruszyński .............. za dużo tego na rynku

----------


## JAJCO

Hej
Buduję swój pierwszy dom i na razie nie mam bladego pojęcia na co się porywam  :smile:  ale może to lepiej. Na razie chciałem się tylko przywitać więc  :welcome:  wszystkich.

----------


## _PAK_

> Hej
> Buduję swój pierwszy dom i na razie nie mam bladego pojęcia na co się porywam  ale może to lepiej. Na razie chciałem się tylko przywitać więc  wszystkich.


Witaj, to jesteś w takiej sytuacji jak ja  :wink:  Budujecie z kredytu czy z własnych funduszy?

----------


## MadziulaPM

*lart_2* ależ piękne tempo:0 kocham oglądać takie zdjęcia :smile: 
Az miło [popatrzeć jak mury pną sie do góry :big grin:

----------


## MatiP

Witam, przeczytałem wszystko i chciałem się przywitać ponieważ również w tym roku startuję z budową pierwszego domu....
Na obecną chwilę:
- działka - Kraków/Rajsko- jest
- wz - jest
- projekt "dom w mango" z achonu - jest - obecnie się adaptuje i przerabia ze względu na ukształtowanie terenu (garaż i kotłownie przenosimy poziom niżej                                                                             co oznacza dodatkową geodezję  :sad: , oraz większe przeszklenia-tu trochę odetchnę bo przeszklenia wszelkiego rodzaju i stolarkę okienną aluminiową wykonam sobie własną firmą :wiggle:  )
Nam całość załatwia architekt (papiery, geodezje, adaptacje, przyłącza itd.) nie muszę latać po urzędach.
Jak będzie to gotowe to największa batalia do przejścia z bankami .... :/ 
Później zaczyna się dopiero jazda.... 

Jak tylko coś się ruszy będę informował na bieżąco  :smile:

----------


## P-6

*LART*

RUUKI PURAL MAT w kolorze antracyt czyli RR23 w nomenklaturze RUUKI  

MONIKA&BARTEK

Projekt to wynik wielu wieczorów i nocy nad nim - ale jest w 100% taki jak chcieliśmy  :Smile:   :wink:   :wink: 

Dom długi - lekko ponad 20 metrów  - STODOŁA - he he

RZUT:






Pozdrowionka,

P6

----------


## monika&bartek

Mati P witaj i powodzenia  :smile:  

P-6 bardzo ciekawy projekt  :smile:  Sama bym się na taki dom nie zdecydowała ale najważniejsze, że dla Was jest idealny. Podoba mi się rozwiązane kuchnia/jadalna/salon  :smile:

----------


## idka

Mam pytanie(z serii tych infantylnych) do osób, które znalazły już wykonawców. Czy musieliście czekać na ostateczny, opieczętowany  projekt architekta i dawaliście go np murarzom, czy też dogadywaliście się orientacyjnie co ceny bez szczegółów?
nasz architekt potrzebuje  jeszcze miesiąca na oddanie papierów, a boimy się, że ci dobrzy wykonawcy będą mieli już zaklepane terminy. Jak to było u was?

----------


## lart_2

*P-6*  pochwal się w jakiej cenie wyrwałeś ta blachę, teraz jestem właśnie na etapie wyboru pokrycia dachu i powiem że mam bardzo duży problem ...  :smile: 

*IDKA*- u nas było tak, że do wyceny wykonawcom daliśmy rzuty parteru, piętra, przekroje i to chyba wszystko, żaden wykonawca nie chciał opisu  :smile:  na pewno macie już to gotowe tak że jak jest konkretna ekipa to im wystarczy

----------


## BorÓwki14

> Mam pytanie(z serii tych infantylnych) do osób, które znalazły już wykonawców. Czy musieliście czekać na ostateczny, opieczętowany  projekt architekta i dawaliście go np murarzom, czy też dogadywaliście się orientacyjnie co ceny bez szczegółów?
> nasz architekt potrzebuje  jeszcze miesiąca na oddanie papierów, a boimy się, że ci dobrzy wykonawcy będą mieli już zaklepane terminy. Jak to było u was?


Zadne infantylne pytanie! Wszyscy sie tu uczymy  :big lol: 
My mielismy na tyle szczescia w nieszcześciu, że przed zimą nie wyrobiliśmy się z papierami o PnB. Pozwolenie dostliśmy w grudniu wiec idąc do wykonawcy mieliśmy już wszystko.
Co Ci moge podpowiedziec, to to, że wykonaca bedzie potrzebował infomacji typu:
- powierzchnie całkowita
- jaki strop/jaka grubość stropu
- konstrukcja dachu itp., jego powierzchnia
- jakie materiały wybieracie
- i pewnie wiele, wiele innych o których nie mam pojęcia  :big tongue: 
Jeżeli masz już te dane to do dzieła !  :smile:  Jezeli nie, to po prostu warto zapytać, co potrzebują i czy wystarczy im to co masz do podania orientacyjnej wyceny.

P.S. Mąż mi tu własnie podpowiada, zebyś wydębiła od architekta to co juz ma, bo przekroje, rozwiazania konstrukcyjne itp pewnie juz zrobił.

----------


## BorÓwki14

> Nadszedł czas żeby się trochę pochwalić zaawansowaniem budowy i wrzucić kilka zdjęć


*lart_2* pieknie rośnie Twój domek! Aż mi wyobraźnia szaleje, tyle że swój sobie wyorażam własnie w takim stanie zaawansowania  :big grin:  ...już niedługo, bo w tym tygodniu robimy tymczasowy wjazd na działke (poprawny z pełnym betonowaniem zrobimy, jak już cięzki sprzet nie bedzie musiał tam wjeżdzać)!

----------


## monika&bartek

idka u nas taka sama sytuacja jak Borówki14 więc nie pomogę  :sad:  
no ale mniej więcej wiecie jak duży macie dom więc może uda Wam się uzyskać jakąś kwotę w przybliżeniu

----------


## domi2014

> idka u nas taka sama sytuacja jak Borówki14 więc nie pomogę  
> no ale mniej więcej wiecie jak duży macie dom więc może uda Wam się uzyskać jakąś kwotę w przybliżeniu


*Monika&Bartek*  Z tego co zauważyłam, to mamy baardzo podobne projekty, jeśli chodzi o metraż i rzuty, to nie wiele się różnią... i chciałam się dwiedzieć ile macie zaplanowany koszt SSO? bo jesteście trochę przed nami?

----------


## _PAK_

> Witam, przeczytałem wszystko i chciałem się przywitać ponieważ również w tym roku startuję z budową pierwszego domu....
> Na obecną chwilę:
> - działka - Kraków/Rajsko- jest


Witamy kolejnego małopolana  :roll eyes:

----------


## AggaM

I .. miałam popisać, zdążyłam przeczytać i ... młody się obudził...  :smile: 

Lar_2- super idą Wam prace!

----------


## monika&bartek

domi u nas wygląda to tak:
materiały: 58 000
dach materiały 22 000
zrobienie fundamentów 3 000
murarz (piwnice, kominy, parter i poddasze) 26 000
beton 205 zł/ kubik z vatem usługowym ale nie mam pojęcia ile nam wyjdzie, to już będziemy z majstrem dogadywać na bieżąco
robocizna za dach ? nie orientowaliśmy się dokładnie ile nam wyjdzie, poza tym nie wiemy czy damy radę w tym roku go zrobić więc póki co nie oglądaliśmy cen

oglądałam Wasze wstępne projekty i moim zdaniem z tych 3 wybraliście najładniejszy  :wink:  Rozkład pomieszczeń bardzo podobny do naszych  :big grin:  jak daleko u Was z załatwianiem spraw? Czekacie już na PnB?

----------


## P-6

LART co do dachu to wysyłam na priv wycenę  :Smile:

----------


## domi2014

> domi u nas wygląda to tak:
> materiały: 58 000
> dach materiały 22 000
> zrobienie fundamentów 3 000
> murarz (piwnice, kominy, parter i poddasze) 26 000
> beton 205 zł/ kubik z vatem usługowym ale nie mam pojęcia ile nam wyjdzie, to już będziemy z majstrem dogadywać na bieżąco
> robocizna za dach ? nie orientowaliśmy się dokładnie ile nam wyjdzie, poza tym nie wiemy czy damy radę w tym roku go zrobić więc póki co nie oglądaliśmy cen
> 
> oglądałam Wasze wstępne projekty i moim zdaniem z tych 3 wybraliście najładniejszy  Rozkład pomieszczeń bardzo podobny do naszych  jak daleko u Was z załatwianiem spraw? Czekacie już na PnB?


My dopiero dostaliśmy projekt wczoraj (5 tyg czekałam :mad:  )  w piątek dajemy do adaptacji a w międzyczasie chcemy załatwić ekipę, już mamy wstępne wyceny teraz musimy się zastanowić kogo wybrać  :smile:   ja marzę o tym żeby w tym roku mieć całe sso ale nie napalam się...

----------


## monika&bartek

domi jeśli pieniądze macie na koncie to firma budowlana bez problemu powinna wyrobić się z sso w tym roku, nawet jeśli pnb dostaniecie na za 2 miesiące. Jak u Was to cenowo wygląda skoro już macie rozeznanie?

----------


## Wojak65

Ja do konca roku mam plan sie wprowadzic a wy tu "marzycie" o SSO  :wiggle: 

Problemem jest to ze chyba zima wraca i nie mozna murowac...

----------


## monika&bartek

Wojak jak ktoś byduje z oszczędności i bez kredytu to trudno mówić o postawieniu domu i wprowadzeniu się w ciągu roku. Mało kogo stać na na to w dzisiejszych czasach.

Nic nie słyszałam o tym żeby zima wracała a wręcz przeciwnie, że temperatura ma podskoczyć do nawet 18 stopni. Mam nadzieję że się mylisz  :smile:

----------


## lucjus

My już zaczęliśmy 03.03 punktualnie-ekipa 10 murarzy, w tydzień dojdą chyba do nadporoży :roll eyes:  Ale my już zaczeliśmy w tamtym roku,więc fundamenty,piwnica juz były.
Zastanawiam się, czy nasz beton nie bardzo drogi-wprawdzie z pompką,na pewno fachowcom łatwiej i szybciej ale za 1m3 330 zł?strasznie nas to kosztuje-a jeszcze cały strop..

----------


## Blue_Pauli

No to i ja się dołączę :smile: 
Jak dobrze pójdzie, zaczynamy za dwa tygodnie. Albo nawet szybciej, bo papierologia za nami, geodeta już czeka na zielone światło. 
Dom z pracowni LK-projekt, z porothermu, z rekuperacją i .... trochę się boję, bo idziemy na żywioł, tzn budowa systemem gospodarczym, bez generalnego wykonawcy. Liczę na to, że wspólnymi siłami się uda  :smile:

----------


## domi2014

> domi jeśli pieniądze macie na koncie to firma budowlana bez problemu powinna wyrobić się z sso w tym roku, nawet jeśli pnb dostaniecie na za 2 miesiące. Jak u Was to cenowo wygląda skoro już macie rozeznanie?


My na razie, mamy wstępne wyceny które są strasznie rozbieżne, bo mamy wycenę zSSO za 35k ale mamy też za 70...bez materiałów (bo nad tym w ogóle nie myśleliśmy)  więc musimy wypośrodkować, ale że dopiero w poniedziałek dostaliśmy plany to teraz zajmiemy się tym tak na poważnie :smile:  
Aha jedna ekipa wyceniła nam całą budowę z materiałem i to ok 150-165k... ale nic nas nie interesuje przy budowie.

----------


## Wojak65

> Wojak jak ktoś byduje z oszczędności i bez kredytu to trudno mówić o postawieniu domu i wprowadzeniu się w ciągu roku. Mało kogo stać na na to w dzisiejszych czasach.
> 
> Nic nie słyszałam o tym żeby zima wracała a wręcz przeciwnie, że temperatura ma podskoczyć do nawet 18 stopni. Mam nadzieję że się mylisz



Jak patrze ne prognozy pogody to nigdzie nie widze tych 18 stopni  :wink:   no moze od 18 marca 

Co do budowy, to sam wolalbym budowac dluzej a bez kredytu ale to dopiero w dzisiejszych czasach to malo mozliwe ...(oczywiscie mowie tu o jakims rzosadnym czasie np. do 3 lat)

----------


## Lapeno

Co tu dużo pisać - zaczyna się dziać.
Rozpoczęcie zgłoszone, geodeta wytyczył dom.  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: 
Od przyszłego tygodnia wchodzi ciężki sprzęt na działkę. Nie ma odwrotu.

----------


## AggaM

*Lapeno* to nic tylko się cieszyć! I pogody życzyć Wam!

*WOjak65-* dokłądnie, też bym tak wolała, ale chcieć to nie zawsze móc. 

W końcu odebrałam warunki przyłącza gazu- rany, ile to trwało- od kilku miesięcy czekałam na zmianę warunków, bo w międzyczasie wybudowali rurociąg w naszej drodze i będę miała krótszy przyłącz, ale niestety, to że w listopadzie rury zostały położone nie oznaczało że koń roku będzie już wszystko naniesione na planach, bez czego nie chcieli mi wydać zmienionych warunków. I tak sobie poczekałam, styczeń i cały luty.. i jeszcze wczoraj dzwonię do gazowni, a Pan mówi- oo tak, kojarzę Panią, będzie to do godziny.. więc czekam, z synkiem pojechałam na zakupy, młody marudził jak nie wiem co. Po godzinie dzwonię a facet- oj jeszcze kierownika nie ma... do pół godzinki, może do godzinki.. więc wbiłam się do jego biura i czekałam, udało się 20 min i warunki gotowe...tak byłam szczęśliwa, że w auto i do projektanta owe warunki zawiozłam, nawet ich nie czytając.. oby tam już wszystko było ok...   i składamy o PnB.

----------


## ALABASTROWA

Witam kochani,udało się załatwić nowego architekta i to nie musiałam długo szukać,stwierdziłam,ze zadzwonię do mojego geodety i on może mi poradzi kogoś i załatwił. Ale mam następne zmartwienie,bo chcemy brać kredyt i masakra ,byłam u doradcy finansowego,wszystko jest ok,rata nie taka straszna,tylko masakryczne odsetki,myślałam,ze będzie ich mniej,a tu,miałabym drugi dom w stanie surowym :sad:  I nie wiem co teraz zrobimy,mąż się załamał.Kurcze cały czas pod górkę :cry:

----------


## ALABASTROWA

*Lapeno-*super,oj chciałabym już być na tym etapie

----------


## Krzysiek2K

Witajcie, ja również planuję  w tym roku rozpocząć. Działka jest, do wniosku o pnb potrzeba jeszcze warunków na kanalizację. Projekt w 99% to Dom w gaurach (N) z archonu. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia wszystkim!!

----------


## makak

Witajcie , ja również sie przywitam. Budowę rozpoczynamy lada dzień, zgłoszone już do INB, jutro geodeta wytyczy, koparka juz ziemie wstepnie wybrała pod piwnice. Plan domku to złocisty z muratora nieznacznie powiększony w technologi murowanej. Plany na ten rok SSO lub jak sie udaSSZ, bedziemy budowac sposobem gospodarczym. A jak ktoś narzeka  ze dlugo dokumentacje zbiera to  pociesze my papierkologie robilismy przeszło 2 lata dobrze ze nas na nic nie goniło bo by było wiele wiecej nerwów. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## idka

Pozdrawiam Bocianki! 
W którym banku staracie się o kredyt? Może skorzystamy z podpowiedzi... 
My poprosiliśmy o wycenę kredytu na 300 tys. w kilku bankach i daliśmy do analizy koleżance, która pracuje w jeszcze innym banku  i wyszła zdecydowana przewaga PKO BP. Bank  ma strasznie dużo papierologii, lecz  niestety jest najtańszy. Może do któregoś nie dotarliśmy? napiszcie coś...
My jesteśmy w trakcie projektu (po zmianie działki -  radosnej, aczkolwiek nieoczekiwanej okazało się, że dom trzeba zmienić). 
Cieszę się czytając wasze posty i zaaaaazdroszę!!

----------


## _PAK_

> Plany na ten rok SSO lub jak sie udaSSZ, bedziemy budowac sposobem gospodarczym. A jak ktoś narzeka  ze dlugo dokumentacje zbiera to  pociesze my papierkologie robilismy przeszło 2 lata dobrze ze nas na nic nie goniło bo by było wiele wiecej nerwów. 
> Pozdrawiam


Nawet nie strasz, my dopiero co zaczęliśmy załatwienie papierków....pod koniec lutego kupiliśmy działkę, nawet wpisu do ksiąg jeszcze nie dostałam...Złożyłam wniosek o wypis z MPZP, dzisiaj byłam pytać...i co po 2 tyg...jest "dobrze" leży koło komputera, na przyszły tydz będzie...ma facet szczeście, że nam się nie śpieszy....bo funduszy brak, a chcemy budować etapami...

----------


## MadziulaPM

u nas tez powolutku :smile: 
CZekamy nadal na mapkę do celów projektowych- maiła być 2 tygodnie temu ( tak jak wstępny projekt) lecz niestety jakaś cyfryzacja wkroczyła i na dany teren teraz tylk jeden godeta może korzystać z jakichś tam map- a obecnie las w pobliżu elektrycy "przetrzymują" jakieś poprawki na liniach energetycznych czy cuś:/ 
Geodeta za to - super facet, mierzył już nam nie raz i sąsiadom działeczki :wink:  - obiecał,że w ciągu tygodnia mapka powinna być i promocyjną cenę nam za wytyczenie domku zaproponował- 500zł przy naszym pokręconym domku :big grin:  jak dobrze liczę 14 punktów będzie :wink:

----------


## BorÓwki14

> Od przyszłego tygodnia wchodzi ciężki sprzęt na działkę. Nie ma odwrotu.


gratulacje! My też zaczynamy wykopy......JUTRO, strach się bać!  :big grin:   :big grin:  wykonawca nie traci czasu i korzysta z pogody. 


Witaj *makak*, witaj *Krzysiek2K* - POWODZENIA!!!  :big lol:

----------


## surgi22

Trzymajcie się bocianki i pamiętajcie KONTROLA NAJWYŻSZĄ FORMĄ ZAUFANIA  :bye:

----------


## kgbkoc

U nas 4.03. 3014 wbito pierwszą łopatę!!!! Jutro zalewają ławy.

----------


## pitersson

> My już zaczęliśmy 03.03 punktualnie-ekipa 10 murarzy, w tydzień dojdą chyba do nadporoży Ale my już zaczeliśmy w tamtym roku,więc fundamenty,piwnica juz były.
> Zastanawiam się, czy nasz beton nie bardzo drogi-wprawdzie z pompką,na pewno fachowcom łatwiej i szybciej ale za 1m3 330 zł?strasznie nas to kosztuje-a jeszcze cały strop..


Targuj ta cene za kubik,   1m3 B-20 z pompa to koszt ok. 220zl.  aktualnie

----------


## kgbkoc

U nas beton kosztuje 200zł.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Pozdrawiam Bocianki! 
> W którym banku staracie się o kredyt? Może skorzystamy z podpowiedzi... 
> My poprosiliśmy o wycenę kredytu na 300 tys. w kilku bankach i daliśmy do analizy koleżance, która pracuje w jeszcze innym banku  i wyszła zdecydowana przewaga PKO BP. Bank  ma strasznie dużo papierologii, lecz  niestety jest najtańszy. Może do któregoś nie dotarliśmy? napiszcie coś...
> My jesteśmy w trakcie projektu (po zmianie działki -  radosnej, aczkolwiek nieoczekiwanej okazało się, że dom trzeba zmienić). 
> Cieszę się czytając wasze posty i zaaaaazdroszę!!


Niestety kredyty są bandyckie. Możesz jeszcze sprawdzić w firmach pośredniczących, niech ktoś Wam zrobi zestawienie z kilku banków, może odrobinę taniej znajdziesz. Ja się na razie nie orientowałam w kredytach, bo SSZ budujemy za gotówę i generalnie będziemy się starali unikać tych złodziei, na razie odsuwamy od siebie jak najdalej ten temat  :smile:

----------


## gina01

My zaczęliśmy 03.03.2014 r. I już mamy pierwsze szkody w ogrodzeniu. Samochody z pompą uszkodziły słupek ogrodzenia i trzeba było zrywać siatkę;(   Myślę, że w przyszłości do większych szkód nie dojdzie!  "Brawo" ekipy wspomagające.

----------


## monika&bartek

> Targuj ta cene za kubik,   1m3 B-20 z pompa to koszt ok. 220zl.  aktualnie


Mnie podali cenę 190 zł bez vat z pompom. 
330 zł to spora przesada.

----------


## Lapeno

Gratuluję wszystkim budującym sie! Do boju!

Powoli (chociaż muszę przyspieszyć ruchy) zbieram oferty na okna oraz pompę ciepła i wentylację mechaniczną. Kurcze, ale dostaję ceny - to normalnie muszę się trzymać biurka żeby nie paść z wrażenia.

Pompa ciepła - 70 tys., wnetylacja mechaniczna - 40 tys. Oni myślą, że $$$ to na drzewach rosną, czy pod liściem łopianiu się znajduje. Masakra jakaś.

----------


## R&K

> Gratuluję wszystkim budującym sie! Do boju!
> 
> Powoli (chociaż muszę przyspieszyć ruchy) zbieram oferty na okna oraz pompę ciepła i wentylację mechaniczną. Kurcze, ale dostaję ceny - to normalnie muszę się trzymać biurka żeby nie paść z wrażenia.
> 
> Pompa ciepła - 70 tys., wnetylacja mechaniczna - 40 tys. Oni myślą, że $$$ to na drzewach rosną, czy pod liściem łopianiu się znajduje. Masakra jakaś.


a kto kaze Ci gruntowke kupować z pionowymi odwiertami ?  WM sam wykonasz za 8 tys - po to masz forum ....

ja tez (znow) będe bocianem  :wink:

----------


## kgbkoc

Przeczytane na forum: " ten kto buduje, tego się nie żałuje", więc supłaj kasę. My prawdopodobnie weźmiemy pc z firmy Tazo. Sprawdzona już wcześniej w rodzinie.

----------


## Lapeno

> a kto kaze Ci gruntowke kupować z pionowymi odwiertami ?  WM sam wykonasz za 8 tys - po to masz forum ....


Akurat pionowy odwiert to spoko - wycenili to na 15 tys., przy 8 tys. zasialniu dolnym nie jest kosmosem. Cała reszta to kosmos - 20k za podłogówkę bez foli i styropiany, 35k + VAT za pompę. Tutaj jest wyciek.




> ja tez (znow) będe bocianem


Chce Ci się?  :wiggle:

----------


## Kejt_R

> a kto kaze Ci gruntowke kupować z pionowymi odwiertami ?  WM sam wykonasz za 8 tys - po to masz forum ....
> 
> ja tez (znow) będe bocianem


Czy chcesz nas ostrzec, że bocianowanie uzależnia? Ach, te emocje  :big grin:

----------


## idka

Kejt! 
To prawda, postaramy się spłacić  kredyt wcześniej...
U Ciebie robota wre? Zgodnie z Twoją sugestią czytałam jako nocną lekturę  :smile:  dzienniki budowy. Och, kiedy u nas coś się ruszy :no:

----------


## Wojak65

*Lapeno* - wyceną za WM mnie zabiłes, ja szacowałem sie zmieścić w 15k (plan jest zrobienia tego samodzielnie) 

Podłogówka 20k ? za ile m ? Ja bede mial na ok 100m i tez az 20 000 nie zakladam  :smile:    Oj widze ze bedziemy mieli problem z dopieciem budzetu...a juz i tak wczoraj Pani w banku powiedzialem zeby dorzucila jeszcze 20 000 PLN  :smile: 

*R&K*  a ty co pierwszy dom dla wroga az tak ci juz daje popalic ?  :wink:

----------


## R&K

nie znacie powiedzenia ze 1 dom dla wroga, 2 dla przyjaciela a 3 dla siebie ?  :big tongue:

----------


## R&K

> *R&K*  a ty co pierwszy dom dla wroga az tak ci juz daje popalic ?


ale dom ? czy wróg?

dom popal w tym sezonie max 1200 zł za ogrzwanie ponad 140m2 pow uz

----------


## justysia1985

Witam,
z góry przepraszam że tutaj ale bardzo potrzebuję porady,
Jesteśmy z męzem w trakcie załatwiania miejscowego planu zagospodarowania
dla naszej działki i jednocześnie jesteśmy w trakcie wybierania projektu.
Nie oszukując się funduszy nie mamy za ogromnych dlatego chcielibyśmy zdecydować się na coś 
w miarę ekonomicznego i taniego w budowie stąd pytanie do Was.
Czy moglibyście mi doradzić który z projektów jest najtańszy w budowie ???

http://z500.pl/projekt/187/Z210,przy...-poddasze.html

http://z500.pl/projekt/724/Z273_a,po...kogroszek.html

http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-dom-...owej-5-KRK1284

Chciałabym się dowiedzieć czy taniej jest zrobić mniejszy fundament i dach i zagospodarować poddasze czy może taniej jest "pozostać
na dole i góry "nie ruszać" ???

Z góry dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi.
Serdecznie gratuluję postępów w budowach i życzę wytrwałości w spełnianiu marzeń
Pozdrawiam

----------


## nulka5

Witam wszystkie Bocianki 2014 bardzo serdecznie!  :smile: 

Już od jakiegoś czasu podczytuję pojedyncze wątki forum muratora i to jest tak ogromna skarbnica wiedzy, że nawet nie wiem, od czego zaczynać czytać  :smile: 

Zawsze z Mężem marzyliśmy o własnym domu. I przyszedł ten moment, kiedy zdecydowaliśmy się na budowę. Obawy są ogromne, ale też cel sam w sobie cudowny  - spełnienie naszych marzeń...  :smile: 

Jesteśmy na etapie kupna działki (wybraliśmy już miejsce, staramy się sprawdzić wszelkie "udogodnienia" i "nieudogodnienia"  :wink:  ). Wybraliśmy projekt Galilea Mała z pracowni Domplan. 
Marzy mi się, by w tym roku mieć przynajmniej SSO, jak nie SSZ. Ale czas pokaże  :smile:  Wszyscy ściągają mnie z chmur, bo ja to bym chciała z końcem roku się wprowadzać  :wink:  Ale już mi kilka osób przetłumaczyło, że raczej nie da rady. Więc obstawiam przyszły rok  :wink: 

Muszę zacząć szukać porządnego wykonawcy i kierownika budowy. Może nie będzie tak źle i strasznie z tą budową?  :wink: 

W każdym razie pozdrawiam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie i życzę pięknej pogody  :smile:

----------


## Lapeno

> Marzy mi się, by w tym roku mieć przynajmniej SSO, jak nie SSZ. Ale czas pokaże  Wszyscy ściągają mnie z chmur, bo ja to bym chciała z końcem roku się wprowadzać  Ale już mi kilka osób przetłumaczyło, że raczej nie da rady. Więc obstawiam przyszły rok 
> 
> Muszę zacząć szukać porządnego wykonawcy i kierownika budowy. Może nie będzie tak źle i strasznie z tą budową?


W sumie jakbyś zaczynała teraz z budową, to plan na koniec roku jest możliwy do zrealizowania (osobiście mam taką nadzieję).  Przed wami jeszcze dużo papierologii i tutaj leży pies pogrzebany - niestety takie realia w PL. Życzę powodzenia i wytrwałości.  :wave:

----------


## Kejt_R

> Kejt! 
> To prawda, postaramy się spłacić  kredyt wcześniej...
> U Ciebie robota wre? Zgodnie z Twoją sugestią czytałam jako nocną lekturę  dzienniki budowy. Och, kiedy u nas coś się ruszy


Idka, ja jeszcze mieszam w projekcie, ostatni szlif do ideału  :wink:  A potem składam wniosek o Pnb i później to już poleci. Też mnie ruszył zapał wraz z pierwszym słonkiem. A dzienniki czytaj, są pouczające.

----------


## nulka5

> W sumie jakbyś zaczynała teraz z budową, to plan na koniec roku jest możliwy do zrealizowania (osobiście mam taką nadzieję).  Przed wami jeszcze dużo papierologii i tutaj leży pies pogrzebany - niestety takie realia w PL. Życzę powodzenia i wytrwałości.


Właśnie wiem, że czeka nas dużo papierologii, ale mam nadzieję, że nie będzie tak źle  :smile:  
Dobrze, że już się nie nastawiam tak mocno na ten rok, bo emocje już troszkę opadły i dzięki temu nie będziemy działać "na wariata". Choć teraz Mężowi włączył się "wariat" z kupnem działki. 

Jakby się udało mieć SSZ w tym roku, to byłoby ekstra! Pewnie dużo zależy od tej właśnie papierologii i wyboru wykonawcy. Tym też się troszkę martwię, jakiego tu wybrać, żeby był porządny. 

A Ty na jakim etapie teraz jesteś?  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

Zaczniesz budowie kiedy tylko dasz rade, a i z czasem zobaczysz jak daleko "dojdziecie", gorzej jak ktos ma tak jak ja, ze musi sie do konca roku wprowadzic  :smile: 
Lapeno - pozdro !!!

----------


## Lapeno

> *Lapeno* - wyceną za WM mnie zabiłes, ja szacowałem sie zmieścić w 15k (plan jest zrobienia tego samodzielnie) 
> 
> Podłogówka 20k ? za ile m ? Ja bede mial na ok 100m i tez az 20 000 nie zakladam    Oj widze ze bedziemy mieli problem z dopieciem budzetu...a juz i tak wczoraj Pani w banku powiedzialem zeby dorzucila jeszcze 20 000 PLN 
> 
> *R&K*  a ty co pierwszy dom dla wroga az tak ci juz daje popalic ?


Sprawdziłem dokładnie - bo z emocji można pozajączkować kwoty.
Ostatnia oferta jest taka:
- odwierty: 15K + VAT
- instalacja ogrzewnia podłogowego - 21K + VAT (moja folia i styropian)
- instalacja kotłowni: 35K + VAT
RAZEM 71,5K + VAT (jeszcze jakieś 1K na materiały pomocnicze).

- wentylacja mechaniczna z reku - 23,6K + VAT

Ma ktoś wolną stówkę?  :no:  :sick:

----------


## nulka5

> Zaczniesz budowie kiedy tylko dasz rade, a i z czasem zobaczysz jak daleko "dojdziecie", gorzej jak ktos ma tak jak ja, ze musi sie do konca roku wprowadzic


Ojej, a to dlaczego musisz się do końca roku wprowadzić? I w jakim mniej więcej punkcie budowy jesteś na dzień dzisiejszy?

No tak zaczniemy, kiedy będziemy mogli, ale też wolałabym i lepiej byłoby gdybyśmy się mogli wprowadzić jak najszybciej...  :smile:

----------


## domi2014

Dziś zanosimy projekt do adaptacji.. mamy mnóstwo zmian.Jednak rezygnujemy z wentylacji mechanicznej (WSZYSCY dookoła mnie przekonują że nie warto) ale tak w głębi duszy to ja bym chciała... ale M nie, więc idę na kolejny kompromis... odbije sobie później :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

> Witam,
> z góry przepraszam że tutaj ale bardzo potrzebuję porady,
> Jesteśmy z męzem w trakcie załatwiania miejscowego planu zagospodarowania
> dla naszej działki i jednocześnie jesteśmy w trakcie wybierania projektu.
> Nie oszukując się funduszy nie mamy za ogromnych dlatego chcielibyśmy zdecydować się na coś 
> w miarę ekonomicznego i taniego w budowie stąd pytanie do Was.
> Czy moglibyście mi doradzić który z projektów jest najtańszy w budowie ???
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/187/Z210,przy...-poddasze.html
> ...


Pierwszy i trzeci chyba tańsze są , ale środkowy ładniejszy. Co do kosztowności zdania są podzielone nawet między weteranami budowlanymi. Na pewno tańszy jest dach dwuspadowy, w parterowym domu nie trzeba lać stropu, więc chyba taniej wychodzi. Natomiast co do eksploatacji, podobno dom z poddaszem, ale o mniejszej powierzchni zabudowy (bardziej zwarty) jest bardziej energooszczędny, więc  tańszy. Nie wiem czy pomogłam, też jestem laikiem  :smile:  Powodzenia w wyborze!

----------


## monika&bartek

> Pierwszy i trzeci chyba tańsze są , ale środkowy ładniejszy. Co do kosztowności zdania są podzielone nawet między weteranami budowlanymi. Na pewno tańszy jest dach dwuspadowy, w parterowym domu nie trzeba lać stropu, więc chyba taniej wychodzi. Natomiast co do eksploatacji, podobno dom z poddaszem, ale o mniejszej powierzchni zabudowy (bardziej zwarty) jest bardziej energooszczędny, więc  tańszy. Nie wiem czy pomogłam, też jestem laikiem  Powodzenia w wyborze!


w parterówce nie trzeba lać stropu, ale dach ma dużo większą powierzchnię więc więźba, dachówka i robocizna jest z kolei większa. Przynajmniej na mój kobiecy rozum  :wink: 

P.S. justysia środkowy projekt najładniejszy  :big grin:

----------


## nulka5

> (...) Na pewno tańszy jest dach dwuspadowy, w parterowym domu nie trzeba lać stropu, więc chyba taniej wychodzi. Natomiast co do eksploatacji, podobno dom z poddaszem, ale o mniejszej powierzchni zabudowy (bardziej zwarty) jest bardziej energooszczędny, więc  tańszy.






> w parterówce nie trzeba lać stropu, ale dach ma dużo większą powierzchnię więc więźba, dachówka i robocizna jest z kolei większa. Przynajmniej na mój kobiecy rozum


Zgadzam się z przedmówczyniami  :smile:  Na pewno prosty (czyt. dwuspadowy) dach o mniejszej powierzchni jest tańszy i bardziej "zwarty" dom jest tańszy w eksploatacji. 
Natomiast przy parterówce nie trzeba lać stropu, ale ogrzanie większej powierzchni w jednym poziomie będzie (prawdopodobnie) droższe  :smile:  I tu i tu plusy i minusy - jak zawsze i we wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## MadziulaPM

justysia1985  zdecydowanie dwuspadowy z użytkowym poddaszem, na jak najmniejszej powierzchni zabudowy, maksymalnie prostokątny- zwarta bryła- najtaniej wychodzi- to mówiłam ja, żona budowlańca - dekarza  :wink:

----------


## R&K

> justysia1985  zdecydowanie dwuspadowy z użytkowym poddaszem, na jak najmniejszej powierzchni zabudowy, maksymalnie prostokątny- zwarta bryła- najtaniej wychodzi- to mówiłam ja, żona budowlańca - dekarza


to nie do konca tak jest!
wykonanie domu parterowego a z poddaszem uzytkowym to kolosalne roznice 
1. stop - beton, stal, robocizna to ladnych 20-30 tys lekka reka , do tego dochodza jeszcze schody betonowe + trepy lub np drewnione samonosne - kolejne lacznie 6-8 tys
2. zwiekszenie fundamentow i dachu moze zrownowazyc oszczednosc z pkt 1
3. najtansze moim zdaniem sa male i zwarte parterowki bez stropu - dach 2 spadowy , sufit podwieszny

zabawa z kosztami zaczyna sie gdy mamy 3-4 kominy w projekcie, 2 lazienki + WC itp...
tak naprawde samo wybudowanie domu w stanie deweloperskim jest stosunkowo tanie i proste - najlatwiej poplynac na wykonczeniu ... lepsze płytki, lepsze panele, ladniejsza bateria, inna wanna itp

najczesciej popelniane bledy  to - podoba sie projekt a nie zwraca sie uwagi na koszt wykonania , koszt  jego utrzymania / eksploatacji
na etapie adaptacji wiele osob martwi sie tym gdzie jakie okno przesunac i placi za ta zmiene - a jest to zmiena nieistotna -  wystarczy podpis kierownika budowy z DB zamiast zastanowic sie czym beda ogrzewac i ile ich to bedzie kosztowac 
np zmiena istotna dla budowy domu sa jego wymiary - dopuszcza sie 5 cm roznicy - czyli nie mozna w nowo budowanym domu dac dowolnej grubosci izolaci - to trzeba wiedziec przed uzyskaniem PnB 

dla nieco odwazniejszych - budujacych w sposob przemyslany od strony nakladow do spodziewanych kosztow polecam watek 
*Kompletny system grzewczy do 15 tyś zł , rachunki do 3 tyś za CO i CWU do 150 m2*dlaczego ? poniewaz wielu inwestorow buduje "tanio" dom , nastepnie kupuje do niego rozne systemy grzewcze od 25 do nawet 70 czy 100 tys zl
i np rachunki za sezon grzewczy ma pow 2-2,5 tys zl + CWU lacznie dajac niejednokrotnie pow 3 tys zl za sezon....

drog do celu / szczescia jest wiele .... kazdy niech szuka swojej ... 

POWODZENIA  :wink:  

PS. wszytskiego NAJ dla wszystkich inwestorek ....

----------


## Blue_Pauli

> Witam,
> 
> Czy moglibyście mi doradzić który z projektów jest najtańszy w budowie ???
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/187/Z210,przy...-poddasze.html
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/724/Z273_a,po...kogroszek.html
> 
> http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-dom-...owej-5-KRK1284
> ...



Z cenami nie pomogę, ale na "urodę" to moim zdaniem ten trzeci projekt :smile:  Tak jakoś "szlachetniej" wygląda :smile: 
I w razie potrzeby z czterech mniejszych pokoików można zrobić trzy przyzwoitej wielkości,

R&K, inwestorki dziękują  za wsparcie  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

Wszystkiego dobrego dla wszystkich budujących kobiet !!!    :smile:

----------


## marek-marek

Pilnujcie i geodetów i kierownika budowy. Ja tego nie robiłem i teraz mam duży kłopot! Niestety wszystkich trzeba sprawdzać...

----------


## MadziulaPM

Wojak, K&R inwestorki dziękują :big grin:

----------


## monika&bartek

dziękujemy bardzo  :smile:

----------


## nulka5

> PS. wszytskiego NAJ dla wszystkich inwestorek ....





> Wszystkiego dobrego dla wszystkich budujących kobiet !!!


Dziękujemy bardzo!!!  :smile:

----------


## justysia1985

Ogromnie wszystkim dziękuję za liczne odpowiedzi.
Co prawa dalej jestem "w lesie" ale to już coś że mam z kim w tej kwesti "zagadać".

Przejrzałam już kilka dzienników budowy i mam jeszcze większy mętlik w głowie niż wcześniej  :wink: 
Na tę chwilę zastanawiamy się jednak nad projektem indywidualnym 
ale czy aby napewno trafimy na architekta który Nam doradzi tani i zarazem w późniejszym czasie ekonomiczny projekt domu to nie wiem
ale czas Nas goni a ja coraz bardziej tym wszystkim przerażona  :roll eyes: 

Dołączam się do podziękowań za życzenia i sama również życzę wszystkim wszystkiego dobrego  :smile:

----------


## wierka

Witam wszystkich,

Oj dużo napisaliście, aż chce się czytać.

Widzę, że poruszany był temat banków. Ktoś, już nie pamiętam kto (a nie chce mi się wracać i szukać wpisu), napisał o bankach - ZŁODZIEJE.

hmmm.... zapytam się tak, czy jest tu ktoś kto pracuje za FREE?  
Czy istnieje na tym świecie firma produkcyjna, usługowa, która swoje usługi świadczy za darmo? 
Czy jest tu ktoś, komu bank coś ukradł?? 
tu warto najpierw zastanowić się kim jest złodziej i co oznacza kradzież. 

Nie znam banku, który zabrałby pieniądze swojemu klientowi. Jeśli je pobiera to jest to zapłata za usługi, które świadczy i zawsze bank informuje klienta o tym ile coś kosztuje. Nikt nie ma obowiązku korzystać z usług banku, każda umowa z bankiem jest umową dobrowolną. 
A że klienci nie czytają umów, taryf prowizji.. to do kogo pretensje??? 

fakt, czasem jest drogo.... ale co u nas dzisiaj jest tanie? prąd drogi, chleb drogi, cegła droga... taki mamy klimat  :wink: 

I proszę nie odpowiadać na moje pytania, nie chcę wszczynać przepychanki słownej.. tylko warto czasem się zastanowić zanim kogoś/coś się osądzi.

Podpisała - ZŁODZIEJKA z kilkunastoletnim stażem. 








> Witam,
> z góry przepraszam że tutaj ale bardzo potrzebuję porady,
> Jesteśmy z męzem w trakcie załatwiania miejscowego planu zagospodarowania
> dla naszej działki i jednocześnie jesteśmy w trakcie wybierania projektu.
> Nie oszukując się funduszy nie mamy za ogromnych dlatego chcielibyśmy zdecydować się na coś 
> w miarę ekonomicznego i taniego w budowie stąd pytanie do Was.
> Czy moglibyście mi doradzić który z projektów jest najtańszy w budowie ???
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/187/Z210,przy...-poddasze.html
> ...


nie wiem, który domek droższy, który tańszy.. tylko właśnie co jest ważniejsze - droższy w budowie, czy w utrzymaniu?? 

Warto przyjrzeć się tym domkom pod kątem użytkowym.
W jakiej obecnie mieszkasz powierzchni? czego brakuje Ci w obecnym mieszkaniu? co dla Ciebie jest ważne w nowym?
I nie sugeruj się wizualizacjami. na wszystkich wizualkach pomieszczenia wyglądają na dużo większe niż są w rzeczywistości.


Pierwszy dom. 
http://z500.pl/projekt/187/Z210,przy...ne-ogolne.html

Maleńki. Bardzo. 
Powierzchnia 98 m2, biorąc pod uwagę, że dom ma pewne pomieszczenia, których mieszkanie w blokach nie ma - kotłownia, schody, dwie łazienki, to ten dom można porównywać średniej wielkości mieszkania w blokach. Na poddaszu połowa powierzchni to pomieszczenia ze stropem poniżej 190 cm. 
Ok. 1,4 m od ściany  to wszystko jest niżej niż 1,90. Z pełną wysokością zostaje Ci kolejne 1,5 -2 m szerokości pokoi. 
Wanna pod skosem - nie wyobrażam sobie korzystania z niej. Ile macie wzrostu? Tu na forum można przeczytać jak niektórzy narzekają, bo nie mają jak ustawić wanny, bo sufit za nisko, bo nie da się stanąć w wannie. Nieustawne miejsce, niekomfortowe, nie wykorzystywane. 
Bardzo mały salon. Kuchnia mikroskopijna (nawet na wizualce to widać, to co dopiero w realu). 


Drugi dom
http://z500.pl/projekt/724/Z273_a,po...kogroszek.html
Ma dach czterospadowy - więc droższy w budowie. 
Powierzchnia porównywalna, ale nie ma schodów, no i salon zdecydowanie większy, wszystkie pomieszczenia w pełnej wysokości. Pokoje o wymiarach około 3x4. już klaustrofibia nie grozi.  :smile:  Ale tu są tylko trzy sypialnie. W przypadku przeciętnej rodziny 2+2, przyjmowanie gości kończy się spaniem ich na kanapie w salonie.
Podoba mi się ten domek.

Trzeci dom.
http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-dom-...owej-5-KRK1284
Salon i kuchnia świetne. Jest spiżarnia.  :smile:  
Na rzutach jest błąd w wymiarach - jedna ściana salonu 845. a w rzeczywistości długość tej ściany to około 495 cm.
W łazience można wstawić normalną wannę, pod ścianą z oknem, może wygospodarowało się miejsce na prysznic.
Pokoi 4, ale bardzo małe - 2,5 m, 2,7, 2,9 m szerokości. Jak w blokach. Jednak jeśli nie potrzeba czterech sypialni to łatwo można zrobić z tego większe pokoje. 

Ja, wybierałabym pomiędzy drugim i trzecim domem. Trzeci będzie chyba tańszy w budowie.

----------


## justysia1985

*wierka* ogromnie dziękuję za tak obszerną odpowiedź  :smile: 
pomogłaś mi bardzo - zniechęciłaś mnie do 1 projektu 
chociaż mąż już wcześniej marudził bo jest stolarzem (jego koniki to kuchnie)
i marzy o dużej przestrzennej kuchni  :smile:  to jednak ja stawiałam na ten projekt ze względu na małą pow. fundament.
Jednak Twój opis o skosach ... brrr ...  dobrze tak kogoś mądrego poczytać  :smile: 

Zostają jednak parterowe .... no i teraz kwestia który tańszy w utrzymaniu ? ogrzaniu ?

----------


## wierka

he he 
Justysia, ja myślę, że oba będą miały podobne koszty utrzymania. Czy tanio, czy drogo go ogrzewać to będzie zależne od materiału na ściany, ocieplenia, parametrów okien. 
jak masz usytuowane kierunki świata na działce?

----------


## wierka

Co do zniechęcenia do 1.projektu. 
Lubię domy z poddaszem, lubię schody. Nie lubię parterowych. 
A jednak z tych trzech domów w tym pierwszym nie chciałabym mieszkać.

----------


## justysia1985

> jak masz usytuowane kierunki świata na działce?


 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  
bardzo mi wstyd ale nie mam pojęcia co Ci napisać  :roll eyes:

----------


## wierka

to jest baaardzo ważne.
bo jeśli okaże się, że masz wjazd na działkę od południa, to takie projekty (z salonem z tyłu domu, od "ogrodu") nie będą odpowiednie. Wtedy w salonie będziesz miała ciemno i ponuro (północ). Albo sypialnia od południa - przez cały dzień będzie słońce Ci grzać. Żadna to przyjemność iść do łóżka w tak nagrzanym pokoju. 
w przypadku tych dwóch projektów domów, zastanawiałam się jakie przewagi znaleźć, bo kuchnie są po dwóch różnych stronach. 

Zanim podejmiesz decyzję który projekt, to szybko nadrób zaległości, szkoda by było potem płakać, że tu za ciemno, ponuro, a tam za gorąco.

----------


## justysia1985

hmmm ... jeżeli chodzi o projekt to ten z 4spadowym dachem  to chcemy w odbiciu lustrzanym
zależy Nam na tym żeby część z tarasem była po prawej stronie (z lewej mamy niefajnych sąsiadów)

----------


## wierka

nie patrz na sąsiadów, tylko na słońce.. od sąsiadów w razie czego oddzielisz się dużym płotem.   :smile:  

ja też mam niefajnych sąsiadów, czeka mnie wojna z nimi.. i już myślę jakie rośliny posadzić, by szybko utworzyły żywopłot. bym nie musiała ich oglądać. 
I też salon mam po przeciwnej do sąsiadów stronie.. ale na szczęście u mnie jest to południowy zachód. więc idealnie.  :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

Wierka, bardzo mi przykro, że utożsamiasz się z tymi szacownymi instytucjami. 
Jako częściowe uzasadnienie mojego poglądu na świat finansjery wklejam filmik poglądowy dla zainteresowanych.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QBQiOcxlas#t=1503
I proszę nie odpowiadać, żeby nie wszczynać przepychanek słownych...etc. 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## domi2014

Mam takie głupie pytanie, ale mam nadzieje że mi podpowiecie.
Kilka ekip chce żeby przesłać im na e-mail projekt, ale dostaliśmy go w wersji papierowej. Jak wy to robiliście(, ja chcę fotki porobić) i co dokładnie wysłać?

Dzięki!

----------


## R&K

Skanujesz lub aparatem robisz fotke np wtel i zgrywasz na komputer

Pogladowym projektem w werrji elektronicznej dysponuje biusro w ktorym kupilas projekt
Maja tez do kazdego projektu zestawienie materialow
Mozna samemu calkiem dokladna wycene zrobic, np banki wymagaja kosztorysu z podzialem na transze/etapy robot, warto samemu to zrobic- wiele to ulatwia, czlowiek nagle wie "co i jak"

----------


## _PAK_

Witajcie  :smile: 
My dzisiaj korzystaliśmy ze słoneczka i wybraliśmy się działeczkę  :roll eyes: 

Tutaj właściciel robi oględziny  :wink:

----------


## domi2014

Tutaj właściciel robi oględziny  :wink: 
[/QUOTE]

Tzn, Zaznacza teren?  :big tongue:   :wink:

----------


## _PAK_

> Tzn, Zaznacza teren?


Hehehe...aż tak nie wczuł się w rolę  :tongue:

----------


## KIMKO

Witam, 
my również planujemy rozpoczęcie budowy w tym roku. Na razie jesteśmy na etapie załatwiania formalności i poszukiwania ekipy. Jesteśmy na początku  drogi, ale pozytywnie nastawieni... oby tak zostało. Nieduży domek, prościutki projekt. Pozdrawiam

----------


## AggaM

Witam i ja nowych forumowiczów. 

Słoneczko świeci, oby tak dalej, niech się ludziska budują. Zaglądam tutaj i serce rośnie, jak niektórym idą prace! 

U nas na razie cisza, nadal trwa papierologia... gdybym liczyła czas wszystkich załatwianych dokumentów to chyba już z 2,5 roku będzie, z tym że nie liczę załatwiania WZ - prawie 2 lata/ bo to już miałam zrobione chwilę temu, a co było a nie jest... a poważnie, nie sądziłam, że tyle tego wszystkiego jest... 

Słyszałam, że dopiero trzeci dom - jeśli już dwa zbudowałeś- jest niemal bezbłędny :smile:  ale nie chciałabym aż tak tego sprawdzać... 

Również dziękuję za życzenia Panom budującym!  :smile: 

*Domi*- kserowałam rzut parteru/poddasza, rzut fundamentów, schodów- schody żel-bet., dachu, więźby dachowej, przekrój domu i chyba tyle. Murarzom, którym to pokazywałam wystarczyło, aby określić ile wezmą za wybudowanie takiego domu. I najlepiej skan- jak nie masz, to w punkcie ksero zapytaj czy skanują.Jak Twój aparat zrobi dobre zdjęcie, to też ok, ale skan zwykle lepszy jest jeśli chodzi o dokumenty.

*Justysia*- Co do domków tańszych/droższych- podoba mi się nr 3- ale osobiście gdy wybieraliśmy nasz projekt- zapisaliśmy sobie co musi być w naszym domu, jak chcemy mieć położone sypialnie, salon- pod wzgl słońca, i podeszliśmy do tego realnie- w miarę  :wink:  - bo przecież nie mamy kasy na 100% budowy i tutaj pojawiają się pewne ograniczenia, ale do przeżycia. Architekt powie Wam czy dom nie generuje sporych strat ciepła- czy może jest ekonomiczny pod tym względem- ewentualnie jak ich uniknąć- nasz nam to powiedział. Co do materiałów jakich użyjecie do budowy domu, czytajcie, porównujcie, pytajcie znajomych którzy budują, powoli do wszystkiego dojdziecie... Samo forum tutaj to na prawdę niesamowita skarbnica wiedzy,... powodzenia!

----------


## kasiekkk

U nas rano koparka zebrała humus, a geodeci wytyczyli domek. Rano kopiemy ławy i zalewamy- zbrojenie już czeka :smile:  W końcu "coś" będzie widać  :smile:

----------


## Lapeno

> U nas rano koparka zebrała humus, a geodeci wytyczyli domek. Rano kopiemy ławy i zalewamy- zbrojenie już czeka W końcu "coś" będzie widać


 :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle: 
No to jedziemy podobnie. Dzisiaj szaleje u nas kopara, pewnie jutro szalowanie, zbrojenie i lanie. Muszę zdążyć wrzucić grosiki na szczęście przed zalaniem.  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:

----------


## sredniaq

Mam pytanie do tych, którzy już budują. Czy posiadacie kosztorys inwestorski? Chodzi o szacowane koszty. jakie są różnice w kwocie z kosztorysu w stosunku do realnych kosztów? Chcę zrobić sobie taki kosztorys, który w miarę oszacuje koszt budowy poszczególnych etapów i jak ma się to później do rzeczywistości. W szczególności interesują mnie kwoty, stawki i ceny materiałów dla woj. małopolskiego.

----------


## _PAK_

> woj. małopolskiego.


 Mamy do siebie 180km  :tongue:

----------


## monika&bartek

> U nas rano koparka zebrała humus, a geodeci wytyczyli domek. Rano kopiemy ławy i zalewamy- zbrojenie już czeka W końcu "coś" będzie widać


super! W końcu coś się dzieje  :smile:  Do nas geodeta jutro przychodzi wytyczyć domek  :wiggle:

----------


## justysia1985

Gratuluję wszystkim u których ruszyło wszystko pełną parą  :smile: 

My dziś dostaliśmy pismo iż warunki zabudowy są już do wglądu i koniec "sprawy" przed Nami  :smile:  
yupiii ... miało to trwać 5 mies. zajęło im 3  :smile:  super
a teraz musimy się zdecydować na projekt (znaleźc dobrego architekta)
i ostatecznie decydujemy się na domek parterowy, dach dwuspadowy  :smile: 
a później PnB  :smile: 
Już nie mogę się doczekać.

Powodzenia wszystkim !

----------


## sredniaq

> Mamy do siebie 180km


Rzut beretem to to nie jest  :smile:

----------


## nulka5

> Witam, 
> my również planujemy rozpoczęcie budowy w tym roku. Na razie jesteśmy na etapie załatwiania formalności i poszukiwania ekipy. Jesteśmy na początku  drogi, ale pozytywnie nastawieni... oby tak zostało. Nieduży domek, prościutki projekt. Pozdrawiam


Super! Jesteśmy na tym samym etapie, co Wy!  :smile:  I też nadal bardzo pozytywnie nastawieni i nakręceni  :smile: 
Gdzie się budujecie? I jaki projekt wybraliście?  :smile: 




> U nas rano koparka zebrała humus, a geodeci wytyczyli domek. Rano kopiemy ławy i zalewamy- zbrojenie już czeka W końcu "coś" będzie widać


Ale super!  :smile:  Aż zazdroszczę, też chciałabym już żeby prace ruszyły i "coś" było już widać  :smile: 

Wszystkim już budującym życzę tak pięknej pogody nieprzerwanie!  :smile:

----------


## BorÓwki14

> No to jedziemy podobnie. Dzisiaj szaleje u nas kopara, pewnie jutro szalowanie, zbrojenie i lanie. Muszę zdążyć wrzucić grosiki na szczęście przed zalaniem.


My tak samo. Ławy zalane. Dzisiaj poszla izolacja pozioma i zczęliśmy murowac fundamenty z bloczków. ACH to TEMPO!!  :big lol:

----------


## _PAK_

> Rzut beretem to to nie jest


No nie, ale zawsze to bliżej niż drugi koniec Polski  :roll eyes: 
Inną trasą 144km...coraz bliżej  :wink: 


Gratuluję wszystkim postępów  :smile: 
Będę regularnie podczytywać...'
U nas założenie...ten rok papiery...a działania w terenie od wiosny przyszłego roku  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

*nulka*Jaki Wy macie projekt?

----------


## nulka5

> *nulka*Jaki Wy macie projekt?


Wybraliśmy projekt Galilea Mała (ze zmianami oczywiście  :wink: ) http://www.domplan.com.pl/Galilea%20...ea%20Mala.html

A Wy?  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> Wybraliśmy projekt Galilea Mała (ze zmianami oczywiście ) http://www.domplan.com.pl/Galilea%20...ea%20Mala.html
> 
> A Wy?


Superowy  :smile:  Zostawiacie kominek jak w projekcie, czy zmiana? Mi strasznie nie pasuje koło okna, a w naszym tez tak jest...

Taki  :smile:  Oczywiście też ze zmianami  :smile:  Jeszcze nie wiem jak poważnymi, bo wizyta u architekta przed nami jeszcze...

http://www.domplan.pl/Noelia_Mirror/Noelia.html

----------


## kgbkoc

Załącznik 247426Załącznik 247427Załącznik 247428Nadszedł ten moment, że i ja mogę pochwalić się zdjęciami, a więc  :wiggle:

----------


## wierka

nulka5 i PAK - Wasze projekty są baaardzo podobne do siebie.  :smile:

----------


## nulka5

> Superowy  Zostawiacie kominek jak w projekcie, czy zmiana? Mi strasznie nie pasuje koło okna, a w naszym tez tak jest...


Świetny ten Wasz projekt!!!  :smile:  Też braliśmy pod uwagę Noelię przede wszystkim ze względu na rozmieszczenie wiatrołapu, bo właśnie w naszym projekcie chcemy wprowadzić podobne zmiany jak do Noelii  :smile:  Mąż troszkę bawił się w Paintcie  :wink:  to najwyżej jutro wrzucę nasze planowane zmiany, bo jest ich sporo. Choć w sumie jeszcze nie wiemy, czy wszystko się da się wprowadzić w naszym projekcie, bo nie są jeszcze zatwierdzone przez architekta  :wink:  Dopiero urodziły się takie pomysły u nas w głowach  :wink:  Ale mocno liczymy na to, że się uda  :smile: 

Przede wszystkim powiększamy kuchnię, tak, by miała ok 16-18 m, bo bardzo mi zależy na dużej, przestronnej kuchni  :smile:  Do tego chyba zrezygnujemy z gabinetu/pokoju gościnnego na dole, co powiększy nam salon z jadalnią, na czym też nam zależy. 
I wtedy kominek w narożniku salonu (może się uda połączyć jakoś z kominem od pieca z kotłowni?). Nie wiem czy się to wszystko uda, bo architektem nie jestem, ale tak właśnie chcielibyśmy przerobić naszą Galileę  :smile: 

A Wy jakie planujecie zmiany? 




> Załącznik 247426Załącznik 247427Załącznik 247428Nadszedł ten moment, że i ja mogę pochwalić się zdjęciami, a więc


Super!!!!!!  :smile:  Praca wre, jest powód do dumy!  :smile:  Ja już bym chciała, żeby u nas się tak ruszyło!!!  :smile:  Gratuluję  :smile: 




> nulka5 i PAK - Wasze projekty są baaardzo podobne do siebie.


Tak, masz rację *wierka*! Są bardzo podobne, z tej samej pracowni, a my oba braliśmy pod uwagę  :smile:

----------


## cormac

Witam się i gratuluję planów budowlanych jak i zaczętych budów (hmmm liczba mnoga wygląda dziwnie)
My w sumie zaczeliśmy w sezonie 2013,  ale dopiero teraz zaczyna się cała zabawa.  Późną jesienią  zrobiliśmy stan 0 , a od połowy lutego jedziemy ze ścianami.
Zakładajcie dzienniki, najlepiej w dziale Dzienniki budowy- dzień po dniu.  http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...dzień-po-dniu 
Z chęcią bedę śledzić postępy.
Pozdrawiam i powodzenia.

----------


## nulka5

> My w sumie zaczeliśmy w sezonie 2013,  ale dopiero teraz zaczyna się cała zabawa.  Późną jesienią  zrobiliśmy stan 0 , a od połowy lutego jedziemy ze ścianami.


Witamy serdecznie wśród Bocianków 2014!  :smile:  
Jesteście mocno "zaawansowani" w porównaniu do niektórych z nas, którzy dopiero startują, więc super! Będziemy mięli wśród nas i tych bardziej doświadczonych jak i same "świerzynki"  :wink:

----------


## justysia1985

To znowu ja  :smile:  :/
znowu potrzebuję Waszej pomocy ...
dziś odebraliśmy warunki zabudowy :/ i okazało się, że elewacja frontowa nie może mieć wiecej niż 14 m
w domu "przy bukowej" na 15,18 m  :sad:   :sad: 

stąd moje pytanie
który lepszy, ładniejszy, tańszy ?
Jak myślicie ? Przepraszam za ciągłe "napastowanie" Was

http://z500.pl/projekt/41/Z41,projek...ne-ogolne.html

http://z500.pl/projekt/589/Z191,funk...-poddasza.html

http://z500.pl/projekt/88/Z91,maly-d...a-kuchnia.html

http://z500.pl/projekt/213/Z241,dom-...ne-ogolne.html

Z góry dziękuję !

----------


## Kejt_R

> To znowu ja  :/
> znowu potrzebuję Waszej pomocy ...
> dziś odebraliśmy warunki zabudowy :/ i okazało się, że elewacja frontowa nie może mieć wiecej niż 14 m
> w domu "przy bukowej" na 15,18 m  
> 
> stąd moje pytanie
> który lepszy, ładniejszy, tańszy ?
> Jak myślicie ? Przepraszam za ciągłe "napastowanie" Was
> 
> ...


Mnie się podoba Z91 , oddaję głos  :big grin:

----------


## domi2014

> To znowu ja  :/
> znowu potrzebuję Waszej pomocy ...
> dziś odebraliśmy warunki zabudowy :/ i okazało się, że elewacja frontowa nie może mieć wiecej niż 14 m
> w domu "przy bukowej" na 15,18 m  
> 
> stąd moje pytanie
> który lepszy, ładniejszy, tańszy ?
> Jak myślicie ? Przepraszam za ciągłe "napastowanie" Was
> 
> ...


Mi osobiście podoba się projekt nr 3 Z91, podoba mi się w nim to że wchodząc do domu nie ma od razu pokoi i strefe dzienną masz tak jakby oddzieloną... ale to wy musicie zadecydować :bye:

----------


## nulka5

> dziś odebraliśmy warunki zabudowy :/ i okazało się, że elewacja frontowa nie może mieć wiecej niż 14 m
> w domu "przy bukowej" na 15,18 m  
> 
> stąd moje pytanie
> który lepszy, ładniejszy, tańszy ?
> Jak myślicie ? Przepraszam za ciągłe "napastowanie" Was
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/41/Z41,projek...ne-ogolne.html
> 
> ...


Ojej, no właśnie tak to jest w tymi warunkami zabudowy. My mamy MPZ, więc jest troszkę łatwiej, od razu wiemy czego szukać.
No ale na pewno nie ma tego złego...  :smile:  Będzie dobrze!  :smile:  

Mi najbardziej podoba się projekt  Z91 http://z500.pl/projekt/88/Z91,maly-d...a-kuchnia.html
ponieważ:
- jest duża kuchnia (a to dla mnie bardzo ważne)
- duży salon (również ważne)
- wyraźnie wydzielona część sypialna i część "oficjalna" w domu 
- pomieszczenia takie jak: spiżarka, wszelkie schowki - to też duży plus (co prawda tutaj tylko spiżarnia)

A szukasz projektu tylko w jednej pracowni? Czy po prostu od nich podobają Ci się najbardziej?  :smile:

----------


## justysia1985

Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedź.

Nie, nie szukam tylko z jednej pracowni  :smile: 
ale ta jakoś tak najbardziej mi leży puki co  :smile: 
 ale po dzisiejszym dniu jestem już tak podłamana, że już nie wiem czy cokolwiek mi się innego podoba  :sad:  niż nasz "stary" projekt

----------


## monika&bartek

u nas geodeta wytyczył dziś domek  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle: 
niestety koparka wbrew wcześniejszym założeniom nie wkroczy jutro tylko dopiero w piątek. W każdym razie jest postęp.

kgbkoc pięknie sie patrzy na takie zdjęcia, super!

justysia kurcze szkoda, że musieliście zmienić projekt. Nie dałoby się starego ciut zwężyć? CO do nowych projektów to zdecydowaine z91!

----------


## Kejt_R

> Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedź.
> 
> Nie, nie szukam tylko z jednej pracowni 
> ale ta jakoś tak najbardziej mi leży puki co 
>  ale po dzisiejszym dniu jestem już tak podłamana, że już nie wiem czy cokolwiek mi się innego podoba  niż nasz "stary" projekt


Justysia, nie desperuj, to bardzo sensowny projekt (z91), serio!
Coś dla zrelaksowania:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU&feature=kp

----------


## nulka5

> ale po dzisiejszym dniu jestem już tak podłamana, że już nie wiem czy cokolwiek mi się innego podoba  niż nasz "stary" projekt


Głowa do góry!  :hug: 
Jest mnóstwo projektów. Może poszukaj z innych pracowni czegoś podobnego albo zamów sobie katalogi do domu (jeśli jeszcze masz czas na czekanie i wybieranie) i na spokojnie je poprzeglądaj...
Ale tak, jak pisze *Kejt_R* - ten projekt Z91 jest bardzo fajny!  :smile:   :yes: 




> u nas geodeta wytyczył dziś domek


Eee no to rewelacja!  :big grin:  Postępy, postępy, postępy!  :smile:  
Oby taka pogoda dopisywała jak najdłużej!  :smile: 




> Coś dla zrelaksowania:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU&feature=kp


Dobra nutka na polepszenie nastroju!  :smile:   :yes: 


Ja dzisiaj muszę usiąść do tematu dokumentów potrzebnych do uzyskania pnb. Macie może taki wątek "pod ręką" lub konkretny już spis wymaganych dokumentów do pnb? Muszę się już tym wszystkim powoli zająć. Codziennie mały krok do przodu  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> nulka5 i PAK - Wasze projekty są baaardzo podobne do siebie.


Dokładnie, u nulki5 jest chyba powierzchnia użytkowa większa

----------


## _PAK_

> A Wy jakie planujecie zmiany?


Jak dla mnie może praktycznie zostac bez zmian, tylko ten kominek, no i okna do zmian to na pewno...
My planujemy projekt robić indywiualnie, szukamy tylko inspiracji i wzorca dla architekta, żeby zrozumiał o co nam chodzi  :wink: 

Czekam na wizję waszych zmian  :smile: 


A u nas też dziś byli geodeci  :smile:  ale w celu wyznaczeniu punktów do mapy do celów projektowych  :smile:

----------


## wierka

Witam wszystkich 




> To znowu ja  :/
> znowu potrzebuję Waszej pomocy ...
> dziś odebraliśmy warunki zabudowy :/ i okazało się, że elewacja frontowa nie może mieć wiecej niż 14 m
> w domu "przy bukowej" na 15,18 m  
> 
> stąd moje pytanie
> który lepszy, ładniejszy, tańszy ?
> Jak myślicie ? Przepraszam za ciągłe "napastowanie" Was
> 
> ...


justysia

http://z500.pl/projekt/41/Z41,projek...ne-ogolne.html

Pomieszczenie gospodarcze w samym środku mieszkania. Czym będziecie ogrzewać? paliwo stałe? ciężko będzie. Nie wyobrażam sobie tego bałaganu. Chyba, że kotłownię zrobicie na zewnątrz, doklejoną do domu z garażem. Ale jeśli dostawicie garaż i kotłownię do domu nie macie możliwości zrobienia wejścia do domu bezpośrednio z garażu i kotłowni. Dla jednych to plus, dla innych minus. 
zimą, by wziąć z garażu zapomniany np. telefon, albo dołożyć do pieca, trzeba biec na dwór. brrr
Łazienka bez okna. 
Salon, nie widzę tu wymiarów, ale wygląda na wąski.
Pokoje przyzwoitych wielkości. 

http://z500.pl/projekt/589/Z191,funk...-poddasza.html
maleńka kuchnia, a pisałaś, że marzy Ci się przestronna. Tu co prawda jest spiżarka, ale to nie zmienia faktu, że kuchnia mała. 
okna z wszystkich stron świata, nie dostawisz do domu garażu. 
Mały.


http://z500.pl/projekt/88/Z91,maly-d...a-kuchnia.html
świetna kuchnia, duży salon, pokoje też nie za małe.
ale tu jest znów ta kotłownia w samym środku domu. Ja rozumiem, że to jest oszczędność kosztów, bo jeden komin do kominka i pieca. ale nie wyobrażam sobie tu wnosić opału. 
W zdjęciach realizacji inwestorzy zrobili zmianę okien w salonie. drzwi tarasowe zastąpili normalnym oknem, a w ścianie z boku wstawili dodatkowo okna tarasowe. dobre rozwiązanie, bo w projektowym układzie jest tv na wprost okien tarasowych, w ciągu komunikacyjnym, przenosząc tv na ścianę po lewej stronie nie da  się przestawić kanapy, bo zasłoni dostęp do okien tarasowych. 



http://z500.pl/projekt/213/Z241,dom-...ne-ogolne.html
przede wszystkim ZA MAŁY
salon razem z kuchnią ma 30 metrów. jak nieduże metrażowo mieszkanie w blokach.
Wejście do kuchni tylko przez salon lub przez pomieszczenie gospodarcze, które jest kotłownią, bo nie ma tam innego pomieszczenia.


jeśli ta kotłownia w centrum domu Ci nie przeszkadza to ja bym wybrała Z91... ale tak naprawdę szukałabym dalej.

----------


## nulka5

> Czekam na wizję waszych zmian


Załączam obrazek z naszymi na razie wymyślonymi zmianami. Nie konsultowaliśmy tego jeszcze z architektem, więc nie wiemy, czy w ogóle da się tak zrobić, ale chcielibyśmy coś takiego mniej więcej:
- duża kuchnia i duży salon z jadalnią
- mała spiżarka przy kuchni
- wejście z tej strony co w Noelii

Uwaga obrazek jest mocno "roboczy", proszę nie zwracać uwagi na niedociągnięte ściany czy ewentualne dziury w nich, czy też za małe bądź za duże meble/wyposażenie  :wink: 



Dlatego zrezygnowaliśmy z pokoju gościnnego/gabinetu. Choć ciągle się nad tym zastanawiam, czy jest sens z tego rezygnować...
No i zastanawiamy się czy zrobić drzwi z wiatrołapu do garażu, czy je tam usunąć...? 


A jeśli chodzi o kominek w naszych projektach pierwotnych/ oryginalnych, to architekt powiedział, że fajnie właśnie będzie... A *Alkam* w wątku Galilea 2m wrzucił takie oto wizualizacje tak ustawionego kominka - może to Wam jakoś pomoże?  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

nulka5  no ładne te wizualizacje ładne  :smile:  pewnie juz by się chciało mieć domek w takim stanie.

Co do tego braku pokoju na parterze to ja osobiście jestem trochę sceptyczny ale jak wiadomo niektórzy mogą mieć inne zdanie.

U mnie wejście do garażu od strony domu bedzie zamurowane, niestety ale wiem że nie da sie całkowicie wyeliminować smrodu spalin przez takie wejście

----------


## R&K

> U mnie wejście do garażu od strony domu bedzie zamurowane, niestety ale wiem że nie da sie całkowicie wyeliminować smrodu spalin przez takie wejście


a males już tak ? 
ja mam u siebie i niczego takiego nie  ma... a autem wjeżdam do garazu tylem 

wygoda ... rozpakoywanie auta po podrozy, po zaupach .... bezcenne

----------


## wierka

> Co do tego braku pokoju na parterze to ja osobiście jestem trochę sceptyczny ale jak wiadomo niektórzy mogą mieć inne zdanie.
> 
> U mnie wejście do garażu od strony domu bedzie zamurowane, niestety ale wiem że nie da sie całkowicie wyeliminować smrodu spalin przez takie wejście


ja pokój dla gości mam na górze  :smile:  ale na dole mam swoją własną Master Bedroom  :big grin: 

tak, masz rację, gdy garaż jest bezpośrednio połączony z domem zapaszki mogą się mieszać. Dlatego najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest "śluza" pomiędzy garażem a domem. Ja mam kotłownię/pomieszczenie gospodarcze. 
albo fajnym rozwiązaniem jest zrobienie wejścia do garażu na zewnątrz, ale tuż przy wejściu do domu, np. tak jak w tym projekcie.

----------


## bena78

To i ja się przywitam.
Będziemy budować dom według projektu Tytan z pracowni Domowe klimaty. Wprowadziliśmy pewne zmiany w projekcie min. w całości go podpiwniczyliśmy, zlikwidowaliśmy " doklejony" do domu garaż ( garaż na dwa samochody będzie w piwnicy), podnieśliśmy o 1 m ścianę kolanową na strychu żeby można było z niego korzystać bez utrudnień.
W przyszłym tygodniu przychodzi geodeta wytyczyć dom. Na razie budujemy pomieszczenie gospodarcze. 
Mam nadzieję,k że w tym roku zrobimy SSZ, a może coś jeszcze. Czas i finanse pokarzą. Już nie mogę się doczekać końca, ale to jeszcze długo potrwa.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich bocianków.

----------


## wierka

> a males już tak ? 
> ja mam u siebie i niczego takiego nie  ma... a autem wjeżdam do garazu tylem 
> 
> wygoda ... rozpakoywanie auta po podrozy, po zaupach .... bezcenne


mój brat ma bezpośrednie połączenie garażu z wiatrołapem. czuć delikatnie w wiatrołapie zapach smarów. Dalej już nie czuć. 
ALE! w garażu mojego brata zamiast samochodu stoją 3-4 motory, przy których brat z jego synem spędzają tam długie godziny.
Myślę, że gdy używa się garażu w standardowy sposób i są zamontowane porządne drzwi to nie powinno to być uciążliwe. a wygoda - jest niewspółmiernie większą korzyścią.

----------


## Wojak65

Osobiście tak nie miałem (bo to dopiero mój 1szy dom  :wink:  ale u 2 znajomych przy "nie maniu" takiej śluzy o jakiej pisze wierka niestety czuć spaliny, nawet przy b.dobrych drzwiach - oczywiście mówię tu tylko o sytuacji kiedy zaraz po odpaleniu/zgaszeniu samochodu w garażu otwieramy drzwi do domu.

Oczywiście nie rozpatruję tu wyższości takich drzwi bądź nie, to już każdego wybór z osobna, ale bocianki 2014 muszą wiedzieć o każdej niedogodności/udogodnieniu każdego rozwiązania

----------


## monika&bartek

bena witaj. Życzę powodzenia  i trzymam kciuki za SSZ

wojak u nas będą podwójne drzwi między domem  a garażem. (taka mini śluza) Jak R&K wspominiał drzwi łączące te dwa pomieszczenia to świetne rozwiązanie.

----------


## lart_2

Witam, dawno mnie nie było na forum dla uaktualnienia postępów kolejne zdjęcie  :smile: 
- http://zapodaj.net/c0c3c73d2fdd4.jpg.html
- http://zapodaj.net/dbac43f533df9.jpg.html
strop zalewaliśmy tydzień temu, jutro lecimy ze ścianą kolankową, szczytową, wieniec i lejemy  :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

> bena witaj. Życzę powodzenia  i trzymam kciuki za SSZ
> 
> wojak u nas będą podwójne drzwi między domem  a garażem. (taka mini śluza) Jak R&K wspominiał drzwi łączące te dwa pomieszczenia to świetne rozwiązanie.


Mnie by chyba wkurzały podwójne drzwi na przykład przy przenoszeniu większej ilości zakupów z samochodu do spiżarki/kuchni. Tak samo niewygodne jak ciasny wiatrołap + dwie pary drzwi...

----------


## wierka

przed chwilą wróciłam z działki. ułożyliśmy płyty chodnikowe, jutro przywożą garaż. Nareszcie będzie widać, że mamy zamiar coś budować.
W drodze powrotnej wpadłam do brata. I akurat trafiłam na 'warsztat' w garażu. W całym domu śmierdziało spalinami. Bratowa chodziła wściekła na swoich mężczyzn, że jej śmierdzi, a oni mówią że pachnie!
Jak nie ma możliwości zrobienia śluzy, to już wolę drzwi na zewnątrz. :/

*Kejt* masz rację, podwójne drzwi przy dużych zakupach mogą być wkurzające... ale uwierz mi, takie zapachy wkurzać będą Cię bardziej. 

*lart* - zazdroszczę postępów na budowie. Ładna Isia.  :wink:

----------


## monika&bartek

lart pięknie to u Ciebie wygląda, zazdroszczę  :wink: 

Kejt dla mnie średnio uciążliwe bo przecież jeśli nie masz krzywego domu i dzrzwi się same nie zamykają to po prostu przechodzisz z garażu do domu przez mały wiatrołap (dokładne zdjęcia projektu mam na profilu no ale ile ludzi tyle opinii

----------


## nulka5

> nulka5  no ładne te wizualizacje ładne  pewnie juz by się chciało mieć domek w takim stanie.
> 
> Co do tego braku pokoju na parterze to ja osobiście jestem trochę sceptyczny ale jak wiadomo niektórzy mogą mieć inne zdanie.


Jasne, że już bym chciała mieć dom w takim stanie i na takim etapie, ale spokooojnie  :smile:  Ostatnio doszłąm do wniosku, że ta budowa będzie również wielką przygodą i mam nadzieję wynieść z niej jak najwięcej radości i nauki, oby pozytywnej i jak najmniej nerwowej  :smile: 

A jeśli chodzi o pokój, to właśnie się zastanawiam ciągle... Mąż od razu z niego zrezygnował na rzecz większego salonu, ale ja staram się patrzeć "w przód" i przewidzieć, czy takie pomieszczenie nam się bardzo przyda... W sumie zawsze też można z czasem postawić tam ściankę działową, nie?  :wink: 




> To i ja się przywitam.


Witamy, witamy!  :welcome: 
Oby udało Wam się postawić SSZ!  Też bardzo bym chciała dojść w tym roku do SZZ  :smile:  Czas pokaże  :smile: 




> Myślę, że gdy używa się garażu w standardowy sposób i są zamontowane porządne drzwi to nie powinno to być uciążliwe. a wygoda - jest niewspółmiernie większą korzyścią.


Najbardziej to przeraża mnie latanie do garażu, gdy na dworze śnieg, mróz czy plucha... Wtedy na pewno takie drzwi bezpośrednio z domu się doceni.  :smile: 




> Oczywiście nie rozpatruję tu wyższości takich drzwi bądź nie, to już każdego wybór z osobna, ale bocianki 2014 muszą wiedzieć o każdej niedogodności/udogodnieniu każdego rozwiązania


Dokładnie!  :smile:  Zgadzam się z Tobą i dziękuję bardzo, że o tym wspomniałeś  :smile:  Trzeba rozważyć wszystkie "za i przeciw", a już na pewno trzeba wiedzieć "co w trawie piszczy" przy jednych czy drugich rozwiązaniach  :smile: 




> Witam, dawno mnie nie było na forum dla uaktualnienia postępów kolejne zdjęcie 
> - http://zapodaj.net/c0c3c73d2fdd4.jpg.html
> - http://zapodaj.net/dbac43f533df9.jpg.html
> strop zalewaliśmy tydzień temu, jutro lecimy ze ścianą kolankową, szczytową, wieniec i lejemy


Ale super!!!!!!  :smile:  To Wy już jesteście daleko daleko do przodu!  :smile:  Kiedy zaczęliście budowę?  :smile: 




> przed chwilą wróciłam z działki. ułożyliśmy płyty chodnikowe, jutro przywożą garaż. Nareszcie będzie widać, że mamy zamiar coś budować.
> W drodze powrotnej wpadłam do brata. I akurat trafiłam na 'warsztat' w garażu. W całym domu śmierdziało spalinami. Bratowa chodziła wściekła na swoich mężczyzn, że jej śmierdzi, a oni mówią że pachnie!
> Jak nie ma możliwości zrobienia śluzy, to już wolę drzwi na zewnątrz. :/


No to na pewno może być uciążliwe, takie zapachy.

----------


## wierka

> lart pięknie to u Ciebie wygląda, zazdroszczę 
> 
> Kejt dla mnie średnio uciążliwe bo przecież jeśli nie masz krzywego domu i dzrzwi się same nie zamykają to po prostu przechodzisz z garażu do domu przez mały wiatrołap (dokładne zdjęcia projektu mam na profilu no ale ile ludzi tyle opinii


obejrzałam sobie Twój projekt, widzę, że i stół bilardowy znalazł swoje miejsce w projekcie.  :roll eyes: 


W tym pokoju nad garażem masz dwa okna w dachu i jedno w szczycie. Jakie będzie duże?
Mam tak samo.  Moje okno ma wymiary  120X120 i wychodzi na północ.  
I zastanawiam się ile tam potrzeba okien by było odpowiednio jasno. Boję się, że będzie tam ponuro.

Niespotykane rozwiązanie garażu. Nie widziałam tak nigdzie, fajnie.

----------


## Kejt_R

Zobaczcie jaki doskonały patent na budowanie  :big grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0ph0rA-A9U

----------


## wierka

no błyskawicznie.  :smile: 

Tylko ile to kasy kosztuje.... opłacić taką rzeszę ludzi.  i ile zabiera czasu przygotowanie wszystkich elementów.  :smile: 

Chwilę interesowaliśmy się budową domów z prefabrykatów. Właśnie tak to wygląda jak na filmie no może nie 3,5 godziny, a deklarowali że wybudują dom pod klucz w 6 tygodni. Ale na realizację budowy trzeba czekać 4-5 miesięcy, bo tyle trwa proces przygotowania wszystkich elementów.

----------


## lart_2

krótki filmik z mojej budowy, sami zobaczycie dlaczego tak im szybko to idzie  :smile: 
http://joemonster.org/filmy/13248

----------


## nulka5

Patent świetny, ciekawe jak długo stawialiby nasze domy?  :big grin:

----------


## Kejt_R

Organizacja, kooperacja. logistyka... Fajnie się ogląda jak mróweczki pracują, budowa rośnie prawie jak osady w grze pt. Settlers. 
Wierka, z prefabrykatów podobno i w 3 dni zbudują, łącznie z wykończeniem typu kafelki. Ja nie rozważałam takiej możliwości w ogóle, mnie się takie domy kojarzą z amerykańską architekturą kartonową albo wielką płytą betonową z czasów głębokiej komuny. Pewnie nie mam racji, bo wszystko zależy od materiałów, systemu itd, ale takie mam pierwsze skojarzenia odnośnie domków "z klocków" .

----------


## monika&bartek

> Zobaczcie jaki doskonały patent na budowanie 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0ph0rA-A9U


świetne, chciałabym w takim tempie postawić dom  :big grin:  no ale jakoś nie przekonuje mnie jakość. Znajomi mają taki dom, może to wina materiałów, ale na dole słychać że na piętrze przesuwa się krzesło :/




> obejrzałam sobie Twój projekt, widzę, że i stół bilardowy znalazł swoje miejsce w projekcie. 
> 
> 
> W tym pokoju nad garażem masz dwa okna w dachu i jedno w szczycie. Jakie będzie duże?
> Mam tak samo.  Moje okno ma wymiary  120X120 i wychodzi na północ.  
> I zastanawiam się ile tam potrzeba okien by było odpowiednio jasno. Boję się, że będzie tam ponuro.
> 
> Niespotykane rozwiązanie garażu. Nie widziałam tak nigdzie, fajnie.


okna mają 100 x 100 cm, nawet jeśli będzie ciemno to to pokój tzw barowy, świątynia męża o wystroju jak w pubie. Przewidziany bilard, dar, piłkarzyki itd więc mało światła jest wskazane. zależało nam na podwójnym garażu przy domu, a szkoda nam było nad nim robić taras skoro mamy ogród. Kolejny pokój tez niepotrzebny więc mąż ma go sobie przysposobić  :big grin:

----------


## wierka

> krótki filmik z mojej budowy, sami zobaczycie dlaczego tak im szybko to idzie 
> http://joemonster.org/filmy/13248



to idąc tą drogą, zobaczcie ten filmik.  :big grin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuR9QTBtVQE
to jest fachura  :smile:

----------


## domi2014

To i ja się pochwalę zmianami...  to przed


a to po...

----------


## wierka

> Organizacja, kooperacja. logistyka... Fajnie się ogląda jak mróweczki pracują, budowa rośnie prawie jak osady w grze pt. Settlers. 
> Wierka, z prefabrykatów podobno i w 3 dni zbudują, łącznie z wykończeniem typu kafelki. Ja nie rozważałam takiej możliwości w ogóle, mnie się takie domy kojarzą z amerykańską architekturą kartonową albo wielką płytą betonową z czasów głębokiej komuny. Pewnie nie mam racji, bo wszystko zależy od materiałów, systemu itd, ale takie mam pierwsze skojarzenia odnośnie domków "z klocków" .


Nie wiem czy zbudują w trzy dni. Ale ja też nie chciałabym mieszkać w takim domu, chyba nie uwierzyłabym w to, że ten dom się nie rozwali. 
Dla mnie szybko jest przeciwieństwem dokładności. 




> świetne, chciałabym w takim tempie postawić dom  no ale jakoś nie przekonuje mnie jakość. Znajomi mają taki dom, może to wina materiałów, ale na dole słychać że na piętrze przesuwa się krzesło :/


pewnie za słabo mają wyciszony strop. A może mają drewniany? kiedyś byłam w takim domu, to każdy szmer z góry było słychać na dole. 





> okna mają 100 x 100 cm, nawet jeśli będzie ciemno to to pokój tzw barowy, świątynia męża o wystroju jak w pubie. Przewidziany bilard, dar, piłkarzyki itd więc mało światła jest wskazane. zależało nam na podwójnym garażu przy domu, a szkoda nam było nad nim robić taras skoro mamy ogród. Kolejny pokój tez niepotrzebny więc mąż ma go sobie przysposobić


to tak jak u mnie. Pokój dodatkowy. Zdecydowaliśmy, że to będzie salon zabaw. Czyli konsole do gier, projektor, kino domowe i stół do tenisa.  :smile: 
ale to na wieczór. więc wystrój też klubowy, barowy powinien być. jednak mi zamarzyło się, by w dzień można było tam pobiegać na bieżni i trochę poćwiczyć. Stąd te rozważania o ilości światła. 
Zostawimy tak jak jest w planie, jak się okaże, że za ciemno, i mi to przeszkadzać będzie, to sobie dokupię jeszcze jedno okno dachowe. I będzie dobrze.  :smile:

----------


## wierka

> To i ja się pochwalę zmianami...  to przed
> 
> 
> a to po...


dlaczego likwidujesz drzwi wejściowe z tyłu domu do pomieszczenia za garażem?

----------


## justysia1985

Bardzo Wam dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi  :smile: 

wierka dziękuję szczególnie za szczególowe opisy  :smile: 
mam już całkowity mętlik w głowie :/
a Nasz "architekt" na urlopie, nie mam się jak go poradzić  :roll eyes: 
ech...

Gratuluję wszystkim postępów  :smile: 
pięknej pogody życzę  :smile:

----------


## domi2014

Bo nie jest nam potrzebne :smile:  a tak na poważnie, to chciałabym oddzielić trochę miejsca i zrobić tam, nawet małą spiżarkę, a i tak nie będziemy trzymać tam narzędzi ogrodowych, bo chcemy zrobić drewniany domek na sprzęty.

----------


## wierka

zapytałam, bo zastanawiałam się jaką motywację macie, większość wykorzystuje takie pomieszczenie do przechowywania sprzętów ogrodowych. 
Ale jak będziecie mieć domek to ten aspekt wyeliminowany  :smile:  

justysia - nie przejmuj się mętlikiem w głowie. Coś Cię nurtuje to pisz, rozmawiaj, poznawaj wszystkie spojrzenia..  im większy mętlik, tym więcej wiemy. Tylko nie mając wiedzy nie mamy wątpliwości.

----------


## domi2014

[QUOTE=justysia1985;6403698]Bardzo Wam dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi  :smile: 

wierka dziękuję szczególnie za szczególowe opisy  :smile: 
mam już całkowity mętlik w głowie :/
a Nasz "architekt" na urlopie, nie mam się jak go poradzić  :roll eyes: 
ech...

Ja miałam wybrany projekt przez kilka lat (mój wymarzony) jednak udało się znaleźć ludzi którzy akurat go wybudowali i czar prysł... na rysunkach wszystko wygląda ładnie... wtedy gorączkowo zaczęliśmy szukać... w nocy prawie nie spałam... spisaliśmy na kartce , co chcemy mieć w domu na pewno, a co będzie fajnym dodatkiem... i tak drogą dedukcji najpierw mieliśmy z 50 domów, potem 10..3.. i został Tytus :smile:  więc się nie łam! Jest tego tyle ż na pewno coś znajdziecie!

----------


## cormac

> To i ja się pochwalę zmianami...  to przed
> 
> 
> a to po...


Widzialam już domy, gdzie w pomieszczeniu w bliskiej odleglości są dwa wyjścia na taras. Zawyczaj wszyscy korzystają tylko z jednego  :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

Patrząc na rzut parteru domi2014 kołacze mi się myśl, że w wielu projektach występują  niewspółmiernie małe kuchnie, spiżarnie&pomieszczenia gospodarcze w stosunku do salonów i jadalni. Wydaje mi się, że troszkę większe kuchnie byłyby wygodniejsze, a solidna spiżarka niezbędna, o ile projekt nie przewiduje piwnicy. Jeśli w projekcie jest sensowna jadalnia, to salon zazwyczaj służy do posiedzenia przy kominku lub oglądania TV, a więc wielkie gabaryty salonu w moim odczuciu są przesadzone. To wszystko okaże się oczywiście podczas użytkowania. Ja sporo gotuję, dlatego nie wyobrażam sobie ciasnoty w kuchni, zwłaszcza jeśli jej kosztem miałabym obok nie do końca wykorzystany metraż w salonie.

----------


## nulka5

> Patrząc na rzut parteru domi2014 kołacze mi się myśl, że wszystkie te projekty mają niewspółmiernie małe kuchnie, spiżarnie&pomieszczenia gospodarcze w stosunku do salonów i jadalni. Wydaje mi się, że troszkę większe kuchnie byłyby wygodniejsze, a solidna spiżarka niezbędna, o ile projekt nie przewiduje piwnicy. Jeśli w projekcie jest sensowna jadalnia, to salon zazwyczaj służy do posiedzenia przy kominku lub oglądania TV, a więc wielkie gabaryty salonu w moim odczuciu są przesadzone. To wszystko okaże się oczywiście podczas użytkowania. Ja sporo gotuję, dlatego nie wyobrażam sobie ciasnoty w kuchni, zwłaszcza jeśli jej kosztem miałabym obok nie do końca wykorzystany metraż w salonie. 
> Mój parter wygląda tak:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwK...it?usp=sharing


Ja też ostatnio przeglądając wiele projektów (w sumie całe mnóstwo  :wink:  ) doszłam do wniosku, że prawie wszystkie mają kuchnię 8-10m  :Confused:  Sama może nie gotuję baaardzo dużo, choć uwielbiam gotować i na pewno będę gotować sporo, zapewne z czasem coraz więcej  :wink:  Ale zastanawiam się jak kobiety mogą odnaleźć się w kuchniach 8m? Przecież to tak maleńkie, że 2 osoby w takiej kuchni to już tłum  :wink:  
A biorąc pod uwagę to, że kuchnia najczęściej jest sercem domu, w niej się przesiaduje podczas przygotowywanie posiłków, pije kawę, plotkuje, gotuje, je... To sama doszłam do wniosku, że naszą 10m kuchnię w projekcie musimy powiększyć przynajmniej do 14-16 m... Mam nadzieję, że się uda  :smile:  Oczywiście kosztem pomniejszenia jadalni z salonem. 
Ale zgadzam się z Tobą *Kejt* całkowicie  :smile:  
U Ciebie jak duża jest kuchnia?

----------


## Kejt_R

Moja kuchnia będzie właśnie w granicach 16 m2, dokładnie jeszcze nie wiem, projekt się wykańcza. I u mnie też wszyscy się schodzą w kuchni, nie tylko na posiłki, ale też gromadzą się w pobliżu ekspresu popijając kawę. Nawet niektórzy goście pchają się zwyczajowo do kuchni. Dlatego musi w niej być miejsce do wygodnej pracy oraz przyjemny kącik do siedzenia.

----------


## justysia1985

Witam ponownie  :smile: 
Dziś w lepszym humorze bo (chyba) mamy projekt.
Podoba się i mi i męzowi, dzwoniłam już do biura bo chcemy go o metr wydłużyć i poszerzyć
no i lekko zmienić rozmieszczenie.

http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...0/project/3077

Co do wielkości kuchni to uwierzcie że moja obecna ma -5-6m2  :smile:  jest maleńka
a mieszczę w niej piekarnik, mikrofalę, płytkę, zmywarkę, pralkę i lodówkę  :smile:  
szafek w związku z tym nie mam prawie wcale  :roll eyes:  :wink: 
dlatego wizja 10 m kuchni ze spiżarką napawa mnie nie lada optymizmem  :smile:  

bena78 dziękuję  :smile:  
bo nawet nie wiedziałam o istnieniu Domowych Klimatów, a jestem z Białegostoku  :smile: 
już wstępnie się umówiliśmy na spotkanie  :smile:

----------


## nulka5

> I u mnie też wszyscy się schodzą w kuchni, nie tylko na posiłki, ale też gromadzą się w pobliżu ekspresu popijając kawę. Nawet niektórzy goście pchają się zwyczajowo do kuchni. Dlatego musi w niej być miejsce do wygodnej pracy oraz przyjemny kącik do siedzenia.


Dokładnie tak. Ludzie po prostu zawsze lgną do kuchni (tym bardziej ładnie, gustownie i praktycznie zrobionej i lubią w niej być. Dla mnie, tak jak napisałam wcześniej, kuchnia jest sercem domu i nie wyobrażam sobie jej na 8 m  :smile: 




> Dziś w lepszym humorze bo (chyba) mamy projekt.
> (...)
> Co do wielkości kuchni to uwierzcie że moja obecna ma -5-6m2  jest maleńka
> a mieszczę w niej piekarnik, mikrofalę, płytkę, zmywarkę, pralkę i lodówkę  
> szafek w związku z tym nie mam prawie wcale 
> dlatego wizja 10 m kuchni ze spiżarką napawa mnie nie lada optymizmem


To świetnie, że humorek już dopisuje dzisiaj  :smile:  Oby tak dalej  :smile: 

Co do kuchni, to ja wiem, że mogą być one mniejsze i większe (sama w mieszkaniu rodzinnym miałam ok 9 m i dlatego tak pragnę większej kuchni)  :smile: 
Więc jeśli teraz przy wyborze projektu mogę mieć wpływ na jej wielkość - bez wahania wolę zrezygnować z części salonu itd. na rzecz większej kuchni. Po prostu wiem, jak to z tymi kuchniami bywa w życiu rodzinno-imprezowo-spotkaniowym  :wink:

----------


## wierka

Witam wszystkich

U nas na działce dziś stanął kibelek.  :smile:  
Mój młodszy syn dokonał 'odbioru".  :smile: 
Czyli można budować.  :smile:   :smile: 






> Ja miałam wybrany projekt przez kilka lat (mój wymarzony) jednak udało się znaleźć ludzi którzy akurat go wybudowali i czar prysł... na rysunkach wszystko wygląda ładnie...


dokładnie. 




> Widzialam już domy, gdzie w pomieszczeniu w bliskiej odleglości są dwa wyjścia na taras. Zawyczaj wszyscy korzystają tylko z jednego


też prawda  :smile: 





> Patrząc na rzut parteru domi2014 kołacze mi się myśl, że w wielu projektach występują  niewspółmiernie małe kuchnie, spiżarnie&pomieszczenia gospodarcze w stosunku do salonów i jadalni. Wydaje mi się, że troszkę większe kuchnie byłyby wygodniejsze, a solidna spiżarka niezbędna, o ile projekt nie przewiduje piwnicy. Jeśli w projekcie jest sensowna jadalnia, to salon zazwyczaj służy do posiedzenia przy kominku lub oglądania TV, a więc wielkie gabaryty salonu w moim odczuciu są przesadzone. To wszystko okaże się oczywiście podczas użytkowania.






> Ja też ostatnio przeglądając wiele projektów (w sumie całe mnóstwo  ) doszłam do wniosku, że prawie wszystkie mają kuchnię 8-10m  Sama może nie gotuję baaardzo dużo, choć uwielbiam gotować i na pewno będę gotować sporo, zapewne z czasem coraz więcej  Ale zastanawiam się jak kobiety mogą odnaleźć się w kuchniach 8m? Przecież to tak maleńkie, że 2 osoby w takiej kuchni to już tłum  
> A biorąc pod uwagę to, że kuchnia najczęściej jest sercem domu, w niej się przesiaduje podczas przygotowywanie posiłków, pije kawę, plotkuje, gotuje, je... To sama doszłam do wniosku, że naszą 10m kuchnię w projekcie musimy powiększyć przynajmniej do 14-16 m... Mam nadzieję, że się uda  Oczywiście kosztem pomniejszenia jadalni z salonem. 
> Ale zgadzam się z Tobą *Kejt* całkowicie  
> U Ciebie jak duża jest kuchnia?






> D
> Co do kuchni, to ja wiem, że mogą być one mniejsze i większe (sama w mieszkaniu rodzinnym miałam ok 9 m i dlatego tak pragnę większej kuchni) 
> Więc jeśli teraz przy wyborze projektu mogę mieć wpływ na jej wielkość - bez wahania wolę zrezygnować z części salonu itd. na rzecz większej kuchni. Po prostu wiem, jak to z tymi kuchniami bywa w życiu rodzinno-imprezowo-spotkaniowym


Dziewczyny, zgadzam się z Wami. Przestronna kuchnia to podstawa. 
A z tą spiżarką to mam nadzieję, że nie jest potrzebna.... bo nie mam... przy projektowaniu zrezygnowałam z niej, bo uznałam, że obecnie mam dużą kuchnię i odczuwam braku spiżarki, więc pewnie w nowym domu też nie będę... ale nie wzięłam pod uwagę, że teraz mieszkam w mieście, zakupy robię często. Mieszkając na wsi, może przydałoby się robić zakupy "więcej, ale rzadziej". 





> Witam ponownie 
> Dziś w lepszym humorze bo (chyba) mamy projekt.
> Podoba się i mi i męzowi, dzwoniłam już do biura bo chcemy go o metr wydłużyć i poszerzyć
> no i lekko zmienić rozmieszczenie.
> 
> http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...0/project/3077
> 
> Co do wielkości kuchni to uwierzcie że moja obecna ma -5-6m2  jest maleńka
> a mieszczę w niej piekarnik, mikrofalę, płytkę, zmywarkę, pralkę i lodówkę  
> ...


jeśli chcesz powiększyć domek to za bardzo nie ma co pisać o tym projekcie. 
Teraz jest maleńki. Powiększcie go maksymalnie na miarę możliwości finansowych. 
I nie myśl, że jak teraz masz maleńką kuchnię, to zadowolisz się większą, ale nadal małą.
Człowiek szybko przyzwyczaja się do dobrego. A po okrzepnięciu z zachwytu nowym znów będziesz narzekać na ciasnotę.
Ja wprowadzałam się do obecnego domu z mieszkania w blokach. Mieszkanie miało 64 cm, uważałam, że jest przyzwoicie duże. Dom ma 104 m2. Przestrzeń ogromna. Tak myślałam 15 lat temu. 
Dziś duszę się tutaj, brakuje mi garderoby, dodatkowej toalety, dużego salonu, miejsca na rowery itp.

----------


## nulka5

> U nas na działce dziś stanął kibelek.  
> Mój młodszy syn dokonał 'odbioru". 
> Czyli można budować.  
> 
> Dziewczyny, zgadzam się z Wami. Przestronna kuchnia to podstawa. 
> A z tą spiżarką to mam nadzieję, że nie jest potrzebna.... bo nie mam... przy projektowaniu zrezygnowałam z niej, bo uznałam, że obecnie mam dużą kuchnię i odczuwam braku spiżarki, więc pewnie w nowym domu też nie będę... ale nie wzięłam pod uwagę, że teraz mieszkam w mieście, zakupy robię często. Mieszkając na wsi, może przydałoby się robić zakupy "więcej, ale rzadziej". 
> 
> 
> Człowiek szybko przyzwyczaja się do dobrego. A po okrzepnięciu z zachwytu nowym znów będziesz narzekać na ciasnotę.
> ...


Eee no jak jest kibelek to faktycznie już bez żadnych obaw można się budować  :wink:   :big grin: 

Jeśli chodzi  o spiżarkę, to ja właśnie patrząc praktycznie w przód wiem, że będziemy robić zakupy raz może 2 razy na miesiąc i jestem przekonana, że spiżarka będzie w naszym domu niezbędna. To też będzie plus mieć wszystko zawsze "pod ręką" w domu i robić zakupy "na zapas", żyjąc z dala od sklepów.

I zgadzam się z Tobą, człowiek bardzo szybko przyzwyczaja się do dobrego... I zaraz zacznie brakować miejsca, pomieszczenia gospodarczego, większego salonu itd itp  :wink:  Mam nadzieję, że nic takiego właśnie dla nas mocno istotnego nam nie umknęło przy wyborze projektu  :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

Wierka, mając na względzie przeprowadzkę na wieś, trzeba znaleźć jakieś miejsce na zapasy. Tak mi się wydaje, bo jednak częstotliwość biegania po większe zakupy ulegnie zmianie. Zresztą uważam, że to niewątpliwa zaleta mieszkania za miastem. 
Brak spiżarki da się jednak naprawić, wygospodarujesz sobie miejsce w innym pomieszczeniu, bądź zbudujesz jakiś składzik gospodarczy, jeśli Ci będzie doskwierał jej brak. Na pewno będzie się trzeba nauczyć robić zakupy na zapas, tablicę jakąś zawiesić i zapisywać braki. Listy zakupów na kartkach się u mnie nie bardzo sprawdzają, bo zapominam je zabierać...  :sick:

----------


## wierka

> jestem przekonana, że spiżarka będzie w naszym domu niezbędna. To też będzie plus mieć wszystko zawsze "pod ręką" w domu i robić zakupy "na zapas", żyjąc z dala od sklepów.





> Wierka, mając na względzie przeprowadzkę na wieś, trzeba znaleźć jakieś miejsce na zapasy. Tak mi się wydaje, bo jednak częstotliwość biegania po większe zakupy ulegnie zmianie. Zresztą uważam, że to niewątpliwa zaleta mieszkania za miastem. 
> Brak spiżarki da się jednak naprawić, wygospodarujesz sobie miejsce w innym pomieszczeniu, bądź zbudujesz jakiś składzik gospodarczy, jeśli Ci będzie doskwierał jej brak. Na pewno będzie się trzeba nauczyć robić zakupy na zapas, tablicę jakąś zawiesić i zapisywać braki. Listy zakupów na kartkach się u mnie nie bardzo sprawdzają, bo zapominam je zabierać...


tego się boję, że będzie niezbędna. Choć pocieszam się, że przecież codziennie będę w mieście, bo tu pracuję. więc będę mogła w drodze do domu wpadać na zakupy. 

mam nadzieję, że jednak zmieszczę się ze wszystkim. Kuchnia moja to 16 metrów, mam jeszcze pomieszczenie gosp. o powierzchni 7 metrów. Będzie tam stała pompa ciepła, więc chyba wystarczy miejsca na jakiś worek cukru, czy ziemniaków  :big grin: 


lista zakupów na kartkach  :big grin:  
zamiast kartek używamy aplikacji listonic. http://www.listonic.com/pl/home
Ja wprowadzam zakupy do aplikacji w telefonie lub w komputerze, mój mąż odczytuje listę na swoim telefonie i robi zakupy.

----------


## Kejt_R

Powiem Ci, że im jestem starsza, tym bardziej nienawidzę smyczy w postaci telefonu komórkowego i też go często zapominam. A jak nie zapomnę zabrać, to potem leży w torebce i nikt się do mnie nie może dobić, bo nie słyszę dzwonka ... :cool:

----------


## nulka5

> tego się boję, że będzie niezbędna. Choć pocieszam się, że przecież codziennie będę w mieście, bo tu pracuję. więc będę mogła w drodze do domu wpadać na zakupy. 
> 
> mam nadzieję, że jednak zmieszczę się ze wszystkim. Kuchnia moja to 16 metrów, mam jeszcze pomieszczenie gosp. o powierzchni 7 metrów. Będzie tam stała pompa ciepła, więc chyba wystarczy miejsca na jakiś worek cukru, czy ziemniaków 
> 
> lista zakupów na kartkach  
> zamiast kartek używamy aplikacji listonic. http://www.listonic.com/pl/home
> Ja wprowadzam zakupy do aplikacji w telefonie lub w komputerze, mój mąż odczytuje listę na swoim telefonie i robi zakupy.


Aplikację muszę obejrzeć, bo też piszę kartki, których albo się zapomina albo mój Mąż w sklepie gdzieś podczas zakupów potrafi zgubić i wraca z ich połową  :wink: 
Myślę, że powinnaś się zmieścić  :smile:  16 m kuchnia to już coś w końcu!  :big grin:  
A jeśli chodzi o te właśnie "zakupy po pracy", bo przecież będę w mieście, to mi będzie na pewno szkoda czasu. Wolę raz a porządnie - "półhurtowo"  :wink:  Bo też pracuję w mieście i będę dojeżdżać do pracy z domu, ale zakupom po pracy mówię nie  :wink: 




> Powiem Ci, że im jestem starsza, tym bardziej nienawidzę smyczy w postaci telefonu komórkowego i też go często zapominam. A jak nie zapomnę zabrać, to potem leży w torebce i nikt się do mnie nie może dobić, bo nie słyszę dzwonka ...


Jednym słowem jesteś mocno uchwytna!  :big grin:   :wink:

----------


## Kejt_R

Nulka, staram się jak potrafię  :big grin:

----------


## AggaM

cześć, ja jakoś mało się udzielam, bo na razie wszystko stoi w miejscu, przeglądam forum, czytam, obserwuję. 
Pewnie uaktywnię się, jak coś się zacznie dziać "w terenie" Mieliśmy mały problem z sąsiadami- ale ogarnęliśmy to dziś- rozmowa i jeszcze raz rozmowa daje efekty... 
Co do  dużych kuchni /salonów, jadalni etc, na naszym projekcie kuchnia ma 9,3 a spiżarka 2,6 m2- widziałam to na żywo i jak dla nas jest ok. Każdy buduje dom na miarę swoich potrzeb, a raczej swojej kieszeni :tongue:  :tongue: . Wiadomo, człowiek do dobrego łatwo się przyzwyczaja i ma apetyt na więcej i to chyba jest normalne.

*Kejt-R* - u mnie podobnie, jak mogę "zapominam" kom...  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  i też się denewrwuję, że każdy chce każdego mieć na smyczy"

----------


## domi2014

Trochę jesteśmy do tyłu..okazało się że w warunki z gazowni to możemy jedynie podpalić  :big tongue:  okzałao się że mają jakieś dziwne mapy na których w naszej działce jest gaz... a nie ma. I znowu musimy czekać :jaw drop:

----------


## Wojak65

Dziewczyny jakie wy macie wszystkie ogromne kuchnie !
16m to juz chyba rzeczywiscie bedzie wielka kuchnia - moja niestety bedzie miala tylko ok 12, mam nadzieje ze sie wszystko zmiesci, szczegolnie ze raczej nie planujemy szafek u gory, ale na szczescie bedzie spizarka ponad 2m wiec mam nadzieje ze bedzie ok  :smile: 

Wierka, planujecie pompe ciepla - macie juz jakas wycene na wszystko ?

----------


## m*kasia

Rany, rany, jak tak was czytam, to dochodzę do wniosku, że coś ze mną jest nie tak   :sad:   Wybierając projekt domu obcinałam każdy metr, bo na cholerkę mi tych kwadratów tyle  :wink:  Użytkowej mamy 90 + 20 garaż z kotłownią , a i tak uważam, że jest to o co najmniej 35 za dużo i chętnie wywaliłabym jeden pokój z poddasza, ale mąż się uparł   :wink:  

Zakładając czysto hipotetycznie, że najprawdopodobnie skończymy na typowym modelu rodziny 2+1 + pies, i absolutnie nie godzę się na sytuację, że w przyszłości dorosłe już dziecko mieszka z nami, zastanawiam się co ja zrobię za kilka lat z tym metrażem  :wink:

----------


## makak

Pogoda swietna dzieki czemu kopara skonczyla robote(u mnie 85zl/h), geodeta wytyczył domek(600zł) a ja biore sie za wyrownanie law i szalowanie.

----------


## MonikaZgierz

Witam ponownie. 
Miesiąc mnie nie było a tu widzę, że u niektórych już budowa pełną parą idzie. U nas dopiero  na działce stanął garaż na okres budowy i toaleta. I wywieziona została ogromna góra piachu, która zalegała na środku. W sobotę jedziemy złożyć zamówienie na artykuły budowlane (ceny już wynegocjowane). W przyszłym tygodniu muszę zadzwonić do geodety i umówić się na wytyczenie domku. Od kwietna planujemy zacząć działać (mam nadzieję, że znowu mnie nie położą w szpitalu). Założyłam sobie zeszyt z wydatkami, aby każdy grosz w nim zapisywać i już są notki.
Patrząc po nickach spoko kobiet tu zawitało.

----------


## Lapeno

> Dziewczyny jakie wy macie wszystkie ogromne kuchnie !
> 16m to juz chyba rzeczywiscie bedzie wielka kuchnia - moja niestety bedzie miala tylko ok 12, mam nadzieje ze sie wszystko zmiesci, szczegolnie ze raczej nie planujemy szafek u gory, ale na szczescie bedzie spizarka ponad 2m wiec mam nadzieje ze bedzie ok 
> 
> Wierka, planujecie pompe ciepla - macie juz jakas wycene na wszystko ?


My mamy w planach 17 m2 na kuchnię i jakoś nie czuje, zeby było za dużo... :roll eyes:  Spiżarka musi być i będzie pod schodami włącznie z miejscem na "szczotke, mopa i odkurzacz".  :Smile: 

Pompa ciepła - tu dużo zależy od sposbu zasilania pompy - chcecie robić odwierty, czy robić zasialeni poziome.
Póki co przy moim metrażu wychodzi, że zapłacę 38 tys + VAT za komplet - 6 x 50 pionowych odwiertów + kotłownia komplet (pompa, naczynie CWU). Najniżssza oferta póki co.

----------


## Wojak65

Kuchnia jaka bedzie taka bedzie - musi wystarczyc  :smile: 

Lapeno u mnie wchodzi tylko odwiert, ale czemu u ciebie az 6x50 ?
Ten twoj komplet to oczywiscie bez podlogowki, tylko kotlownia ?

----------


## justysia1985

Witam,
u Nas ciągłe wzloty i upadki
Nasz "architekt" zle wypełnił wniosek i musimy na warunki zabudowy poczekać jeszcze z miesiąc  :roll eyes:  :eek: 
wpisał, że mamy istniejący wjazd na działke gdy w rzeczywistośći go nie mamy  :roll eyes: 
szczęscie w nieszczesciu ze dopatrzylismy sie tego teraz a nie za 2-3 dni gdy decyzja by juz "wyszła" od nich ...

jak te fundamenty latem zrobimy to cud będzie  :wink: 

A teraz pytanie z innej beczki
co myślicie o pokryciu dachu blachą ? 
Blachy na rąbek stojący prime click http://www.budmat.pl/index.php/prime_produkt/
może ktoś wie jak to się na cenowo do blachodachówki ? jak z jakością i kosztami robocizny ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojak65

Ja też się zastanawiałem nad podobną blachodachówką, ale jednak zdecydowałem sie na dachówkę - domy o nowoczesnym kształcie bardzo ładnie wygladają tylko jest kilka ale :

- dobra ekipa która umie to położyć (ciąć)
- ewentualna wymiana arkusza już nie jest taka prosta jak pojedynczej dachówki
- jeśli chodzi o cenę to moja wycena była bardzo podobna do wyceny za dachówkę
- fajnie jak jest prosty dach 2spadowy wtedy nie ma tyle odpadu i cięcia

Na co należy zwrocić uwagę wybierając blachę to powłoka (dobre blachy powinny mieć około) :
- grubość powłoki ok 50 µm
- grubość powłoki wierzchniej ok 30 µm
- grubość powłoki podkładowej ok 20 µm

To są takie parametry dla blach które powinny służyć na lata 

Mam nadzieję że trochę pomogłem bo kiedyś też długo drążyłem ten temat  :smile:

----------


## nulka5

> Dziewczyny jakie wy macie wszystkie ogromne kuchnie !
> 16m to juz chyba rzeczywiscie bedzie wielka kuchnia - moja niestety bedzie miala tylko ok 12, mam nadzieje ze sie wszystko zmiesci, szczegolnie ze raczej nie planujemy szafek u gory, ale na szczescie bedzie spizarka ponad 2m wiec mam nadzieje ze bedzie ok


Ogromne?! Ogromna to by była z 30 m  :wink:  A może nawet i dopiero 50  :wink:  
Właśnie my też byśmy chcieli tylko szafki na dole w kuchni, a do tego wymyśliłam taką małą wyspę z 2 krzesełkami do zjedzenia "na szybko" oraz jak ktoś przyjdzie pogadać, a ja akurat będę urzędować w kuchni  :smile:  więc podejrzewam, że na taką wyspę musi być te 14-16 m  :smile: 
I spiżarkę oczywiście też małą planujemy na zapasy  :smile: 




> Rany, rany, jak tak was czytam, to dochodzę do wniosku, że coś ze mną jest nie tak    Wybierając projekt domu obcinałam każdy metr, bo na cholerkę mi tych kwadratów tyle  Użytkowej mamy 90 + 20 garaż z kotłownią , a i tak uważam, że jest to o co najmniej 35 za dużo i chętnie wywaliłabym jeden pokój z poddasza, ale mąż się uparł   
> 
> Zakładając czysto hipotetycznie, że najprawdopodobnie skończymy na typowym modelu rodziny 2+1 + pies, i absolutnie nie godzę się na sytuację, że w przyszłości dorosłe już dziecko mieszka z nami, zastanawiam się co ja zrobię za kilka lat z tym metrażem


W sumie to nigdy nie wiadomo na jakim modelu rodziny skończycie  :wink:  
A tak serio, to każdy buduje wg określonych dla siebie kryteriów i wg możliwości. Jeśli Wam wystarczy 90 m, to też super!  :smile:  Wy tam będziecie mieszkać, nikt inny. A na starość zawsze można dom:
1) sprzedać
2) zostawić dziecku i jego rodzinie, a sobie  wybudować mniejszy
3) mieszkać wygodnie i ganiać się z mężem po domu  :wink:  




> Patrząc po nickach spoko kobiet tu zawitało.


Tak tak, dużo kobiet inwestorów tutaj się ostatnio udziela i chyba cały czas przybywa nowych  :smile:  




> My mamy w planach 17 m2 na kuchnię i jakoś nie czuje, zeby było za dużo... Spiżarka musi być i będzie pod schodami włącznie z miejscem na "szczotke, mopa i odkurzacz".


No i pewnie za dużo nie będzie  :smile:  Podejrzewam, że właśnie będzie idealnie - w sam raz  :smile:  




> A teraz pytanie z innej beczki
> co myślicie o pokryciu dachu blachą ? 
> Blachy na rąbek stojący prime click http://www.budmat.pl/index.php/prime_produkt/
> może ktoś wie jak to się na cenowo do blachodachówki ? jak z jakością i kosztami robocizny ?


Jeśli mogę zapytać, upewniliście się, czy możecie mieć domek z blachodachówką? Bo u nas np. w MPZP jest warunek, że dachy mogą być pokryte tylko dachówką lub materiałem imitującym dachówkę i to w określonych, tylko 3 kolorach. Więc w takim przypadku musiałaby to być blachodachówka imitująca dachówkę... Nie wiem jakie są ceny?
A jeśli chodzi o kwestię gustu, to może pojedź i zobacz, jak takie domki wyglądają "na żywo" i czy Ci się spodoba to? Ja widziałam dom z blachodachówką na rąbek stojący, nowiutki, fajna bryła itd, ale ten dach mi się bardzo nie podobał. Nawet bym mogła powiedzieć, że oszpecał cały ten domek...   :no: 
Ale może gdyby to imitowało dachówkę, to wyglądałoby ładniej? Kwestia gustu, podejrzewam  :yes:

----------


## monika&bartek

*wierka* widzę, że mamy podobne pomysły na zagospodarowanie dodatkowego pokoju  :big grin:  Co do okien to tak jak mówisz, zawsze można wszystko jeszcze zmienić. Gratuluję kibelka na wc, jedno z najważniejszych pomieszczeń  :wink:  Mężu jutro jedzie po nasz  :big grin:  Listonic też używam i polecam  :smile:  

*Kejt* tylko ,że w nowych projektach kuchnie są otawre na salon więc ta mala ilość metrów kw jakoś nie daje się we znaki tak jak w startym budownictwie więc myślę, że z nasza 10 metrowa nie będzie taka zła  :big grin:  Fajnie by bylo mieć ogromną kuchnię ale nie wiem czy ma sens budowac dom z takim dużym metrażem. Przybajmniej w naszym przypadku. Zresztą teraz nasza kuchnia ma jakieś 5/6m, jest ciasno ale dajemy radę więc przeskok na 10 m kw to będzie coś  :big tongue: 

*makak* super, że robota posuwa się do przodu. Jak poszło dzisiejsze szałowanie?

*MonikaZgierz* też zauważyłam, że większość babek. To się nazywa sprawiedliwy podział obowiązków - żony udzielają się na forum, a mężowie na budowach  :big grin:  Powodzenia w załatwianiu wszystkiego. U nas tez dokładny kosztorys, ale w excelu, sam wszsystko zlicza  :big grin: 

do nas dziś wjechała w końcu kopara, mąż juro będzie na działce więc mam nadzieję, że zda mi (foto)relację  :big grin:

----------


## justysia1985

nulka5 dzis jak byłam w urzędzie to sie już o wszystko wypytałam konkretnie żeby znów "nie chodzić z chmur na ziemię"  :smile:   :big grin: 
nie ma w naszym planie żadnych wytycznych dotyczących kolorów czy materiałów  :smile: 
Totalna samowolka  :smile: 
Za to wys. budynku minimalna to 6,30  :smile:  nasz domek z projektu ma 6,31 ufff  :big grin: 

Wojak65 dziękuję za odpowiedź  :smile: 
muszę mężowi ten opis i wymiary pokazać, 
chociaż on ostatnio mniej w temacie budowy "obyty" niż ja  :wink: 

nulka5 widzieliśmy na żywo i właśnie Nam się podoba  :smile: 

wojak65 dach dwuspadowy tylko ciekawe jak w przypadku daszków wyglądałoby rozwiązanie  :roll eyes: 
puki co widać że mamy czas ... nawet dużo czasu  :sad:

----------


## Lapeno

> Kuchnia jaka bedzie taka bedzie - musi wystarczyc 
> 
> Lapeno u mnie wchodzi tylko odwiert, ale czemu u ciebie az 6x50 ?
> Ten twoj komplet to oczywiscie bez podlogowki, tylko kotlownia ?


Komplet to kotłowna oczywiście. Mam ofertę na samo zrobienie podłogówki - 20 tys. + VAT.
Odnośnie ilości odwietów - tak wyliczył maher od pompy. 

Ty masz jeden odwiert? O jakiej głębokości?

----------


## cormac

*Wojak65 i Lapeno* 
U nas mamy mieć 4 odwierty po 95m każdy.  Pompa 17kW - duża, ale my mamy sporą powierzchnię do ogrzewania.

----------


## idka

Bocianki,  chciałam się Was  poradzic, ale nie wiem, jak wrzucić tu rysunki architekta zapisane na pulpicie w formacie PDF. Podpowiecie?

----------


## lea28

witam wszystkie Bocianki 2014 my tez chcielismy zaczac wlasnie teraz ... ale najpierw mielismy tyle zmian w gotowym projekcie Seattle od Lipinskich ,ze postawilismy na projekt indywidualny... i czekamy  ,w miedzy czasie zrobilismy odwierty i okazalo sie ze jest TORF na dzialce... jestesmy zalamani bo to  ponoc  duzo wieksze koszty budowy.. Czy ktos z was mial podobny Problem i moglby  cos poradzic pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojak65

*cormac, lapeno* 
Ja na razie jestem na etapie gazu, tyle że do rury mam ok 35m wiec jak mi gazownia zaśpiewa za samo przyłącze ponad 10k to się będę zastanawiał nad PC,
Wstępne oferty dla PC ok. 10-12kW mam na ok 35 000 ale tam jest 3x50m dlatego tak mnie dziwi wasze 6x50 i 4x95 !!!
No ale nic, zobaczymy jak to będzie w praktyce, jak by człowiek wiedział na wstępie że będzie te "luźne" 35000 PLN  :smile:  to by od razu PC zakładał, ale jak czytam to forum już od ponad 1,5 roku to każdy wydaje więcej niż zakładał na wykończeniówkę  :big grin:

----------


## cormac

> *cormac, lapeno* 
> Ja na razie jestem na etapie gazu, tyle że do rury mam ok 35m wiec jak mi gazownia zaśpiewa za samo przyłącze ponad 10k to się będę zastanawiał nad PC,
> Wstępne oferty dla PC ok. 10-12kW mam na ok 35 000 ale tam jest 3x50m dlatego tak mnie dziwi wasze 6x50 i 4x95 !!!


PC u nas akurat zajmuje się chłop, ale z tego co pamiętam długość kolektorów dobierali nam do mocy pompy i sytuacji geologicznej. Te 4x95 to jest z raportu geologa , który w naszym przypadku był niezbędny do zgody na odwierty.  Coś mi się kołacze po głowie, że poniżej jakiejś głebokości trzeba mieć pozwolenie na wiercenie. 
Jest taki wątek poczytaj może coś Ci rozjaśni.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-jakie-długie

My mamy gaz w granicy działki, ale i tak idziemy w PC.

----------


## nulka5

> Bocianki,  chciałam się Was  poradzic, ale nie wiem, jak wrzucić tu rysunki architekta zapisane na pulpicie w formacie PDF. Podpowiecie?


Najlepiej jeśli masz obrazki w jpg. Przeglądając ten plik w pdf zrób zrzut ekranu i zapisz go w jpg, później już tutaj możesz dodać obrazek  :smile: 
Jakbyś nie wiedziała jak zrobić Print Screen - tutaj jest krótka instrukcja:
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1294532.html




> witam wszystkie Bocianki 2014 my tez chcielismy zaczac wlasnie teraz ... ale najpierw mielismy tyle zmian w gotowym projekcie Seattle od Lipinskich ,ze postawilismy na projekt indywidualny... i czekamy  ,w miedzy czasie zrobilismy odwierty i okazalo sie ze jest TORF na dzialce... jestesmy zalamani bo to  ponoc  duzo wieksze koszty budowy.. Czy ktos z was mial podobny Problem i moglby  cos poradzic pozdrawiam


Witamy serdecznie wśród Bocianków 2014  :smile: 
No wszystkie takie niespodzianki są przykre niestety. Oby na tym się skończyło  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## wierka

Witam Wszystkich

Dziś mieliśmy plany jechać na działkę. Chciałam małe sosenki poprzesadzać w bezpieczne miejsce, by podczas budowy nie uległy zniszczeniu. ale tak pada, że nosa za drzwi nie chce się wystawić.  :sad: 





> Myślę, że powinnaś się zmieścić  16 m kuchnia to już coś w końcu!  
> A jeśli chodzi o te właśnie "zakupy po pracy", bo przecież będę w mieście, to mi będzie na pewno szkoda czasu. Wolę raz a porządnie - "półhurtowo"  Bo też pracuję w mieście i będę dojeżdżać do pracy z domu, ale zakupom po pracy mówię nie


od ponad 5 lat dojeżdżam do pracy - 20 kilometrów. Gdy się przeprowadzę, będzie 30 km. Już jestem nauczona tak żyć. 





> Mieliśmy mały problem z sąsiadami- ale ogarnęliśmy to dziś- rozmowa i jeszcze raz rozmowa daje efekty...


dobrze, że dogadujecie się z sąsiadami.
Ja też mam problem z sąsiadem.
W ubiegłym tygodniu napisałam do nich list. Konkretny, czego oczekuję i jakie będą konsekwencje gdy znów mnie oleją. Dałam im czas do końca kwietnia  - albo przestawienie tego nieszczęsnego płota, albo wyprostowanie dokumentacji w Starostwie. I proszę, poskutkowało. Za kilka dni zadzwonili, powiedzieli, że są umówieni z geodetą i będą wyjaśniać sprawę. 
Jednak się da. Oby udało się doprowadzić do końca całą sprawę.




> Trochę jesteśmy do tyłu..okazało się że w warunki z gazowni to możemy jedynie podpalić  okzałao się że mają jakieś dziwne mapy na których w naszej działce jest gaz... a nie ma. I znowu musimy czekać


Masakra. Dokumenty sobie, życie sobie! 





> Rany, rany, jak tak was czytam, to dochodzę do wniosku, że coś ze mną jest nie tak    Wybierając projekt domu obcinałam każdy metr, bo na cholerkę mi tych kwadratów tyle  Użytkowej mamy 90 + 20 garaż z kotłownią , a i tak uważam, że jest to o co najmniej 35 za dużo i chętnie wywaliłabym jeden pokój z poddasza, ale mąż się uparł   
> 
> Zakładając czysto hipotetycznie, że najprawdopodobnie skończymy na typowym modelu rodziny 2+1 + pies, i absolutnie nie godzę się na sytuację, że w przyszłości dorosłe już dziecko mieszka z nami, zastanawiam się co ja zrobię za kilka lat z tym metrażem


NIe wywalaj już żadnego pokoju! zaufaj starszej koleżance  :wink: 
Za 'kilka lat', jak będziesz miała za dużo metrów, to dom wystawisz pod młotek.  :smile:  
i zbudujesz kolejny dom, odpowiedni na miarę aktualnych potrzeb.   :big grin:   :big grin: 





> A teraz pytanie z innej beczki
> co myślicie o pokryciu dachu blachą ? 
> Blachy na rąbek stojący prime click http://www.budmat.pl/index.php/prime_produkt/
> może ktoś wie jak to się na cenowo do blachodachówki ? jak z jakością i kosztami robocizny ?
> Pozdrawiam


Mój mąż trochę zgłębiał ten temat i zdecydowaliśmy, że robimy dachówkę, bo:
- koszt wykonania dachu w dachówce, a w blachodachówce jest podobny. Blachy są tańsze, ale jest wiele odpadów.
- jakość - dachówka jest na całe życie, blacha ładnie wygląda przez kilkanaście lat. Nie wiem jak te dzisiejsze blachy, ale patrząc na moim osiedlu - gdzie domy były budowane 10 - 15 lat temu - te dachy wyglądają już nieatrakcyjnie. 
w sklepach można kupić blachę z gwarancją na 30 lat. Ale!  taką gwarancję można mieć, gdy co pięć lat będziemy odpowiednio zabezpieczać/impregnować/malować dach. Ja dziękuję za taką gwarancję. 





> *Kejt* tylko ,że w nowych projektach kuchnie są otawre na salon więc ta mala ilość metrów kw jakoś nie daje się we znaki tak jak w startym budownictwie więc myślę, że z nasza 10 metrowa nie będzie taka zła


ja jestem za dużą bałaganiarą, aby mieć kuchnię otwartą na salon.  :smile:  






> Wierka, planujecie pompe ciepla - macie juz jakas wycene na wszystko ?


tak, mamy wycenę, jesteśmy już krok od podpisania umowy. 
Pompa gruntowa, planowane są 3 odwierty po 70 metrów, pompa 10kW.




> Pompa ciepła - tu dużo zależy od sposbu zasilania pompy - chcecie robić odwierty, czy robić zasialeni poziome.
> Póki co przy moim metrażu wychodzi, że zapłacę 38 tys + VAT za komplet - 6 x 50 pionowych odwiertów + kotłownia komplet (pompa, naczynie CWU). .


gdzie Ty taką cenę znalazłeś?
ja mam za odwierty 19tys netto, pompa 32 tys. netto 




> Komplet to kotłowna oczywiście. Mam ofertę na samo zrobienie podłogówki - 20 tys. + VAT.





> *Wojak65 i Lapeno* 
> U nas mamy mieć 4 odwierty po 95m każdy.  Pompa 17kW - duża, ale my mamy sporą powierzchnię do ogrzewania.


duuuża. 
Zajrzałam do Twojego dziennika, pow. masz podobną do mojej. ilość pomieszczeń podobna. Kubatura również.
ciekawi mnie z czego wynika tak duża pompa? 
Czy rozmawialiście z jedną firmą, czy kilkoma? Czy wszyscy tak dużą pompę Wam proponowali?





> PC u nas akurat zajmuje się chłop, ale z tego co pamiętam długość kolektorów dobierali nam do mocy pompy i sytuacji geologicznej. Te 4x95 to jest z raportu geologa , który w naszym przypadku był niezbędny do zgody na odwierty.  Coś mi się kołacze po głowie, że poniżej jakiejś głebokości trzeba mieć pozwolenie na wiercenie. 
> Jest taki wątek poczytaj może coś Ci rozjaśni.
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-jakie-długie


poniżej 100 metrów musi być zgoda, bo to już roboty górnicze.  :smile: 





> Bocianki,  chciałam się Was  poradzic, ale nie wiem, jak wrzucić tu rysunki architekta zapisane na pulpicie w formacie PDF. Podpowiecie?


Plików PDF nie da się tu wrzucić. 
Otwórz sobie plik pdf i zrób screen ekranu. A następnie wrzuć tu jako zdjęcie jpg.


uffff ... ale się naprodukowałam  :smile:

----------


## cormac

*wierka* pompa została dobrana do  budynku. Mamy bardzo dużo przeszkleń.
Fakt jest troche przewymiarowana, ale tylko troche  :smile:   Rozmawialiśmy z kilkoma firmami,  nikt nie zapropnował nam mniejszej niż 14kw. Duża pompa = wyższa cena. Czasami ze względu na koszta samej pompy instalatorzy proponują inwestorom mniejsze pompy,  a potem pompa nie wyrabia i zaczyna się dogrzewanie grzałkami czyli prądem. 
Nasz instalator montuje pompy od 20 lat. Byłam i oglądałam jego pompy sprzed 18 i 10 lat. Działają, właściciele są zadowoleni.  Fajne jest to, że robi nam kompleksowo odwierty, pompę , podłogówkę i wylewki po. (To ostatnie to akurat firma z nim wspólpracująca) daje gwarancję na całość i nie ma problemu z przerzucaniem odpowiedzialności.

Poniżej 30 m musisz mieć zgodę urzędu na odwierty.  I projekt prac geologicznych. Niektórzy  instalatorzy wiercą bez  :wink:  , ale wtedy warto mieć spoko sąsiadów, którzy tego nie zgłoszą.

----------


## domi2014

Jak długo czekaliście na mapy do celów projektowych?

----------


## cormac

> Jak długo czekaliście na mapy do celów projektowych?


Za pierwszym razem miesiąc. 
Za drugim razem tydzień.

Pierwsza nam się przeterminowała, jak czekaliśmy na decyzję czy nam wybudują obwodnicę koło działki.

----------


## R&K

cormac - masz wylicone OZC dla domu ??  kazde urządzenie grzewczne należy dobierać do obciążenia cieplnego budynku / sezonowego zapotrzebowania na cieplo dla budynku na podstawie dokładnych wyliczen a nie palec do góry i w ciemno bo ma mam 20 letnie doświadczenie .... 
czym lepiej ociplony dom tm mnjsa pompa potrzebna - ozc kosztuj 2-4 sowek pompa hhoho - mniejza popa -duże oszednosci 

biorac pod uwagę sredni  COPna poziomie 2,5 (pewni bedzie wyzszy3-3,5) pompy masz w domu 2x większym od moego  masz o 70% więkse urzadzenie od mojego (ja mam kabl za 5 tys o mocy do 10 kW, kubatura 420m3)

----------


## cormac

*R&K*  tak mamy policzone OZC. To nie jest tak, że łykamy wszytsko co nam wcisną :smile: 
 Kubaturę mamy ok 940m3 i 105 m2 przeszkleń.  No i bryła nie jest zwarta. Jeszcze raz będziemy liczyć OZC jak już zdecydujemy się na konkretne okna. Po roku zmieniły się parametry na lepsze, ceny profili potaniały.

----------


## R&K

z ciekawości ile taki kompletny system mniej więcej ma Was kosztowac? i jak wyszlo OZC?

----------


## domi2014

Ja dostałam 20 lutego w wersji pdf i do tej pory czekam, zaraz miną dwa miesiące... już mam dosyć łażenia nawet do geodety któremu płacę a on ma nas gdzieś... :bash:

----------


## cormac

> z ciekawości ile taki kompletny system mniej więcej ma Was kosztowac? i jak wyszlo OZC?


Poszło na priw.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Ja dostałam 20 lutego w wersji pdf i do tej pory czekam, zaraz miną dwa miesiące... już mam dosyć łażenia nawet do geodety któremu płacę a on ma nas gdzieś...


Niestety projektowanie tak długo trwa, u mnie to samo. Natomiast geodetów jest wszędzie pełno, ja bym podziękowała, jeśli nie jest słowny.

----------


## BorÓwki14

> dobrze, że dogadujecie się z sąsiadami.
> Ja też mam problem z sąsiadem.
> W ubiegłym tygodniu napisałam do nich list. Konkretny, czego oczekuję i jakie będą konsekwencje gdy znów mnie oleją. Dałam im czas do końca kwietnia  - albo przestawienie tego nieszczęsnego płota, albo wyprostowanie dokumentacji w Starostwie. I proszę, poskutkowało. Za kilka dni zadzwonili, powiedzieli, że są umówieni z geodetą i będą wyjaśniać sprawę.


*wierka*, trzymam w takim razie kciuki za rozwiązanie problemu. Czasami po dobroci się nie da i trzeba walczyć o swoje  :smile:

----------


## lemonka77

Witam wszystkich budujących i planujących budowę. Od wczoraj jestem właścicielką działki  :big lol: . Możemy więc z mężem zaczynać budowanie- marzymy o tym już od kilku lat. 
Projektu jeszcze nie wybraliśmy - ale ogólnie parterówka z poddaszem do ewent. późniejszej adaptacji. Kształt prostokąta, dach dwuspadowy. Jedyne szaleństwo to zadaszony taras i daszek nad wejściem. 
Na razie złożyliśmy wniosek o wypis z MPZP. Teraz chyba trzeba zaprosić na działkę geodetę, żeby wytyczył granice działki? W sumie to nie wiem jakie następne kroki poczynić- może podpowiecie? - mam się zwrócić o warunki przyłączy i o mapkę do celów projektowych? Czytam i czytam i jakoś różnie to u różnych forumowiczów z tą kolejnością działań jest.

----------


## kgbkoc

A propo PC, czy znacie może firmę Tazo, która produkuje i zakłada własne pompy. Oni są gdxieś z okolic Łowicza?

----------


## idka

Dzięki dziewczyny za podpowiedź, zaraz będę próbować. 
 Lemonka, znalazlam na tym forum harmonogram prac przy budowie domu. Jest tak dokładny, że jak zobaczyłam te trzy strony zapisane linijka po linijce, to się przeraziłam. Jak chcesz, to ci wyślę, podaj maila. Mój to [email protected]

----------


## tygryska_13

Witam serdecznie
My  prawie zaczynamy  :wink:  już pozwolenie jest, studnia, prąd jest. Firma szykuje sie na kwiecień.  Budujemy w Majdan pod Warszawa. 
Czytam za Was i siebie kciuki  :wink:

----------


## _PAK_

> Pogoda swietna dzieki czemu kopara skonczyla robote(u mnie 85zl/h), geodeta wytyczył domek(600zł) a ja biore sie za wyrownanie law i szalowanie.


Witam  :smile:  W Ciężkowicach budujecie?

----------


## _PAK_

> Witam wszystkich budujących i planujących budowę. Od wczoraj jestem właścicielką działki . Możemy więc z mężem zaczynać budowanie- marzymy o tym już od kilku lat. 
> Projektu jeszcze nie wybraliśmy - ale ogólnie parterówka z poddaszem do ewent. późniejszej adaptacji. Kształt prostokąta, dach dwuspadowy. Jedyne szaleństwo to zadaszony taras i daszek nad wejściem. 
> Na razie złożyliśmy wniosek o wypis z MPZP. Teraz chyba trzeba zaprosić na działkę geodetę, żeby wytyczył granice działki? W sumie to nie wiem jakie następne kroki poczynić- może podpowiecie? - mam się zwrócić o warunki przyłączy i o mapkę do celów projektowych? Czytam i czytam i jakoś różnie to u różnych forumowiczów z tą kolejnością działań jest.


 Witamy  :smile: 
My byliśmy się radzić projektanta...złożony wniosek o wypis i wyrys z MPZP, geodeta na działce już był robic pomiary do mapy do celów projektowych, teraz czekanie na nią, a w między czasie badanie geotechniczne, potem z tym do projektanta (my będziemy robic projeky indywidualnie)

----------


## _PAK_

Dostaliśmy dziś zawiadomienie o wpisie do Księgi Wieczystej i tak szczerze to NIC z tego nie wiem  :ohmy:  :tongue:

----------


## lemonka77

idka- witaj moja imienniczko  :welcome:  będę wdzięczna za tą listę. Mój mail [email protected]
PAK jak już odbiorę wypis z MPZP to też się udam do architekta, mam poleconą osobę która jednocześnie jest kierownikiem budowy. 
Na razie siedzę i przeglądam projekty. Oczywiście nasz wymarzony dom mamy już rozrysowany od dawna. Tylko trochę duży nam wyszedł na papierze 17m x 10m. Pewnie trzeba go będzie trochę "odchudzić". Ciekawe ile będzie kosztował projekt indywidualny - pewnie niedługo się dowiem. Z tego co przeczytałam to są bardzo duże rozbieżności w cenach w zależności  od regionu. Na pewno najtaniej byłoby znaleźć gotowca. Układ pomieszczeń podoba mi się w tym projekcie http://www.horyzont.com/projekty/156...ty!/typ-lustro tylko nakombinowane tam jest za dużo z tą kotłownią i spiżarnią.

----------


## _PAK_

> idka- witaj moja imienniczko  będę wdzięczna za tą listę. Mój mail [email protected]
> PAK jak już odbiorę wypis z MPZP to też się udam do architekta, mam poleconą osobę która jednocześnie jest kierownikiem budowy. 
> Na razie siedzę i przeglądam projekty. Oczywiście nasz wymarzony dom mamy już rozrysowany od dawna. Tylko trochę duży nam wyszedł na papierze 17m x 10m. Pewnie trzeba go będzie trochę "odchudzić". Ciekawe ile będzie kosztował projekt indywidualny - pewnie niedługo się dowiem. Z tego co przeczytałam to są bardzo duże rozbieżności w cenach w zależności  od regionu. Na pewno najtaniej byłoby znaleźć gotowca. Układ pomieszczeń podoba mi się w tym projekcie http://www.horyzont.com/projekty/156...ty!/typ-lustro tylko nakombinowane tam jest za dużo z tą kotłownią i spiżarnią.


 Dokłądnie, jak macie poleconego to ona Was pokieruje, my zdecydujemy sie na małżeństwo projektantów, dużym plusem jest to, że załatwiają PnB. Pytałam orientacyjnie o cenę, to mnie zbyła, że oni liczą sobie jak za projekty katalogowe...wiec do końca nie wiem co na czeka  :sad:

----------


## lemonka77

PAK  księgę możesz sobie obejrzeć na stronie http://ekw.ms.gov.pl/pdcbdkw/pdcbdkw.html i wybierz opcję przeglądanie aktualnej treści KW. Bo to co dostaliście to wersja dla laika niezrozumiała.

----------


## _PAK_

> PAK  księgę możesz sobie obejrzeć na stronie http://ekw.ms.gov.pl/pdcbdkw/pdcbdkw.html i wybierz opcję przeglądanie aktualnej treści KW. Bo to co dostaliście to wersja dla laika niezrozumiała.


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## AggaM

*m*kasia-* to ze mną też coś jest nie tak :smile:  skoro nasz dom jest nie zbyt duży, nie mówiąc o kuchni, ale jak tu ktoś słusznie zauważył to ma być Twój dom, Taki jaki chcesz, o jakim marzysz. Ja zawsze marzyłam o małym, prostym w bryle domu i taki mam zamiar zbudować z mężem :smile:  Teraz też mieszkam w domu, ale bardzo starym- mamy jakieś 75 m2, parterówka ale na 3 dorosłych + 2 małych dzieci to troszkę mało miejsca, zwłaszcza że to dom po przeróbkach a wiadomo jak z przeróbkami, jedno się uda drugie nie... 
*
Monika&*Bartek-* z tym podziałem obowiązków to ja bym tak nie szalała :smile:  u mnie akurat jak na razie M odbiera różne dokumenty albo je załatwia, a ja rozmawiam z budowlańcami, architektem, geodetą, załatwiam gruz na działkę etc, także różnie to bywa  :smile:  :smile:  ważne że do przodu :smile:  :smile: 

*Wojak,* u nas gazownia zrobienie przyłącza 11 m oszacowąła na 2 300 zł, mogę poszukać wykonawcy prywatnie rzecz jasna, ale na to mam jeszcze troszkę czasu.
*
Lea28, Lemonka77*- witam i ja :smile:  

*Wierka-* powodzenia w pertraktacjach z sąsiadami ! :smile:  Co do dachówki- z mężem podobne argumenty mamy za dachówką. PS> I nie dla mnie otwarta kuchnia....
*
Domi2014*- czekaliśmy jakieś 3 tyg czy 4... 600 zł nas kosztowały.A czemu Ty nie zmienisz geodety? 
*
Idka-* napisałam do Ciebie na priv prośbę.

Tygryska- superQ!!!!

*Cormac*- a czy za drugą mapę płaciliście tyle samo? Jak Was geodeta potraktował w tej kwestii?

U nas trwa teraz uzgadnianie projektu w ZUDP w geodezji. Architekt mnie uświadomił, że to moze potrwać 2 tyg,a może i 3 tyg... w międzyczasie muszę do geodetki podjechać, aby naniosła na mapę syt wys odcinek drogi, przylegającą do naszej działki, którą zdążyliśmy w międzyczasie utwardzić + wykreślić z mapy nielegalnie postawioną przez sąsiada wiatę, także proszę o kciuki &&&&& aby to szybko nam poszło i po naszej myśli.

----------


## makak

> Witam  W Ciężkowicach budujecie?


Pod Ciezkowicami,  Bruśnik. Ale narazie mieszkamy w Tarnowie

----------


## MadziulaPM

Kilka dni mnie tu nie było, a tu proszę- fundamenty juz są, blaszaczki, płyty chodnikowe :smile: 

Brawo!! Brawo!!
 :smile: 
Kochani,  poproszę o radę - kombinuję z układem pomieszczeń- uśmiecham się o wasze wskazówki i pomysły :smile: 
Jednak chyba czeka nas szukanie architekta, no nic to :smile: 

KLIK

z góry bardzo dziękuję!!

----------


## _PAK_

> Pod Ciezkowicami,  Bruśnik. Ale narazie mieszkamy w Tarnowie


 To jesteśmy praktycznie sąsiadami  :smile:  :wiggle:   My teraz mieszkamy w Ciężkowicach, a budować się będziemy w Zabłędzy, a ja pochodzę z Tarnowa i pracuje w Tarnowie  :smile:

----------


## lemonka77

Madziula PM - bardzo fajny rozkład - przestronny ten dom. Pomieszczenia moim zdaniem bardzo ustawne. Widać że dużo  czasu nad tym spędziłaś- nie będzie przykrych niespodzianek po wybudowaniu.

----------


## MadziulaPM

Dzięki Lemonko :smile: 

Jeszcze tylko tak myślę, czy jakoś go nie "odchudzić"  :wink:  Wykombinowałam jeszcze jak umieścić zsyp z poddasza do pralni - będą frunęły same ubranka w dół :smile:  Niestety raczej w naszej sypialni bedzie musiała byc "szafeczka  z dziureczką" a w łazience na dole będzie szafeczna na ubranka :smile: 

Lemonko, pewnie nieźle powiększyliście domek skoro wyszło wam 17x10  :smile:  Masz jakieś rysunki/ rzuty?? ciekawa jestem ich bardzo :smile: 

Polecam- za Wierką rozrysowanie sobie wszystkiego w Sweet Home 3D- wszystko się raptem rozjaśnia :wink: 

Wiesz w oryginale na takiej mniejszej przestrzeni fajnie wymyślona ta spiżarka + kotłownia- o ile nie brudzące źródło ciepła będzie by do spiżarki nie dostawał się dym.

----------


## idka

Zrobiłam (chyba) tak pisałyście - screen ekranu i wkleiłam. I co? Te mrówki na górze to jest zapis? "Ogarniam" wiele rzeczy, ale komputer to nie na moje nerwy...

Jak ktoś jest w stanie to otworzyć, to suuper ....Chciałam prosić o ocenę projektu naszego domu...

----------


## wierka

Witam

Idka, tak mróweczki. za małe.
jak masz te pliki teraz, to wrzuć je teraz na jakiś serwer. I dopiero tutaj "dodaj zdjęcie" , "z url". 
wtedy będą duże. No chyba, że oryginały już są małe.

----------


## idka

Zrobiłam (chyba) tak pisałyście - screen ekranu i wkleiłam. I co? Te mrówki na górze to jest zapis? "Ogarniam" wiele rzeczy, ale komputer to nie na moje nerwy...

Jak ktoś jest w stanie to otworzyć, to suuper ....Chciałam prosić o ocenę projektu naszego domu...

----------


## idka

Dodam jeszcze, że:
- mamy czworo dzieci. Najstarsza córka mieszka osobno i dąsa się, że juuuż dlaa niej nieee maaa miejjjsca w tyyym doomu  :no: 
- salon i ogród  jest od południa, tam też będzie weranda,
- wjazd do garażu od północy, lecz stoi tam wieelkie drzewo, które trzeba będzie ominąć..
- nad garażem jest w planach mieszkanko dla mojej mamy, która mieszka sama 350 km od nas ...
- na dole jest magazynek na sprzęt grający, bo jesteśmy muzykami.
Jak jeszcze mi się przypomni cuś, to dam znać.

----------


## monika&bartek

Wczoraj miały być prace na działce i co? Pogoda nie dopisała a mąż miał montować wc na działce  :sad:  Widzę, że część z Was ma poroblmy z ziemią czy gazem, u nas z wodociągami, ale bocianki przecież damy radę. Teraz trochę pod górę zeby potem było już z górki  :big grin:  

*wierka* czyli Wasi sąsiedzi w końcu poszli po rozum do głowy. Najważniejsze, że dotarło do nich że problem jest i trzeba go  rozwiązać. Oby poszło sprawnie. Co do kuchni to też lubię bałaganić, ale zakładam, że skoro będę mieć zmywarkę to naczynia na bieżąco będą tam lądować i będzie względnie czysto  :big grin:  
domi nie pamiętam dokładnie ale chyba jakieś 2 /3 tygodnie i mapki były u nas. Zapłaciliśmy 300 zł

*lemonka* gratuluję zakupy działki!  :smile:  Z kolejnością nie pomogę bo my działkę mieliśmy i musieliśmy podzielić najpierw więc przygodę z geodetą zaczęlismy na dlugo przed budową

*PAK* a kiedy kupiliście działkę? Dostaliście KW czy tylko info o wpisie? 

*idka* widzę, że macie podpiwniczony cały dom, sporo dodatkowego miejsca, my zdecydowaliśmy się na podpiwniczenie tylko garażu. Trochę małe te zdjęcia. Na plus na pewno duża przestronna kuchnia i salon. Moim zdaniem projekt bardzo fajny, zastanawia mnie tylko pokój na piętrze z samym komputerem. Dzieciaki moga mieć sprzęt u siebie, ja bym tam zrobiła garderobę  :wink:

----------


## wierka

> *wierka* pompa została dobrana do  budynku. Mamy bardzo dużo przeszkleń.
> Fakt jest troche przewymiarowana, ale tylko troche   Rozmawialiśmy z kilkoma firmami,  nikt nie zapropnował nam mniejszej niż 14kw. Duża pompa = wyższa cena. Czasami ze względu na koszta samej pompy instalatorzy proponują inwestorom mniejsze pompy,  a potem pompa nie wyrabia i zaczyna się dogrzewanie grzałkami czyli prądem. 
> Nasz instalator montuje pompy od 20 lat. Byłam i oglądałam jego pompy sprzed 18 i 10 lat. Działają, właściciele są zadowoleni.  Fajne jest to, że robi nam kompleksowo odwierty, pompę , podłogówkę i wylewki po. (To ostatnie to akurat firma z nim wspólpracująca) daje gwarancję na całość i nie ma problemu z przerzucaniem odpowiedzialności.





> *R&K*  tak mamy policzone OZC. To nie jest tak, że łykamy wszytsko co nam wcisną
>  Kubaturę mamy ok 940m3 i 105 m2 przeszkleń.  No i bryła nie jest zwarta.


Hmmm nie wiem co o tym myśleć. 
Zanim zawężyliśmy grono wykonawców to dostaliśmy wstępne oferty od około 10 firm. Wszystkie firmy podały pompy o takiej samej mocy. Nie sądzę by podawali by ograniczać moje koszty, bo niektóre ceny były z kosmosu, a ja też we wstępnych rozmowach  nie mówiłam, że chcę tanio.
Zdecydowaliśmy się na firmę doświadczoną, mającą swoje oddziały na terenie całej Polski. Firma będzie robić nam całą instalację pompy, odwierty, ogrzewanie podłogowe, wentylację  i całą instalację wod - kan. 
Okna mam duże, zwłaszcza w salonie. ale w całym domu nie jest aż tak dużo powierzchni szklanych jak u Ciebie. Bryła też nie jest aż tak zwarta. 
Z czego wynika taka różnica w dobranej mocy??
Martwię się tym... Jeśli w rzeczywistości Ty masz mocno przewymiarowaną pompę, to pal licho.  :wink:  wydasz więcej pieniędzy, ale nie będzie miało to wpływu na Twój brak komfortu. 
Jeśli ja mam dobraną za słabą pompę, będę marzła zimą.. i to już nie jest takie fajne.  :sad: 
Muszę jeszcze z kimś  o tym podyskutować.





> z ciekawości ile taki kompletny system mniej więcej ma Was kosztowac? i jak wyszlo OZC?





> Poszło na priw.


też bym chciała wiedzieć.  :sad:  prześlesz mi info??




> Poniżej 30 m musisz mieć zgodę urzędu na odwierty.  I projekt prac geologicznych. Niektórzy  instalatorzy wiercą bez  , ale wtedy warto mieć spoko sąsiadów, którzy tego nie zgłoszą.


Pisałam o zgodzie na wiercenie powyżej 100 zgodnie z wymogami Instytutu Górniczego. 
Podziwiam ludzi, którzy oszczędzają na projekcie i zgodach, instalując urządzenia warte kilkadziesiąt tysięcy. a potem dziwią się, że coś im źle dobrali. Dla mnie za duże ryzyko. 

Ostatnio moja firma instalowała pompę w domu o powierzchni użytkowej 450 m2. W tym domu ma mieszkać trzyosobowa rodzina.
Już po podpisaniu umowy, inwestor prosił by zrobić tak instalację, by można było odłączać ogrzewanie na całym piętrze, aby trochę zaoszczędzić na kosztach użytkowania domu.  :ohmy: 




> *wierka*, trzymam w takim razie kciuki za rozwiązanie problemu. Czasami po dobroci się nie da i trzeba walczyć o swoje


dziękuję, mam nadzieję, że do sądu nie będę musiała iść. 




> W sumie to nie wiem jakie następne kroki poczynić- może podpowiecie? - mam się zwrócić o warunki przyłączy i o mapkę do celów projektowych? Czytam i czytam i jakoś różnie to u różnych forumowiczów z tą kolejnością działań jest.


Mój pierwszy krok to nawiązanie kontaktu z kierownikiem budowy/architektem. Ona mnie pokierowała z wszystkimi formalnościami.




> A propo PC, czy znacie może firmę Tazo, która produkuje i zakłada własne pompy. Oni są gdxieś z okolic Łowicza?


Nic nie słyszałam o tej firmie. Wpisałam w wyszukiwarkę, nie mają swojej strony internetowej. 
Ryzykowne inwestowanie bez pewności co do jakości.




> Pytałam orientacyjnie o cenę, to mnie zbyła, że oni liczą sobie jak za projekty katalogowe...wiec do końca nie wiem co na czeka


czyli pewnie w granicach 3-4 tys zł. 





> Kochani,  poproszę o radę - kombinuję z układem pomieszczeń- uśmiecham się o wasze wskazówki i pomysły
> z góry bardzo dziękuję!!


Odpisałam w Twoim wątku.

----------


## wierka

> Dodam jeszcze, że:
> - mamy czworo dzieci. Najstarsza córka mieszka osobno i dąsa się, że juuuż dlaa niej nieee maaa miejjjsca w tyyym doomu 
> - salon i ogród  jest od południa, tam też będzie weranda,
> - wjazd do garażu od północy, lecz stoi tam wieelkie drzewo, które trzeba będzie ominąć..
> - nad garażem jest w planach mieszkanko dla mojej mamy, która mieszka sama 350 km od nas ...
> - na dole jest magazynek na sprzęt grający, bo jesteśmy muzykami.
> Jak jeszcze mi się przypomni cuś, to dam znać.


Wysłałam Ci na priw wiadomość.
Warto pomyśleć nad mieszkankiem dla Mamy na dole. Starsze osoby często mają kłopot z wchodzeniem po schodach. Może z czasem okazać się, że Mama zostanie 'uwięziona' na górze. 





> Wczoraj miały być prace na działce i co? Pogoda nie dopisała a mąż miał montować wc na działce  Widzę, że część z Was ma poroblmy z ziemią czy gazem, u nas z wodociągami, ale bocianki przecież damy radę. Teraz trochę pod górę zeby potem było już z górki


My nie mogliśmy odłożyć prac montażowych na inny termin, bo baliśmy się, że garaż pofrunie razem z wiatrem. 
Ale już jest przykotwiczony do podłoża, żadna wichura już mu niestraszna.  ...chyba.... 




> *wierka* czyli Wasi sąsiedzi w końcu poszli po rozum do głowy. Najważniejsze, że dotarło do nich że problem jest i trzeba go  rozwiązać. Oby poszło sprawnie.


no wiesz, w liście byłam konkretna. Napisałam jasno czego oczekuję, dlaczego nie zgadzam się na pozostawienie tej sprawy bez żadnych działań. Napisałam też, że jeśli nie załatwią tego w określonym terminie podejmę działania wymuszające skuteczne usunięcie ogrodzenia. 
Może zrozumieli, że nie jestem tylko  blondynką.  :wink: 




> Co do kuchni to też lubię bałaganić, ale zakładam, że skoro będę mieć zmywarkę to naczynia na bieżąco będą tam lądować i będzie względnie czysto


O naiwna Kobieto  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes: 
mam zmywarkę  i taki sam bałagan jak za czasów gdy zmywarki nie było, a nawet większy, bo wcześniej jak była jedna czy dwie rzeczy do zmywania to zmywałam od razu, a teraz nie zmywam, bo przecież jest zmywarka. a że zmywarka akurat jest pełna świeżo umytych naczyń, to brudnych nie ma gdzie włożyć.. powinnam mieć w domu dwie zmywarki. używałabym ich na zmianę.  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## monika&bartek

wierka my na razie radzimy sobie bez zmywarki, stwierdziliśmy, że na te 3 lata póki mieszkamy u rodziców nie opłaca nam się remontować obecnej kuchni więc zmywarka napawa mnie optymizmem  :wink:  no ale skoro mówisz, że przydałyby się dwie to musze to przedyskutować z mężem  :wink:  
Ja też trochę obawiam sie o garaż, bo wiało mocno, liczę na to, ze stoi choć jest zakotwiczony. Muszę po południu chyba jechać na inspekcję  :big tongue: 
Trzymam kciuki za spór o płot  :wink:  Wiadomo, że z kobietami się nie zadziera  :big tongue: 

czy ktoś decyduje się na ogrzewanie piecem C.O czy wszyscy już poszli w PC? Kurcze teraz mam dylemat, ale jakos nie mogę sobie wyobrazić innej opcji u nas skoro mąż jest górnikiem i odpadłoby nam kupowanie opału...

----------


## lemonka77

*idka* dzięki za listę :smile: . Gdzieś w połowie przestałam czytać- kurcze połowy spraw nie ogarniam. :jaw drop:  Muszę się sporo doszkolić. Forum od rana do nocy trzeba studiować.  Duży będziesz miała dom,ale też dużo was, więc musi być przestrzeń. Trzy kondygnacje - piwnicy zazdroszczę- fajna sprawa. Z tego co udało mi się dojrzeć to kuchnia duża będzie, ja też chcę dużą kuchnię z miejscem na stół. .

Projekt próbuję w programie jakimś narysować ale szczerze to mi nie wychodzi. Sweet Home nie mogę ściągnąć- jakiś błąd u mnie jest w oprogramowaniu kompa. Jutro kupię papier milimetrowy i narysuję. Będę miała konkretny papier do rozmowy z architektem.

*Monika&bartek* nam pogoda też pokrzyżowała szyki. Mieliśmy sprzątać na działce, wymierzać ogrodzenie. No ale na pogodę wpływu nie mamy, trzeba poczekać z pracami.

*Wierka* faktycznie musisz jeszcze nad tą pompą pomyśleć. Co do sąsiadów to nie zazdroszczę - chociaż ja sama też nie mam szczęścia do ludzi. Teraz mieszkam w bloku i już nerwowo nie wyrabiam. W domu zamontuję dźwiękoszczelne okna i drzwi. Mam nadzieję, że dogadacie się w sprawie płotu. A Ciebie interesuje tylko rozbiórka czy np korekta na dalszym odcinku działki?

edit.
*monika&bartek* jeśli masz  dostęp do opału to w ogóle się nie zastanawiaj- po co masz płacić za coś co możesz mieć za free? My planujemy ogrzewanie gazowe + moze jakiś piec na wszystko. PC to dla mnie za droga impreza.

----------


## wierka

na dzień dzisiejszy interesuje mnie tylko rozebranie płotu. Płot wchodzi mi w działkę do 1,5 m. To dużo. zwłaszcza, że jest to w miejscu gdzie będzie stał mój dom, po co mi korekta szerokości działki za domem, gdzie moje podwórko za domem ma 350 metrów długości?? 

jesienią, gdy po raz pierwszy rozmawialiśmy,  byłabym skłonna dogadać się może o pozostawienie płotu.
Ale sąsiedzi wtedy mnie olali. Nie kiwnęli palcem by to wyjaśnić. Podejrzewam, że pomyśleli, że pogadam sobie i mi przejdzie.
W  rozmowach byli aroganccy, z góry założyli, że to ja mam źle mapę sporządzoną i oni mają to w  d...
Oni mają dobrze i koniec rozmowy. 


kurcze, siedzę w domu sama, moi mężczyźni są na turnieju piłki nożnej (mój starszy syn gra w piłkę). przygotowałam obiad i od forum oderwać się nie mogę. 

*monika&bartek*  zmywarka to zbawienie. uwalnia mnóstwo czasu. Ale niestety człowiek robi się coraz bardziej leniwy. tak więc dla leniwców dwie zmywarki.  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

Pogoda do bani...ale od środy ma podobno już być ładnie  :smile:

----------


## BorÓwki14

> jesienią, gdy po raz pierwszy rozmawialiśmy,  byłabym skłonna dogadać się może o pozostawienie płotu.
> Ale sąsiedzi wtedy mnie olali. Nie kiwnęli palcem by to wyjaśnić. Podejrzewam, że pomyśleli, że pogadam sobie i mi przejdzie.
> W  rozmowach byli aroganccy, z góry założyli, że to ja mam źle mapę sporządzoną i oni mają to w  d...
> Oni mają dobrze i koniec rozmowy.


wierka, między Wami "miłości" już nie będzie  :wink:  mam nadzieje, że nie jesteś pod żadnym względem od nich już uzależniona (podciągniecie wody/gazy..cokolwiek). Jeżeli nie, to w sumie nie ma się co martwić, wyjaśnij i weź to co jest Twoje i koniec tematu. Fajny sąsiad, to nieczęste zjawisko, niestety..  :sad:

----------


## BorÓwki14

> Pogoda do bani...ale od środy ma podobno już być ładnie


i dlatego wszyscy na FM siedzą  :big lol:

----------


## Kejt_R

> wierka my na razie radzimy sobie bez zmywarki, stwierdziliśmy, że na te 3 lata póki mieszkamy u rodziców nie opłaca nam się remontować obecnej kuchni więc zmywarka napawa mnie optymizmem  no ale skoro mówisz, że przydałyby się dwie to musze to przedyskutować z mężem  
> Ja też trochę obawiam sie o garaż, bo wiało mocno, liczę na to, ze stoi choć jest zakotwiczony. Muszę po południu chyba jechać na inspekcję 
> Trzymam kciuki za spór o płot  Wiadomo, że z kobietami się nie zadziera 
> 
> czy ktoś decyduje się na ogrzewanie piecem C.O czy wszyscy już poszli w PC? Kurcze teraz mam dylemat, ale jakos nie mogę sobie wyobrazić innej opcji u nas skoro mąż jest górnikiem i odpadłoby nam kupowanie opału...


Monika, my będziemy mieli piec na grochy, pellet i drewno. Na razie żadnych nowinek nie wprowadzamy, żadnych solarów ani PC. Najpierw trzeba zaobserować, czy te PC zdążą się zwrócić, zanim padną  :wink:  
PC zawsze można zrobić, z czasem potanieją, wejdzie na rynek coś nowego...  :cool:  Więc może za 10 lat jak już sił nie stanie, coś się wymyśli...
Co do zmywarki, to Wierka prawdę pisze, jest większy bałagan, bo każdy podrzuca gary gdziekolwiek, przecież zmywarka pozmywa... Ja w ogóle nie lubię całkiem otwartych kuchni, chociaż cząstkowe ścianki się przydają. Przecież kuchnia nie jest na wystawę, tylko po to, żeby tam specjały produkować. Nie należę do osób, których pasją jest ganianie ze szmatą, wolę inne zajęcia, na przykład szaleństwa w ogrodzie  :big grin:

----------


## wierka

> wierka, między Wami "miłości" już nie będzie  mam nadzieje, że nie jesteś pod żadnym względem od nich już uzależniona (podciągniecie wody/gazy..cokolwiek). Jeżeli nie, to w sumie nie ma się co martwić, wyjaśnij i weź to co jest Twoje i koniec tematu. Fajny sąsiad, to nieczęste zjawisko, niestety..


Miłości nie było i nie będzie. Ale raczej złośliwości nie będzie. Mimo wszystko jesteśmy ludźmi na poziomie.  :wink:  
Niestety to moja kuzynka. Mało tego, obecnie mieszkamy na tym samym osiedlu, w odległości 500 metrów. 
Przez 15 lat, jak tu mieszkam, nie odwiedziłyśmy siebie ani razu.
Mamy dzieci w bardzo różnym wieku, więc nie grozi nam zaprzyjaźnienie się. I wcale tego nie chcę. 
Jak tylko będzie woda, kupuję tuje i sadzę wzdłuż płotu, by jak najszybciej się odgrodzić.

Za dwa tygodnie będą robić przyłącze wody.
Prąd wg umowy mamy mieć do października, ale powinni w maju zrobić. W razie czego mamy agregat.

----------


## idka

no , spróbowałam, walczyłam, ale ciężko było... 

gdzieś przeczytałam, że bierze się indywidualne projekty, żeby stworzyć dom marzeń. A potem wychodzi, że działka za wąska, a to drzewo rośnie, a to strony świata, a to przewód kominowy i... 
No, ale powstała pierwsza przymiarka. jeżeli ktoś życzliwy mógłby  się pochylić  nad projektem i zauważyć coś, czego my nie dostrzegamy  - bylibyśmy wdzięczni...
http://naforum.zapodaj.net/4297178e4094.png.html
http://zapodaj.net/74d3d9d5011b3.png.html
http://zapodaj.net/1ad6bad2b7042.png.html

Zapomniałam napisać, że będzie też zsyp do pralni...

Moniko! My będziemy mieli piec - na eko groszek (zapodaje sam raz na tydzień) i w razie czego drugi  otwór dowszystkiego (mąż mówi, że na stare meble, które ja chomikuję - bo się da przemalować- odnowić -podekupażować  :yes: )

Taaak,  nie wyobrażam sobie życia bez zmywarki!!!

Wierko, masz rację, trzeba to przemyśleć. Wejście do mieszkanka nad garażem jest z półpiętra,..

----------


## lemonka77

Tak jest czas na dokształcanie :roll eyes:  

*Wierka* u mnie na mapie syt-wys też widzę, że ogrodzenie sąsiada trochę zachodzi na moją działkę  :ohmy:  Jak poczytałam o Twoich perypetiach to poleciałam zobaczyć jak to u mnie wygląda. Nie wiem tak na oko ile centymetrów ale jak będzie u mnie geodeta to na pewno zmierzy. 

Zmywarek dwóch to chyba nie potrzebuję ale dwie lodówki na bank chcę mieć. Ciągle mało mi miejsca w tej którą mam obecnie. Tez w kuchni nie mam sterylnie więc kuchnię robię częściowo zamkniętą. 

znalazłam taki wątek o papierologii - może się komuś przyda http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...76#post6385576

----------


## Kejt_R

Idka, parter wygląda bardzo dobrze. Natomiast na piętrze to już za drobno dla mnie. Mamę dałabym na parter, ale z drugiej strony są takie zarąbiste krzesełka-windy schodowe  :wink:  Fajną masz rodzinkę i te instrumenty...zazdroszczę klimatu. Mój najstarszy mnie straszy, że się szybko wyprowadzi  :smile: ))

----------


## idka

Agga! Nie widzę od Ciebie żadnej wiadomości... Napisz na maila [email protected]

----------


## idka

Natomiast na piętrze to już za drobno dla mnie...
Tyle u nas drobnicy, więc i pomieszczeń dużo. Ale najbardziej się cieszę z garderoby da górze. Choć na dole też   poprosiłam o to, aby w wiatrołapie były tylko wieszaki dla gości, a dla nas przesuwane drzwi i garderoba na wszystkie kurtki i buty - a duuuużo tego!

----------


## idka

[

*idka* widzę, że macie podpiwniczony cały dom, sporo dodatkowego miejsca, my zdecydowaliśmy się na podpiwniczenie tylko garażu. Trochę małe te zdjęcia. Na plus na pewno duża przestronna kuchnia i salon. Moim zdaniem projekt bardzo fajny, zastanawia mnie tylko pokój na piętrze z samym komputerem. Dzieciaki moga mieć sprzęt u siebie, ja bym tam zrobiła garderobę  :wink: [/QUOTE]

----------


## lemonka77

Idka teraz dobrze widać rzuty. Parter jest świetny - jest spiżarka, schowek pod schodami. No super wykorzystana przestrzeń. I pomieszczenie przy wejściu - lubię skośne ściany i mi się bardzo podoba. Na poddaszu jest zagęszczenie ale taka wielkość pokoi jako sypialnie jest okej, pewnie i tak głównie na dole będziecie przebywać. Trochę w łazience na górze może być ciasno - bo jest skos i wanna pod skosem - może być trudno wygodnie z niej korzystać. No ale jest wygodna łazienka z prysznicem na dole i tak przy kilku osobach będziecie korzystać z obu łazienek intensywnie.

----------


## BorÓwki14

*wierka*, z rodziną to tylko na zdjęciach!  :wink:  daj koniecznie znać jak sprawa będzie się toczyć dalej.. będzie dobrze  :smile: 

Zmywarka w domu musi być! Ja żyję obecnie bez i dostaje szału  :mad:  jedna mi wystarczy, choć pewnie później zmienię zdanie  :tongue: . A co do lodówki, to pewnie trzeba będzie  w spiżarce  jaką extra zamrażare umieścić...ale to później, zdecydowanie później...

----------


## Kejt_R

> Natomiast na piętrze to już za drobno dla mnie...
> Tyle u nas drobnicy, więc i pomieszczeń dużo. Ale najbardziej się cieszę z garderoby da górze. Choć na dole też   poprosiłam o to, aby w wiatrołapie były tylko wieszaki dla gości, a dla nas przesuwane drzwi i garderoba na wszystkie kurtki i buty - a duuuużo tego!


Idka, spoko, ja mam trójcę, to wiem o co kaman  :smile: )) Tylko już wyrośnięte bardziej, więc może obuwia mniej ale za to większe rozmiarami  :smile: )))
Domek wydaje się być ok, w razie czego piwnica Ci wynagrodzi wszelkie braki. Ja bym może odrobinę górną łazienkę powiększyła, kosztem sypialni. Wszelkie garderoby i pomieszczenia typu pralnie, schowki, spiżarnie - bardzo się przydają i nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez tego rodzaju pomieszczeń.

----------


## idka

Nie wiem, jak wrzucić wasze cytaty... :sad:  z czasem się może nauczę)
Moniko, nie przewidujemy pokoju z komputerem - są cztery pokoje, garderoba i łazienka. (Moje młode dzieci  nie mają w ogóle komputera, jestem  przeciwniczką, aby dzieci,  aż do gimnazjum,  marnowały czas przed  komputerami i telewizorami)...

----------


## lemonka77

*Idka* a jeszcze tak patrze na ten Twój pater i myślę, że ja zamieniłabym miejscami łazienkę na parterze ze spiżarką. Prysznic jest na ścianie wspólnej z salonem. Będzie słychać w salonie jak się ktoś myje. Ale ja ogólnie mam fobię na punkcie odgłosów - wynik mieszkania w bloku z mega głośnymi sąsiadami.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Nie wiem, jak wrzucić wasze cytaty... z czasem się może nauczę)
> Moniko, nie przewidujemy pokoju z komputerem - są cztery pokoje, garderoba i łazienka. (Moje młode dzieci  nie mają w ogóle komputera, jestem  przeciwniczką, aby dzieci,  aż do gimnazjum,  marnowały czas przed  komputerami i telewizorami)...


Pod każdą wypowiedzią po prawej stronie jest opcja "odpowiedz z cytatem", klikasz, pojawia się cytat w okienku dolnym i pod spodem dopisujesz swój tekst

----------


## idka

Lemonka, Kejt! Dzięki za rady. Macie rację, zapytam, czy można trochę powiększyć łazienkę na górze...

Mam jeszcze jedną prośbę - większość domów i wystrojów wnętrz, to kierunek nowoczesny. 
Ja kocham starocie, bibeloty - " przedmioty z duszą".. Jak zobaczycie gdzieś fajne stronki, pokazujące piękne domy na wsi - wyślijcie proszę linki... :roll eyes: 

Nasz dom nie będzie typowym domem wiejskim, ale troszkę stylizowanym (charakter werandy, otoczenie, mała architektura). Spróbuję wstawić zdjęcia podobnej werandy, jaką będziemy mieć (nasza będzie na środku boku domu) i domu, który odpowiada mi kolorystycznie...
Jak uważacie, czy te kolory domu, dachu, elewacji,  będą pasować do wiejskiego klimatu, czy niezbyt? 

http://zapodaj.net/b4e9999d84dae.jpg.html
http://zapodaj.net/41d619bf3b1a1.jpg.html
http://zapodaj.net/41d619bf3b1a1.jpg.html

----------


## idka

> *Idka* a jeszcze tak patrze na ten Twój pater i myślę, że ja zamieniłabym miejscami łazienkę na parterze ze spiżarką. Prysznic jest na ścianie wspólnej z salonem. Będzie słychać w salonie jak się ktoś myje. Ale ja ogólnie mam fobię na punkcie odgłosów - wynik mieszkania w bloku z mega głośnymi sąsiadami.


Chyba się nie da zamienić (mąż przeciw),  bo bliżej będzie nosić z samochodu zakupy do spiżarki. A nie da się jakoś wyciszyć tej ścianki pomiędzy łazienką a salonem?...

----------


## idka

Kejt! Kolejny kroczek - dzięki Tobie - w obsłudze nie lubianego kompa osiągnięty! :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

Mnie się ten z brązach z kamieniem wydaje klimatyczny, ładnie wygląda z tymi drewnianymi dodatkami. Natomiast ten z czerwoną dachówką i obramowaniem okien ma charakter typowo wiejski.

----------


## wierka

Zniknęłam na chwilę, a tu tyle czytania.  :smile:   :smile:  oj widać, że pogoda paskudna.  :smile: 

*idka*  jednak udało się wrzucić większe zdjęcia.   :smile:  gratuluję. 

kuchnia i salon/jadalnia daleko od siebie. Ale przy takim kształcie domu (wygląda, że jest szeroki) domu trudno byłoby chyba to bliżej siebie ułożyć.

TV umieszczony w ciągu komunikacyjnym, ktoś będzie chciał wyjść na taras, będzie przemykał pomiędzy tv, a oglądającym.
Bardzo daleko od kanapy. Zmierz tą odległość, bo może to tylko moje złudzenie. Wygląda, że aby dobrze się oglądało to potrzebujecie TV co najmniej 60 cali.
Na górze małe pokoje, rozumiem jednak ilość pokoi to ogranicza. Ale jeśli jesteście w stanie powiększyć dom to nawet metr bardzo poprawi komfort mieszkania. 
A jak się nie da, to pomyśl nad poszerzeniem łazienki kosztem sypialni.
Dach będzie dwuspadowy? może niezłym rozwiązaniem by powiększyć przestrzeń w łazience jest zrobienie lukarny. wtedy w łazience miałabyś pełną wysokość. 

to mieszkanko dla Twojej mamy, aby było na parterze to musiałabyś tu rewolucję w domu zrobić. 




> *Wierka* u mnie na mapie syt-wys też widzę, że ogrodzenie sąsiada trochę zachodzi na moją działkę  Jak poczytałam o Twoich perypetiach to poleciałam zobaczyć jak to u mnie wygląda. Nie wiem tak na oko ile centymetrów ale jak będzie u mnie geodeta to na pewno zmierzy.


Tak, geodeta wymierzy Ci dokładnie, jeśli to jest kwestia 20-30 cm to nawet nie ma co drzeć kotów z sąsiadami, ale o więcej to szkoda odpuścić.
tym bardziej, że po 20 latach zgodnie  z prawem przechodzi to na własność sąsiada przez 'zasiedzenie'.




> Idka, parter wygląda bardzo dobrze. Natomiast na piętrze to już za drobno dla mnie. Mamę dałabym na parter, ale z drugiej strony są takie zarąbiste krzesełka-windy schodowe


gdzieś tu na forum czytałam, że taka winda kosztuje kilkadziesiąt tysięcy zł. 




> Nasz dom nie będzie typowym domem wiejskim, ale troszkę stylizowanym (charakter werandy, otoczenie, mała architektura). Spróbuję wstawić zdjęcia podobnej werandy, jaką będziemy mieć (nasza będzie na środku boku domu) i domu, który odpowiada mi kolorystycznie...
> Jak uważacie, czy te kolory domu, dachu, elewacji,  będą pasować do wiejskiego klimatu, czy niezbyt? 
> 
> http://zapodaj.net/b4e9999d84dae.jpg.html
> http://zapodaj.net/41d619bf3b1a1.jpg.html
> http://zapodaj.net/41d619bf3b1a1.jpg.html


wg mnie pasują.  :smile:

----------


## idka

Dzięki Wierka za podpowiedzi... pokoje małe, ale jak dla nas są ok. I tak powierzchnia mieszkalna ok. 140 metrów to jest  ogrom. do tej pory mieliśmy w szóstkę 73 m. 
Do przemyślenia tv, ale na tym etapie nie będę się nad tym zastanawiać, bo i tak nie oglądam tego chłamu...Gdzieś tam się go najwyżej powiesi. 
Lukarna w łazience - super pomysł. 
A nie chcemy powiększać domu teraz dla mamy na parterze, bo na razie nie możemy jej przekonać do pozostawienia swojej ukochanej działeczki w świnoujściu i przeprowadzki do pyrlandii
 "Od wieczora do północy jestem na tak, od północy do rana na nie..." - żartuje moja mamuśka...

----------


## monika&bartek

uf...juz się bałam, że wszyscy bawią się w PC. Trochę mi ulżyło  :wink:  

wierka Twój nowy avatar to przyszły dom?  :wink:  Z rodziną najlepiej to jednak wychodzi się na zdjęciu. Ważne, że podjęli w końcu jakiekolwiek kroki żeby wyjaśnić sprawę płota. Zazdroszczę że tak szybko będziecie mieć wodę. My z wodociągami walczymy od sierpnia i dalej nie mamy projektu przyłącza wody :/

idka źle popatrzyłam na projekt, teraz widzę, że na górze to łazienka a nie pokój, wcześniej małe obrazki mnie zmyliły. Wolny pokój na piętrze to garderoba? pierwsza elewacja chyba bardziej by pasowała, za to bardziej podoba mi się druga

lemonka też nie mieszczę się w standardowej kuchni bo uwielbiam gotować, ale zmiast 2 lodówek chcę tą: http://www.ceneo.pl/25762835 moje marzenie. Świnka skarbonka już stoi i zbieram do niej pieniążki na to cacko  :big tongue:  

czy jest szansa na trochę konstruktywnej krytyki naszego projektu? W sumie już budujemy, ale małe zmiany możemy wprowadzać

----------


## wierka

> wierka Twój nowy avatar to przyszły dom?  [/ATTACH]


taaak  :big grin:  w końcu mój mąż często mówi na mnie Czarownico!




> Zazdroszczę że tak szybko będziecie mieć wodę. My z wodociągami walczymy od sierpnia i dalej nie mamy projektu przyłącza wody :/


nie tak szybko.. formalności załatwialiśmy od maja. Ale niekwestionowanym plusem jest to, że zleciliśmy podłączenie wody firmie, której właścicielem jest osoba odpowiedzialna w Urzędzie Gminy za odbiór przyłącza.  :smile: 




> ale zmiast 2 lodówek chcę tą: http://www.ceneo.pl/25762835 moje marzenie. Świnka skarbonka już stoi i zbieram do niej pieniążki na to cacko  
> [/ATTACH]


ale lodówka!!! Boska!

----------


## wierka

> czy jest szansa na trochę konstruktywnej krytyki naszego projektu? W sumie już budujemy, ale małe zmiany możemy wprowadzać


dla mnie domek bez zarzutu.  :wink: 
uporządkowane pomieszczenia. Fajne.

Patrzę na okna dachowe. w pokoju nr 6 okno jest bezpośrednio nad łóżkiem. Może da się przesunąć okno bardziej na środek pokoju? (trzeba będzie razem z oknem w pokoju nr 5, aby symetrycznie było).
jeśli okno pozostanie tak jak jest teraz i łóżko w tym miejscu to:
- w słoneczną pogodę może razić w oczy o poranku
- deszcz padający w okno tuż nad głową może skutecznie wybudzać ze snu


co jest na parterze w wc za muszlą??

----------


## _PAK_

> PAK[/B] a kiedy kupiliście działkę? Dostaliście KW czy tylko info o wpisie?


Kupilismy ostatecznie 21 lutego br., a to dostaliśmy *Zawiadomienie*...dostaniemy coś jeszcze?

----------


## _PAK_

> czyli pewnie w granicach 3-4 tys zł. 
> 
> 
> .


Nastawiam się na 5-6 tyś, mam nadzieję, że nie więcej.

----------


## monika&bartek

wierka za muszą jest miejsce na postawienie pralki i suszarki, ale chyba zrezygnujemy z tej ścianki. O oknach nie pomyślałam, muszę przedyskutować z mężem.

PAK my mieliśmy 2 działki w tej samej KW, jedną sprzedaliśmy i po miesiącu z sądu dostaliśmy całkiem nowy wypis z KW z której wykreślono sprzedaną nieruchomość, a kupujący pocztą mieli dostać ich wypis z KW. Wcześniej nie dostaliśmy żadnego zawiadomienia, a skoro tylko go dopiero dostałeś to wg mnie powinni dosłać Ci jeszcze wypis z KW

----------


## _PAK_

> *idka* dzięki za listę. 
> 
> 
> 
> *monika&bartek* jeśli masz  dostęp do opału to w ogóle się nie zastanawiaj- po co masz płacić za coś co możesz mieć za free? My planujemy ogrzewanie gazowe + moze jakiś piec na wszystko. PC to dla mnie za droga impreza.


Ja też poproszę o listę, zawsze może się przydać  :wink: 
U nas podone założenie, gazowe + normalny mały piec w razie W

----------


## _PAK_

> PAK my mieliśmy 2 działki w tej samej KW, jedną sprzedaliśmy i po miesiącu z sądu dostaliśmy całkiem nowy wypis z KW z której wykreślono sprzedaną nieruchomość, a kupujący pocztą mieli dostać ich wypis z KW. Wcześniej nie dostaliśmy żadnego zawiadomienia, a skoro tylko go dopiero dostałeś to wg mnie powinni dosłać Ci jeszcze wypis z KW


 Nasz też została odłączona z większej działki i pisze o odłączeniu i założeniu dla naszej części nowej KW ...osobno dostałam ja i osobno mój mąż...teraz to już sama nie wiem...

----------


## wierka

> wierka za muszą jest miejsce na postawienie pralki i suszarki, ale chyba zrezygnujemy z tej ścianki.


ja bym to wyrzuciła. Ile tam jest miejsca? Będziesz biegać z praniem po całym mieszkaniu, aby je przynieść i potem powiesić? gdzie będziesz wieszać?

masz piwnicę, dobrze widzę? dużą? tam możesz mieć pralnię z prawdziwego zdarzenia. 
albo wygospodarować miejsce gdzieś na górze?

----------


## idka

Proszę link do harmonogramu prac przy budowie domu:
http://zapodaj.net/1891447deb070.png.html
Mam nadzieję, że dobrze to zrobiłam ( :wink: , ale w razie czego znalazłam go gdzieś na tym forum...

----------


## _PAK_

> Proszę link do harmonogramu prac przy budowie domu:
> http://zapodaj.net/1891447deb070.png.html
> Mam nadzieję, że dobrze to zrobiłam (, ale w razie czego znalazłam go gdzieś na tym forum...


 Dzięki, ten plan mam już zapisany  :smile:

----------


## domi-nikka

Cześć  :smile:  my też zaczynamy w tym roku, jesteśmy na etapie wyboru wykonawcy do SSO. Nasz projekt jest projektem gotowym (Garda od Lipińskich), ale "przerobionym" przez nas do tego stopnia, że powstała zupełnie nowa wersja tego domu (Garda II).

Co do pralni, tak na szybko - odradzam pralnię w piwnicy. Takie rozwiązanie mam teraz i bieganie z praniem dwa piętra (najpierw brudnym, potem czystym) jest bardzo uciążliwe. Osobiście dla mnie najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest pralnia tam, gdzie są sypialnie i łazienki (tam się rozbiera i ubiera, a dystrybucja czystych rzeczy jest dużo prostsza). Oczywiście jeżeli suszy się pranie na suszarkach tradycyjnych, to jeżeli mamy pralnię na piętrze, a suszarkę w ogrodzie, jest nieco trudniej niż mając pralnię na parterze. Ja jednak używam wyłącznie suszarki elektrycznej, więc dla mnie takie rozwiązane (pralnia w pobliżu łazienek i sypialni) jest dużo lepsze. Więcej o tym pisałam w dzienniku, zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## wierka

witaj Dominika  :smile: 

Już gdzieś na forum Cię 'widziałam' i czytałam  :smile: 





> Cześć  
> Co do pralni, tak na szybko - odradzam pralnię w piwnicy. Takie rozwiązanie mam teraz i bieganie z praniem dwa piętra (najpierw brudnym, potem czystym) jest bardzo uciążliwe. Osobiście dla mnie najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest pralnia tam, gdzie są sypialnie i łazienki (tam się rozbiera i ubiera, a dystrybucja czystych rzeczy jest dużo prostsza). Oczywiście jeżeli suszy się pranie na suszarkach tradycyjnych, to jeżeli mamy pralnię na piętrze, a suszarkę w ogrodzie, jest nieco trudniej niż mając pralnię na parterze. Ja jednak używam wyłącznie suszarki elektrycznej, więc dla mnie takie rozwiązane (pralnia w pobliżu łazienek i sypialni) jest dużo lepsze. Więcej o tym pisałam w dzienniku, zapraszam


tak, tak najlepiej aby pralnia była przy sypialniach. ale tu projekcie *moniki* nie ma miejsca na górze, a dom już się buduje, więc z przeróbkami tak bardzo szaleć nie można. Choć ja pewnie, wydzieliłabym małą powierzchnię z pokoju nad garażem. Nie wielki koszt zmian w instalacji wod kan, bo można wpiąć się w pion obsługujący łazienkę.

----------


## Wojak65

Oj dziewczyny widzę że nawet w weekend nie przestajecie budować  :big tongue: 

Lodówki wybrane, pralnia zagospodarowana, dobrze się takim optymizmem zarazić od was na kolejne ciężkie miesiące życia  :smile:

----------


## idka

Cześć Dominiko! Zmartwiłyście mnie trochę z tą pralnią... ja sobie wyobrażałam tak, że rozbieramy się w łazience, zsypem rzeczy spadają do pralni, do kosza, tam jest pralnia i suszarnia. latem pokonuję kilka stopni na parter i wywieszam na słońcu. Zimą suszarnia (oddzielona ścianką od pralni) jest  wentylowana i ogrzewana. Niestety na poddaszu mamy tak mały metraż, że wstawienie pralki i suszenie rzeczy byłoby trudne. Ale dyskusja jest ważna, może zmienimy koncepcję...

----------


## monika&bartek

*PAK* no to wydaje mi się, że przyjdzie Wam jeszcze wypis z ksiąg wieczystych. Przynajmniej w naszym przypadku ak wyszło.

*Wierka* ścianka na 90% idzie do likwidacji bo ani to ładne ani użyteczne. Albo zrobimy pod zabudowę coś ładnego w dużej łazience na piętrze (skłaniam się ku tej opcji bo miejsca tam sporo) albo ewentualnie w piwnicy, ale że piwnice mamy tylko pod garażem, a cześć idzie na pomieszczenie na piec i opał to szkoda mi miejsca. Na chwilę obecną to miejsce na moje przetwory  :wink: 

*domi-nikka* u nas (właściwie u rodziców  :wink: ) jest pralnia w piwnicy i dla mnie jakoś szczególnie to nie jest uciążliwe. No ale może to przez to, że zajmujemy parter i biegam tylko przez 1 piętro. W domu marzy mi się suszarka więc myślę, że osobne pomieszczenie na pranie nie będzie konieczne

*idka* lista nie wyświetla mi się dobrze. mogę prosić tą listę na PW?

*wojak* bo wszystkie kobiety myślą baaaardzo do przodu. Przecież trzeba wiedzieć gdzie i co będzie stało  :big tongue:  a że pogoda nie dopisuje to gdybamy tutaj  :big tongue:

----------


## cormac

Panie i Panowie daliście czadu - kilka stron do przeczytania. Nie próżnujecie  :yes: 




> ...
> Okna mam duże, zwłaszcza w salonie. ale w całym domu nie jest aż tak dużo powierzchni szklanych jak u Ciebie. Bryła też nie jest aż tak zwarta. 
> Z czego wynika taka różnica w dobranej mocy??
> Martwię się tym... Jeśli w rzeczywistości Ty masz mocno przewymiarowaną pompę, to pal licho.  wydasz więcej pieniędzy, ale nie będzie miało to wpływu na Twój brak komfortu. 
> Jeśli ja mam dobraną za słabą pompę, będę marzła zimą.. i to już nie jest takie fajne. 
> .....


Nie wiem jaki masz dom. Byłam u Ciebie w dzienniku, wrzuć może powierzchnię i kubaturę, bo nigdzie nie widziałam tych info.  Jaką pompę Ci proponują?

Nasz salon to akwarium 3 sciany są ze szkła z małymi słupami betonu pomiędzy. Z tego powodu też chcieliśmy większą pompę. Wiem jest OZC, ale tak naprawdę, jak ktoś spierniczy  nam ocieplenie, albo dach to całe wyliczynia na nic nam się nie zdadzą.
 Będziecie grzać w garażu? Bo my tak i to zwiększa nam powierzchnię do 250 m podłogówki. Porozmawiaj z instalatorem, a nami się nie sugeruj.  My wyszliśmy z założenia, że wolimy przewymiarować trochę pompę, by w razie 'W' mieć z czego dorzucić do pieca. 





> *Cormac*- a czy za drugą mapę płaciliście tyle samo? Jak Was geodeta potraktował w tej kwestii?


Chyba płaciliśmy mniej. Druga kosztowała nas 750. Zależało nam na czasie ( co teraz brzmi śmiesznie, skoro pierwsza mapa zdążyła się nam przetreminować  :big lol: ) i zleciliśmy to dużej firmie.  Drugą mapę w tej samej firmie zlecał i odbierał architekt, mówił, że coś utargował.

----------


## wiollka86

o matko, trochę czasu mnie tutaj nie było i nie nadążam z czytaniem! Ja już za dwa dni zaczynam roboty, więc musiałam wszystko dopiąć na ostatni guzik. Jeszcze w sobotę leciałam przywiązać moją tymczasową bramę bo przez te wiatry bujała się w prawo i lewo  :smile:  Wodociągi ostatecznie zakończyły budowę przyłącza do mojej działki, stanęła też rozdzielnica budowlana ( licznik mają zamontować w tym tygodniu). Jestem strasznie zestresowana jak to wszystko będzie wyglądało. 
Mam jeszcze takie pytanko, może ktoś się będzie orientował. Jak wygląda sytuacją gdy w trakcie budowy zdecydowalibyśmy się na zamontowanie kolektorów słonecznych do CWU?  Czy muszę to jakoś zgłaszać w starostwie, albo (co gorsza) zmieniać pozwolenie na budowę? Chciałabym skorzystać z tych dopłat do kolektorów i nie wiem jak to teraz ugryźć żeby miało ręce i nogi :/

----------


## Wojak65

wiollka po co chcesz teraz instalować kolektory ?
potrzebna ci bedzie ciepla woda podczas budowy ?  :smile: 

Zrób sobie teraz tylko "wyjście" pod nie na dachu i zamontujesz po odbiorze budynku

----------


## Wojak65

czemu na tym forum jest godzina do tyłu ???   :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Wojak65

Czyżby już zmienili czas ?  :yes:

----------


## _PAK_

> Czyżby już zmienili czas ?


Tutaj wszystko jest do przodu...czas goni  :big tongue: 





> *PAK* no to wydaje mi się, że przyjdzie Wam jeszcze wypis z ksiąg wieczystych. Przynajmniej w naszym przypadku ak wyszło.


Poczekamy zobaczymy, w każdym razie numer księgi już mam więc moge zgłosić do podatków w gminie  :tongue: 
Ale to jutro i od razu wypis i wyryz z MPZP

----------


## wiollka86

> wiollka po co chcesz teraz instalować kolektory ?
> potrzebna ci bedzie ciepla woda podczas budowy ? 
> 
> Zrób sobie teraz tylko "wyjście" pod nie na dachu i zamontujesz po odbiorze budynku


No właśnie chodzi o to że nie wiem jak to ugryźć. Czy lepiej od razu podczas budowy montować. Mam ekipę na cały stan deweloperski i wycenili mi też kolektory, które mogliby zamontować już w trakcie. Czy tak jak piszesz zrobić całość, odebrać budynek i domontować kolektory?

----------


## wiollka86

> Poczekamy zobaczymy, w każdym razie numer księgi już mam więc moge zgłosić do podatków w gminie 
> Ale to jutro i od razu wypis i wyryz z MPZP




Do mnie przyszło tylko zawiadomienie, a księgi wieczyste są teraz elektroniczne więc możesz sobie na necie wszystko zobaczyć po numerze księgi. nawet w banku przy kredycie sobie sami z internetu ściągali.

----------


## Wojak65

> No właśnie chodzi o to że nie wiem jak to ugryźć. Czy lepiej od razu podczas budowy montować. Mam ekipę na cały stan deweloperski i wycenili mi też kolektory, które mogliby zamontować już w trakcie. Czy tak jak piszesz zrobić całość, odebrać budynek i domontować kolektory?


No to już twoja decyzja  :smile:  niewiele pomożemy,
żeby to tylko takie problemy były na budowie  :big grin:

----------


## wiollka86

> No to już twoja decyzja  niewiele pomożemy,
> żeby to tylko takie problemy były na budowie


Pożyjemy zobaczymy, wyjdzie w praniu. napisałam do wykonawcy jak on to widzi więc może coś  mi doradzi.  A co do problemów na budowie to zarówno sobie jak i wszystkim życzę ich jak najmniej  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

U mnie już się zaczęły pierwsze, macher który liczył materiał na ściany "zapomniał" o "połówkach" pustaków...teraz nie dość że muszę sobie dodatkowo domówić brakujące i zapłacić to jeszcze mi zostanie tych co nie potrzeba...fachowcy 
Czasem dobrze jest postudiować materiały z projektem przed budową do kolacji  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> Nasz salon to akwarium 3 sciany są ze szkła z małymi słupami betonu pomiędzy. Z tego powodu też chcieliśmy większą pompę. Wiem jest OZC, ale tak naprawdę, jak ktoś spierniczy  nam ocieplenie, albo dach to całe wyliczynia na nic nam się nie zdadzą.
> Będziecie grzać w garażu? Bo my tak i to zwiększa nam powierzchnię do 250 m podłogówki. Porozmawiaj z instalatorem, a nami się nie sugeruj.  My wyszliśmy z założenia, że wolimy przewymiarować trochę pompę, by w razie 'W' mieć z czego dorzucić do pieca.


każdy  tego  się boi - nie to żebym się czepiał... bardziej jako pewne przedstawienie możliwość wszystkim bocianom jak wygląda prawidłowe podejśce do budowy 

po 1. OZC  - program do wyliczenia obciążenia cieplnego  budynku w skrajnych warunkach czyli  -20*C
to  w razie W jak się mówi   dotyczy sytuacji gdzie temp jest niższa np. -25 (ile jest takich dni w roku ??? rok temu 10, w tym roku 0 ) lub ewentualne zle wykonanie izolacji (ocieplenia) przez zarudnioną ekipe
2. wliczenia OZC pozwalają dobrać np. długość pętli w wodnym ogrzewaniu podłogwy oraz moc żródła cepła (pompa ciepla, piec "śmieciuch" czy np. kable grzewcze)
3. przy wyborze sposobu ogrzewania dom ja osobiście uwzględniałbym koszt całej tzw"kotłowni" w przypadku  pieca na wszystko to i tylko piec , ale i komin, pompki, zbiorniki , kaloryfery lub  rurki do WOP
podobnie w przypadku pompy ciepla - sumarycznie kompletny układ grzewczy zazwyczaj kosztuje 20-35 tys zł 
moje ogrzewanie jest tj kable grzewcze to hardcorowy (skrajny przypadek) gdzie instalacja kosztuje poniżej 10 tys zł (rekordzista na FM wydał na cały układ coś koło 3,5 tys zł ) - można też niewiele drożej wykonać WOP w oparciu o piec elektryczy Kospel (1-2 tys zł)  a w przyszlsci podpiąć cokolwiek np. PC 

teraz może trochę liczb 
OZC kosztuje ok 200-350 zł 
np. dom o pow 120 m2  z zapotrzebowaniem na poziomie 50 kWh rocznie zużywa 6000 kWh prądu 
instalacja do takiego domu nie przeracza 8  tys  w przypadku kabli i 25 tys w przypadku pieca oraz pompy (najtańsza powietrze woda)
rachunki roczne (za sezon grzewczy) za CO wnosić będą 
- kable grzewcze 6000*0,32=1920zł (grzanie w taniej taryfie 13-15 i 22-6 taryfa G12 ) lub ok 3400 w taryfie G11
- piec na wszystko - strzelam 1200-1500 zł - trzeba chodzic , pilnować podkłądać, czyścic .... można też spalić "wszystko" i mieć zapach w domu i najbliższym otoczeniu 
- PC  z tzw COP=2,5 = 2400 kWh - rachunki za sezon od 800 do 1300 zł w zależności od taryfy 

różnica w inwestycji  
25 tys- 8 tys = 17 tys 
różnica(czas zwrotu inwestycji) w skrajnych przypadkach na rachunkach ok 15 lat 

ZAZNACZAM !! 
to tylko przykład - każdy powinien przeliczyć to konkretnie na swoim przypadku i podjąć najlepszą dla siebie decyzję - jest  wiele dróg do szczęścia 
ważne by budować ŚWIADOMIE !!! a nie bo kolega tak ma, bo  ekipa polecała, bo instalator .... oni za Was rachunków płacić nie będą !!

----------


## _PAK_

> Do mnie przyszło tylko zawiadomienie, a księgi wieczyste są teraz elektroniczne więc możesz sobie na necie wszystko zobaczyć po numerze księgi. nawet w banku przy kredycie sobie sami z internetu ściągali.


 Dzieki za informacje, czyli wielce prawdopodobne, że u nas też tak będzie.

----------


## idka

Moniko, napisz mi proszę swojego  maila lub wyślij coś do mnie [email protected]
wyślę ci harmonogram...

----------


## AggaM

*Idka-* poszło, mail wysłany, zawisł u mnie na skrzynce... 

*Cormac*- 750 zł to mniej? no no.. ale ważne że mniej., Jutro jadę do geodety, dzieciaczki mi się rozłożyły i nie było kiedy dziś wyskoczyć...  zobaczymy co mi powie,... PS. Moja mapa wysok. kosztowała 600 zł. ale wiem, ze są nawet takie za 1000-1200. Cormac- a co do przeterminowania mapy- hah- ja mam z datą 12.2013- też mi się z mapą śpieszyło a nie sądziłam, ze tyle będą trwać formalności... a tu lipa- od października się bujamy z papierami...mimo, że miałam WZ-kę, także nic mnie nie zdziwi... 

My będziemy ogrzewać gazem, ale mamy zamiar zbudować komin z dodatkowym wylotem w razie W gdyby Rosja zakręciła kurek i można by znów podłączyć piec na paliwo stałe.. Mam nadzieję, że nas nie zjedzą opłaty- porównywaliśmy już kwoty jakie płącą znajomi.  Niestety, ale Kraków już za nas zdecydował tzn radni- "nieporadni" - w Krakowie tylko gaz albo MPC... co do palenia w piecu meblami- ktoś o tym wspominał- hmmm sąsiad opala czym popadnie, smród okropny, okna się nie da otworzyć jak akurat pali w piecu tym wszystkim... maskara. Teraz w naszym domu mamy piec węglowy i palimy tylko węglem. Fakt też idzie w powietrze, ale wierzcie mi jak się pali lakierowanym drewnem to jakaś masakra... ok, to sobie popisałam...

Dwie zmywarki- mmm a na taki pomysł to nie wpadłam :smile:  :smile:  ale zgadzam sie z tym bałaganem nawet jeśli masz zmywarkę ;-P

----------


## R&K

> My będziemy ogrzewać gazem, ale mamy zamiar zbudować komin z dodatkowym wylotem w razie W gdyby Rosja zakręciła kurek i można by znów podłączyć piec na paliwo stałe.. Mam nadzieję, że nas nie zjedzą opłaty- porównywaliśmy już kwoty jakie płącą znajomi.  Niestety, ale Kraków już za nas zdecydował tzn radni- "nieporadni" - w Krakowie tylko gaz alchbo MPC... co do palenia w piecu meblami- ktoś o tym wspominał- hmmm sąsiad opala czym popadnie, smród okropny, okna się nie da otworzyć jak akurat pali w piecu tym wszystkim... maskara. Teraz w naszym domu mamy piec węglowy i palimy tylko węglem. Fakt też idzie w powietrze, ale wierzcie mi jak się pali lakierowanym drewnem to jakaś masakra... ok, to sobie popisałam...


poszukaj wpisów miloszenko , spotkaj sie z nim, porozmawiaj .... z pewnoscia pomoze bardziej niz "porownywanie sie do rachunków znajomy" 

PODKREŚLAM i powtarzac bede do znudzenia - bez OZC ani rusz!!! 1m3 to konkretna liczna kWh .... wszytsko da sie przeliczyc 
a nie gdybac i wrozyc z fusów

----------


## Dreamerx

czy ktoś rozważa pompę ciepła na poważnie? Szukam uzytkowników pompy sofath caliane - ni cholery nie mogę się dogrzebać opinii o niej na necie a zastanawiamy się wśród innych opcji też nad nią. zna ktoś,słyszał?

----------


## MonikaZgierz

Witam.
Z uwagi na fakt, iż w chwili obecnej jestem bardziej leżąca niż mobilna, to moim jedynym narzędziem pracy jest komputer i telefon. Mąż ma piątek wolny, więc wszystko związane z budową umawiam na piątek. W piątek przyjedzie geodeta wyznaczyć domek, piasek no i oczywiście materiały budowlane na ławy.

----------


## Wojak65

Monika u mnie też w piątek bedzie sądny dzień, przyjedzie piach, 20 palet silikatów i klej  :smile: 
Wolne w pracy już zaklepane będzie można przywitać pierwszy ważny transport na budowie.

No i mam nadzieję że od poniedziałku ogień !!! (o ile mój majster czegoś nie wymyśli)

----------


## geburstak

Witam jesteśmy tez na etapie stawiania pakamery na działce, pozwolenie jest w kwietniu ruszamy projekt Anulka z garażem, ale nie mamy prądu i wody ale dobrych sąsiadów. Okolice Iławy.

----------


## nulka5

Jejku, kilka dni mnie nie było, a tu tyyyyyle czytania?!  :smile: 
Witam wszystkie Bocianki, które podczas tych kilku dni do nas dołączyły  :smile:  Powodzenia na budowie i samego słońca życzę  :smile: 




> czy jest szansa na trochę konstruktywnej krytyki naszego projektu? W sumie już budujemy, ale małe zmiany możemy wprowadzać 
> Załącznik 248772Załącznik 248773


Moim zdaniem wszystko na miejscu, wygodne rozmieszczenie - nawet ciut podobnie, jak u nas, więc mi się podoba  :wink:  




> Cześć  my też zaczynamy w tym roku, jesteśmy na etapie wyboru wykonawcy do SSO. Nasz projekt jest projektem gotowym (Garda od Lipińskich), ale "przerobionym" przez nas do tego stopnia, że powstała zupełnie nowa wersja tego domu (Garda II).
> 
> Co do pralni, tak na szybko - odradzam pralnię w piwnicy. Takie rozwiązanie mam teraz i bieganie z praniem dwa piętra (najpierw brudnym, potem czystym) jest bardzo uciążliwe. Osobiście dla mnie najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest pralnia tam, gdzie są sypialnie i łazienki (tam się rozbiera i ubiera, a dystrybucja czystych rzeczy jest dużo prostsza). Oczywiście jeżeli suszy się pranie na suszarkach tradycyjnych, to jeżeli mamy pralnię na piętrze, a suszarkę w ogrodzie, jest nieco trudniej niż mając pralnię na parterze. Ja jednak używam wyłącznie suszarki elektrycznej, więc dla mnie takie rozwiązane (pralnia w pobliżu łazienek i sypialni) jest dużo lepsze. Więcej o tym pisałam w dzienniku, zapraszam


A jak właśnie ta elektryczna suszarka? Nie gniotą się mocno ubrania?




> Oj dziewczyny widzę że nawet w weekend nie przestajecie budować 
> 
> Lodówki wybrane, pralnia zagospodarowana, dobrze się takim optymizmem zarazić od was na kolejne ciężkie miesiące życia


Ciężkie miesiące życia?!?! A nie super ciekawa, emocjonująca przygoda życia?  :wink:  Dobre nastawienie to połowa sukcesu!  :wink: 




> Monika u mnie też w piątek bedzie sądny dzień, przyjedzie piach, 20 palet silikatów i klej 
> Wolne w pracy już zaklepane będzie można przywitać pierwszy ważny transport na budowie.
> 
> No i mam nadzieję że od poniedziałku ogień !!! (o ile mój majster czegoś nie wymyśli)


Nie wymyśli, nie wymyśli! A etap już super!  :big grin:  Zazdroszczę i życzę powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## Lapeno

> PODKREŚLAM i powtarzac bede do znudzenia - bez OZC ani rusz!!! 1m3 to konkretna liczna kWh .... wszytsko da sie przeliczyc 
> a nie gdybac i wrozyc z fusów


Kogo pytać, gdzie się zwrócić o zrobienie OZC? Pytam poważnie o poważne osoby.  :cool:  :big grin:

----------


## justysia1985

Witam wszystkich 
ruch tu na wątku zrobił się niesamowity  :smile: 

u Nas zamiast wiosny zrobiła się zima i wszelkie ambicje Nas opuściły  :roll eyes: 
a mieliśmy sadzić tuje wokół całej działki ...

budującym strasznie zazdraszczam !
pięknej pogody życzę  :smile:

----------


## wierka

Witam wszystkich  :smile: ))




> Cześć Dominiko! Zmartwiłyście mnie trochę z tą pralnią... ja sobie wyobrażałam tak, że rozbieramy się w łazience, zsypem rzeczy spadają do pralni, do kosza, tam jest pralnia i suszarnia. latem pokonuję kilka stopni na parter i wywieszam na słońcu. Zimą suszarnia (oddzielona ścianką od pralni) jest  wentylowana i ogrzewana. Niestety na poddaszu mamy tak mały metraż, że wstawienie pralki i suszenie rzeczy byłoby trudne. Ale dyskusja jest ważna, może zmienimy koncepcję...


i wg mnie to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. jest zsyp w łazience, jest suszarnia obok pralni. czego chcieć więcej??
Wolę nosić suche pranie na górę, niż mieć za ciasno na górze. Najgorzej gdy mokre pranie z pralni na dole, trzeba by było nosić na górę na strych. 





> Nie wiem jaki masz dom. Byłam u Ciebie w dzienniku, wrzuć może powierzchnię i kubaturę, bo nigdzie nie widziałam tych info.  Jaką pompę Ci proponują?
> Nasz salon to akwarium 3 sciany są ze szkła z małymi słupami betonu pomiędzy. Z tego powodu też chcieliśmy większą pompę. Wiem jest OZC, ale tak naprawdę, jak ktoś spierniczy  nam ocieplenie, albo dach to całe wyliczynia na nic nam się nie zdadzą.
>  Będziecie grzać w garażu? Bo my tak i to zwiększa nam powierzchnię do 250 m podłogówki. Porozmawiaj z instalatorem, a nami się nie sugeruj.  My wyszliśmy z założenia, że wolimy przewymiarować trochę pompę, by w razie 'W' mieć z czego dorzucić do pieca.


Mój dom, to klasyczny dom, z dużymi oknami w salonie.   :smile:  
Muszę się zmobilizować i coś powklejać.. ale jakoś tu spędzam większość czasu. Wolę z Wami dyskutować.
Powierzchnię domu całkowitą mam:
- 146 m2 na parterze
- 113 m2 na piętrze
razem 259 m2
kubatura 912 m3
okna mają powierzchnię 60m2, he he duuużo mniej niż u Ciebie.
tak, garażu nie będziemy ogrzewać, czyli powierzchnia ogrzewana 220 m2.
trochę mniej tego niż u Ciebie, ale moc pompy u nas to 10kW. i niby też jest odrobinę przewymiarowana.  :/
Za dwa tygodnie będę rozmawiać z instalatorem, muszę to rozgryźć.





> U mnie już się zaczęły pierwsze, macher który liczył materiał na ściany "zapomniał" o "połówkach" pustaków...teraz nie dość że muszę sobie dodatkowo domówić brakujące i zapłacić to jeszcze mi zostanie tych co nie potrzeba...fachowcy 
> Czasem dobrze jest postudiować materiały z projektem przed budową do kolacji


o i już pierwsze kłopoty. :/ Może uda Ci się zwrócić niepotrzebne pustaki.. a może jakiś sąsiad kupi???




> po 1. OZC  - program do wyliczenia obciążenia cieplnego  budynku w skrajnych warunkach czyli  -20*C


OZC - to charaktrystyka energetyczna budynku? Wynikiem tych wyliczeń jest roczny wskaźnik zapotrzebowania na energię?
jeśli tak, to ja coś takiego mam wyliczone. 
Ale na to wpływ ma wentylacja, w projekcie mam wentylację grawitacyjną, a będę miała mechaniczną. Więc te moje wskaźniki są na razie są do d....





> czy ktoś rozważa pompę ciepła na poważnie? Szukam uzytkowników pompy sofath caliane - ni cholery nie mogę się dogrzebać opinii o niej na necie a zastanawiamy się wśród innych opcji też nad nią. zna ktoś,słyszał?


ja!! Ale o tej pompie nic nie słyszałam.

----------


## kgbkoc

> czy ktoś rozważa pompę ciepła na poważnie? Szukam uzytkowników pompy sofath caliane - ni cholery nie mogę się dogrzebać opinii o niej na necie a zastanawiamy się wśród innych opcji też nad nią. zna ktoś,słyszał?


My na 99% bierzemy firmę Tazo. Kilka osób w rodzinie już ją ma i są zadowoleni.

----------


## asolt

> OZC - to charaktrystyka energetyczna budynku? Wynikiem tych wyliczeń jest roczny wskaźnik zapotrzebowania na energię?
> jeśli tak, to ja coś takiego mam wyliczone. 
> Ale na to wpływ ma wentylacja, w projekcie mam wentylację grawitacyjną, a będę miała mechaniczną. Więc te moje wskaźniki są na razie są do d....


OZC to nie jest charakterystyka energetyczna budynku, ozc jest podstawą do wykonania tej charakterystyki. W charakterystyce nie ma podanego zapotrzebowania na ciepło Eu i projektowego obciązenia cieplanego budynku. Tak faktycznie charakterystyka jest tylko konieczna do uzyskania PNB i powinna byc wykonana do uzgodnionych wartosci ocieplenia, parametrów okien, rodzaju wentylacji, lokalizacji itd. a nie do projektowanych gdyz te na ogół sie róznią od parametrów rzeczywistych. W zasadzie bardzo rzadko zdarza sie ze to co jest w projekcie odnosnie izolacji jest wykonane, zwykle są mniejsze i wieksze zmiany i ozc powinno je uzwzględnic.

----------


## Dreamerx

> My na 99% bierzemy firmę Tazo. Kilka osób w rodzinie już ją ma i są zadowoleni.


Hm, Tazo - jakie ma dolne i górne źródło (czynnik roboczy) wasza pompa?

----------


## Dreamerx

a tak w ogóle to podzielić się chciałem wykopaniem promocji. wprawdzie w naszym przypadku to jest zaczynanie budowy od d*** strony ale kupiliśmy okna.  :smile:  a info istotne dla forumowiczów - pewna firma z opolskiego (podam nazwę na priv coby nie szerzyć reklamy niepotrzebnej) sprzedaje w promocji zimowej okna pasywne w cenie standardu - warunek jest by okno było dwustronnie kolorowe.A nasz pośpiech bo oferta jest do końca marca. Dla jasności nie pracuję ani nie mam zysku z tej firmy - po prostu oszczędziłem trochę i podsuwam opcję wśród innych dostępnych.

----------


## _PAK_

> a tak w ogóle to podzielić się chciałem wykopaniem promocji. wprawdzie w naszym przypadku to jest zaczynanie budowy od d*** strony ale kupiliśmy okna.  a info istotne dla forumowiczów - pewna firma z opolskiego (podam nazwę na priv coby nie szerzyć reklamy niepotrzebnej) sprzedaje w promocji zimowej okna pasywne w cenie standardu - warunek jest by okno było dwustronnie kolorowe.A nasz pośpiech bo oferta jest do końca marca. Dla jasności nie pracuję ani nie mam zysku z tej firmy - po prostu oszczędziłem trochę i podsuwam opcję wśród innych dostępnych.


Każda taka informacja jest cenna, z naszych wyliczeń wychodzi, że może do końca 2016 zrobimy SSO, więc dopiero wiosna 2017 to okna i drzwi...w naszym przypadku byłoby to straszne wybieganie w przyszłość  :tongue:

----------


## _PAK_

Odebrałam wypis i wyrys z MPZP, zgłosiłam nasze "pole" do podatków...heheh całe 20zł/rok
Teraz badanie geotechniczne, czekamy na mapkę i uderzamy do projektantów....

----------


## R&K

> Kogo pytać, gdzie się zwrócić o zrobienie OZC? Pytam poważnie o poważne osoby.


OZC liczą oby wykonujące audyt energetyczny , wystawiające świdectwa energetyczne 

mi liczyl Andrzej - *asolt* -jego wpis masz powyżej

----------


## lemonka77

PAK widzę, że niedługo będe na Twoim etapie- we wtorek odbieram wypis z MPZP. Kto robi badanie geotechniczne? Z góry przepraszam za pytanie o sprawy oczywiste. Czekacie na mapkę do celów projektowych teraz?

----------


## idka

> PAK widzę, że niedługo będe na Twoim etapie- we wtorek odbieram wypis z MPZP. Kto robi badanie geotechniczne? Z góry przepraszam za pytanie o sprawy oczywiste. Czekacie na mapkę do celów projektowych teraz?


My mieliśmy zamiar robić, bo chcieliśmy mieć piwnicę. nasz architekt powiedział, że szkoda kasy.
 takim specjalnym "wiertłem" do robienia dziur podczas sadzenia lasu zrobiliśmy dziurę na  dwa metry, wody nie było, więc robimy piwnicę...wiemy też, że ziemia sucha, piaszczysta, żadnego torfu i większych niespodzianek nie powinno być. 
ale może popełniamy błąd... :smile: 
u nas mapka sytuacyjna to kwestia 5 dni.

----------


## lemonka77

Dzięki Idka za odpowiedź. Więc nie jest to badanie konieczne- to dobrze. U nas piwnicy nie będzie ale w budynku, który juz stoi na działce jest duża piwnica i jest tam sucho.

----------


## nulka5

> Dzięki Idka za odpowiedź. Więc nie jest to badanie konieczne- to dobrze.


My jesteśmy na podobnym etapie  :smile:  
Na pewno nie jest potrzebne to badanie gruntu? Jak to wygląda? Wolę się upewnić...

----------


## Wojak65

Badanie gruntu oczywiście nie jest obowiązkowe, natomiast jeśli się planuje piwnicę - wskazane

----------


## monika&bartek

Czy Wam też pogoda krzyżuje plany? Wczoraj kopara wykopała fundamenty a dziś przyszła ulewa i nie wiadomo czy nie trzeba będzie poprawiać. Jutro mieliśmy szałować ławy ale chyba nic z tego.
My mamy piwnice ale nie robimy badań geologicznych. Kiedyś to były teoretycznie pola uprawne, a w praktyce są to grunty VI klasy - piach więc u nas nie ma na szczęście strachu  :smile: 

*wojak* może spróbuj komuś gdzieś odsprzedać albo może hurtownia materiałów zamieni Ci pustaki? Upomniałabym sie o majstra o jakiś upust, w końcu teraz musisz nadpłacać

*geburstak* witaj i powodzenia. W końcu ktoś kto nie ma przebojów z sąsiadami  :wink:  

*PAk* przebijam Cię z podatkiem, u mnie jest uwaga 0,00 zł do zapłaty  :wink: 

P.S. Czy ktoś wie gdzie muszę złożyć wniosek o dofinansowanie POŚ finansowanej ze środków z UE? Dzwoniłam do mojej gminy ale oni się tym podobno nie zajmują

----------


## _PAK_

> PAK widzę, że niedługo będe na Twoim etapie- we wtorek odbieram wypis z MPZP. Kto robi badanie geotechniczne? Z góry przepraszam za pytanie o sprawy oczywiste. Czekacie na mapkę do celów projektowych teraz?


 Tak na mapkę do celów projektowych, Badanie geotechniczne wykonuje geolog, ale ono nie jest obowiązkowe, nam zlecili je projektanci. U nas w regionie są tereny osuwiskowe, więc zawsze lepiej mieć takie badanie wykonane, być może u nas tj na sąsiednich działkach co budują się nowe domy było ono już wykonywane, więc wystarczy opinia  :roll eyes: 

P.S. Nie przepraszaj, ja tez laik w tych sprawach  :tongue:

----------


## _PAK_

> Badanie gruntu oczywiście nie jest obowiązkowe, natomiast jeśli się planuje piwnicę - wskazane


 Dokładnie  :smile:  U nas może być ewentualność częściowego podpiwniczenia, bo mamy nierówności na działce  :roll eyes:  więc dlatego też to badanie nam zlecili. Oczywiście mam nadzieję, że wystarczy zniwelować teren, tu zepchnąć, tam podsypać i bez żadnych piwnic się obejdzie.

----------


## _PAK_

> Czy Wam też pogoda krzyżuje plany? Wczoraj kopara wykopała fundamenty a dziś przyszła ulewa i nie wiadomo czy nie trzeba będzie poprawiać. Jutro mieliśmy szałować ławy ale chyba nic z tego.
> My mamy piwnice ale nie robimy badań geologicznych. Kiedyś to były teoretycznie pola uprawne, a w praktyce są to grunty VI klasy - piach więc u nas nie ma na szczęście strachu 
> 
> 
> *PAk* przebijam Cię z podatkiem, u mnie jest uwaga 0,00 zł do zapłaty



U nas dzisiaj nawet gradem dawało nieźle  :ohmy: 


Jak tego dokonaliście, że podatek macie zerowy? Ze względu na klasę gruntu?

----------


## monika&bartek

> U nas dzisiaj nawet gradem dawało nieźle 
> 
> 
> Jak tego dokonaliście, że podatek macie zerowy? Ze względu na klasę gruntu?


tak, właśnie ze względu na klasę gruntu. No ale 20 zł rocznie to też nie taka straszna kwota  :smile:

----------


## _PAK_

> tak, właśnie ze względu na klasę gruntu. No ale 20 zł rocznie to też nie taka straszna kwota


 Ja nie narzekam, wręcz byłam w szoku, że tak mało  :tongue:

----------


## wiollka86

Ja już zaczęłam wczoraj roboty ziemne. pogoda w kratkę, ale tragedii nie było. Jedynie przelotny deszczyk od czasu do czasu.

----------


## bena78

Witam.
U nas też już się coś rusza pomału. Geodeta wytyczył domek ( a zasadniczo tylko 2 punkty, resztę wytyczy mąż) . Pakamera (a zasadniczo 3 szt) stoi już na działce, pustaki kupione pod sam koniec zeszłego roku, żwir i piasek zakupiony. Teraz z racji pogody w " kratkę" budujemy pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Co do badania gruntu, to mimo, że będziemy mieć dom w całości podpiwniczony, to badania nie robiliśmy- według nas jest to nie potrzebne w naszym przypadku. Woleliśmy wykopać sobie "studnie" aby ewentualna woda miała gdzie spływać. Okazało się że wody brak ( z tym się liczyliśmy a nawet byliśmy tego pewni) i będzie tam miejsce  na deszczówkę. 
Oby pogoda była super i dała większe możliwości na budowę wymarzonego domku- tego życzę wszystkim bociankom.

----------


## Jukata

> Cześć. Również zaczynam w tym roku, mam nadzieje że uda się z końcem marca. Projekt Szpak z pracowni MG Projekty. Właśnie załatwiamy kredyt, poza tym inne kwestie już załatwione, tylko zakup mauzera na wodę, podłączenie prądu, postawienie szopki na jakieś narzędzia i ustawienie sławojki. Zamówienie materiałów. Mam nadzieję że nie będzie tak strasznie jak myślę. Budujemy w woj. dolnośląskim, 60 km od Wrocławia. Pozdrawiam.


Hej,
witam wszystkich - ja tez startuje w tym roku z projektem Szpak z mg projekt  :smile:  zaczynamy w okolicach kwietnia - nie moge się doczekac, ale jestem tez przerażona! Budowa w okolicy Tarnobrzega - musi być dobrze - pozdrawiam wszystkich startujacych :smile:

----------


## nulka5

U nas dzisiaj tak piękna pogoda, że jak się wychodzi na balkon to nie czuć w ogóle różnicy temperatur. Słońce świeci, ptaki śpiewają, nic tylko budować!!!  :smile:  A my dopiero na etapie papierów i załatwiania pnb  :sad:  No ale co się odwlecze... 
Życzę tak pięknej pogody już cały czas!  :smile: 





> *PAk* przebijam Cię z podatkiem, u mnie jest uwaga 0,00 zł do zapłaty


My też tak mamy  :big grin:  Mamy super ekstra klasę gruntu  :wink:  dzięki której nie płacimy podatku  :big grin:  




> Ja nie narzekam, wręcz byłam w szoku, że tak mało


Obyśmy byli zawsze tylko tak POZYTYWNIE zaskakiwani podczas naszych budów  :big grin:  Tego Wam, sobie i wszystkim Bociankom życzę  :smile: 




> Ja już zaczęłam wczoraj roboty ziemne. pogoda w kratkę, ale tragedii nie było. Jedynie przelotny deszczyk od czasu do czasu.


Super! Zazdroszczę i życzę powodzenia  :smile:  




> Witam.
> U nas też już się coś rusza pomału. Geodeta wytyczył domek ( a zasadniczo tylko 2 punkty, resztę wytyczy mąż) . Pakamera (a zasadniczo 3 szt) stoi już na działce, pustaki kupione pod sam koniec zeszłego roku, żwir i piasek zakupiony. Teraz z racji pogody w " kratkę" budujemy pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Co do badania gruntu, to mimo, że będziemy mieć dom w całości podpiwniczony, to badania nie robiliśmy- według nas jest to nie potrzebne w naszym przypadku. Woleliśmy wykopać sobie "studnie" aby ewentualna woda miała gdzie spływać. Okazało się że wody brak ( z tym się liczyliśmy a nawet byliśmy tego pewni) i będzie tam miejsce  na deszczówkę. 
> Oby pogoda była super i dała większe możliwości na budowę wymarzonego domku- tego życzę wszystkim bociankom.


No to pięknie, wszystko gotowe, można zaczynać i startować, tylko pogoda niech się poprawi. Tego Wam życzę! :smile:

----------


## monika&bartek

Nasza działka zgodnie z przewidywaniami to sam piach, piach i jeszcze raz piach. Przynajmniej odpadnie nam konieczność jego zakupu  :smile: 

Wiolka to jesteśmy na podobnym etapie  :smile:  u nas praca wre, panowie na budowie poprawiają wykop po wczorajszej ulewie i szałują ławy  :big grin:  

Jukata życzę powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

> Nasza działka zgodnie z przewidywaniami to sam piach, piach i jeszcze raz piach. Przynajmniej odpadnie nam konieczność jego zakupu 
> 
> Wiolka to jesteśmy na podobnym etapie  u nas praca wre, panowie na budowie poprawiają wykop po wczorajszej ulewie i szałują ławy


Aż tak u was padało? W sumie niedaleko macie do mnie, a nas jakoś oszczędziła ulewa  :smile:

----------


## monika&bartek

Wiola rano była krótka ale mocna ulewa z gradem plus padało całą poprzedbią noc więc siłą rzeczy trzebabyło poprawić. Ważne że dziś jest pogoda  :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

> Wiola rano była krótka ale mocna ulewa z gradem plus padało całą poprzedbią noc więc siłą rzeczy trzebabyło poprawić. Ważne że dziś jest pogoda


No u nas też pięknie słoneczko świeci więc pewnie chłopaki robią co należy  :smile:  Po pracy pojadę oczywiście zobaczyć  :smile:

----------


## nulka5

> Nasza działka zgodnie z przewidywaniami to sam piach, piach i jeszcze raz piach. Przynajmniej odpadnie nam konieczność jego zakupu


No tak, piach się przyda  :wink: 
U nas nie wiem, czy jest sam piach, ale w każdym razie jakaś słaba ta klasa naszej działki  :wink:  Choć miejsce urocze  :smile:

----------


## BorÓwki14

> Badanie geotechniczne wykonuje geolog, ale ono nie jest obowiązkowe, nam zlecili je projektanci. U nas w regionie są tereny osuwiskowe, więc zawsze lepiej mieć takie badanie wykonane, być może u nas tj na sąsiednich działkach co budują się nowe domy było ono już wykonywane, więc wystarczy opinia


A u nas badanie było obowiązkowe, narzucone przez powiat (ze wzl. na Kopalnie). Wiec domyślam się, że nieobowiązkowe jest nie we wszystkich powiatach.

----------


## Kejt_R

Ja zrobiłam badanie dla spokojności własnej, nawet jeśli będzie niepotrzebne to wolę mieć. Te 500 zeta to nie majątek, wiem na czym buduję.

----------


## wierka

witajcie

Juupi!! mam pierwszy mały sukces w walce z sąsiadami. Dziś zadzwonił sąsiad, przyznał, że płot jest źle postawiony.
Prosił abyśmy przyjechali na działkę, sprawdzić wbite nowe kołki, wyznaczające granice i potwierdzić, że akceptujemy granice w tym miejscu.   :smile:  

Bardzo się cieszę, że jednak wyszło 'na nasze'.  :smile:  teraz tylko dopilnować, by płot zmienił swoje umieszczenie.

W sobotę geodeta przyjeżdża wytyczyć dom, (przy okazji sprawdzi te kołki czy są dobrze) a w przyszłym tygodniu mają przyjść robić fundamenty.

----------


## Kejt_R

> witajcie
> 
> Juupi!! mam pierwszy mały sukces w walce z sąsiadami. Dziś zadzwonił sąsiad, przyznał, że płot jest źle postawiony.
> Prosił abyśmy przyjechali na działkę, sprawdzić wbite nowe kołki, wyznaczające granice i potwierdzić, że akceptujemy granice w tym miejscu.   
> 
> Bardzo się cieszę, że jednak wyszło 'na nasze'.  teraz tylko dopilnować, by płot zmienił swoje umieszczenie.
> 
> W sobotę geodeta przyjeżdża wytyczyć dom, (przy okazji sprawdzi te kołki czy są dobrze) a w przyszłym tygodniu mają przyjść robić fundamenty.


Wierka, gratuluję! Jednak dało się po luCku porozumieć  :big grin: 
O kurczę, inwestycja rusza na poważnie, powodzenia!

----------


## idka

Kejt, budujesz już od 5 rano?   :wink:

----------


## Kejt_R

> Kejt, budujesz już od 5 rano?


Idka, no tak mi się porobiło na stare lata, że z sowy zamieniłam się w skowronka  :smile: )) I co tu robić tak rano, jak wszyscy śpią, buduję sobie po cichutku  :big grin:

----------


## nulka5

> Juupi!! mam pierwszy mały sukces w walce z sąsiadami. Dziś zadzwonił sąsiad, przyznał, że płot jest źle postawiony.
> Prosił abyśmy przyjechali na działkę, sprawdzić wbite nowe kołki, wyznaczające granice i potwierdzić, że akceptujemy granice w tym miejscu.


Super!  :smile:  Najważniejsze, że doszliście do porozumienia, oby wszystko poszło po Waszej myśli!  :smile: 
Jedziecie już z fundamentami? Rewelacja!  :smile:  Oby tylko dopisywała pogoda, tego Wam życzę!  :smile:

----------


## BorÓwki14

*wierka*, również dołączam się do gratulacji!  :smile:

----------


## wierka

oj dziękuję, ale gratulacje to przyjmować będę, gdy płot sąsiada stanie w odpowiednim miejscu. Póki stoi tam gdzie stoi to jeszcze nie ma z czego się cieszyć. Czuję, że teraz się zaczną się prośby, groźby i błagania o dogadanie się, by płot został tam gdzie jest. Obym miała siły, by nie ulec.

----------


## Kejt_R

> oj dziękuję, ale gratulacje to przyjmować będę, gdy płot sąsiada stanie w odpowiednim miejscu. Póki stoi tam gdzie stoi to jeszcze nie ma z czego się cieszyć. Czuję, że teraz się zaczną się prośby, groźby i błagania o dogadanie się, by płot został tam gdzie jest. Obym miała siły, by nie ulec.


Wierka, podaj zaporową cenę  :wink:

----------


## makak

> Badanie geotechniczne wykonuje geolog, ale ono nie jest obowiązkowe, nam zlecili je projektanci. U nas w regionie są tereny osuwiskowe


Jak masz tereny osowiskowe to badania sa obowiazkowe przynajmniej u mnie tak bylo, mnie ta przyjemność kosztowała 800zł
A u mnie dzieki swietnej pogodzie koncem tygodnia lawy zaszalowane i wylane  :smile:  wiec widac juz zarys domku

----------


## AggaM

> poszukaj wpisów miloszenko , spotkaj sie z nim, porozmawiaj .... z pewnoscia pomoze bardziej niz "porownywanie sie do rachunków znajomy"


OK, dziękuję za rady, ale nie skorzystam. OZC nie mamy w planach, a gaz to u nas jedyna możliwość, bo miejskiej sieci ciepłowniczej akurat na naszym osiedlu brak. Na pompę ciepła nas nie stać, to chyba nie jest jakaś zbrodnia? 
A co do wróżenia z fusów- takie "porównywanie" czy podpytywanie znajomych ma na celu jedynie zdobycie wstępnych informacji, myślę, że wiele osób budujących się podpytuje, analizuje a dopiero potem decyduje się na cokolwiek.  Wiem, wiem, jestem zielona w temacie, nie znam się, tym bardziej dziękuję za dobre rady, nawet za te których nie wykorzystam.

*Monika&Bartek*- cieszcie się że piach, u nas glina, glina glina i dopiero piach... koszt badań 700 zł. 

*Wierka*- gratki z okazji telefonu od sąsiada.i &&&& aby płot zmienił miejsce postoju.

*KejtR*- dobra jesteś, skoro tak po cichutku budujesz  :wink:  

U nas na razie faza przygotowań, Mąż z moim bratem wyrównali dziś nadsypaną gruzem drogę, teraz wystarczy ubić z deka i przysypać czymś drobniejszym.

----------


## cormac

Kurcze nie wiem gdzie mi czas spiernicza.
Nie nadążam z czytaniem.  :smile: 


*R&K* przekonałeś mnie. Przeliczymy OZC raz jeszcze , nie zaszkodzi , a może pomóc. Już rozmawiałam  z *asoltem*, w przyszłym tygodniu zacznie się liczenie.

*wierka* fajnie , że coś się ruszyło z ogrodzeniem. 

Badanie geologiczne robiliśmy sami na początku, chcieliśmy się zorientować przy okazji co do warunków pod pompe.  Ale wydaje mi się , że od zeszłego roku jest wymagane do PnB. Przynajmniej od nas tego żądali.  Ale może my mamy pecha, bo od nas żądają wszytkich możliwych i niemożliwych papierów. Nasz urząd szczyci się systemem ISO i przeginają w papierologi. 

Co do tematu udogodnień to:
Zmywarkę polecam wszystkim, a pralnie w nowym domu jak wcześniej wspomniano zrobiliśmy na poziomie gdzie mamy sypialnie i garderoby. Od tej zimy jestem szczęśliwą posiadaczką suszarki bębnowej i uważam, że to najlepszy wynalazek zaraz po zmywarce. Mamy spieprzoną wentylację grawitacyjną w mieszkaniu i co roku były problemy z nadmiarem wilgoci  w domu w zimie. Okna nam pleśnialy , a my chorowaliśmy. Tej zimy było bosko, prawie zero wilgoci, zero pleśni, no i my zdrowi. Nie mówiąc o bonusie  nieprasowania ubrań młodego gnoma. Tak więc suszarkę kondensacyjną też polecam.

Wszystkim co już budują  życzę super pogody, a tym co starają się o pozwolenie życzę przyjaznych urzędników i krótkich terminów. 
Byle do przodu.

----------


## _PAK_

> Jak masz tereny osowiskowe to badania sa obowiazkowe przynajmniej u mnie tak bylo, mnie ta przyjemność kosztowała 800zł
> A u mnie dzieki swietnej pogodzie koncem tygodnia lawy zaszalowane i wylane  wiec widac juz zarys domku


 Na naszym osiedlu nie ma terenu osówiskowego, mam nadzieję, ale po drodze Tarnów-Tuchów są więc dla świętgo spokoju zrobimy, według zaleceń architektów. A gdzie robliście to badanie tj gdzie szukaliście wykonawcy? W Tarnowie? A projekt też w Tarnowie? Ile czekaliście na PnB? Fajnie, że u Was postępy  :smile:

----------


## Wekto

> OK, dziękuję za rady, ale nie skorzystam. OZC nie mamy w planach,


*AggaM*, wiem, że nie skorzystasz z rady ale dołączę się do R&K. Mając OZC możesz sporo zaoszczędzić i odpowiednio dobrać całą instalację CO. Na wczesnym etapie możesz zmienić mały element w domu, który w konsekwencji pomoże Ci zaoszczędzić konkretne pieniądze w przyszłości na ogrzewaniu.

----------


## makak

> Na naszym osiedlu nie ma terenu osówiskowego, mam nadzieję, ale po drodze Tarnów-Tuchów są więc dla świętgo spokoju zrobimy, według zaleceń architektów. A gdzie robliście to badanie tj gdzie szukaliście wykonawcy? W Tarnowie? A projekt też w Tarnowie? Ile czekaliście na PnB? Fajnie, że u Was postępy


Adaptacje i zmiany robil gosc z Bogoniowic ale strasznie mu to dlugo szlo, geologa tez on zalatwial. Na pozwolenie czekalibysmy 1mc gdyby bylo wszystko ok z papierami a ze trzeba bylo cos zmieniac to nie cale 2mc. W planach za tydzien lanie scian jak tylko szalunki wypozyczymy

----------


## Dreamerx

czołem! pytanie mam - jak wychodzi wam wycena robocizna za SSO ( z dachem zrobionym)? Nam na 138m2 zabudowy (109m2 uzytkowej) wyszlo 42tys bez pracy koparki. wydaje mi sie dosc drogo stad chec porownania - budujemy w opolskim, dom parterowy prosty dach dwuspadowy.

----------


## Wekto

Trudno porównać bo może dochodzi Ci strop żelbetowy albo jego brak. Może wieźbę masz z prefabrykatów i od razu strop nad parterem. Może masz płytę fundamentową a może zwykłe fundamenty. 

U nas w przypadku domu z częścią piętra, z całością płyty żelbetowej nad parterem wychodzi za robociznę SSO (z wieźbą dachową) około 240 zł za m2.

----------


## Kejt_R

> czołem! pytanie mam - jak wychodzi wam wycena robocizna za SSO ( z dachem zrobionym)? Nam na 138m2 zabudowy (109m2 uzytkowej) wyszlo 42tys bez pracy koparki. wydaje mi sie dosc drogo stad chec porownania - budujemy w opolskim, dom parterowy prosty dach dwuspadowy.


Ja sprawdziłam już dwie firmy. Dom z poddaszem na zwykłym fundamencie plus dach dwuspadowy - około 200 zeta /m2 robocizna plus zakupy materiałowe po stronie firmy.

----------


## Dreamerx

no i wychodzi że chcą nas w konia zrobić...

----------


## Kejt_R

> no i wychodzi że chcą nas w konia zrobić...


Szukajcie dalej, trzeba mieć porównanie i wtedy wybrać. Wy jesteście sprite,a firmy to pragnienie  :wink:  
Wg mojej wiedzy nawet te 200 zeta (liczone od powierzchni całkowitej łącznie z garażem) to nie jest najtaniej, ale ponieważ chodzi też o jakość wykonania, taka cena wydaje się już być do przyjęcia.

----------


## Adam1982

witajcie

nie wiem do jakiego działu na forum uderzyć,
szukam firmy która zajmuje się wykonywaniem schodów wspornikowych, najlepiej Wielkopolska, Poznań
Macie jakieś doświadczenia? możecie kogoś polecić?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojak65

Kolego tu jeszcze chyba nikt na etapie schodów  :smile:

----------


## Adam1982

heh  :smile:  ja jestem dopiero na etapie oczekiwania na pozwolenie na budowę  :smile: 
napisałem w złym wątku, przeniosę się do innego 

pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

A ja właśnie dzięki koledze zainteresowałam się schodami i męczę pestkę w wątku o schodach  :big grin:

----------


## Wojak65

No to Kejt pewnie już jutro cos ci doradzi, podpowie na temat schodów  :wink:

----------


## leśnapani

A ja się witam po dłuższej przerwie. Nie pisałam, bo musieliśmy odreagować zamieszanie przy podpisywaniu umowy przedwstępnej. Jak na inwestycję zycia przystało - kosztowało nas to juz sporo nerwów, a to dopiero pocxatek - najgorsza zabawa będzie przy ubiegabniu się o kredyt. 

Trochę Wam zazdroszcze, że sami jesteście sobie sterem, żeglarzem i okretem. Nasz dom buduje deweloper i w budowę w zasadzie ingerowac nie mogliśmy - nawet w grubość styropianu, bo wszystko ponoć wymierzone co do milimetra i nadzór budowalny móglby krecić nosem ... 
Pozostają mi tylko wnętrza więc raczej zaktywizuję się bardziej za parę miesięcy jak dom już będzie skończony i zaczniemy interesowac się schodami, podłogami, kominkami itp. 

Ale podczytywac będę na pewno.

Na razie wyżywam się na moim blogu  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## idka

Ile czasu czekaliście po złożeniu projektu na pozwolenie na budowę?  jeśli gmina życzy sobie poprawki, czy to znaczy, że projektant popełnił jakiś błąd? czy czekaliście na uprawomocnienie, czy od razu rozpoczeliście prace?  czy dokumenty o kredyt można składać od razu po uzyskaniu pozwolenia, czy też trzeba czekać na uprawomocnienie?
uuuufff, ale pytań się kotłuje... może znajdziecie chwilę na odpowiedź? dzięki  z góry.

----------


## wierka

> Ile czasu czekaliście po złożeniu projektu na pozwolenie na budowę?


Dwa tygodnie.




> jeśli gmina życzy sobie poprawki, czy to znaczy, że projektant popełnił jakiś błąd?


Gmina nie ingeruje w projekt. Jeśli są wymagane poprawki, to znaczy, że są błędy formalne, np. coś nie zostało dopełnione, brakuje jakiegoś papierka czy podpisu.




> czy czekaliście na uprawomocnienie, czy od razu rozpoczeliście prace? czy dokumenty o kredyt można składać od razu po uzyskaniu pozwolenia, czy też trzeba czekać na uprawomocnienie?
> uuuufff, ale pytań się kotłuje... może znajdziecie chwilę na odpowiedź? dzięki [


bez uprawomocnienia nie masz prawa nic robić. To jest czas na odwołanie się od decyzji. Po upłynięciu wymaganego czasu musisz iść do gminy po pieczątkę, że decyzja jest prawomocna. 
Bez pieczątki PnB jest właściwie nieważne, bank nie przyjmie wniosku o kredyt. 
Bez pieczątki i ZGŁOSZENIA rozpoczęcia robót nie możesz nawet wbić łopaty.  :smile:

----------


## BorÓwki14

> Ile czasu czekaliście po złożeniu projektu na pozwolenie na budowę?  jeśli gmina życzy sobie poprawki, czy to znaczy, że projektant popełnił jakiś błąd? czy czekaliście na uprawomocnienie, czy od razu rozpoczeliście prace?  czy dokumenty o kredyt można składać od razu po uzyskaniu pozwolenia, czy też trzeba czekać na uprawomocnienie?
> uuuufff, ale pytań się kotłuje... może znajdziecie chwilę na odpowiedź? dzięki  z góry.


*idka* 
1.na PnB czekaliśmy 5 miesięcy (z uzgodnieniami i poprawkami)
2. projektant mógł oczywiście popełnić błędy, ale generalnie zawsze są uwagi do projekty (my mieliśmy listę na 20pkt!)
3. od uzyskania PnB, decyzja się uprawomocnia po 14 dniach (jeżeli nikt nie odwołał się od tej decyzji). Musisz zgłosić się do urzędu po pieczątkę. po uprawomocnieniu, możesz dopiero zgłosić rozpoczęcie prac budowlanych, min czas zgłoszenia jest na 7 dni przed rozpoczęciem prac
My czekaliśmy do uzyskania wszelkich pozwoleń.

----------


## cormac

*idka* nam pozwolenie wydano po 2 miesiącach.

 Gmina ma 65 dni na rozpatrzenie. Jeżeli dostajesz listę poprawek masz najcześciej 7 dni na  poprawienie.
  U nas było to tak, że projekt po złożeniu przeleżał ponad miesiąc w sekretariacie, zanim jakikolwiek inspektor mu się przyjrzał. Po tym czasie dostaliśmy listę z duperelami, które zostały poprawione w przeciągu kilku dni. 

Jeżeli się nie wyrobisz z poprawkami w wyznaczonym terminie, to koniec zabierasz projekt, poprawiasz i zaczynasz od nowa liczą ci do 65 dni. Dlatego warto wiedzieć, że można zawiesić procedurę pozwolenia na budowę, na spokojnie zrobić poprawki i wznowić , wtedy leci ci czas do tych 65 dni od dnia złożenia projektu. 

Czekasz na uprawomocnienie, bez tego nie można nic legalnie zrobić. Dostajesz pieczątkę, rejestrujesz też dziennik . Do rejestracji musisz mieć wybranego kierownika budowy , by podać jego numer uprawnień budowlanych i oświadczenie od niego , że przyjmuje obowiązki kierbuda.  Na koniec zgłosić rozpoczęcie robót w nadzorze budowlanym na co najmniej 7 dni przed ich rozpoczęciem.

----------


## wiollka86

Ja na samo pozwolenie od złożenia wniosku w starostwie czekałam 3 dni robocze  :big tongue:  Adaptacje i inne formalności zaczęłam załatwiać w maju. W sumie od zakupu projektu do pozwolenia na budowę 5 miesięcy.  7 dni przed rozpoczęciem budowy zgłosiłam w Inspektoracie Nadzoru budowlanego a po dziennik budowy poszłam na drugi dzień. Wszystko od ręki załatwione.

----------


## Adam1982

My złożyliśmy wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę 28 lutego br. i jeszcze czekamy, "sprawa w toku"

----------


## Paulinabp

Witam Forumowiczów,
my także zaczynamy. Formalności załatwiliśmy w ubiegłym roku. Trwało to około 6 miesięcy niestety. Projekt tez już jest gotowy. Teraz załatwiamy kredyt i ekipę. Mam nadzieję, że w kwietniu uda się zacząć pełną parą. 
Budujemy według projektu indywidualnego...ale robionego dla naszych znajomych. Znajomi się zbudowali, wprowadzili jakiś rok temu i byli na tyle uprzejmi, że udostępnili nam swój projekt. Wprowadziliśmy jedynie kosmetyczne zmiany. Projektant dostosował go nam do działki. Koszt - 3.500 zł.  
Domek z poddaszem 140 m2 pow. użytkowej + 21 m2 garażu. 

Mamy kupione bloczki fundamentowe,deski calówki, bloczki na ściany działowe i nośne, stal zbrojeniową , więźbę dachową, pokrycie dachowe,  i komin systemowy. 

To tyle na początek...

----------


## 120mna14a

Projekt indywidualny - parterówka - bez piwnicy i bez użytkowego poddasza - ale poddasze będzie naszym strychem ( ponad 60 pełnych metrów na graty) - nasza stodoła  :wiggle: 

140 metrów + garaż ze składzikiem 29 metrów

Witajcie Bocianki 2014

od razu kieruję pytanie, ..
jak się kształtuje koszt projektu indywidualnego, ja planuję dom ok 120 m. 
Zauważyłam, że bardzo wiele osób decyduje się na takie rozwiązanie, 
ja usłyszałam dotychczas 2 oferty, 8.000, i 10000 zł

----------


## Dreamerx

> Projekt indywidualny - parterówka - bez piwnicy i bez użytkowego poddasza - ale poddasze będzie naszym strychem ( ponad 60 pełnych metrów na graty) - nasza stodoła 
> 
> 140 metrów + garaż ze składzikiem 29 metrów
> 
> Witajcie Bocianki 2014
> 
> od razu kieruję pytanie, ..
> jak się kształtuje koszt projektu indywidualnego, ja planuję dom ok 120 m. 
> Zauważyłam, że bardzo wiele osób decyduje się na takie rozwiązanie, 
> ja usłyszałam dotychczas 2 oferty, 8.000, i 10000 zł


jak dumaliśmy cz indywidualny czy gotowy to ceny krążyły od 50 do 100 zł za m2 projektowanej powierzchni.
Pamiętaj tylko że nawet przy zakupie indywidualnego potem musi ci go architekt adaptować, zaprojektować przyłącza, drogę itd. więc zapłacisz dodatkową kasę. generalnie opłaca się indywidualny przy nietypowych wymiarach działki lub specjalnych wymaganiach brać.

----------


## Wojak65

120mna14a  o rany jaki trudny login   :big tongue: 

To identyczny domek jak mój, parter 115m + ok 60m strychu (i tylko strychu) 

Dlaczego chcesz indywidualny za ok 10kPLN ?
Nie mogłaś znaleźć nic gotowego ?

----------


## Adam1982

hej 8k~10k to za dużo moim zdaniem,
ja ze względu na nietypowy kształt działki mam projekt indywidualny, 70m parter 55m poddasze, i niestety bez garażu,
Coś na wzór projektu "Dom przy sielskiej 4" i za indywidualny płacę 5k

----------


## cormac

> hej 8k~10k to za dużo moim zdaniem,
> ja ze względu na nietypowy kształt działki mam projekt indywidualny, 70m parter 55m poddasze, i niestety bez garażu,
> Coś na wzór projektu "Dom przy sielskiej 4" i za indywidualny płacę 5k


To cena z projektami branżowymi? Uzgodnienie zjazdu, konstrukcja, kanaliza?

----------


## Adam1982

zjazd, projekt zbiornika na nieczystości ciekłe, konstrukcyjno architektoniczny,

----------


## idka

Forumowicze, dzięki za odpowiedź... Mam nadzieję, że będziemy czekać max. miesiąc... Potem uprawomocnienie dwa tygodnie, potem kredyt ok. dwóch tygodni i można działać   :smile:  Wychodzi koniec maja. 
Mam kolejne pytanie - niestety nie znamy żadnych firm budowlanych. Pytałam ludzi, którzy budowali się niedawno, kogo polecają. Mam namiary, ale to jest polecenie od jednej osoby... jak sprawdzić, czy budowlańcy są dobrzy? Jak patrzę na budowach, to dla mnie wszystkie są ok. po prostu na tym się nie znam!
W grę wchodzi też wybór jednej firmy, która wybuduje nam wszystko (dostaniemy upust, gdyż mój dorosły syn w niej pracuje). I tu pytanie - jeżeli się zdecydujemy na jedną firmę, to lepiej wziąć ich  kierownika budowy, czy kogoś innego, kto kontrolowałby ich wykonanie?
Dziękuję za podpowiedzi...

----------


## idka

Pytał ktoś o ceny - jeżeli chodzi o projekt indywidualny, to my zapłaciliśmy 4900.

----------


## Krzysiek2K

Jeżeli piszecie o cenach projektów indywidualnych podawajcie też informacje jaki zakres obejmuje projekt. Nam jeden architekt zaproponował 2000 za projekt indywidualny ale bez zadnych instalacji. Niektórzy też taniej liczą adaptację własnego projektu itp. Wszystko to dopiero złoży się na koszt projektu.

U nas skończyło się na projekcie gotowym (na szczęście) za 2200, dodatkowo 1500 netto adaptacja i do tego koszt drobnych przeróbek. Tej ostatniej wartości jeszcze nie znam.

btw, czekam na adaptację i za 2 tyg składam wniosek o pnb  :smile:

----------


## aldam1

> Dwa tygodnie.
> 
> 
> Gmina nie ingeruje w projekt. Jeśli są wymagane poprawki, to znaczy, że są błędy formalne, np. coś nie zostało dopełnione, brakuje jakiegoś papierka czy podpisu.
> 
> 
> bez uprawomocnienia nie masz prawa nic robić. To jest czas na odwołanie się od decyzji. Po upłynięciu wymaganego czasu musisz iść do gminy po pieczątkę, że decyzja jest prawomocna. 
> Bez pieczątki PnB jest właściwie nieważne, bank nie przyjmie wniosku o kredyt. 
> Bez pieczątki i ZGŁOSZENIA rozpoczęcia robót nie możesz nawet wbić łopaty.



Małe sprostowanie.
To że banki wymagają potwierdzenia uprawomocnienia się decyzji PNB to nie znaczy, że bez pieczątki nie możesz rozpocząć robót.

Warunki uprawomocnienia decyzji administracyjnej uregulowano w kpa i nie ma tam mowy o żadnej pieczątce.

----------


## aldam1

> hej 8k~10k to za dużo moim zdaniem,
> ja ze względu na nietypowy kształt działki mam projekt indywidualny, 70m parter 55m poddasze, i niestety bez garażu,
> Coś na wzór projektu "Dom przy sielskiej 4" i za indywidualny płacę 5k


Projekt indywidualny kosztuje, chyba że płacisz za skopiowanie jakiegos gotowca + małe zmiany.

Ja płaciłem 12kzł. 100% oryginalny projekt, skrojony do działki jak garnitur na zamówienie.
W w-wie ceny min. 10kzł w górę.
Cena za architekturę, konstrukcję i formalności urzędowe. Bez branżówki.

----------


## kasiekkk

> Mamy kupione bloczki fundamentowe,deski calówki, bloczki na ściany działowe i nośne, stal zbrojeniową , więźbę dachową, pokrycie dachowe,  i komin systemowy. 
> 
> To tyle na początek...


Dobrze zgaduję że zakupy zrobione przed nowym rokiem w celu odzyskania vat-u? Jeśli tak to dostaliście zwrot za komin systemowy?-bo słyszałam różne wersje czy się należy czy nie.

----------


## Paulinabp

> Dobrze zgaduję że zakupy zrobione przed nowym rokiem w celu odzyskania vat-u? Jeśli tak to dostaliście zwrot za komin systemowy?-bo słyszałam różne wersje czy się należy czy nie.


Jeszcze nie dostaliśmy zwrotu za nic  :smile: . Czekamy. Wezwali nas do US, żeby wnieść poprawki do wniosku. Jutro dowiemy się, jakie błędy popełniliśmy. Za komin powinniśmy dostać zwrot. Potwierdzone z 2 wiarygodnych źródeł. 
Jutro dam znać.

----------


## idka

[U nas projekt 
cena 4900 za  wszystko, projekt bez gotowca.

----------


## wierka

> Projekt indywidualny kosztuje, chyba że płacisz za skopiowanie jakiegos gotowca + małe zmiany.
> 
> Ja płaciłem 12kzł. 100% oryginalny projekt, skrojony do działki jak garnitur na zamówienie.
> W w-wie ceny min. 10kzł w górę.
> Cena za architekturę, konstrukcję i formalności urzędowe. Bez branżówki.


I głównie za lokalizację.  :smile:  Warszawa - i wszystko jasne.  :smile: 

Mam projekt w pełni indywidualny.  
Skrojony do swoich gustów i potrzeb. 
cena 5200 zł Razem z projektami instalacji zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych (tylko bez instalacji elektr wewnątrz budynku - nie byłam w stanie na etapie projektowania domu podjąć konkretnych decyzji)

Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## 120mna14a

> To cena z projektami branżowymi? Uzgodnienie zjazdu, konstrukcja, kanaliza?


Witajcie ponownie,
tak od początku,...planujemy budowę w lubelskim 2 km od świdnika (tego do śmigłowców sokół). Jesteśmy na etapie czekania na działkę. Plan zagospodarowania uchwala się już od roku, niestety potem musimy podzielić działkę więc trochę czasu to jednak zajmie. Szczęściem jest to że na działce jest skrzynka elektryczna (domek letniskowy z prądem), gaz podłączony do garażu, i studnia. Mam nadzieję, że papierologię to stanowczo skróci.
Plan ma być zatwierdzony w ciągu miesiąca.
co do ceny to ma być ze wszystkimi dokumentami i adaptacją itp, i otrzymuję gotowe pozwolenie na budowę,
nasze marzenia to:
kuchnia min 12 m.. teraz mam tyle w bloku, jest ok, koniecznie zamknięta
salon do 30 m
obowiązkowa garderoba 5-6 m. 
łazienka 6-7 m z oknem, 
3 pokoje, (jeden większy dla syna, a jeden mniejszy  do  10 m gościnno-gabinetowy
ogrzewanie gazowe więc kotłownia nie musi być duża i chcielibyśmy w następnym etapie poddasze na cele hobbystyczno rozrywkowe (np bilard  :wink: )
podoba mi się coś takiego
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/flori-iii/
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/flori-iii/
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Sza...idp,19272.html
nie wykluczam też takiego stylu
http://www.kreodom.pl/portal/projekt..._2_2_2_56.html .. z elewacją z kamienia w wiejskim stylu  :wink: 
do tego wjazd mamy od południa i chcemy od zachodu mieć taraz zadaszony.
pozdrawiam

----------


## JWujek

Witam, my również w tym roku rozpoczynamy a właściwie to już się rozpoczęła budowa naszego własnego domku. Budujemy sami z pomocą rodziny więc praca powoli idzie do przodu. Jesteśmy na etapie bloczków fundamentowych a ja już myślę o kominach i stąd moje pytanie jaki komin waszym zdaniem lepszy, tradycyjny murowany czy gotowy a jeśli gotowy to jakiej firmy? Piec na eko-groszek tak wstępnie.

----------


## JWujek

W wielu miejscach czytałam o cenach projektów indywidualnych i zaczynam się zastanawiać dlaczego nasz wziął od nas tak mało. 3000zł to cena za projekt plus cała papierologia na jego głowie my dostaliśmy projekt już z uprawomocnionym pozwoleniem na budowę, dziennikiem budowy i tablicą informacyjną

----------


## _PAK_

> W wielu miejscach czytałam o cenach projektów indywidualnych i zaczynam się zastanawiać dlaczego nasz wziął od nas tak mało. 3000zł to cena za projekt plus cała papierologia na jego głowie my dostaliśmy projekt już z uprawomocnionym pozwoleniem na budowę, dziennikiem budowy i tablicą informacyjną


My tez byliśmy sie pytać wstępnie o projekt...mieliśmy katalog ze sobą, ale Ci projektanci robią tylko projekty indywidualne, pytając o cenę kobieta powiedziała że oni mają projekty w cenach katalogowych...a co do papierologi, sama zasugerowała, że ona się zajmie załatwieniem PnB, bo ona już wie co i jak i nie bierze od nas za to zadnych opłat...zobaczymy jak wyjdzie w praktyce...póki co czekamu na mapę do celów projektowych...do tygodnia ma być  :wink:

----------


## gabione

[QUOTE=idka;6424366]


> Jeżeli piszecie o cenach projektów indywidualnych podawajcie też informacje jaki zakres obejmuje projekt. Nam jeden architekt zaproponował 2000 za projekt indywidualny ale bez zadnych instalacji. Niektórzy też taniej liczą adaptację własnego projektu itp. Wszystko to dopiero złoży się na koszt projektu.
> cena 4900 za  wszystko, projekt bez gotowca.


A ja cały czas myślałem, że ja mam tanio  ::-(: 
Co prawda projektu jeszcze nie mam ale wstępnie mam ustaloną cenę na około 6,5 tyś.
Projekt indywidualny ok. 115m2 parterówka, cała papierologia na głowie projektanta, wszystkie instalacje mają być w projekcie, na taki koszt wpływa też projekt zjazdu z działki na drogę wojewódzką. 
Zapłaciłem na razie tylko 450 zł za mapkę do celów projektowych.

----------


## idka

Pomóżcie Bociany ze stażem! 
jeżeli mielibyśmy jedną firmę wykonawczą, to lepiej wziąć "skądinąd" kierownika budowy, żeby ich sprawdzał, czy nie ma takiej potrzeby?

----------


## Paulinabp

> Jeśli tak to dostaliście zwrot za komin systemowy?-bo słyszałam różne wersje czy się należy czy nie.


Dostaliśmy zwrot za wszystko, również za komin  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> Pomóżcie Bociany ze stażem! 
> jeżeli mielibyśmy jedną firmę wykonawczą, to lepiej wziąć "skądinąd" kierownika budowy, żeby ich sprawdzał, czy nie ma takiej potrzeby?


kierbud odpowiada zgodnie z litera praway 
dzis sa takie czasy ze znajomosci nie pomoga jesli da d....
za to lokalni kierownicy znaja osoby w nadzorze ....

*JWujek* - najlepsze są  .... domy bez kominów  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

RK zgadzam się  :smile: 
Ja ze swoich 4 zostawiłem 1 - dla "ciepła domowego ogniska"  :smile: 
(mam nadzieje ze nie przeklnę tej WM)

----------


## R&K

WM lepsza od WG 
prosty/ tani GWC Rurowy najlepszy do WM - o ile warunki gruntowe pozwalaja
WMG z GWC - tylko dla zaawansowanych  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

I dla wierzących w wyższość WMG z GWC nad WM z reku i GWC  :bye:

----------


## gabione

> W wielu miejscach czytałam o cenach projektów indywidualnych i zaczynam się zastanawiać dlaczego nasz wziął od nas tak mało. 3000zł to cena za projekt plus cała papierologia na jego głowie my dostaliśmy projekt już z uprawomocnionym pozwoleniem na budowę, dziennikiem budowy i tablicą informacyjną


Coś mi się nie wydaje aby to była prawda.

----------


## JWujek

Dlaczego?

----------


## JWujek

> Coś mi się nie wydaje aby to była prawda.


Dlaczego?

----------


## JWujek

gabione  
500 zł cena za mapke do celów projektowych,  coś około 60 zł cena jakaś inna mapka, 2400 zł projekt dom 154 m2 zabudowy, 128 m2 użytkowej dach dwuspadowy

----------


## JWujek

*JWujek* - najlepsze są  .... domy bez kominów  :wink: [/QUOTE]

Bez komina to na pewno była by to stodoła,na komin musi być :wink:

----------


## cormac

No coż lokalizacja na pewno ma wpływ na cenę projektu.  Ale wydaje mi  się, że sporo zależy też od innych czynników. Im bardziej ''pojechana'' wizja architekta , ciekawa bryła tym wyższe koszty konstrukcji  :smile:  

Najważniejsze jest to , by każdy był zadwolony z wyboru i wprowadzał jak najmniej zmian póżniej. Łatwo to powiedziec, a trudniej wykonac. My po etapie fundamentów już wprowadzaliśmy poprawki. 

Muszę się pochwalic, że po miesiącu murowania i lania betonu na parterze, jutro przyjeżdza nam strop z filigranów nad częśc mieszkalną. Garaż będzie robiony w drugim etapie za tydzień/dwa.

----------


## kasiekkk

> Dostaliśmy zwrot za wszystko, również za komin


super-my komin rozliczalismy troche pozniej i jeszcze czekamy :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

US ma 4 miechy na oddanie kasy, u mnie minęły już 3 i widzę że czekają do końca...
Najważniejsze że jeszcze nie dzwonili o żadne korekty więc mam nadzieję że wszystko jest ok
ps. komin też mam odliczony  :smile:

----------


## lemonka77

Witam
Dostałam wypis i wyrys z miejscowego planu. Można się na mojej działce budować. Ale postanowiliśmy wydzielić działkę mniejszą na której będzie stał dom -  będzie zabezpieczeniem kredytu więc lepiej żeby nie była za duża. Pozostała część będzie wolna. Czekam na geodetę - ma dokonać podziału, wznowić granice obecnej działki i potem  zrobić mapkę do celów projektowych. Byłam w gminie po zaświadczenie że działka posiada dostęp do drogi. Złożyłam wniosek o warunki przyłącza wody- ale będzie je trzeba odanawiać po podziale działki. Dlatego na razie nie idę po warunki do gazowni i prądowni. Teraz tylko czekać mi zostaje na tego geodetę- oby jak najszybciej się ze wszystkim uporał. 
Podoba mi się projekt Z98 z pracowni Z500 ale wprowadziłabym tam troszke zmian. Proszę zerknijcie jak wam się to widzi?

http://z500.pl/projekt/651/Z98_h_PLU...kolankowa.html

i moje zmiany

----------


## monika&bartek

Witam się po dłuższej przerwie. U nas powoli do przodu. WC stoi, panowie zbroją dom, koło wtorku/środy zalewamy ławy  :smile:  Poza tym alleluja doczekaliśmy się w końcu po prawie pół roku zmagań z pwik projektu przyłącza wody. Aktualnie leżakuje sobie w starostwie, dzwonić za miesiąc...

*wierka* super, że sąsiad w końcu przyznał się do tego, że płot stoi w złym miejscu. Oby raz dwa zniknął teraz z waszej działki

*leśnapani* powtarzaj sobie że skoro problemy są teraz to potem pójdzie z górki

*idka* wniosek złożony 17.11 a pozwolenie 30.12. Szwagierka należy pod sąsiednie starostwo, składali wnoiosekw  tym samym czasie co my i czekali tylko 2 tygodnie. MOże wasz architekt poleci dobrego kierownika budowy? Albo sam ma na to papiery? U nas tak jest

*120mna14a* my za projekt powiedzmy, że indywidualny zapłaciliśmy 4000. Pokazaliśy naszemu architektowi "nasz" w katalogu, parę rzeczy nam nie pasowało więc nakresił podobny, na wzór katalogowego

*lemonka* zmiany ogólnie ok, jedynie średnio mi sie widzi ta mini toaleta


P.S ktoś wie jak można sprawdzić subskrypcję obserwowanych dzienników budowy? szukam szukam i nie mogę znaleźć

----------


## Geguss

Witam,

jak dobrze pójdzie to w połowie czerwca również ruszymy z budową naszego lekko zmodyfikowanego Tyberiusza. Mamy już pozwolenie na budowę i umówionego wykonawcę. Załatwiamy formalności kredytowe i jednocześnie wydzielamy mniejszą działkę pod budowę domu gdyż bez podziału bank przejmie całe 1.8 ha które posiadamy a tego nie chcemy. Geodeta walczy z czasem a my czekamy z wypełnionymi wnioskami  :smile: 

http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tyberiusz-WRW1010

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wojak65

No i się zaczęło !!!

Dzisiaj o 7 rano przyjechali na budowę, co prawda było ich tylko 3 a miało być 5 ale są  :smile: 

Jak narazie to narzekają że bloczki za małe, że będzie dużo cięcia, że rysunki mało czytelne - więc to chyba oznaka że sezon można uznać za rozpoczęty.

----------


## _PAK_

> No i się zaczęło !!!
> 
> Dzisiaj o 7 rano przyjechali na budowę, co prawda było ich tylko 3 a miało być 5 ale są 
> 
> Jak narazie to narzekają że bloczki za małe, że będzie dużo cięcia, że rysunki mało czytelne - więc to chyba oznaka że sezon można uznać za rozpoczęty.


 Powodzenia!!!


NAM DZISIAJ MÓJ BRAT ODBIERZE MAPKĘ  :big lol:

----------


## R&K

> P.S ktoś wie jak można sprawdzić subskrypcję obserwowanych dzienników budowy? szukam szukam i nie mogę znaleźć



USTAWENIA >>  http://forum.muratordom.pl/usercp.php

----------


## Wojak65

Jak dodać link do swojego dziennika w swoich postach (na dole) ?

----------


## Murator FINANSE

> Witam,
> 
> jak dobrze pójdzie to w połowie czerwca również ruszymy z budową naszego lekko zmodyfikowanego Tyberiusza. Mamy już pozwolenie na budowę i umówionego wykonawcę. Załatwiamy formalności kredytowe i jednocześnie wydzielamy mniejszą działkę pod budowę domu gdyż bez podziału bank przejmie całe 1.8 ha które posiadamy a tego nie chcemy. Geodeta walczy z czasem a my czekamy z wypełnionymi wnioskami 
> 
> http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tyberiusz-WRW1010
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Witam serdecznie, wspomnieliście że zaczynacie formalności kredytowe, może mogłabym pomóc sprawdzić wszystkie oferty dla Państwa. Firma Murator pomaga bez dodatkowych opłat swoim klientom w znalezieniu ofert , mamy do dyspozycji większość banków dostępnych na rynku.Zapraszam

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Szanowni Państwo, jak widzę wielu z was dopiero odbiera pozwolenia na budowę, co oznacza , że dokumenty do rozpoczęcia budowy kompletne. Z chęcią pomogę w zapoznaniu się z ofertami kredytów hipotecznych na rynku i  rozwianiu wielu wątpliwości. Warto zwrócić uwagę na fakt, że Murator dzięki specjalnej ofercie z Eurobankiem może zaproponować Państwu bardzo atrakcyjną ofertę na budowę domu.  Pomagamy również w całej procedurze uzyskania kredytu. Zapraszam do dyskusji z chęcią pomogę.

----------


## monika&bartek

*geguss* witaj i powodzenia  :smile:  Projekt domu bardzo ładny, układ pomieszczeń funkcjonalny 

*wojak65* no to teraz już z górki  :big grin:  

*R&K* ale to tylko subskrypcja tematów na forum, a mi chodzi o nowe wpisy w obserwowanych dziennikach budowy

Na środę zamówiona grucha, zalewamy ławy  :wiggle:

----------


## wierka

witajcie

U nas postępy.

wniosek o kredyt złożony.   :smile: 
dom wytyczony.
przyłącze wody - zrobione.

teraz już tylko czekamy na firmę budowlaną i fundamenty. 
w poniedziałek mają kopać.

Martwię się .. co mi urośnie na tej działce?
Na głębokość metra  mam sam żwir i piach.

----------


## Geguss

> Witam serdecznie, wspomnieliście że zaczynacie formalności kredytowe, może mogłabym pomóc sprawdzić wszystkie oferty dla Państwa. Firma Murator pomaga bez dodatkowych opłat swoim klientom w znalezieniu ofert , mamy do dyspozycji większość banków dostępnych na rynku.Zapraszam


Witam,
dziękujemy za zaoferowaną pomoc lecz w chwili obecnej korzystamy już z usług zaprzyjaźnionego doradcy. Gdybyśmy jednak kiedyś ponownie potrzebowali pomocy chętnie odświeżymy temat.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kejt_R

> witajcie
> 
> U nas postępy.
> 
> wniosek o kredyt złożony.  
> dom wytyczony.
> przyłącze wody - zrobione.
> 
> teraz już tylko czekamy na firmę budowlaną i fundamenty. 
> ...


Wierka, ale fajnie Ci. Mogłabyś powiedzieć jak to z przyłączem wody było w sensie wykonawstwa/cen ? Z roślinnością Ci nie pomogę, ale Elfir ma wONtek na forum, z pewnością coś podpowie.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Jak dodać link do swojego dziennika w swoich postach (na dole) ?


Nie próbowałam w praktyce, ale jak wejdziesz w profil i ustawienia, potem w sygnaturę, to tam można wstawić sobie linka, szperaj rozumem dalej  :big tongue:

----------


## wierka

> Wierka, ale fajnie Ci. Mogłabyś powiedzieć jak to z przyłączem wody było w sensie wykonawstwa/cen ? Z roślinnością Ci nie pomogę, ale Elfir ma wONtek na forum, z pewnością coś podpowie.


Projekt przyłącza 600 zł. 
Wykonanie 5700 zł.   
Cena obejmowała przeprowadzenie wody pod ulica, a następnie pociągnięcie rur przez 65 m w głąb działki. 

W tej cenie mieliśmy tez załatwienie wszystkich formalności. Teraz zostało mi podpisanie umowy z gmina na dostarczanie wody i montaż wodomierza. 

Roślinki - dzięki Kejt za info o Elfir. Widze na forum Jej aktywność w ogrodowych wątkach.  Ale na razie nie zaprzątam dobie głowy tym. Nam za mała podzielnośc uwagi, albo za mało czasu na zajmowanie sie wieloma tematami na raz.  :wink: 
Jeszcze w weekend podczas wypadu do Warszawy skradziono nam aparat fotograficzny.  :sad: (((

----------


## Geguss

> *geguss* witaj i powodzenia :) Projekt domu bardzo ładny, układ pomieszczeń funkcjonalny


Początkowo miała to być Arkadia ale plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego nie akceptował równoległego do drogi ułożenia kalenicy tego domu więc ostateczny wybór padł na Tyberiusza. Przeglądając zdjęcia wybudowanych już domów postanowiliśmy wybrany projekt lekko zmodyfikować. Podstawową zmianą było powiększenie pomieszczenia gospodarczego (kotłowni) w celu wstawienia tam kotła na paliwo stałe z podajnikiem, zmieniliśmy także wyjście na taras i powiększyliśmy wiatrołap (kosztem pokoju). Na poddaszu dodaliśmy kilka okien a strych stał się pomieszczeniem użytkowym.

----------


## wiollka86

U mnie do końca tygodnia maja już posadzkę na gruncie zrobić. Szybko to chłopakom idzie.

----------


## Kejt_R

Wierka współczuję straty. I dzięki za info, a wykonawcę skąd wzięłaś?

----------


## Murator FINANSE

> Ile czasu czekaliście po złożeniu projektu na pozwolenie na budowę?  jeśli gmina życzy sobie poprawki, czy to znaczy, że projektant popełnił jakiś błąd? czy czekaliście na uprawomocnienie, czy od razu rozpoczeliście prace?  czy dokumenty o kredyt można składać od razu po uzyskaniu pozwolenia, czy też trzeba czekać na uprawomocnienie?
> uuuufff, ale pytań się kotłuje... może znajdziecie chwilę na odpowiedź? dzięki  z góry.


Witam serdecznie, Jeśli posiadacie Państwo już pozwolenie na budowę a nie jest uprawomocnione, w większości banków nie jest to przeszkodą do złożenia wniosku kredytowego. Sama formalność pod tytułem " uprawomocnienie " może być jako warunek do podpisania umowy lub uruchomienia środków. Wszystko zależy od banku i dobrych chęci doradcy.  W razie dalszych pytań czy wątpliwości służę pomocą.

----------


## lucjus

Wszyscy budują, nie mają czzasu tu zaglądać?
Pomocy-ocieplenie stropu majster wyliczył na 10 tys!!!!(20cm styropian +beton Mixokret-strych nieużytkowy,tylko na pudełka i inne ''klamoty'')-nie wiem czy nas nie robią na szaro,może ktos cos podpowie?

Trochę prywaty,jeśli ktoś chce wygodny parterowy domek z duuużym salonem i kuchnia, POLECAM NASZE jONAGOLDY Z aRCHONU-ZWŁĄSZCZA ,ŻE DOSYC LATWO MOŻNA ROBIĆ RÓŻNE PRZERÓBKI BEZ ZMIANY BRYŁY DOMU A NAWET PODPIWNICZENIE :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

> Wszyscy budują, nie mają czzasu tu zaglądać?
> Pomocy-ocieplenie stropu majster wyliczył na 10 tys!!!!(20cm styropian +beton Mixokret-strych nieużytkowy,tylko na pudełka i inne ''klamoty'')-nie wiem czy nas nie robią na szaro,może ktos cos podpowie?
> 
> Trochę prywaty,jeśli ktoś chce wygodny parterowy domek z duuużym salonem i kuchnia, POLECAM NASZE jONAGOLDY Z aRCHONU-ZWŁĄSZCZA ,ŻE DOSYC LATWO MOŻNA ROBIĆ RÓŻNE PRZERÓBKI BEZ ZMIANY BRYŁY DOMU A NAWET PODPIWNICZENIE


Kwota wydaje sie byc realna, zwlaszcza ze to duza powierzchnia z tego co widzialam. Ja za strop nad garazem 17m2 mam wycene 2900netto

----------


## idka

W jaki sposób zapytać kilka firm o wycenę robocizny - całość (do dachu) i  dach osobno, czy rozbijać to na etapy np :
Wycena

wykopy + chudziak ....................zł
zbrojenie, szalowanie betonowanie -..............
ściany fundamentowe.............
izolacje pionowe, poziome ........
kanaliza pcv............
wrzucenie, zagęszczenie piasku ............
podbeton ............
piwnica
ściany parteru 
ściany parteru 
 schody
podciagi, słupy 
kominy 
wieniec 
strop 
ściany pietra 
ściany pietra 
slupy 
wieniec 
strop nad pietrem 
więźba 
pokrycie dachowe

.........................Może macie jakieś inne propozycje?  Chciałabym, aby zapytanie było w miarę ujednolicone, abyśmy mogli porównac. Byłabym wdzięczna za szybką odpowiedź, bo jutro jestem  umówiona na wysłanie projektu... Dziękuję z góry.

----------


## Kejt_R

> W jaki sposób zapytać kilka firm o wycenę robocizny - całość (do dachu) i  dach osobno, czy rozbijać to na etapy np :
> Wycena
> 
> 
> .........................Może macie jakieś inne propozycje?  Chciałabym, aby zapytanie było w miarę ujednolicone, abyśmy mogli porównac. Byłabym wdzięczna za szybką odpowiedź, bo jutro jestem  umówiona na wysłanie projektu... Dziękuję z góry.


Idka, nie wiem czy pomogę, ale ja patrzę bardziej całościowo. Bo z tym rozbijaniem, to się sama zakręcisz. No chyba, że chcesz, żeby każdy kawałek ktoś inny budował. Jesli ma to być jedna firma do stanu surowego, to wystarczy rozbić na mury i dach. Firmy wyceniają na podstawie projektu, więc mają pojęcie odnośnie stopnia skomplikowania budynku itd. Niech firmy określą, co jest ujęte w cenie. Będziesz miała z grubsza porównanie.
Jeszcze możesz zahaczyć o system zakupów, jakie rabaty mogą zaoferować w związku z kupnem materiałów w zaprzyjaźnionych hurtowniach i o kierownika budowy, to też warte porównania.

----------


## idka

Dzięki Kejt. Już myślałam, że nawet w nocy chudziałki murujesz?   :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

Drobiazg  :smile:  Nie muruję, edukuję się nadal na FM  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

Niby proste pytanie a jednak nie tak bardzo proste, cenę najlepiej jak by podał całościową ale poszczególne etapy muszą być dokladnie przez niego rozpisane (niekoniecznie z cenami), bo np, 
- co to jest izolacja pionowa, pozioma ? - dla wykonawcy prosto jest położyć folię i będzie ale juz nie koniecznie dać papę lub jakiś Izohan  :smile: 
- ściany fundamentowe - z bloczków, lane ?
- kanalizacja PCV - ma być cała rozprowadzona pod chudziakiem dokładnie już pod dane urządzenie ? czy tylko 1 "wylot" a potem niech się już hudraulik matrwi...
Itd... :smile: 

Więc jak widzisz niech poda cenę za całość ale dokładnie za to czego ty oczekujesz, żeby później nie było niedomówień albo ew. "Pani tu trzeba dopłacić bo to drożej"

----------


## Dreamerx

postaraj się rozbić na etapy  i później dokładnie przeanalizuj z wykonawcami co wchodzi w skład etapu w ich rozumieniu - bo przy budowie może sie okazać że na przykład fundament pod schody lub taras oni nie wliczali i trzeba dopłacić, lub np. rozłożenie rur kanalizacyjnych w fundamencie też nie było objęte. 
Także rozbicie to jedno, a rozmowa z wykonawcą co rozumie przez dany etap to drugie.
Uf. Tak - my też szukamy wykonawcy  :wink:

----------


## Wojak65

No niestety znaleźć dobrego wykonawcę to duży wyczyn !

Ja naszczeście chyba znalazłem (jak narazie mineły dopiero 3 dni :smile:  ale tylko do SSO, a później kastingi na kolejnych

----------


## wiollka86

Ja buduję z firmą Riser z Jaworzna. Póki co jestem bardzo zadowolona. Maja mi zrobić całość do stanu deweloperskiego.

----------


## Murator FINANSE

> No niestety znaleźć dobrego wykonawcę to duży wyczyn !
> 
> Ja naszczeście chyba znalazłem (jak narazie mineły dopiero 3 dni ale tylko do SSO, a później kastingi na kolejnych


Szukając firm do budowy, domyślam się , że Pan jest już na etapie załatwiania kompletu dokumentów. Czy przeglądał Pan oferty kredytowe?

----------


## idka

Dzięki Bocianki za podpowiedzi - bezcenne!
Czyli podsumowując - mają podać cenę za całość etapu , wybieramy wykonawcę i przed podpisaniem umowy mają wypisać, co wchodzi w tę cenę. Dajemy to kierownikowi budowy, który sprawdza, czy wszystko jest tam wliczone i można przystąpić do podpisania umowy, w której są zawarte podpunkty, wydzielone przez budowlańców. czy tak jest ok?
Poprawcie w razie czego. Ilu firmom równolegle dawaliście projekty do wyceny?

----------


## monika&bartek

*wierka* u nas sam piach więc nie jesteś sama z obawami czy coś w ogóle urośnie. Gratuluję rozpoczęcia robót, przyłącza wody (tego akurat zazdroszczę  :big tongue: ) i złożenia wniosku o kredyt

*wiolka* fajnie to u Was wygląda  :smile:  

*idka* my orientowaliśmy się etapmi: murowanie piwnic, parteru, poddasza i kominów, wieniec i dach razem

u nas w końcu zalane ławy  :wiggle:

----------


## idka

Moniko - faaaajnie macie. A u nas papierologia stosowana. Czekamy na papier o zjeździe z drogi i potem pozwolenie na budowę.
 pogoda zapowiada się na weekend piękna, więc miłej roboty...
jeżeli ktoś ma chwilę, aby odpowiedzieć na moje pytania - dziękuję z góry!

----------


## Dreamerx

> Dzięki Bocianki za podpowiedzi - bezcenne!
> Czyli podsumowując - mają podać cenę za całość etapu , wybieramy wykonawcę i przed podpisaniem umowy mają wypisać, co wchodzi w tę cenę. Dajemy to kierownikowi budowy, który sprawdza, czy wszystko jest tam wliczone i można przystąpić do podpisania umowy, w której są zawarte podpunkty, wydzielone przez budowlańców. czy tak jest ok?
> Poprawcie w razie czego. Ilu firmom równolegle dawaliście projekty do wyceny?


My dalismy projekt do wyceny 10 firmom. Ceny wahają się między 35tys. a 50 tys. więc jest na czym oszczedzić. Z waznych rzeczy które firmy nie wliczają najczęśniej:
-taras i schody - ale warto przemyśleć czy nie zrobić samemu (jest taniej tylko nie zrobicie kafelek - z tym ze kafelki i tak popekają po paru latach wiec od razu lepiej robic drewno albo kostkę)
- bednarka - odgromnicza instalacja - powinna być zrobione
-koparka - zawsze warto pytać czy jest w cenie
- obicie płytami osb (w zależności od konstrukcji dachu i stropu)

Poza tym warto kierować się rozsądkiem - my odrzuciliśmy na start np. firmę która chciała 3 tysie za wykop i wylanie ław fundamentowych, z tym że koparka po naszej stronie i beton (czyli zamawiamy koparkę ściągającą humus za którą płacimy sami, oni dokopują w pół dnia za 3tysiące 80m ławy łopatami i za to biorą 3tysiące, my zamawiamy beton b20 z pompą za który płacimy osobno - suma sumarum 4 h pracy za 3 000 to ewidentna próba naciągnięcia). Jeżeli coś wyda wam się przesadzone - pytajcie, czytajcie i porównujcie z innymi firmami.

----------


## ceel

> Poza tym warto kierować się rozsądkiem - my odrzuciliśmy na start np. firmę która chciała 3 tysie za wykop i wylanie ław fundamentowych, z tym że koparka po naszej stronie i beton (czyli zamawiamy koparkę ściągającą humus za którą płacimy sami, oni dokopują w pół dnia za 3tysiące 80m ławy łopatami i za to biorą 3tysiące, my zamawiamy beton b20 z pompą za który płacimy osobno - suma sumarum 4 h pracy za 3 000 to ewidentna próba naciągnięcia). Jeżeli coś wyda wam się przesadzone - pytajcie, czytajcie i porównujcie z innymi firmami.


no tak a szalunek, zbrojenie to samo się zrobi? no chyba , że lejesz beton prosto w wykop bez zbrojenia to przepraszam moja uwaga jest nie na miejscu

----------


## Dreamerx

> no tak a szalunek, zbrojenie to samo się zrobi? no chyba , że lejesz beton prosto w wykop bez zbrojenia to przepraszam moja uwaga jest nie na miejscu


szalunek sam się nie zrobi. Zbrojenie kupowane skręcone, kwestia umieszczenia w ławie, szalunek potraktowałem jako oczywistą oczywistość. Chcesz mi powiedzieć że 3 tys. za pół dnia roboty dla 3 osób to jest uczciwa cena???
Akurat firma o której piszę przeskoczyła średnią konkurencję o 15 tysięcy w wycenie (w stosunku do najtańszej nawet więcej) więc ciągle uważam, że rozsądkowa analiza prac i wartości tychże pozwoli znacznie ograniczyć wydawanie pieniędzy na firmę która postanawia ogolić inwestora jak barana.

----------


## ceel

> szalunek sam się nie zrobi. Zbrojenie kupowane skręcone, kwestia umieszczenia w ławie, szalunek potraktowałem jako oczywistą oczywistość. Chcesz mi powiedzieć że 3 tys. za pół dnia roboty dla 3 osób to jest uczciwa cena???
> Akurat firma o której piszę przeskoczyła średnią konkurencję o 15 tysięcy w wycenie (w stosunku do najtańszej nawet więcej) więc ciągle uważam, że rozsądkowa analiza prac i wartości tychże pozwoli znacznie ograniczyć wydawanie pieniędzy na firmę która postanawia ogolić inwestora jak barana.


 pewnie , że należy liczyć szukać i kalkulować ale po twoim poście wyszlo na to , że beton lejesz w wykop bez zbrojenia a firma bieże kasę za przyglądanie się temu procederowi. 
Ja z  zasady na wstępie odrzucałem najtańszą i najdroższą ofertę.

----------


## idka

Dziękuję za rady. Skąd znaleźliście aż 10 ekip? Ja znalazłam kilka, ale większośc już miała zajęte terminy. Boję się brać ekipę poleconą przez jedną tylko  osobę...

----------


## klinek0

Bardzo dobra zasada z tą najtańszą i najdroższą. Tą drugą zawsze najłatwiej odrzucić  :tongue:  . 
A jakie są u was w okolicy ceny wynajęcia kopary? Jeszcze się zbytnio nie rozglądałem ale sąsiad wynajmował za 120/h

----------


## Wojak65

U nas też kopara za 120/h wiec cena raczej normalna.

A tak w ogóle to życzę wam takiej ekipy górali jak moja : 3 osoby i 3 dni murowania !

----------


## idka

U nas koparka za 90 zł.

----------


## cormac

U nas koparkowy bierze 100zl/h plus dojazd. Na szczeście mieszka 10 min od nas.  Pierwsza koparka przy fundamentach brała 80 zeta za godzine, ale za dojazd policzył nas jak za 2 robotogodziny.

----------


## Daniel76

Witam wszystkie bociany 2014.  Też dołączam choć będę spóźnionym bocianem. Prace rozpoczynam we wrześniu a teraz dogrywam materiały. Buduję Kendrę 2M.

----------


## BorÓwki14

*Daniel76*, powodzenia  :smile:  będziesz jesiennym bocianem  :wink:

----------


## gabione

> Witam wszystkie bociany 2014.  Też dołączam choć będę spóźnionym bocianem. Prace rozpoczynam we wrześniu a teraz dogrywam materiały. Buduję Kendrę 2M.


Będziesz jesiennym bocianem, a ja będę chyba grudniowym bałwanem.
Murasz obiecał mi termin początek września, na dzień dzisiejszy mam zakupione 960szt. pustaka 24 parę stępli na strop, ba nawet projektu jeszcze nie mam. Zrobiłem niezłą wtopę z wyborem projektanta miało być tak pięknie a wyszło jak zawsze... Projekt ma być indywidualny, na bazie gotowego projektu. Na dzień dzisiejszy z papierkowej roboty jest "robiony zjazd z drogi wojewódzkiej na działkę" prośba do zarządu dróg o zbliżenie do krawędzi jezdni i tyle.

----------


## wiollka86

> Będziesz jesiennym bocianem, a ja będę chyba grudniowym bałwanem.
> Murasz obiecał mi termin początek września, na dzień dzisiejszy mam zakupione 960szt. pustaka 24 parę stępli na strop, ba nawet projektu jeszcze nie mam. Zrobiłem niezłą wtopę z wyborem projektanta miało być tak pięknie a wyszło jak zawsze... Projekt ma być indywidualny, na bazie gotowego projektu. Na dzień dzisiejszy z papierkowej roboty jest "robiony zjazd z drogi wojewódzkiej na działkę" prośba do zarządu dróg o zbliżenie do krawędzi jezdni i tyle.


Jesli chodzi o dostep do drogi to tez mialam przeboje pod tym wzgledem. Bity miesiac czekalam na pismo- w zasadzie kilka zdan przepisanych z aktu notarialnego podbitych przez pracownika urzedu o dostepie do drogi publicznej. W dodatku musialam sie o nie upomniec bo chyba im sie nie spieszylo zbytnio. Ale tak to juz jest z tymi formalnosciami. Trzeba swoje przejsc zeby pozniej bylo z gorki  :smile:

----------


## Ariad

Witam wszystkich budujących  :yes: 
My również rozpoczynamy w tym roku.
Oczekujemy na PnB
Jeszcze nie przejrzałam całego wątku, ale wpiszę parę danych do porównania  :smile: 
Projekt indywidualny , parterówka z nieużytkowym poddaszem, 150m kw. użytkowe, podpiwniczony w połowie - 5.000
kierownik budowy 2.500
koszt robocizny SSO:
  I. 85.000 + koszt koparki - firma z nieposzlakowaną opinią, polecana z paru niezależnych źródeł, oglądałam ich domy.
 II. 75.000 + koszt koparki - firma też dobra, ale oceniana przez budujących jako dość tania  

Wiedziałam, że SSO parterówki droższy niż z użytkowym poddaszem, ale trochę przeraziły mnie te kwoty... Dodatkowo budujemy na Śląsku (Jastrzębie- Zdrój), a tu też ceny wysokie.
wybraliśmy I firmę, Pan robi nam kosztorys materiałowy. Rozważam jeszcze (ja, bo mąż nie chce o tym słyszeć) opcję wycofania się po ujrzeniu kwot z kosztorysu... 
Rozpoczęcie budowy planowane 15.05.

----------


## monika&bartek

*idka* papier niestety musi poleżeć w pl... Macie już pnb? murarzy szukaliśmy przez znajomych bociankwó, plus szwagier robi wykończenia więc zna paru ludzi z branży

*klinek0* u mnie 85zł/h pracy koparką

*wojak* mega szybko Wam idzie  :big grin: 

*Daniel* powodzenia w załatwianiu formalności

*gabione* a nie możesz zmienić architekta?

*Ariad* witam sąsiadów bocianów  :smile: 


my się właśnie zbieramy na budowę podlać nasze ławy  :wink:

----------


## gabione

> koszt robocizny SSO:
>   I. 85.000 + koszt koparki - firma z nieposzlakowaną opinią, polecana z paru niezależnych źródeł, oglądałam ich domy.
>  II. 75.000 + koszt koparki - firma też dobra, ale oceniana przez budujących jako dość tania  
> 
> Wiedziałam, że SSO parterówki droższy niż z użytkowym poddaszem, ale trochę przeraziły mnie te kwoty... Dodatkowo budujemy na Śląsku (Jastrzębie- Zdrój), a tu też ceny wysokie.
> .


Drogo-mam nadzieję, że to z dachem.
Nie będę zmieniał architekta, ponieważ ten archi to mój przyszły sąsiad, tzn. ma działkę koło mojej i też planuje się budować za jakiś czas.
Jutro do niego jadę i będę go molestował.

----------


## Ariad

> Drogo-mam nadzieję, że to z dachem.


Z dachem. 
Z kosztorysu: "konstrukcja dachowa 257m kw. 15.000, pokrycie dachu+ orynnowanie +okucia kominów 14.000"
Jak to u Was koszt robocizny dachu? Cały czas zastanawiam się, czemu wszystko tak drogo... dom na bazie prostokąta, dach prosty, 1 komin... czyżby ta piwnica aż tak drogo? (27.000 robocizna do poziomu parteru )

----------


## AggaM

*Ariad-* my mamy wycenę trzech ekip - SSO - fundamenty po dach, bez piwnic, bo ich nie mamy:
- 40 tyś - dobra ekipa, ma świetne referencje moich znajomych 
- 35 tyś - niezła ekipa, taż z polecenia
- 29 tyś. - z polecenia, jeszcze nie oglądaliśmy ich prac. 
Domek o pow netto 164 m2- pytaliśmy jednej z ekip ile wyniósłby sam dach- 188,6 m2 wyceniony na 12 tyś /robocizna z okuciami kominów, orynnowaniem.

----------


## r&a&e&i

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów,
podobnie jak Daniel76 zaczynamy sierpień/wrzesień. 
nie mamy jeszcze pozwolenia, ale mamy nadzieję zdążyć z dokumentami  :smile: 
pozdrawiamy i życzymy dobrej pogody i słusznych decyzji

----------


## dar-ek

> A mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć, jak się rysują koszta geodezyjne w mazowieckim?[moderowano]


W zależności ,przeciętnie tak około 500-600 zl.

----------


## Dreamerx

> Dziękuję za rady. Skąd znaleźliście aż 10 ekip? Ja znalazłam kilka, ale większośc już miała zajęte terminy. Boję się brać ekipę poleconą przez jedną tylko  osobę...


częściowo szukaliśmy kontaktów po znajomych którzy się budowali i jeżdżąc po budowach, trzy dostaliśmy tu na forum muratora od ludzi z opolskiego którzy się budowali a też dwa lub trzy wyselekcjonowane z portali typu oferteo czy innego ofereo na których szukaliśmy wykonawcy. Dróg jest kilka, trzeba poświęcić trochę czasu...

----------


## sylwus115

Witam Wszystkich  :smile: 
My właśnie zaczęliśmy budować nasz wymarzony Domek więc wybór ekipy i papiery mamy już za sobą. Wczoraj koparka robiła wykopy pod fundamenty, na razie podchodzę do tego spokojnie choć już po rozmowie z wykonawcą widzimy kilka "błędów" lub innego podejścia projektanta i mamy nad czym rozmyślać... A rozwiązań również szukam na tym forum. 
Życzę Wszystkim bociankom i sobie wytrwałości i powodzenia w inwestycji ... życia  :smile:

----------


## Lapeno

Hej Bocianki!

U nas ekipa jedzie do przodu aż furczy.
Właśnie są na etapie stawiania ścian na parterze. Budowa rośnie w oczach. Do końca maja mamy umowę, że zrobią SSO z dachem. Zobaczymy.

----------


## Krzysiek2K

Lapeno, jedziesz z koksem, wigilia w nowym domu?  :big grin:  U nas wczoraj złożyliśmy wniosek o pnb. Powodzenia

----------


## wiollka86

> Hej Bocianki!
> 
> U nas ekipa jedzie do przodu aż furczy.
> Właśnie są na etapie stawiania ścian na parterze. Budowa rośnie w oczach. Do końca maja mamy umowę, że zrobią SSO z dachem. Zobaczymy.


Super! U mnie też już jadą z parterem. Wczoraj przyjechał Porotherm i chłopaki walczą aż miło popatrzeć  :smile:  Robi się pomarańczowo na placu budowy  :smile:  Mury pną się do nieba  :big tongue:

----------


## Wojak65

No i bardzo ładnie to wygląda  :smile: 
Forum zauważyłem że parę dni było "nieczynne", chyba murowali wszyscy :big tongue: 

U mnie dzisiaj o 10 zalali wieniec i teraz nie marnując czasu murują ścianki działowe.

Umówieni byliśmy na oddanie SSO w połowie czerwca, wczoraj majster się śmiał że będą mieć ze 3 tyg. wolnego bo się wyrobią wcześniej  :smile: 

Byle tak dalej czego sobie i wam życze !

----------


## Lapeno

> Lapeno, jedziesz z koksem, wigilia w nowym domu?  U nas wczoraj złożyliśmy wniosek o pnb. Powodzenia


Jak się uda to czemu nie?  :Smile:  
Natomiast świadomość tego, że teraz to się "niedługo zacznie" powoli mnie ogarnia. Postawienie murów to pikuś wobec zagdanień związanych z instalacjami, wykonawcami itp.

----------


## BorÓwki14

> Natomiast świadomość tego, że teraz to się "niedługo zacznie" powoli mnie ogarnia. Postawienie murów to pikuś wobec zagdanień związanych z instalacjami, wykonawcami itp.


U nas tak samo! ;p Powoli myślimy nad kolejnymi etapami, co po SSO... pewnie okna i drzw, a poźniej...??!? Trzeba sobie to jakoś poukladac i zacząć szukać kolejnych wykonawców. Umowa o prąd przyszła do nas również ostatnio pocztą- podłacz...końcem września  :bash:

----------


## semiramida

u nas trzeba w końcu się wziąć za mury poddasza i kominy. Jaki bloczek grubości 24 cm jest najcieplejszy? mam trochę porothermu ale nie wystarczy...

----------


## R&K

BK ma najlepsze parametry

----------


## Wojak65

BK najcieplejszy ale jak masz już jakiś porotherm to poprostu dokup i już.

Musisz sama wybrać na czym tak naprawdę ci zależy i do tego dopasować materiały

----------


## wiollka86

Świeżutkie, pół godziny temu robione  :smile: 
Tak to się przedstawia aktualnie u mnie  :smile:

----------


## sylwus115

> Świeżutkie, pół godziny temu robione 
> Tak to się przedstawia aktualnie u mnie


Hej wiollka86 stawiacie z Porothermu na klei ?

My też mamy taki zamiar, fajnie to wygląda i tak czysto ...  :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

Tak, to jest ta zaprawa cienkospoinowa dołączana do zakupionych bloczków. Fajnie, czysto wygląda i szybko się montuje. Ścianki rosną w oczach  :smile:

----------


## Lapeno

Nie wiem, czy wy też tak macie, ale mój dom wydaje się "zajebiście" mały. Idą z murami do góry - super, ale pokoje takie jakieś klitki. Masakra.  :eek:

----------


## Wojak65

Lapeno mam dokładnie to samo !

Wczoraj jak przyjechałedo do domu z budowy to mierzyłem w pokoju ściany bo masakrycznie wszystko małe.

Mam nadzieję że to tylko takie złudzenie  :smile: 

Jeszcze majstra oryczałem czemu takie małe wymurowali  :big lol:

----------


## wiollka86

> Nie wiem, czy wy też tak macie, ale mój dom wydaje się "zajebiście" mały. Idą z murami do góry - super, ale pokoje takie jakieś klitki. Masakra.


Pomieszczenia bez wykończenia i mebli zawsze wydaja się małe, a po urządzeniu się to zmienia. Jak moja mama robiła remont kuchni po skuciu tynków zastanawiałam się jak te wszystkie meble się tu zmieściły  :smile:  Dom kolegi tez wydawał się mały a teraz ma tyle miejsca, że aż za dużo  :smile:

----------


## semiramida

no to pociecha, bo mi też pokoje dzieci wyglądają na takie "na styk" a przecież powierzchnie ich są jak norma na salon... orządny sufit jak dojdzie i jasne gladkie sciany to wszystko optycznie się oddali od siebie... u nas tylko salon i gabinet  nadal jest wielki, no to ciekawe jak wyogromnieje po tynkach

----------


## monika&bartek

*Lapeno* ambitny plan, oby udalo się zrealizować  :big grin:   Z wielkością też tak mam, jak wykopali dół to myślałam że się popłacze jak widziałam tą naszą klitkę  :wink:  

*wiolka* ach pięknie Wam mury rosną :] Dobrze się czyta że szybko i czysto sie muruje bo u nas też Porotherm na kleju  :smile:

----------


## wierka

witam wszystkich

Gratuluję postępów na budowach. 
U nas już też się troszkę dzieje, ławy fundamentowe wylane.




> Nie wiem, czy wy też tak macie, ale mój dom wydaje się "zajebiście" mały.


Też miałam taki dylemat dzisiaj. Wszystko takie małe się wydaje. Aż do wykonawców mówiłam, że coś popsuli, bo w salonie to nawet kanapa mi się nie zmieści!  :smile:

----------


## Lapeno

> Też miałam taki dylemat dzisiaj. Wszystko takie małe się wydaje. Aż do wykonawców mówiłam, że coś popsuli, bo w salonie to nawet kanapa mi się nie zmieści!


Żona to aż chciała do geodety dzwonić, że źle dom wymierzył, kołki powbijał za blisko siebie itp. Normalnie godzinę "krokami" (nie mieliśmy miary pod ręką) mierzyliśmy odległości czy aby na pewno wszystko się zgadza  :jaw drop:  :wiggle: 

Za to ekipa mówi, że duży dom to bedzie  :Smile:

----------


## monika&bartek

lapeno nam też wszyscy mówią że dom ogromny, ale ja dalej mam wątpliwości. Jak ja zmieszczę tam wszystkie sprzęty?  :tongue: 

bocianki może Wy pomożecie bo już sami z mężem nie wiemy co zrobić. Miesiąc temu zaklepaliśmy murarza, którego w zeszłym tygodniu wyrzucili z firmy budowlanej bo ponoć nie pierwszy raz coś źle zrobił więc szwagier budowlaniec polecił nam innego. No i mamy dylemat...

Murarz 1 - zaklepany od przeszło miesiąca, niby trochę gorszy, ale skoro stracił pracę i jest przed świętami mam moralniaka jak można go teraz wyrzucić. Ten mógłby zacząć murować od przyszłego tygodnia
Murarz 2 - trochę lepszy, ale zacznie gdzieś za miesiąc, a ławy już wylane od tygodnia. U nas na działce piach, boję się, że ziemia przez ten czas się bardzo osypie na fundamenty

przyznam że spędza nam to sen z powiek, dziś musimy się określić. Co Wy byście zrobili na naszym miejscu?

----------


## wiollka86

> przyznam że spędza nam to sen z powiek, dziś musimy się określić. Co Wy byście zrobili na naszym miejscu?


Szczerze to skoro go wyrzucili bo nie pierwszy raz zrobił coś źle to już daje do myślenia czy u was czegoś nie spaprze. Chyba że znacie się na tyle na murowaniu i sobie przypilnujecie, albo zrobi to porządnie kierownik budowy. Ale do pilnowania trzeba też czasu, a nie zawsze jest go tyle żeby spędzić na budowie pół dnia.
Ja bym moralniaka posadziła w kącie i budowała z pewnym murarzem, zwłaszcza, że domu nie buduje się na miesiąc tylko na lata, a błędy popełnione w stanie surowym mogą być dużym problemem w przyszłości.
Wiem, że na pewno chcielibyście zacząć jak najszybciej i miesiąc czasu czekania wydaje się być wiecznością, ale moim zdaniem chyba warto poczekać miesiąc i cieszyć się z dobrze wykonanej roboty niż iść jak w ogień a potem żałować że coś jest nie tak i pieniądze utopione w błoto na różne poprawki. 
Takie jest moje zdanie, ale zrobicie jak będziecie uważać. Może inni mają inne wskazówki.

----------


## Kejt_R

> lapeno nam też wszyscy mówią że dom ogromny, ale ja dalej mam wątpliwości. Jak ja zmieszczę tam wszystkie sprzęty? 
> 
> bocianki może Wy pomożecie bo już sami z mężem nie wiemy co zrobić. Miesiąc temu zaklepaliśmy murarza, którego w zeszłym tygodniu wyrzucili z firmy budowlanej bo ponoć nie pierwszy raz coś źle zrobił więc szwagier budowlaniec polecił nam innego. No i mamy dylemat...
> 
> Murarz 1 - zaklepany od przeszło miesiąca, niby trochę gorszy, ale skoro stracił pracę i jest przed świętami mam moralniaka jak można go teraz wyrzucić. Ten mógłby zacząć murować od przyszłego tygodnia
> Murarz 2 - trochę lepszy, ale zacznie gdzieś za miesiąc, a ławy już wylane od tygodnia. U nas na działce piach, boję się, że ziemia przez ten czas się bardzo osypie na fundamenty
> 
> przyznam że spędza nam to sen z powiek, dziś musimy się określić. Co Wy byście zrobili na naszym miejscu?


Monika, weźcie najlepszego z dostępnych / możliwych. Kto ma miękkie serce, to wiesz...
Ale Wam wszystkim zazdroszczę, że się coś dzieje i to u niektórych w tempie mega! 
A ja nadal w papierach i spalam się już w blokach...

----------


## sylwus115

monika&bartek - ja bym poczekała i wybrała dobrego i sprawdzonego ...

U mnie na dzis domek wygląda tak.... mam nadzieję, że za tydzień będzie taki jak u Ciebie Wiolla  :smile: ...


 


 Kejt_R ja też nie wiem jak jeszcze jedno (mam nadzieje ostatnie) lato w blokowisku wytrzymać ... ale powodzenia i wytrwałosci sobie i Tobie życzę

----------


## wiollka86

> monika&bartek - ja bym poczekała i wybrała dobrego i sprawdzonego ...
> 
> U mnie na dzis domek wygląda tak.... mam nadzieję, że za tydzień będzie taki jak u Ciebie Wiolla ...
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
>  Kejt_R ja też nie wiem jak jeszcze jedno (mam nadzieje ostatnie) lato w blokowisku wytrzymać ... ale powodzenia i wytrwałosci sobie i Tobie życzę


Za tydzień może nie, ale za 2-3 na pewno  :smile:  U mnie taki stan jaki mam jest po 3 tygodniach od wejścia ekipy na plac  :smile:  A co do mieszkania w blokowisku, to może nie mieszkam w typowym bloku bo jest nas tylko 6 rodzin, ale mieszkam z teściową więc doskwiera mi to z potrójną siłą  :big tongue:  także również czekam z niecierpliwością na własny wymarzony domek  :smile:  Obiecałam znajomym że jak tylko położą mi dachówkę na dach to robię pierwszego grila  :big tongue:

----------


## Geguss

Witam wszystkich i gratuluję rozpoczęcia budowy  :Smile:  My z mężem jak dobrze pójdzie to ruszamy w połowie czerwca, już nie możemy się doczekać na naszego Tyberiusza  :Smile:   :big lol:

----------


## sylwus115

> Za tydzień może nie, ale za 2-3 na pewno  U mnie taki stan jaki mam jest po 3 tygodniach od wejścia ekipy na plac  A co do mieszkania w blokowisku, to może nie mieszkam w typowym bloku bo jest nas tylko 6 rodzin, ale mieszkam z teściową więc doskwiera mi to z potrójną siłą  także również czekam z niecierpliwością na własny wymarzony domek  Obiecałam znajomym że jak tylko położą mi dachówkę na dach to robię pierwszego grila


No właśnie mąż mnie wczoraj z błędu wyprowadził...., że jeszcze parę rzeczy do zrobienia zostało  :smile:  :roll eyes:  hehe 
No mieszkanie z teściową to też niezłe wyzwanie ...

Geguss  do czerwca już niedaleko !!!

----------


## Lapeno

U nas walczą dzielnie. Dzisiaj mają w planie zalewanie nadproży na parterze.
Tutaj mała uwaga do budujących z betonu komórkowego.

Sprawdzcie w jakim systemie będziecie mieli stawiane ściany - Ytong, H+H, Solbet czy inny. Chodzi o to, że każdy system ma gotowe nadproża (zbrojony beton komórkowy) który jest moim zdaniem fajnym rozwiązaniem które niweluje kwestie mostka termicznego nad oknem. 

Jest jednak małe ale - okazało się, że np. SOLBET ma gotowe nadproża do max otworu 180 centymetrów. Dłuższych po prostu nie produkują. My większość okien mamy 2 metry i już trzeba robić tradycyjnie - czy to L-ki, czy to nadproże w 100% wylewane.

Ytong, H+H mają gamę nadpoży większą i można zamówić takie element o wiele dłuższy, ale systemy nie są pomiędzy soba kompatybilne - tzn. mają inne wymiary (szerokość wysokość) i tzw. "pupa". Gdybym to wiedział, to projektant na etapie projektu dałby max okna 1,8 szerokie, ale zmusiłbym wykonawcę do innego systemu. Teraz mleko się rozlało - przemyślcie to już teraz.

----------


## semiramida

u nas mury parteru silka ale nadproza ytong, bardzo nam się dobrze nimi budowało, jeszcze na poddasze trzeba dokupić  :smile:

----------


## Lapeno

> u nas mury parteru silka ale nadproza ytong, bardzo nam się dobrze nimi budowało, jeszcze na poddasze trzeba dokupić


Na piętrze u nas wejdzie firmowy SOLBET, ale niestety parter kiszka. SOLBET ma wysokość 24 cm , Ytong 25 cm  i do widzenia.

----------


## Wojak65

Lapeno no bardzo ładnie to u Ciebie wygląda !

U mnie też był taki problem, dlatego 2 nadproża zrobiliśmy lane, a kolejne 2 kupiłem w betoniarni L na konkretny wymiar  :smile: 

Teraz panowie się męczą z szałowaniem wieńca na ścianie szczytowej - to dopiero jest gimnastyka !

----------


## wiollka86

Ja mam takie nadproża przy moim Porothermie  :smile:  Jeszcze nie wiem jakie będą przy narożnym oknie, ale podobno wszystkie miały być zamawiane.

----------


## Wojak65

Ja przy narożnym mam normalną belkę wiązaną i zalewaną na budowie, a jakiej wielkości to okno ?

----------


## Hubertus_SS

Witam wszystkich,

My wystartowaliśmy w marcu br. budujemy mały domek, użyt. pow. 88m2  przerobiony projekt  "Dom przy Imbirowej 3"
Z racji dobrej pogody prace szybko nabrały tempa, i tak w tej chwili jesteśmy już przy kładzeniu dachówki.

A tutaj kilka zdjęć 

Jeśli ma ktoś pytania chętnie pomogę (jeśli będę potrafił)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wiollka86

> Ja przy narożnym mam normalną belkę wiązaną i zalewaną na budowie, a jakiej wielkości to okno ?


Okno w węższej części ma 90cm w szerszej 160cm. Dzisiaj zajadę i zobaczę czy już coś z tym zrobili, bo rano widziałam że zbrojenia już szykują na dalsze etapy ale okno dalej bez nadproża, zresztą te długie balkonowe też, więc może będą zalewać.

----------


## slomka

Witajcie, 

Tak sobie czytam i czytam i doszłam do wniosku, że trzeba sie przedstawić    :welcome:   :yes: 
Mamy zamiar budować w maju - mam taką nadzieję....
A budujemy domek Mania B paliwo stałe, pracowni Horyzont 
Pozwolenie już jest  :big grin:  i wredny sąsiad też  :mad: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## wierka

Witam wszystkich





> Pozwolenie już jest  i wredny sąsiad też


*slomka* - łączę się w bólu.  :big grin: 


Urwanie głowy mam. Zaglądam tu codziennie, ale na napisanie już czasu brak.

Budowa ruszyła. Doły wykopane, ławy zalane, bloczki fundamentowe się układają.
Poza tym podpisaliśmy umowę o wykonanie całej instalacji centralnego ogrzewania i wod-kan. 
Nie mamy jeszcze nagranego elektryka. Nawet nie mamy pomysłu skąd go wytrzasnąć. :/

----------


## steefler

Cześć wszystkim budującym. Od dwóch tygodni jesteśmy właścicielami działki pod Wrocławiem i powoli, luźno zaczynamy myśleć o własnych czterech kątach. Póki co zastanawiamy się nad technologią i poznajemy tajniki murowania, szkieletu, prefabrykatów i ogólnie wszystkiego z czego można dom zbudować. Szukając projektów odpowiednich na naszą działkę trafiłam na ten: 

http://lk-projekt.pl/lkand674-produkt-818.html

I się zakochałam.  :wiggle:  Cóż, wszystko przed nami. Powodzenia bociany!!  :big grin:

----------


## wierka

witam

wejdź na stronę Domy z wizją, tam jest wiele domów w podobnym stylu.
Ten dom, który pokazałaś, jest jak kopia projektu Doskonały.

----------


## steefler

> witam
> 
> wejdź na stronę Domy z wizją, tam jest wiele domów w podobnym stylu.
> Ten dom, który pokazałaś, jest jak kopia projektu Doskonały.



Dzięki, rzeczywiście prawie taki sam, trochę układ pomieszczeń inny, ale idea ta sama! A "Z charakterem" jaki piękny, tylko, aż na tyle charakteru nie mam, żeby robić szklaną ścianę w sypialni  :wink:  W każdym razie jest w czym wybierać!  :big grin:

----------


## wiollka86

Czy ktos moglby mnie utwierdzic w przekonaniu albo poprawic jesli sie myle, otoz kominy systemowe dymowe wykonuje sie przed wylaniem stropow?

----------


## BorÓwki14

> Czy ktos moglby mnie utwierdzic w przekonaniu albo poprawic jesli sie myle, otoz kominy systemowe dymowe wykonuje sie przed wylaniem stropow?


*wiolka*, albo murujesz je od razu, albo zostawiasz dziure w stropie. Polecam to pierwsze rozwiązanie :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

> Czy ktos moglby mnie utwierdzic w przekonaniu albo poprawic jesli sie myle, otoz kominy systemowe dymowe wykonuje sie przed wylaniem stropow?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...op-co-pierwsze

Można przd i po systemowe bezpieczniej po stropie żeby nie uszkodziły się przy zbrojeniu.

----------


## sylwus115

Kurcze u mnie już drugi dzień leje ..... i jak tu cos robić  :sad:

----------


## Wojak65

Nie tylko u Ciebie  :wink: 

Ekipa coś tam dłubie ale płaczą że zimno i mokro, no cóż Święta idą to czekamy na snieg ! :roll eyes:

----------


## R&K

tym z dolnego slaska co dziś snieg im spad , to raczej nie jest do smiechu  :big tongue:

----------


## wierka

u nas tez od wczoraj zimno i mokro. a do tego padał grad. 
W sprawie kominów nic nie powiem, nie mam pojęcia kiedy je budować. Ja nie buduję ich wcale.  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

wierka masz już wycenę na WM ?

bo ja właśnie dostałem - 20 000 zl !!   :jaw drop:

----------


## romanek1914

Witam wszystkich boćków!
Znaleźliśmy z żoną bardzo funkcjonalny dla nas projekt (duża kotłownia na tyłach domu, duże pokoje dla dwójki dzieci od południa  itd.)
Niestety dom ma dach dwuspadowy i najgrorsze że nie znalazłem realizacji z tego projektu na necie. Czy ktoś z Państwa natknął się na podobny projekt z realizacji. Z chęcią bym obejrzał przynajmniej w przybliżeniu jak by wyglądał z zewnątrz.
Żona twierdzi że powiększymy trochę daszek nad wejściem i będzie git  :Smile: 
http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/234/lena-3-ps-.html

----------


## wierka

> wierka masz już wycenę na WM ?
> 
> bo ja właśnie dostałem - 20 000 zl !!


tak, mam. 16 tys. - i już zdecydowane. 
ale 20 też miałam  :smile: 

Umowa już podpisana na instalację całego co, wod-kan i WM.

----------


## Darek Volke

Drodzy kochani polecicie mi kogoś solidnego do ściągnięcia humusu i wykopania pod fundamenty? Sprawa dość pilna bo muszę zaklepać termin.

----------


## semiramida

a w jakim wojewodztwie...

----------


## wiollka86

B-B to chyba Bielsko Biała.

----------


## Wojak65

BB to chyba Bielsko Biała  :smile:

----------


## Darek Volke

Dokładnie bielsko-biała,nie wiem dlaczego dzisiaj nie mogłem edytować swojego posta? chyba po kilku godzinach to już się nie da. Jeżeli ktoś może mi kogoś polecić będę wdzięczny.
Interesuje mnie jeszcze zakup bloczków fundamentowych oraz stal (gdzie kupić dobrze i tanio)

----------


## Wojak65

Bloczki to nie wiem, musisz pytać po hurtowniach, jeśli stal to dobre ceny mają w STAL HARcie w południowych 

A co do wykopów i humusu to "kumaty" koparkowy i to zrobi chwila moment

----------


## Darek Volke

> A co do wykopów i humusu to "kumaty" koparkowy i to zrobi chwila moment


Właśnie szukam takiego kumatego co nie będzie się na moich fundamentach uczył :smile: , w sieci oraz w prasie jest sporo ogłoszeń ale nie wiadomo na kogo się trafi

----------


## Wojak65

No lepiej niech się na twoich nie uczy  :smile: 

Dał bym ci namiar na mojego ale i tak dla mnie wykopali w drodze wyjątku bo takich "małych" robót się nie chwytają

----------


## monika&bartek

Jak chcesz mieć miękkie serce do dupę twardą. Okazało się, że murarz któremu chcieliśmy okazać dobre serce się na nas wypiął i nie raczył nas nawet o tym poinformować więc mamy drugiego, lepszego bez wyrzutów sumienia. Bloczki betonowe są już na działce, czekamy na pogodę  :smile:  W niedzielę byliśmy na rybnich targach budowlanych i właściwie oprócz POS nic ciekawego. 

*sylwus115* gratuluję wylania ław  :smile:  

*geguss, slomka, steefler* witajcie i powodzenia, oby jak najszybciej udało Wam się wbić pierwszą łopatę

*Lapeno, wiolka, Hubertus* Strasznie szybko Wam to idzie, aż miło się patrzy

*wierka* już macie podpisaną umowę na instalację? Wow, my nawet o tym nie myślimy! Jak sąsiad i płot?

edit:
*wiolka* faktycznie, juz zmieniłam  :wink:

----------


## wiollka86

Pytanie o instalacje chyba nie mialo byc do mnie  :smile:  ja mam umowe na calosc wiec poszczegolne etapy i instalacje mnie nie interesuja. Wszystko mam juz ustalone w zeszłym roku i umowe gwarantujaca wykonanie stanu deweloperskiego do konca pazdziernika  :smile: 
A co do murarza to fajnie ze sie wszystko wyjasnilo. Czekam na foty Waszych scian  :smile:  oby rosly szybko i solidnie  :smile:

----------


## bena78

My bloczki kupowaliśmy w Sośnicowicach w firmie Małro, bo mieli najtaniej i mają takie fajne bloczki ( podobno przez nich opatentowane) z dziurami na młotki za pomocą których można je podnosić/układać. Stal natomiast kupowaliśmy w Świętochłowicach - ale dokładniej nie powiem bo to mąż kupował.
 U nas właśnie dzisiaj skończyli murować z bloczków całą piwnicę. Szkoda tylko, że pogoda taka kiepska, bo praca by szybciej szła.
Co do humusu to chętnie podesłałabym mojego męża, ale to za daleko.

----------


## Darek Volke

*bena78* 
Dzięki za chęci ale bytom to faktycznie troszkę za daleko :big grin:

----------


## makak

Bena78
Ile Cie wyniosły sciany piwnicy? Ile m2 scian? Dlaczego bloczki a nie lane?
Ja robilem lane bo wg moich wyliczen najtaniej wyszly i najwytrzymalsze

----------


## wierka

> *wierka* już macie podpisaną umowę na instalację? Wow, my nawet o tym nie myślimy! Jak sąsiad i płot?


tak, tak, podpisaliśmy już, bo zakładamy pompę ciepła z pionowymi kolektorami. 
Wyprowadzenie instalacji z domu do odwiertów jest robione pod fundamentami. 
Dzięki temu, że podpisaliśmy umowę już teraz zrobienie przepustów pod fundamentami jest dużo łatwiejsze niż w postawionym już domu. 
Tym bardziej, że my sondy będziemy mieć przed domem, przepusty do kotłowni idą przez cały garaż. 
A że zdecydowaliśmy, że ta sama firma będzie robić nam całe ogrzewanie, wentylację mechaniczną i instalację wod-kan,
 to już podpisaliśmy umowę na wszystko, dzięki czemu jeszcze kilka groszy rabatu dostaliśmy. 

Czyli mam wykonawcę na wybudowanie domu wraz z dachem.
Mam wybrane okna, uzgodniona cena, czekam tylko na możliwość wzięcia pomiarów otworów okiennych.
Mam wykonawcę do PC, c.o., WM i wod-kan.
Mam ekipę do kompleksowego wykańczania pomieszczeń - malowanie, podłogi, glazura, biały montaż. 
Odkurzacz centralny planujemy założyć sobie sami.
Nie mam nikogo do elektryki. :/
Nie mam też szczegółowego pomysłu odnośnie zasłaniania okien od południowej strony. Spędza mi to sen z powiek.
I jeszcze dylemat - czy robić wannę w łazience na górze, czy tylko sam prysznic?
Jak widać wszystko (PRAWIE WSZYSTKO) przygotowane, zaplanowane  :wink:  
oby ten plan nie rozjechał w zderzeniu z rzeczywistością.

jeszcze chwilę i kasa się skończy i trzeba będzie wesprzeć się bankowymi pieniędzmi. i tu już może być rozjazd.  :big grin: 

A sąsiad - jest ok. Wezwali geodetę, geodeta wytyczył im granicę. 
Ku ich zdziwieniu okazało się, że geodeta wytyczył granicę dokładnie tak samo jak nasz geodeta. Normalnie szok!  :wink:   :wink: 
Umówiliśmy się, że płot w wakacje zmieni swoje umiejscowienie. Czyli sprawa odłożona do wakacji.

----------


## monika&bartek

wow no to poszaleliście, widzę wszystko dokładnie zaplanowane. Oby oszczędności skończyły się jak najpóźniej. 
Co do okien to ja myślałam o takich które zatrzymują światło, a zewnątrz nic nie widać co dzieje się w środku, jakoś pewnie specjalnie się jakoś nazywają ale nie mam pojęcia jak  :big tongue:  jakoś kojarzy mi się z okularami przeciwsłonecznymi  :wink:  Jedyny problem że wieczorem przy lampie wszystko widać, ale to mogą chyba rozwiązać rolety. Nie wiem czy takie rozwiązanie się sprawdzi, do okien u nas daleko nie wgłębiałam się w temat.
Fajnie, że udało się Wam dogadać z sąsiadem bo zapowiadała się niezła awantura a tu proszę  :big grin:

----------


## bena78

Ile dokładnie mnie wyniosła piwnica to nie wiem musiałabym zapytać męża. Bloczki kupowaliśmy po 1,75 za szt rozmiar 38x24x14. Piwnicę mamy dużą tzn do 10x10 i na ok 2,80 wysoka i prawie cała w ziemi ( mamy tylko zjazd do piwnicy i dwa okna). My jesteśmy w tej komfortowej sytuacji , że na budowie cały czas mamy koparkę gąsienicową 20 t więc palety z bloczkami są podawane bezpośrednio " pod rękę" murarzowi.

----------


## Lapeno

> *Lapeno, wiolka, Hubertus* Strasznie szybko Wam to idzie, aż miło się patrzy


Dziękuję bardzo za dobre słowo. Faktycznie, SSO rośnie w oczach. Dzisiaj jadę ponownie obadać co wytworzyli.




> wow no to poszaleliście, widzę wszystko dokładnie zaplanowane. Oby oszczędności skończyły się jak najpóźniej. 
> Co do okien to ja myślałam o takich które zatrzymują światło, a zewnątrz nic nie widać co dzieje się w środku, jakoś pewnie specjalnie się jakoś nazywają ale nie mam pojęcia jak  jakoś kojarzy mi się z okularami przeciwsłonecznymi  Jedyny problem że wieczorem przy lampie wszystko widać, ale to mogą chyba rozwiązać rolety. Nie wiem czy takie rozwiązanie się sprawdzi, do okien u nas daleko nie wgłębiałam się w temat.
> Fajnie, że udało się Wam dogadać z sąsiadem bo zapowiadała się niezła awantura a tu proszę


Okna z tzw. lustrem weneckim - coś jak w pokojach przesłuchań na filmach z CIA, FBI itp.

Odnośnie *monika&bartek* to faktycznie wszystko macie pięknie rozplanowane. U mnie będzie partyzantka - już czuję to w kościach.

----------


## lucjus

Czy ktoś coś słyszał o styropianie austrodur czy coś podobnego,z Austrii? Termoorganika226/m2 a ten ma byc 216, ktoś coś wie?

No i mamy problem z kanalizacją, okazało się,że hydr.żle wyznaczył otwór i trzeba będzie nową dziurę ,jak zabezpieczyc tamta,mąż boi się,że woda nam się wleje do piwnicy?

----------


## wiollka86

> Czy ktoś coś słyszał o styropianie austrodur czy coś podobnego,z Austrii? Termoorganika226/m2 a ten ma byc 216, ktoś coś wie?


Może chodzi Ci o Styrodur? Ja mam to na ścianach fundamentowych. Polistyren ekstrudowany.

----------


## Wojak65

A nie Austrotherm XPS ? (jak pisze wiolka Polistyren ekstrudowany)
Tylko jak 226zl za m2 to troche drogo a za m3 to troche tanio  :smile:

----------


## Darek Volke

*bena78*
*Bloczki kupowaliśmy po 1,75 za szt rozmiar 38x24x14*
Strasznie tanio te bloczki :ohmy:  ja dzisiaj dostałem wycenę z jednej hurtowni:
Kostka betonowa 38x24x12 920,0000 *2,96* 2723,20  muszę szukać dalej

----------


## makak

Darek Volke 
Przy tej cenie taniej wyjdzie lane zrobic. W Czechowicach mozesz wypozyczyc szalunki plastikowe i zalac taki fundament w dzien, wyjda rowniejsze i wytrzymalsze niz robione z bloczkow, a wypozyczenie wyjdzie taniej niz robocizna przy bloczkach. Polecam, dziecinnie prosto sie sklada te szalunki. Ja robilem piwnice tym systemem.

----------


## monika&bartek

ktoś wcześniej pytał o *bloczki, nasze 38*25*12 kosztowały 1,97 zł/szt* 

kupowaliśmy w Dziergowicach.

----------


## Darek Volke

*makak*
Dałbyś namiary na te szalunki?
chodź nie do końca jestem przekonany że wyjdzie to taniej :Confused:  według projektu będę ich potrzebował jakieś 920 do 1000 sztuk, 
a tu trzeba beton stal sam nie wiem :sad:  nie wiem nawet jak to przeliczyć

----------


## makak

Poszlo na pw. Szalunki geopanel- plastikowe sklada sie dziecinnie prosto. Przy tej cenie pustaka co podales to beton lany wychodzi taniej a wypozyczenie szalunku i robocizna przy nim tez taniej niz robocizna przy bloczkach

----------


## AggaM

Prace idą jak szalone, a u nas zrobiło się chorobowo i niestety, ale odpuściłam temat forum...

 dobrych wieści złożyłam wniosek o PnB. 

A jako, że Święta tuż tuż:  życzę wszystkim dużo zdrowia, radości z bycia razem, pyszności na świątecznym stole a w Poniedziałek Wielkanocny dużo wody na szczęście- tak, aby nasze inwestycje nie popłynęły! Wesołego Alleluja!

----------


## Wojak65

No i powoli trzeba się zabierać za przygotowania do jedzenia świątecznego   :wink: 
Po całych 3 tygodniach baaardzo wzmożonej pracy nasz etap wygląda jak poniżej
*
Życzę wszystkim Wesołych Świąt i siły na dalszą walkę !*

----------


## idka

Witam wszystkich nowych forumowiczów, stare Bocianki pozdrawiam!  Cieszę się z Wami, czytając i oglądając wasze zdjęcia. U nas zima i czekanie pod bankową ścianą płaczu. Wykonawcy już przysłali wyceny, teraz tylko kwestia wyboru. 

Życzę wszystkim spokojnych, rodzinnych Świąt!!!!

----------


## Motobu

Witajcie ! 
Zamierzamy rozpocząć w okolicach czerwca/lipca . Projekt gotowy , PNB uprawomocnienie , festiwal wykonawców trwa  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkie bocianki 2014 !

----------


## aleksander909

Wojak w 3 tygodnie ? niezle  :big grin:

----------


## anniia

Witam,

My zaczynamy budowę - mam nadzieję - w maju. Realizujemy właśnie sprzedaż nieruchomości na wkład własny. Potem kredyt i budowa. 
Będziemy budowali w okolicach Warszawy - na podstawie projektu indywidualnego bliźniaka. 
pozdrawiam wszystkie bocianki

----------


## wierka

Witam poświąteczne.  :smile:  

Jak miło patrzeć na zdjecia rosnących domów.  :smile: 


Dzis moj szczęśliwy dzien. Dostałam pozytywna decyzje kredytowa. Super, bo bałam sie ze za chwile braknie mi kasy, a nie bedzie jeszcze kredytu. A tak budowa bedzie mogła realizować sie bez przestojów.

----------


## wiollka86

> Witam poświąteczne.  
> 
> Jak miło patrzeć na zdjecia rosnących domów. 
> 
> 
> Dzis moj szczęśliwy dzien. Dostałam pozytywna decyzje kredytowa. Super, bo bałam sie ze za chwile braknie mi kasy, a nie bedzie jeszcze kredytu. A tak budowa bedzie mogła realizować sie bez przestojów.


_wierka_ Super że juz udało Ci sie z kredytem  :smile:  jak sobie przypomne swoje przezycia zwiazane z bankami i tymi formalnosciami to do dzis mnie ciarki przechodza  :smile:  ale mus to mus. Bez kasy nie da rady  :smile:

----------


## sylwus115

wiollka86 mam jeszcze pytanie stawiacie domek z Porothermu Profi czy Dryfix   ?

----------


## wiollka86

> wiollka86 mam jeszcze pytanie stawiacie domek z Porothermu Profi czy Dryfix   ?


Profi.

----------


## sylwus115

Ok, nie wiem czemu myslałam cały czas że na klei jest dryfix a dzis jak już przychodzi do kupna to okazuje się że Profi ale chciałam się upewnić Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## aleksander909

kazdy popelnia bledy  :big grin:

----------


## Krzysiek2K

Witajcie, u mnie good news, zostałem telefonicznie poinformowany że moje PNB podpisane czeka na odbiór, yeah. Całkiem sprawnie poszło, papierki zaczęliśmy szykować od 30 grudnia 2013. Działka w środku małego miasta ze stojącym drewniakiem więc nie było wielu problemów. Teraz czekam na uprawomocnienie i do banku.

----------


## wiollka86

> Ok, nie wiem czemu myslałam cały czas że na klei jest dryfix a dzis jak już przychodzi do kupna to okazuje się że Profi ale chciałam się upewnić Dzięki


Dryfix to pianka. A klej dostajesz razem z bloczkami w pakiecie. Przynajmniej u mnie tak bylo.

----------


## sylwus115

> Dryfix to pianka. A klej dostajesz razem z bloczkami w pakiecie. Przynajmniej u mnie tak bylo.


Tak dostalismy też klej... tyle jakie zużycie przewiduje producent, ciekawe czy te zużycie się potwierdzi  :smile:

----------


## Ariad

Z zazdrością patrzę na tych, którym domek rośnie w oczach  :smile:  Gratulacje !!
Mam nadzieję, że i u nas niedługo się zacznie.
Odebraliśmy PnB, czekamy 14 dni na uprawomocnienie, ale już za 7 dni zgłaszamy rozpoczęcie robót i wytyczamy budynek... 
W styczniu umówiliśmy się na 15 maja, a murarz już pogania, już chciałby zacząć... a my grzebaliśmy się z projektem. Teraz szybko załatwiamy kredyt. Wygląda na to, że budowa zacznie się wg planu. Bardzo nas to cieszy  :smile: 
A na działkę wjechała już kopara i oczyściła teren, bo wcześniej był las. Teraz dopiero widzimy tak naprawdę, jak to wygląda... górki i doliny   :smile: 
Mamy już kompletny kosztorys (który nas przeraża), a każdy mówi, że wydamy na pewno więcej  :sad: 
Ech, teraz to już tylko mieć nadzieję, że większość pójdzie zgodnie z planem

----------


## Arturo72

> Mamy już kompletny kosztorys (który nas przeraża), a każdy mówi, że wydamy na pewno więcej


Sądzę,że wydacie znacznie więcej niż w kosztorysie,widzę to na podstawie postu na temat dachu i zaangażowania w budowę.
U mnie dach 230m2,tania dachówka ceramiczna angoba z rynnami PCV 18,5tys.zł,konstrukcja 10tys.zł,robocizna 14tys.zł ale folia+gwoździe+kątowniki+pierdoły to aż 10tys.zł
Cóż,na błędach człowiek się uczy.
Z Jastrzębia macie blisko do Pszczyny a tam jest L.S Produkt,dachówki Tondacha,tanio,miło i przyjemnie  :wink: 
Przetrzymali mi na składzie dachówkę z promocji zimowej kupioną w grudniu do czerwca  :smile: 

Bocianki,jeszcze przed budową a nawet przed wybraniem projektu a na pewno przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty używajcie kalkulatora,rzucajcie zapytania nawet już o tynki wewnętrzne bo już po  SSZ zostaniecie z ręką w nocniku bez kontroli nad budową.
W projektach powinniście mieć zestawienie materiałów także żaden problem albo zmienić na tańszy a lepszy albo szukać gdzie najtaniej.
Nie sugerujcie się najbliższymi składami,ja dom budowałem z materiałów rozsianych po całej Polsce,styro przyszło mi z Gdańska czyli jakieś 600km ode mnie ale tam było najtaniej a silikat z Kielc czyli 300km ode mnie  :wink: 

Nie żebym coś tam ale  porotherm czy ogólnie ceramika poryzowana jest i była dla mnie najgorszym materiałem do budowy domu  :wink:

----------


## bowess

*Ariad* jeżeli kosztorys jest uczciwie zrobiony, to wcale nie jest powiedziane, że wydacie więcej. Takie sytuacje zwykle mają miejsce u inwestorów, którzy albo mieli kosztorys dołączony do gotowca a później wprowadzali dużo zmian (w konstrukcji budynku - powiększali, podnosili kolankową, zmieniali otwory, w materiałach - podobała się inna dachówka, chciali mieć inny materiał na ściany, inne docieplenia) i kosztorys wyjściowy de facto był na nieco inny dom z zupełnie innych materiałów, albo nawet mieli porządnie zrobiony kosztorys na budynek już po adaptacji, ale później ulegali jakimś namowom, swojemu chciejstwu i kupowali coś droższego niż było w kosztorysie. No i niebezpieczeństwem zarwania kosztorysu jest robocizna, zwłaszcza gdy buduje się w droższym regionie i szybko - czasem wyjdzie tak, że ekipa, która może już jest niestety droższa od tej, która może za miesiąc, albo może znalazłby się ktoś kto zrobi w limicie przyjętym w kosztorysie, ale nie ma czasu szukać.
Jeżeli już przy SSO widzisz, że kosztorys się sypie, to niestety źle wróży finansom budowy, a kosztorys był po prostu zaniżony.

----------


## wiollka86

Z tymi kosztorysami bywa roznie. Ja mialam z kilku firm i w najbardziej skrajnych przypadkach roznica w samym SSO wynosila 40tys. Na chwile obecna jestem przed wylaniem stropow i poki co nie zaplacilam wiecej ani zlotowki niz bylo zaplanowane.  Mam tez dobrze skonstruowana umowe z firma i mam gwarancje stalej ceny do konca budowy.

----------


## wierka

witam

Wiolka -ale po zakończeniu budowy przez firmę, przy wykańczaniu 'polecimy' z kasą na pewno! 

Ja też staram sie pilnować kosztorysu, i nawet do tej pory wydałam mniej niż planowałam, ale nie wierzę, że tak różowo będzie do końca.
Z forum wyczytałam, że 15 procentowe przekroczenie założonego kosztorysu to norma.  :smile: 
Oby zmieścić się w tej piętnastce.  :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

Oby sie samemu nie wykonczyc przy tym wykanczaniu  :smile:  Ja mniej wiecej zaplanowalam sobie wykonczenie po dosc zawyzonych cenach zeby sie pozniej nie rozczarowac wiec mysle ze nie bedzie tak zle  :smile:

----------


## wierka

a ja o wykańczaniu domu/siebie na razie nie chcę myśleć. Od samego myślenia o płytkach i meblach boli mnie głowa. 
zakładam, że to wszystko 'zrobi mi się za darmo'  :wink:  he he 

W ubiegłym roku robiłam generalny remont kuchni, też przeliczyłam sobie na co ile wydam pieniędzy. 
Ale podczas dokonywania zakupów okazało się, że np. wybierając płytę indukcyjną planowałam wydać 1500 zł, ale przyglądając się szczegółom i funkcjonalności tego urządzenia w końcu wybrałam płytę znacznie droższą. w kosztorysie remontu też nie uwzględniłam różnych tanich drobiazgów (typu gwoździe, pędzle). I tym sposobem koszty remontu wzrosły o 40%

----------


## Wojak65

Chciałem zauważyć że nie ma dokładnych kosztorysów budowlanych !
Nikt za nas nie jest w stanie zrobić takiego kosztorysu ponieważ nie wie dokładnie czego oczekujemy,
My sami też tego nie zrobimy dokładnie ponieważ nie znamy się na tym tak dobrze, więc zawsze te 10-20% kosztorys musi się różnić.

Mój kosztorys też miał być bardzo dokładny a już na etapie SSO mam 20% więcej, tylko że w trakcie doszły :

- zmiany w projekcie (nawet delikatne) i od razu nie założone wydatki
- użycie lepszych materiałów (każdy z was stanie też przed takim wyborem), a to jeszcze nie wykończeniówka - tam dopiero będzie kłopot
- brak w kosztorysie takich detali jak np gwoździe, impregnaty - koszt kilka kzł

No to tyle z poważnych rzeczy, teraz głowa do góry i do budowania  :wink:

----------


## Ariad

> *Ariad* jeżeli kosztorys jest uczciwie zrobiony, to wcale nie jest powiedziane, że wydacie więcej. Takie sytuacje zwykle mają miejsce u inwestorów, którzy albo mieli kosztorys dołączony do gotowca a później wprowadzali dużo zmian.


Kosztorys u nas to już realne kwoty które mamy zapłacić. Firma która nam buduje robi zapotrzebowanie materiałowe na podstawie projektu i oddaje do hurtowni budowlanej, tartaku, firmy co sprzedaje stal, firmy która robi wykopy i "zasypki" fundamentu , betoniarni...(jak znajdziemy w tańszej cenie, to nie ma problemu) Mamy gwarancję ceny za robociznę SSO. 
Nasze "przerażenie"jest z tego powodu, że dostaliśmy faktury na wszystko i wiemy, że to nie teoretyczny kosztorys tylko prawdziwe pieniądze, które musimy  wydać  :smile: 

Mam świadomość, że to nie najtaniej (ani robocizna, ani materiały), ale mieści się to w naszych założeniach... 
Owszem, kiedy czytam gdzieś, że ktoś wybudował ten czy inny etap za mniejsze pieniądze, to kusi, żeby szukać oszczędności...
Skłaniam się jednak ku radom znajomych, którzy budowali szukając oszczędności... Umówiony niedrogi dekarz spóźniał się, bo kończył gdzieś robotę (oni czekali, bo gdzie znajdą dekarza tak na już), za elektrykiem czekali... nie doczekali się, szukali innego... budowa się przedłużała... zamówili jakiś materiał, bo był "już", i blisko, i nie trzeba już załatwiać transportu, oni mieli już serdecznie dość i  nieważna była cena... Dziś mówią, że drugi raz tak nie budowaliby. Oszczędności nie były aż takiej wielkości, żeby zrekompensowały to co musieli przejść.

My wybraliśmy taki sposób wybudowania domu, jaki będzie efekt nie wiemy? Ale wiedzą tylko Ci, którzy wybudowali, na ile rozmijają się początkowe plany ...

[B]Arturo72[B] sprawdzę dachówkę z Pszczyny, bo rzeczywiście blisko i też myślałam o tej firmie  :smile:  Na całe szczęście nie jestem uwiązana żadnymi umowami na materiały i jeśli tylko zechcę MOGĘ sama szukać i zamawiać: no: ...

----------


## wierka

> Nasze "przerażenie"jest z tego powodu, że dostaliśmy faktury na wszystko i wiemy, że to nie teoretyczny kosztorys tylko prawdziwe pieniądze, które musimy  wydać


dokładnie, póki jest na papierze, to wszystko można przyjąć, ale gdy trzeba już ze świnki wyciągnąć swoje własne... to boli, boli.  :smile:  




> Mam świadomość, że to nie najtaniej (ani robocizna, ani materiały), ale mieści się to w naszych założeniach... 
> Owszem, kiedy czytam gdzieś, że ktoś wybudował ten czy inny etap za mniejsze pieniądze, to kusi, żeby szukać oszczędności...
> Skłaniam się jednak ku radom znajomych, którzy budowali szukając oszczędności... Umówiony niedrogi dekarz spóźniał się, bo kończył gdzieś robotę (oni czekali, bo gdzie znajdą dekarza tak na już), za elektrykiem czekali... nie doczekali się, szukali innego... budowa się przedłużała... zamówili jakiś materiał, bo był "już", i blisko, i nie trzeba już załatwiać transportu, oni mieli już serdecznie dość i nieważna była cena... Dziś mówią, że drugi raz tak nie budowaliby. Oszczędności nie były aż takiej wielkości, żeby zrekompensowały to co musieli przejść.


racja, jeśli można to lepiej zapłacić więcej a mieć mniej zszargane nerwy. Zdrowie i nerwy nie są odnawialne. Po co dom, gdy człowiek nie będzie miał siły nim się cieszyć.
Ja też mam gwarancję ceny za robociznę. Można zaoszczędzić na materiale, gdy znajdę coś w lepszej cenie. Ale niestety nie mamy na to czasu i ekipa zakupy robi bez naszego udziału. Na razie jedyne oszczędności na budowie to piach pod chudziaka - miałam go z własnej działki. Jest piękny, żółciutki, jednorodny. Nawet z mężem zastanawiamy się czy kopalni piasku nie otworzyć.  :wink:   :wink:

----------


## bowess

*Wojak65* - tak to po prostu wychodzi z kosztorysami, gdy inwestorem jest zwykły Kowalski budujący dla siebie systemem gospodarczym. Kupuje projekt gotowy z jakimś tam kosztorysem (z jednych pracowni są lepsze, z innych gorsze - w moim na przykład były uwzględnione gwoździe, drut wiązałkowy, lepiki, impregnaty, nawet propan-butan), później adaptuje projekt, zmienia materiały, ale kosztorysu już sobie dokładnie nie adaptuje. Czasem nie ma zresztą takiej potrzeby - najwyżej pokryje powstałą in plus różnicę czy to z bieżących przychodów czy z kredytu. Gorsza sprawa, jeżeli już maksymalna zdolność kredytowa została wykorzystana.
Jeżeli kosztorys robi firma budowlana, która ma zrealizować jakiś obiekt, stanąć do przetargu z określoną wyceną, to stwierdzenie, że nie ma dokładnych kosztorysów budowlanych jest po prostu strzałem sobie w kolano. Kosztorys musi być dokładny, materiały wybrane przed rozpoczęciem inwestycji, a po ustaleniu ostatecznego kształtu projektu.

Inna bajka to te "kosztorysy", które można znaleźć przy opisie projektów na stronach biur. Orientacyjne, netto, na I kwartał 2012. Czasem na stronie głównej podana jest kwota bez robocizny, czasem sam SSZ, czasem liczona z cen minimalnych, czasem do developerskiego. No ale to mam nadzieję, że jednak inwestorzy wczytują się w opis, a nie łykają haczyk, że wybudują za 350k dom, na który realnie potrzeba 500k.

----------


## bowess

*Ariad* - rozumiem.  :smile:  Póki było na papierze to było, a jak przychodzi do przelewu albo odliczania gotówki, to się inaczej te kwoty odczuwa.

----------


## wiollka86

A ja sie wlasnie dowiedzialam ze w srode o 9.00 wybija godzina W i wkracza ponownie na plac budowy betoniara i zalewamy strop i schody  :smile:  co niewątpliwie oznacza kolejna fakture do zaplaty tak nawiazujac do tych kosztorysow  :smile:  ale co tam  :smile:

----------


## Murator FINANSE

> Witajcie, u mnie good news, zostałem telefonicznie poinformowany że moje PNB podpisane czeka na odbiór, yeah. Całkiem sprawnie poszło, papierki zaczęliśmy szykować od 30 grudnia 2013. Działka w środku małego miasta ze stojącym drewniakiem więc nie było wielu problemów. Teraz czekam na uprawomocnienie i do banku.



Witam serdecznie, jako murator z chęcią również pomożemy w dobraniu odpowiedniego kredytu. Zaoszczędzi Pan nieco czasu i nerwów próbując przebrnąć przez  te papiery. Pomagamy w wyborze ofert kredytowych, zebraniu całej dokumentacji jak i uzyskaniu kredytu bez dodatkowych kosztów z tym związanych. Mamy już sprawdzone oddziały bankowe w Polsce i doradców bankowych, na których możemy polegać,

----------


## idka

Tu Idka. Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących!  Tak jak wielokrotnie pisałam, cały czas czytam wasze posty i cieszę się razem z wami, mając nadzieję, że nam też tak szybko pójdzie. 
mam pytanie, czy uważacie, że firma bierze od nas dużo za wybudowanie domu, włącznie z dachem. Tak tylko dla orientacji.... 
Dach dwuspadowy,  330 metrów do polożenia dachówki karpiówka szlachetnia w koronkę. dom z poddaszem użytkowym i dw ustanowiskowym garażem, powierzchnia uż 260 m. budowany z silki. 
240 tysięcy robocizna plus materiał... podpowiedzcie coś proszę...

----------


## idka

Idka. Zapomniałam, że pod całym domem jest piwnica.

----------


## wiollka86

> Idka. Zapomniałam, że pod całym domem jest piwnica.


Ciężko porównać, ja mam prawie o połowę mniejszy, ale jakby to było z materiałem to wydaje mi się, że  kwota jest ok.

----------


## wiollka86

W sobotę testowałam wejście na świeżutki strop świeżutkimi schodami  :smile:  Wszystko działa jak należy  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

Wiolka ładne widoki z góry  :big grin:

----------


## un4given

Witam wszystkich budowniczych !!!
Też mam zamiar rozpocząć w tym roku ale zobaczymy czy się uda zacząć.
Na razie etap biurokratyczny PnB. Plan zagospodarowania jest, warunki przyłącza z energetyki też, projekt wybrany niestety wodociągi odmowa  :big tongue: .
Trochę to dziwne po przed zakupem działki dowiadywałem się w wodociągach o możliwość podpięcia i stanowisko było takie, że sąsiad z naprzeciwka dociąga do siebie wodę i potem będzie można się tam podłączyć. A teraz odmowa i próba kontaktu telefonicznego po kilku przełączeniach kończy się "musi pan przyjść z dokumentami i  zobaczymy". Jak to wygląda z waszej strony w relacjach z wodociągami?
Czy w ogóle mogą odmówić podłączenia? Jeżeli trzeba będzie wykonać kawałek sieci do działki na własny koszt żeby przyśpieszyć temat podłączenia to jak do tego się zabrać, żeby otrzymać całkowity bądź częściowy zwrot kosztów jeśli to oczywiście możliwe.
Nie mówię o jakiś kosmicznych odległościach - droga w której jest główna nitka to jakieś 75 m, ale z niej właśnie sąsiad podprowadził ostatnio wodociąg od niego do mojej działki to jakieś 15 - 20m. Na razie z sąsiadem jeszcze się nie udało spotkać bo po prostu jeszcze tam nie mieszka i się mijamy  :smile: 
Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia w temacie?

----------


## wiollka86

Ja z wodociągami mam bardzo miłe wspomnienia. Jedne z łagodniejszych jakie przeszłam w drodze do budowy. Z energetyka było trochę gorzej. Wodociągi nie robiły żadnych problemów.  podłączenie do działki wykonywałam we własnym zakresie i raczej chyba nie ma możliwości zwrotu kosztów. Przynajmniej nic mi na ten temat nie wiadomo.

----------


## wiollka86

> Wiolka ładne widoki z góry


Tez mi się podobają. W drugą stronę mam pole i las za pojedynczymi (na razie) domkami  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> Tu Idka. Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących!  Tak jak wielokrotnie pisałam, cały czas czytam wasze posty i cieszę się razem z wami, mając nadzieję, że nam też tak szybko pójdzie. 
> mam pytanie, czy uważacie, że firma bierze od nas dużo za wybudowanie domu, włącznie z dachem. Tak tylko dla orientacji.... 
> Dach dwuspadowy,  330 metrów do polożenia dachówki karpiówka szlachetnia w koronkę. dom z poddaszem użytkowym i dw ustanowiskowym garażem, powierzchnia uż 260 m. budowany z silki. 
> 240 tysięcy robocizna plus materiał... podpowiedzcie coś proszę...


Przetłumacz jeszcze raz, czy 240 tys. to za robocizne, czy za całość?
No i czego dotyczy wycena, bo wybudowanie domu, to może być Stan Surowy Otwarty a może pod klucz

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam wszystkich budowniczych !!!
> Też mam zamiar rozpocząć w tym roku ale zobaczymy czy się uda zacząć.
> Na razie etap biurokratyczny PnB. Plan zagospodarowania jest, warunki przyłącza z energetyki też, projekt wybrany niestety wodociągi odmowa .
> Trochę to dziwne po przed zakupem działki dowiadywałem się w wodociągach o możliwość podpięcia i stanowisko było takie, że sąsiad z naprzeciwka dociąga do siebie wodę i potem będzie można się tam podłączyć. A teraz odmowa i próba kontaktu telefonicznego po kilku przełączeniach kończy się "musi pan przyjść z dokumentami i  zobaczymy". Jak to wygląda z waszej strony w relacjach z wodociągami?
> Czy w ogóle mogą odmówić podłączenia? Jeżeli trzeba będzie wykonać kawałek sieci do działki na własny koszt żeby przyśpieszyć temat podłączenia to jak do tego się zabrać, żeby otrzymać całkowity bądź częściowy zwrot kosztów jeśli to oczywiście możliwe.
> Nie mówię o jakiś kosmicznych odległościach - droga w której jest główna nitka to jakieś 75 m, ale z niej właśnie sąsiad podprowadził ostatnio wodociąg od niego do mojej działki to jakieś 15 - 20m. Na razie z sąsiadem jeszcze się nie udało spotkać bo po prostu jeszcze tam nie mieszka i się mijamy 
> Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia w temacie?


Z warunkami jest tak, ze wszystko trzeba brać na piśmie, osobiście przed zakupem działki poprosiłem właściciela o wystąpienie z wnioskiem o warunki, wiec po zakupie miałem już spokój.

Chociaż na drugiej działce najpierw była odmowa z wodociągów, bo trzeba rurociąg przedłużyć, a musi być zgoda UM na zajęcie drogi, UM nie chciał wydać zgody bo nie było WZ, a WZ nie było bo nie było zgody z wodociągów  :smile: 

Skończyło się tak, ze dostałem warunkową zgodę na przyłącze wodociągowe... i to wystarczyło do WZ

----------


## idka

> Przetłumacz jeszcze raz, czy 240 tys. to za robocizne, czy za całość?
> No i czego dotyczy wycena, bo wybudowanie domu, to może być Stan Surowy Otwarty a może pod klucz


Stan surowy - mury, dach, robocizna i wszystkie materiały. 
są też w to wliczone okna połaciowe, okna na dole, drzwi. nie ma elewacji zewnętrznych , instalacji, podłóg, wykończeniówki.   Wszystko zlecamy jednej firmie, która daje gwarancję na wykonawstwo i przydziela nam Anioła stróża, jak to nazwali, który oprócz kierownika budowy będzie też doglądał, czy wszystko jest ok....
 z góry dziękuję za wszystkie refleksje i oceny, bo my jesteśmy w tym temacie zieleni jako te szczypiorki na wiosnę :0

----------


## BorÓwki14

> Stan surowy - mury, dach, robocizna i wszystkie materiały. 
> są też w to wliczone okna połaciowe, okna na dole, drzwi. nie ma elewacji zewnętrznych , instalacji, podłóg, wykończeniówki.


*idka*, a te 260m2 to y piwnica i garaym liczysz?

----------


## DrKubus

*idka* pochwal się projektem łatwiej będzie ocenić,

----------


## idka

> *idka*, a te 260m2 to y piwnica i garaym liczysz?


Tak, to jest razem, już wliczone. na 23 stronie forum jest nasz projekt. Dzięki , pozdrawiam Bocianki. U nas światło  w tunelu - za ok. 3 tygodnie może zaczną  :yes:

----------


## Murator FINANSE

*DRODZY FORUMOWICZE WAŻNA WIADOMOŚĆ - TO JUŻ OSTATNI DZWONEK
Ostatni dzwonek na kredyt hipoteczny dla imigranta
*

Pierwsze półrocze 2014 roku to dla Polaków zarabiających w walucie obcej ostatni dzwonek na zaciągnięcie kredytu w złotym. Zgodnie z Rekomendacją S, od 1 lipca br. osoby osiągające dochody w innej walucie niż nasza rodzima nie będą mogły zadłużyć się w polskich bankach.
Ostatnia Rekomendacja S Komisji Nadzoru Finansowego zmieniła nieco rynek kredytowy. Większość jej zapisów banki musiały wdrożyć do końca 2013 roku. Jednak część rekomendacji musi być wprowadzona do 1 lipca 2014 roku. Jedną z nich jest konieczność zgodności waluty kredytu z walutą najwyższego dochodu. Rekomendacja nr 6 mówi, że „Bank powinien wyeliminować ryzyko walutowe klienta detalicznego poprzez zapewnienie w odniesieniu do nowo udzielanych kredytów pełnej zgodności waluty ekspozycji i przychodów, z których będzie ona spłacana.” W przypadku, gdy kredytobiorcy osiągają dochody w różnych walutach kredyt musi być udzielony w walucie najwyższego dochodu. Takie zapisy Rekomendacji S w praktyce oznaczają to, że wiele osób nie będzie mogło zaciągnąć kredytu w złotych, a dla pewnej grupy Polaków uzyskanie kredytu w Polsce stanie się praktycznie niemożliwe.
W związku z powyższym jeśli otrzymujemy dochody w Euro lub innej walucie niż PLN , uzyskanie kredytu po 1 lipca w złotówkach będzie bardzo utrudnione lub niemożliwe. Dlatego też, jeśli wśród forumowiczów są osoby uzyskujące dochody poza naszym krajem i zastanawiają się nad kredytem - to jest ostatni dzwonek. Służymy pomocą. Zapraszam do kontaktu

----------


## BorÓwki14

*idka* tez wydaje mi sie cena w miarę ok
Nie mamy piwnicy w ogole, a koszty szacuja sie na razie:
Łącznie 163-167tys- zamkniemy dom, czyli SSZ (bez wylewek, instalacji itp)
Biorąc pod uwagę, ze masz karpiówke na dachu i piwnice, cena może nie najniższa, ale realna za ilosc prac które bedą wykonane  :smile:

----------


## R&K

w tych pieniadzach ja chce zrobic stan developerski dla ok 110m2 uzytkowej  :big tongue:

----------


## diablica.b

Witam. 
Chciałam zasięgnąć opinii. Będziemy budować dom Werbi wersja A 
http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-werbi-wersja-a-WRD2013     ,     
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/hr_werbi_wersja_a.htm. 
I dostaliśmy taka wycenę.

Materiały:

beton 11 kubików 2000 zł
chudziak 5 kubików 1500 zł
stal 2500 zł
betoniki 2160 zł
beton na płytę stanu zero 4200 zł
YOTONG 15600 zł
wieźba dachowa 10000 zł
dachówka ceramiczna 19000 zł
beton na strop 13 kubików 4000 zł
stal na strop 8500 zł
styropian (15), siatka, kleje 1000 zł
desterwit (izolacja) 250 zł
folia 200 zł
rynny 2200 zł
kleje 2000 zł
krańcówki 3300 zł
gąsiorki 1500 zł
haczyki, tasmy, aluminium 1500 zł
kształtki na kominy 1500 zł
cegła na komin 1500 zł
klinkier 1350 zł
okna dachowe  3 szt. velux 2500 zł
rury 300 zł
RAZEM 87760 

Robocizna:

fundament 57m2 4000 zł
sciany z betoników 2000 zł
wykop 1000 zł
zasypywanie/ubijanie fundamentu 600 zł
płyta stanu zero 1240 zł
wieniec stanu zero 600 zł
nośne ściany parteru 165m2 6000 zł
strop 120m2 7000 zł
schody betonowe 2000 zł
ściany kolankowe + wieniec 1500 zł
ściany nośne poddasze 60m2 2000 zł
wieźba dachowa 6500 zł
pokrycie dachowe 7500 zł
kominy 4000 zł
rynny 750 zł
okna 3 szt. velux 1000 zł
kanalizacja 1000 zł
RAZEM 48690 zł

Wszystko razem stan surowy zadaszony (tylko trzy okna dachowe) 136450

Czy to dużo, mało a może w sam raz? Dodam,że jestem z dolnego śląska.

Dziekuję za jakiekolwiek odpowiedzi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojak65

hmm, biorąc pod uwagę cenę całościowo to wydaje się być ok, jeśli jednak zobaczysz na każdą z pozycji oddzielnie to zawsze udałoby się urwać parę zł, szczególnie że to mały domek tylko 109m użytkowych po małym obrysie fundamentów 

Taka rada, dogadaj się tak z wykonawcą żeby się nie okazało że pożniej dochodzą jeszcze jakieś większe koszty które nie byly zawarte w wycenie, więc jak już będziesz na nich zdecydowana to niech przygotują bardziej szczegółowy kosztorys

----------


## wiollka86

Też mi się wydaje że ok z ta wyceną. I tak jak pisze *Wojak* upewnij się czy nie ma żadnych dodatkowych kosztów, w sensie wypożyczanie stempli, koparka, szalunki, jakieś gwoździe itp. Najlepiej żeby dali Ci jakąś gwarancję, że ta cena którą masz na końcu jest ceną ostateczną i nic nie będzie ekstra w trakcie, chyba że jakaś siła wyższa zadziała i coś np. będziecie chcieli zmienić.

----------


## makak

> Witam. 
> 
> beton 11 kubików 2000 zł
> chudziak 5 kubików 1500 zł


dlaczego beton jest po 181zl a chudziak po 300 za kubik?

----------


## diablica.b

> dlaczego beton jest po 181zl a chudziak po 300 za kubik?



Nie wiem dlaczego tak a nie inaczej. Takie informacje były w wycenie..

----------


## Wojak65

no właśnie  :smile:  tam takich kwiatków jest więcej
dlatego napisałem że z całej tej wyceny można by w sumie z 20kzł urwać (z każdej linijki po parę stów)

----------


## alixon

Witam  :smile: 
Planujemy budowę domku w tym roku,  jesteśmy na etapie kredytu  :smile:  Czy ktoś z Was budował systemem dryfix? Jeśli tak , proszę o informacje  :smile:  dzięki.

----------


## Maja3m

Witam.
Co sądzicie o wycenie na pompę ciepła nibe 1245 10kw z łączną długością odwiertów 180m   za 49 500zł.
Pomóżcie

----------


## Wojak65

Bocianki ostro buduja, nie ma czasu na forum  :smile: 

Ja niestety raczej nie pomoge ale kiedy orientowalem sie w cenach PC to twoja wycena jest raczej w polowie

----------


## wierka

Wojak65 - masz rację, wszyscy budują.  :sad:  
Ja niestety czekam. Ekipa moja wraca na budowę 26 maja. Bezczynność mnie wykańcza. 
I przy okazji kombinuję z układem okien w domu, bo coś mi ciągle nie pasuje. 

Maja3m - to jest cena netto, brutto? 
za pompę + odwierty + instalacja podłogówki??
Mam podpisaną umowę na pompę Alpha Innotec WZS 101H 10kW + odwierty 210 mb + podłogówka 200m2,  na kwotę 78 tys. zł brutto

----------


## Wojak65

Wierka nie martw sie, ja juz tez teraz tylko czekam,

Instalator ma byc za 3 tygodnie  :sad: 
Budowlancy za szybko mi zrobili SSO  :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

A ja byłam dzisiaj na "kontroli" i ścianki działowe się robią, deszcz leje, miała być więźba ale z uwagi na pogodę będzie jak się trochę polepszy  :smile:

----------


## monika&bartek

faktycznie przycichło tu, ale to znaczy,  że na budowach wrze  :smile: 
U nas piwnice zrobione do połowy, teraz stoimy bo leje :/
poza tym dopinamy podłączenie wody, z końcem miesiąca powinniśmy mieć w końcu wodę na budowie.

----------


## Arturo72bis

> Witam.
> Co sądzicie o wycenie na pompę ciepła nibe 1245 10kw z łączną długością odwiertów 180m   za 49 500zł.
> Pomóżcie





> Mam podpisaną umowę na pompę Alpha Innotec WZS 101H 10kW + odwierty 210 mb + podłogówka 200m2,  na kwotę 78 tys. zł brutto


Wyceny masakrystyczne..
Obydwie marki pomp są jednymi z najdroższych na rynku.
Chcecie taniej zainteresujcie się pompami gruntowymi polskich producentów,sądzę,że w 35tys.zł z odwiertami można się zmieścić,jeszcze taniej i jak jest możliwość na działce to z DZ poziomym a najtaniej pompy powietrze-woda gdzie w cenie 25tys.zł można mieć pompę odpowiedniczkę mocowo do powyższych.
Następna sprawa,podłogówka robiona przez firmę od pompy wychodzi zawsze drożej niż gdybyśmy samemu znaleźli instalatora,różnica jest ok.30zł/m2.

No chyba,że kasy zbywa to szaleć byleby przy wykończeniu nie było zonka  :wink: 
Przy okazji,po doborze mocy pomp widzę,ze będą to pałacyki po 250-300m2 bo 10kW potrzebują właśnie takie domy w dzisiejszych czasach także chyba budżety spore i raczej nie trzeba bać się o zonka  :wink: 

*Maja3m*,do Rudy Śląskiej masz niedaleko,rzuć zapytanie poniżej.Firma konkretna i sprawdzona niejednokrotnie już na forum:
http://www.ghs-polska.pl/ekonomiczna-instalacja-co.html

P.S
Widzę,że sporo "bocianków hanysów" buduje,także może linek się przyda  :wink:

----------


## wierka

najpierw sprostowanie 




> Mam podpisaną umowę na pompę Alpha Innotec WZS 101H 10kW + odwierty 210 mb + podłogówka 200m2, na kwotę 78 tys. zł brutto


w tą cenę wchodzi jeszcze cała instalacja wod-kan.  Zapomniałam.  :wink: 






> Wyceny masakrystyczne..
> Obydwie marki pomp są jednymi z najdroższych na rynku.
> Chcecie taniej zainteresujcie się pompami gruntowymi polskich producentów,sądzę,że w 35tys.zł z odwiertami można się zmieścić,jeszcze taniej i jak jest możliwość na działce to z DZ poziomym a najtaniej pompy powietrze-woda gdzie w cenie 25tys.zł można mieć pompę odpowiedniczkę mocowo do powyższych.
> Następna sprawa,podłogówka robiona przez firmę od pompy wychodzi zawsze drożej niż gdybyśmy samemu znaleźli instalatora,różnica jest ok.30zł/m2.
> 
> No chyba,że kasy zbywa to szaleć byleby przy wykończeniu nie było zonka 
> Przy okazji,po doborze mocy pomp widzę,ze będą to pałacyki po 250-300m2 bo 10kW potrzebują właśnie takie domy w dzisiejszych czasach także chyba budżety spore i raczej nie trzeba bać się o zonka


Ja nie jestem zainteresowana polskimi pompami. 
Również odpada u mnie poziome źródło - mam sam piach na działce. Pompa PW - nie odpowiada mi, obawiam się zależności od temperatury na zewnątrz. 
Uważam, że robiąc całą instalację OC przez tego samego wykonawcę unikam ryzyka 'zwalania winy' na poprzednika. 
Wycena podłogówki 16 tys. netto. Nie uważam by było to chorendalnie drogo. Zwłaszcza, że jak wcześniej pisałam, w przypadku problemów rozmawiać będę z jedną, porządną firmą.

Pałacyki - he he tak sobie myśl. Mój dom nie ma nic wspólnego z pałacykiem. Ale z powierzchnią trafiłeś, całkowita wynosi 260 m2, natomiast kubatura wynosi ponad 900m3, więc jest co ogrzewać.

----------


## Arturo72bis

> Pałacyki - he he tak sobie myśl. Mój dom nie ma nic wspólnego z pałacykiem. Ale z powierzchnią trafiłeś, całkowita wynosi 260 m2, natomiast kubatura wynosi ponad 900m3, więc jest co ogrzewać.


Chodziło mi powierzchnię zabudowy czyli dużą jak w pałacach  :wink: 
Przy 260m2 budżet pozwala na nie oszczędzanie i nie skazuje na szukanie gdzie taniej także wybór marki pompy rozumiem bo to tylko 10% kosztów budowy  :smile: 
Podłogówkę można znaleść już za 60-70zł/m2 brutto ale jak te 5-6tys.zł nie robi różnicy to spoko  :smile:

----------


## cormac

Pisałam posta, ale mi go wcieło.
*Arturo72bis* ja też wziełam cały zestaw. W przypadku problemów nie zamierzam sie bawić w śledztwo kto winny , wiercący, dostawca PC ,  czy instalator. Jeden telefon i martwi się jeden pan. Za komfort się płaci.  Widziałam działającą 25  letnią pompę nibe, polskie w okolicy miały po 5-6 lat. A producent już się zwinął.
Nie interesuje mnie dogrzewanie grzalkami jak temparatura spadnie poniżej minus 20 stopni. 
250 m nie nazwałam bym pałacem.
Nie ma to jak projekty 140 m użytkowej, po czy okazuje się 290 m po podłodze.

----------


## Arturo72bis

> Pisałam posta, ale mi go wcieło.
> *Arturo72bis* ja też wziełam cały zestaw. W przypadku problemów nie zamierzam sie bawić w śledztwo kto winny , wiercący, dostawca PC ,  czy instalator. Jeden telefon i martwi się jeden pan. Za komfort się płaci.  Widziałam działającą 25  letnią pompę nibe, polskie w okolicy miały po 5-6 lat.
> Nie interesuje mnie dogrzewanie grzalkami jak temparatura spadnie poniżej minus 20 stopni. 
> 250 m nie nazwałam bym pałacem.
> Nie ma to jak projekty 140 m użytkowej, po czy okazuje się 290 m po podłodze.


Jak ja to mówię,kto bogatemu zabroni,nawet ekogroszkiem grzać   :wink: 
Ja mam 118m2 pow.użytkowej i 118m2 po podłodze a i pompę za 20tys.zł,obywa się bez grzałki od dwóch sezonów,grzeje w największe mrozy tylko 7h na dobę ale ja miałem skromniejszy budżet na budowę  :smile:

----------


## cormac

Jak Ci wystarcza to czemu nie. Z tego co kojarzę, mieszkasz na południu Polski , inaczej się temp. rozkładają.  :yes: 
Tak z ciekawości dlaczego zlikwidowałeś swój dziennik budowy?

----------


## Ariad

U nas już po pierwszym wkopaniu łopaty, albo raczej wjeździe koparki  :smile: 
13 maja... Podziwiamy, jaki mamy "piękny dół" wykopany  :smile:  
A teraz leje, leje... Czekamy na słońce.

----------


## Arturo72bis

> Tak z ciekawości dlaczego zlikwidowałeś swój dziennik budowy?


Jeszcze jest  :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...szcz%C4%99dna-)

Forum przeradza się w komercję zamiast być pomocne inwestorom,użytkownicy z wykupionym płatnym profilem "zawsze" mają rację,chociaż plotą głupoty wprowadzające w błąd zwykłych inwestorów,kwestionowanie tego jest źle widziane,kara się zwykłych użytkowników a nie tych z wykupionym profilem.

----------


## cormac

> Jak ja to mówię,kto bogatemu zabroni,nawet ekogroszkiem grzać  
> Ja mam 118m2 pow.użytkowej i 118m2 po podłodze a i pompę za 20tys.zł,obywa się bez grzałki od dwóch sezonów,grzeje w największe mrozy tylko 7h na dobę ale ja miałem skromniejszy budżet na budowę


W takim razie rozbija się o rozmiar. Odliczając podwójny garaż, kotłownie i inne pomieszczenia gospodarcze zostaje mi 180 m2 . Uważam to za min, ale ja jestem skrzywiona 8 osób na 65m2  w dzieciństwie ma swój wpływ  :big grin:  
Nieważne jak kto się buduję, wazne by być zadowolonym z decycji.

----------


## Wojak65

PC powietrze fajna sprawa tez dlugo sie nad tym zastanawialem ale...instalacja gazowa wychodzi duzo taniej,w razie awarii pompy/pieca tez wychodzi duzo taniej.

Arturo sledze twoje watki juz od zeszlego roku (bocianki 2013 i watek o ogrzewaniu (czy jakis podobny) i wiem ze masz bardzo dobrze zaizolowany dom, nie kazdy niestety tutaj bedzie tak mial.

Dlatego moja ciezka decyzja padla na gaz  :smile:

----------


## wierka

> U nas już po pierwszym wkopaniu łopaty, albo raczej wjeździe koparki 
> 13 maja... Podziwiamy, jaki mamy "piękny dół" wykopany  
> A teraz leje, leje... Czekamy na słońce.


Głupie to, jak można podziwiać wielką dziurę.... ale można.  :big grin:   :big grin:  Godzinami bym się wpatrywała w te doły, murki, betony.  :smile:

----------


## wierka

> PC powietrze fajna sprawa tez dlugo sie nad tym zastanawialem ale...instalacja gazowa wychodzi duzo taniej,w razie awarii pompy/pieca tez wychodzi duzo taniej.
> ...
> 
> Dlatego moja ciezka decyzja padla na gaz


gdybym miała szanse na gaz, nie zastanawiałabym się nad tym. Ale cóż, mój dom staje 10 km od miasta, tam nie ma szans na żadne 'luksusy' od gminy. Wszystko sama muszę sobie stworzyć. Dobrze, że dom będzie naprzeciw wiejskiej szkoły, to przynajmniej rano będę miała drogę odśnieżoną, bo dalej we wsi, jak rolnicy sami się nie zorganizują to bywają odcięci od świata.

----------


## Wojak65

Wierka akurat twoja miejscowka i dzialka sa na wypasie  :wink:

----------


## Maja3m

ja podobnie jak wierka nie mam szans na gaz. Pałac też to nie będzie zwłaszcza że w domu będzie mieszkać 6 osób. Jak już wcześniej pisałam budowa jest na mojej głowie i wolę jednego wykonawcę ,który w razie czego nie będzie zwalał winny na poprzednika

----------


## milo6

WITAM
My również w tym roku zaczynamy budowę domu - do końca roku planujemy jedynie sso z kompletnym dachem. 

Przepraszam, że zacznę od pytania...
Jak sądzicie czy lepiej wstawić okna przed zima czy po? - Na początku nie myśleliśmy aby ich nie wstawiać - nie przyszło nam to do głowy, ale ostatnio spotykamy się z wieloma opiniami, że lepiej jak sso postoi do wiosny..?!

----------


## wiollka86

Można i tak i tak, moim zdaniem, bylebyś wietrzyła od czasu do czasu, żeby Ci para wodna nie skraplała się i nie zamarzała podczas mrozów. Bezpieczniej jednak myślę, że bez okien. Tylko osłonić otwory żeby śnieg i deszcz nie padał i już  :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/1,106570,1...a_budowie.html

Tutaj jest coś o tym napisane.

----------


## mnocon

Ja znowu slyszalem ze jesli komus nie zalezy to warto zabic dechami tak by wiatr mogl przewietrzyc.
Podobno przez jakis czas dom siada, napewno najwiecej na poczatku. 
My wstawiamy okna ale tylko dlatego ze przez zime planujemy kontynuowac prace  :wink:

----------


## KasMir

Hej  :big grin: 
 Witamy i dołączamy do Bocianków,chociaż one już dawno przyleciały  :smile: 
 Będziemy budować Dom w lucernie G2. Czekamy na PnB,czytamy forum i mamy nadzieję,że do finału dotrzemy bez pomocy psychologa  :sad:   :tongue: 
 Pozdrawiamy  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> Ja znowu slyszalem ze jesli komus nie zalezy to warto zabic dechami tak by wiatr mogl przewietrzyc.
> Podobno przez jakis czas dom siada, napewno najwiecej na poczatku.


tia .... siada .... tyle samo w 1 roku co i w 20 .... 
a wierzenie domu? niezamykani go na zime - tylko jeśli komus naprawdę się nie spieszy

u mnie jak mróz wszedł do domu, jak wychodził mury to ciężko bylo rozbujać temperaturę i przełamac na +

wg mnie to się popostu nie oplaca - lepie zamknąć i kontunuowac nawet powoli ale do przodu prace

----------


## wierka

Witam




> Wierka akurat twoja miejscowka i dzialka sa na wypasie


tak, tak... ostatnio zidentyfikowaliśmy szkodników na działce. Nasz śmietnik odwiedzają .. dziki! 





> Hej 
>  Witamy i dołączamy do Bocianków,chociaż one już dawno przyleciały 
>  Będziemy budować Dom w lucernie G2. Czekamy na PnB,czytamy forum i mamy nadzieję,że do finału dotrzemy bez pomocy psychologa  
>  Pozdrawiamy


Psycholog??? O rany! Wszystko możliwe. Ja już wariuję na punkcie tego domu. Zamiast relaksować się to ciągle czytam, czytam. i z nadmiaru informacji w tak krótkim czasie dostaję 'oczopląsu umysłowego'.

Ostatnio top-temat: ogród. 
Jak urządzić ogród przed domem, aby nie zbankrutować?? 
Myślę nad koncepcją zagospodarowania, by może już teraz kupić jakieś rośliny. Te większe. Niech by już rosły. 
Tylko taka ilość roślin i czegoś na podjazd typu klinkier/kostka to ogromne pieniądze.  :sad: 
Zastanawialiście się już nad tym?  z czego planujecie zrobić podjazd do garażu?
coś czuję, że ogród/podwórko to druga studnia bez dna.

----------


## kagraz66

Cześć wszystkim nowo wstępującym do klubu budowniczych własnego domu.

Na początek pytanko, bo nie potrafimy się zdecydować na projekt.

Co wybrać ???  Parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem, z dwuspadowym dachem, czy może typowo parterowy z dachem czterospadowym ??? 
Działka jest duża, więc z miejscem nie ma problemu, mamy problem z wyceną kosztów budowy obu wariantów. 

Z jednej strony odpadają nam schody, stropy itd., ale z drugiej zwiększa się (i to sporo) powierzchnia dachu i fundamentów.

Dodam, że obydwa domy maja po około 130m2 powierzchni użytkowej.

Pomóżcie, proszę  :smile:

----------


## wierka

Karga - pokaż wybrane przez Ciebie typy, weźmiemy je pod lupę. 
tak, ogólnie to trudno ocenić. Jeden woli blondynki, drugi brunetki.  :wink:

----------


## bowess

W kilku forumowych dyskusjach na ten tamat wyszło, że taka mniej więcej granica to 120m2 (na pewno powierzchni użytkowej, niektórzy uważają, że po podłogach). Poniżej 120 raczej tańsza jest budowa w parterze, powyżej - z poddaszem. Powyżej 120m2 w parterówce zwykle zaczyna się komplikowanie bryły (przybywa fundamentów i ścian nośnych - albo nośne wewnątrz budynku, albo rozbudowanie bryły do kształtu L czy T). Oczywiście zarówno jeden jak i drugi typ domu może być prostszej lub bardziej skomplikowanej konstrukcji, więc warto też patrzeć na detale, bo jednak prosta parterówka 140m2 może być nadal znacznie tańsza od domu z poddaszem i wykuszem, trzema lukarnami z balkonami, łukowatymi oknami i tonami stali zbrojeniowej w słupach, podciągach i stropie.  :smile:

----------


## kagraz66

uściślam  :smile: 

pierwszy projekt to http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-siel...ed-gar-WRD1636

z tym, że solidnie przez nas przerobiony (z parteru zasadniczo zostały na swoim miejscu tylko ściany nośne)'

a drugi to http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...k,2245,0,0.htm

Ten z małymi, ale nie tak wielkimi poprawkami.

----------


## lart_2

Cześć, jestem juz na etapie wyboru okien i mimo złych opini bardzo mocno rozważam zakup stolarki aluminiowej  :smile:  Ściągnąłem już oferty na ALU jak również na ALU i muszę powiedzieć, że różnica cenowa między dobrym PCV i ALU powolutku się zaciera. Ludzie może podpowiecie na jakim profilu ALU i producencie się skupić. Na tą chwile zastanawiam się nad profilami:
- *ALUPROF MB-86* (SI,ST), 
- *ALIPLAST STAR* lub *SUPERIAL I+*,
- *Reynears*,
- *YAWAL 77 HI*
- *DRUTEX 70 HI*
jak ktoś miał/ma do czynienia ze stolarką aluminiową bardzo proszę o podpowiedź, co warto wybrać jaki profil i dlaczego ....  :smile: 
Co do wykonawców to jeszcze nie wiem, najlepiej jak by był ze śląska  :smile:  

Jutro wrzucę aktualne zdjęcia hacjendy  :smile:

----------


## wierka

witam

Widzę, że bocianki na polu.  :smile:  Ostro budują. 

kagraz - zdecydowałeś już wybór projektu?? Trudno cokolwiek porównać gdy piszesz, że właściwie cały dom został zmieniony. 
ja jestem fanką domów piętrowych/z użytkowym poddaszem, ale i parterowe mają swój urok i zalety. Chociażby brak schodów. Na starość mogą stać się barierą nie do pokonania. :/

lart - jak z oknami? Wybrałeś?? i gdzie te obiecane zdjęcia?? 


W swoim dzienniku wrzuciłam prośbę o pomoc, mieszam w układzie okien, nie umiem podjąć decyzji. Ale do mnie to raczej nikt nie zagląda. Może ktoś z Was mi pomoże??

----------


## magellano

Witam Wszystkich
Tak, czas na założenie własnego gniazdka. Cieszę się, że istnieje takie miejsce społeczności osób, które się budują i fachowców, którzy podsuwają pomysły i pomagają swoim cennym doświadczeniem. WITAM WSZYSTKICH :  :smile:

----------


## zbych86

Witam, zaczynam budowę domu o powierzchni 137m2, poddasze użytkowe, bez podpiwniczenia, dach dwuspadowy. Znalazłem ekipę budowlaną, która wyliczyła mi surowy stan otwarty na ponad 50000 zł. Mierzeja Wiślana. Uważam, że to trochę za dużo. Czy mógłby mi ktoś doradzić?

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam, zaczynam budowę domu o powierzchni 137m2, poddasze użytkowe, bez podpiwniczenia, dach dwuspadowy. Znalazłem ekipę budowlaną, która wyliczyła mi surowy stan otwarty na ponad 50000 zł. Mierzeja Wiślana. Uważam, że to trochę za dużo. Czy mógłby mi ktoś doradzić? Wysyłam link projektu: http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-zofia-portyk-KRD2088


Cena za SSO na średnim poziomie ale jak ekipa sprawdzona w boju i polecana przez innych inwestorów to bierz.

----------


## brandia

Witam. Chcieliśmy się przywitać i dołączyć do grona bocianków 2014. :bye: 
Dosyć niespodziewanie (bo planowaliśmy rozpoczęcie w przyszłym roku) zdecydowaliśmy się na budowę - startujemy za niecały miesiąc. Budujemy Oxford III z pracowni Studio Atrium: http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...-III,1023.html. Parterówka z poddaszem nieużytkowym, 140m + garaż 38m.
W tym roku chcemy SSO, z kompletnym dachem. Mamy umówionego fachowca - koszt kompletnych fundamentów i murów - 28 tys. zł. Jesteśmy teraz na etapie załatwiania kredytu i umawiania pozostałych fachowców.
Strasznie się boimy jak to będzie, bo mieszkamy i pracujemy 150 km od miejsca budowy. Teraz urlopy, więc przypilnujemy, potem to już tylko pozostanie podupaść na zdrowiu...  :roll eyes:

----------


## Przemek_80

Mam pytanie: czy Wasze ekipy dawała papę między ławy a bloczki fundamentowe? Opinie są podzielone. Niby przy domku bez piwnic wydaję się zbędna, jednak czy na pewno?

----------


## brandia

U nas majster powiedział, że daje. Zresztą my też słyszeliśmy że warto to zrobić

----------


## monika&bartek

u nas na części niepodpiwniczonej jest

----------


## wierka

u mnie też jest.  :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

Ja też mam  :smile:

----------


## mania_ania

Witam wszystkich budujących!
w tym roku również i my zamierzamy rozpocząć budowę. w tej chwili czekamy na PnB i szukamy kier.buda i ekipy od SSO, więc jeżeli macie jakichś sprawdzonych fachowców to chętnie przyjmiemy namiary  :roll eyes: 
Projekt indywidualny, z użytkowym poddaszem, dach dwuspadowy, pow. uz. 180m2.

----------


## wingerman

mania_ania a gdzie dokładnie budowa?

----------


## mania_ania

> mania_ania a gdzie dokładnie budowa?



okolice Ożarowa mazowieckiego

----------


## AggaM

Nie było mnie wieki, odpuściłam temat, nic się u nas nie działo, ale wczoraj dostaliśmy PnB :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  po lekkim zamieszaniu z WZ-ką, wyjaśnianiu go, ale udało się. Myślę że jak tylko majster nas wciśnie to w sierpniu wylejemy fundamenty :smile:

----------


## manitou

Witam,
dzięki sprzyjającej pogodzie ekipa oraz sprawnej pracy ekipy mamy już stan zero naszego Gładkiego C256L  :wink:

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów,  Murator również służy pomocą w doradztwie kredytowym, jeśli  macie jakiekolwiek pytania zachęcam do kontaktu. Krąży wiele mitów o kredytach budowlano -hipotecznych, z chęcią je wyjaśnię.

----------


## wiollka86

Budujecie czy urlopujecie?  :smile:

----------


## monika&bartek

U nas przerwa, schnie strop. Za tydzień urlop a potem znowu ruszamy. 


U Was widziałam SSO, ładnie ładnie  :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

W zasadzie już SSZ  :smile:  Właśnie mi okna wstawiają, o 18 będzie już zamknięte  :smile:  Ja miałam 3 tygodnie urlopu na wyjeździe. Trzeba trochę odpocząć i nabrać sił na kolejne etapy  :smile:

----------


## lukasziza

witam,

my ruszliśmy takze

----------


## Wojak65

U mnie dzisiaj tez juz okna wstawiaja (po 9 tygodniach czekania ! - masakra), byla przerwa, nie bylo okien wiec nie mozna bylo nic robic, ale teraz juz ogien !

Wiolka mam takie samo fajne rogowe okno w kuchni  :smile:  jest super

----------


## wiollka86

Tez mi się to okno podoba  :smile:  Z początku miałam wątpliwości i chciałam je przerabiać na zwykłe ale teraz się cieszę że tego nie zrobiłam  :smile:

----------


## Juskra

Cześć
mam nadzieję ze do Was dołączymy, planujemy rozpoczęcie w październiku, trzymajcie kciuki!  Projekt indywidualny a w cenie mamy całą papierologię  :smile:  Mam nadzieję że rzeczywiście pracownia wszystko załatwi...Tak Wam zazdroszczę Waszych zaawansowanych prac :Lol:

----------


## beak

Witam wszystkich Budujących.
My również w tym roku zaczynamy budowę, jesteśmy "tuż przed" wbiciem pierwszej łopaty :smile: .
Budujemy na Śląsku w Ustroniu.
Domek będzie parterowy 170 m2 bez poddasza użytkowego. Projekt indywidualny bo budujemy "z klocków LEGO"  :smile: 

Załącznik 273450

Generalnie jestem przerażona wizją budowy, od wykonawców, instalacji, gipsów, tynków, styropianów, przez farby, płytki kończąc na klamkach i wyłącznikach  :smile:  Ale jak widzę Wy jesteście już ogarnięci więc będę w razie czego prosić o pomoc i doradztwo w paru (czyt. wielu) kwestiach :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojak65

Jak widzisz wszyscy ogarnięci chyba budują bo temat delikatnie przymarł  :smile: 

Ale tak to już jest że co roku bocianki koło wakacji mają najwięcej pracy  :cool:

----------


## kwiatek6324

Witam.

Dla tych ktorym sie moze przydac, mam do sprzedania nowe, nieuzyte schody strychowe:

http://www.4iq.pl/schody-strychowe-t...towe-p-44.html

o rozmiarze 126x66


Do oddania w cenie 300PLN w okolicach Warszawy, Piaseczna.
Wiecej via PW.

Pozdrawiam
AK

----------


## Olenkaa

Witam,
my z mężem również rozpoczynamy budowę domu, w zależności od tego jak sie ogarniemy zaczynamy jesienią albo wiosną przyszłego roku. Projekt mamy, pozwolenie na budowę też (czekaliśmy rok i dopiero po odwołaniu dostaliśmy). Teraz szukam ekipy do SSO. Nasz dom ma 300mkw, zadzwoniłam do firmy murarskiej z polecenia i pan mi powiedział, że koszt robocizny do więźby to 26 tys., czy to nie jest podejrzanie tanio. Budowa w pomorskim i nie w okolizach trójmiasta? Co sądzicie o tej cenie?

----------


## AggaM

halo, halo :smile:  ja na minutkę napisać tylko, że dopięliśmy wszystko i w właśnie geodeci nanieśli nasz domek na gruncie :smile:  
Jutro zaczynają kopać fundamenty, w środę leją beton... 

Wszystkim budującym życzę pogody i tej na zewnątrz i ducha :smile:  Pozdrawiam z Krakowa :smile:

----------


## monika&bartek

Lenka nas murowanie, szałowanie stropów i ocieplneie fundamentow (w tym częściowo podywiczone) kosztowało 30k. Tylko nie żadna firma a majster ze swoją ekipą

----------


## aldam1

Za 3 tygodnie ruszam z budową.
Przygotowuję wszystko na start. Czy coś pominąłem?
-zamówienie materiału 
- koparka,
- geodeta
- toj toj
- prąd
- kierbud
-...?

----------


## wiollka86

> Za 3 tygodnie ruszam z budową.
> Przygotowuję wszystko na start. Czy coś pominąłem?
> -zamówienie materiału 
> - koparka,
> - geodeta
> - toj toj
> - prąd
> - kierbud
> -...?


Woda?

----------


## Kasia Mikołajczak

Witajcie :smile:  i ja kolejna zielona się melduję na placu boju :smile:  pozwolenie na budowę lada moment, ekipa czeka a ja się modlę, żeby wyschło nam podwórko... takich deszczów nie mieliśmy od paru lat, a ziemię mam gliniastą więc za nic nie chce woda wsiąkać... Boję się ile wody wylezie jak tylko zaczniemy koparą kopać.... Czy jesli by woda bardzo podchodziła - wypompowywać i lać mimo to fundamenty, czy darowac sobie i czekać az się osuszy naturalnie? pomóżcie...

----------


## Euzebia

Witam Wszystkich! Pełna naiwnej nadziei, że jeszcze w tym roku uda się połozyć dach oczekuję na uprawomocnienie decyzji. Od początku schody :] Ale to chyba ma większość. Myśleliśmy, że na wakacje zaczniemy, a tu przeciągająca się procedura udzielenia kredytu, terminy u notariusza, wpisy do ksiąg wieczystych, zmiany map w starostwie na cyfrowe... słowem czekanie. Na koniec skucha bo pan ze starostwa oznajmił, że uprawomocnienie nastąpi po 14 dniach od daty wpłynięcia informacji do gminy, a nie od wydania decyzji i zaś tydzień w plecy  :big tongue:  Zastanawiam się czy jest jakieś rozporządzenie, którym pan naczelnik mógłby podeprzeć swoją niechęć do podbicia nam uprawomocnienia decyzji. Życie... Nasz projekt to Skarbek Neo (ślędzę Cię Agga M  :wink:  ). Bedzięmy budować 20km od Wrocławia. 
W odpowiedzi do Kasi - z gliny woda Ci nie podejdzie, chyba, że będą przewarstwienia piaszczyste lub grunty sypkie ponieżej spoistych i się dokopiesz do nich. Gliny przy długotrwałym nawilgotnieniu moga się uplastycznić i tu projektant powinien to przewidzieć przy adaptacji, w oparciu o opinię geotechniczną.

----------


## Wojak65

Kasia, Euzebia,

Woda podejdzie oj podejdzie, mam dokladnie teraz ten sam problem tylko juz z drenowaniem dzialki.
Kopara wszystko rozjezdzila i z pieknej trawy zostala sama ubita glina - grunt wody nie wchlania, woda przelewa sie w najnizsze miejsca dzialki, po wykopaniu drenazu (bardzo plytko) w chwili pojawila sie w dziurze woda i stoi juz ponad tydzien...

Co do uprawomocnienia, jesli nie masz "serdecznych" sasiadow to olej uprawomocnienie  :wink:

----------


## Euzebia

O ich serdeczności pewnie bym się przekonała próbując zrobić coś przed czasem. Poczekam. Już tyle miesięcy zmarnowanych, na dach straciłam nadzieję, a z moim szczęściem pewnie zaraz by serdeczne wieści poszły w świat, ot  :wink:  
Co do wody owszem, jeśli działka tak jest ukształtowana, że będzie miała jak spłynąć, to oczywiste, że to zrobi. Tylko dla mnie okreslenie "podejdzie" równa się podejdzie od dołu, a tego nie zrobi bo glina wody nie trzyma.

----------


## tojowima

Witam bocianki  :big grin:  z wielką radochą dopisujemy się do grona dzielnych, na wszystko gotowych budujących własne gniazdko  :cool: 

Wielkimi krokami zbliża się i nasz pierwszy dzień. Będziemy budować (prawdopodobnie jeszcze w tym roku) projekt indywidualny o taki, jeśli będzie widać zdjęcie
 

Łączna powierzchnia użytkowa to 90 m2, strop drewniany, strych nieużytkowy - graciarnia. Pozwolenie jest, jeszcze tylko kasy nie ma, ale usilnie pracujemy nad tym  :wink: 
Forum śledzimy od kilku miesięcy i dzięki wpisom na nim dopracowaliśmy nasz projekt oraz wybraliśmy materiały i standard budowy.

Pozdrawiamy serdecznie i trzymamy kciuki za wszystkie budowy!

----------


## Kasia Mikołajczak

no i właśnie dostałam pozwolenie na budowę :smile:  w następną sobotę będziemy oceniać czy da się budować - tzn czy ziemia wyschła i jesteśmy w stanie zalać fundamenty, czy musimy się modlić o suszę we wrześniu..... niestety obawiam się, że to drugie :sad:

----------


## tojowima

Witam  :smile: 

Dostałam na razie kilka ofert na budowę naszego domku, chodzi o stan surowy z pokryciem dachu. Dziwi mnie bardzo rozrzut od 27 tys do 35 tys  :Confused:  Z czego wynika aż taka różnica w ofertach, niby na to samo? 
A swoją drogą, na co zwracacie uwagę wybierając ekipę do budowy? Podpowiecie coś?

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam 
> 
> Dostałam na razie kilka ofert na budowę naszego domku, chodzi o stan surowy z pokryciem dachu. Dziwi mnie bardzo rozrzut od 27 tys do 35 tys  Z czego wynika aż taka różnica w ofertach, niby na to samo? 
> A swoją drogą, na co zwracacie uwagę wybierając ekipę do budowy? Podpowiecie coś?


To to jeszcze nic,mój rozrzut za SSO to 27-65tys.zl  :wink: 
A ekipę brać z polecenia,jeśli takowej nie będzie to przy zapytaniach prosić o namiary zrealizowanych juz budów i inwestorów celem weryfikacji. 
Jeśli takich namiarow nie otrzymamy,olać ekipę i szukać dalej.

----------


## tojowima

> To to jeszcze nic,mój rozrzut za SSO to 27-65tys.zl 
> A ekipę brać z polecenia,jeśli takowej nie będzie to przy zapytaniach prosić o namiary zrealizowanych juz budów i inwestorów celem weryfikacji. 
> Jeśli takich namiarow nie otrzymamy,olać ekipę i szukać dalej.


Tak sobie pomyśleliśmy, a że doświadczeni budowniczy także tak zalecają, to tak zrobimy. Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Juskra

cześć
ja też w kwestii finansów, mamy dwóch potencjalnych budowniczych ( nie Bobów, nie mylić  :cool:  ) jest spory rozrzut cenowy, budujemy dom z podpiwniczeniem 126 m2 i taka sama piwnica, dach czterospadowy + garaż 60 m, pierwszy zrobił nam zestawienie - takie:
>> ławy, chudziak, szalunki, zbrojenie, betonowanie, pielęgnacja betonu, 
>> rozszalowanie - 4000 dom 1800 garaż (dom ławy od razu z ocieploną 
>> podłogą piwnicy
>> fundament, ściany z bloczków, izolacja pozioma na ławach 2 warstwy, 
>> izolacje pionowe, ocieplenie, zasypanie, płyta zera -  2500 garaż
>> ściany piwniczne - 9 000 zł
>> strop nad piwnicą - 6700 zł
>> parter nośne, kominy - 9 000 dom, 3500 garaż
>> strop nad parterem, szalowanie, układanie, zbrojenie, betonowanie, 
>> pielęgnacja betonu, rozszalowanie - 7 000 zł
+ dach 70zł/m2 a dachu jest ok 300 m
drugi podał globalną kwotę 90 tys róznica to ok 20 tys 
Czy wiecie skąd się może wziąść? albo pokierujcie mnie gdzie mam iść z tym pytaniem... bo nie wiem  :bash:

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy forumowicze i przyszli kredytobiorcy

postanowiłam przypomnieć o specjalnej ofercie Muratora , jeśli skorzystacie z naszej pomocy przy uzyskaniu kredytu hipotecznego.

Poza tym , że pomagamy bez dodatkowych kosztów dla Państwa i sprawnie i szybko oraz fachowo wspomagamy procesowanie wniosku.Każdy Klient, który w 2014 uruchomi kredyt hipoteczny za pośrednictwem Murator FINANSE otrzyma:
*1) Kartę rabatową Murator KLUB oraz
2) 6 miesięczną prenumeratę wybranego miesięcznika z oferty Murator SA.
*

3)dodatkowo , jeśli złożymy wniosek w Eurobanku i dołączymy kupon z Muratora ,możecie skorzystać z t*zw. Murowanego Kredytu Hipotecznego z Eurobankiem* .Kupony zostały wydrukowane w miesięczniku Murator w numerach luty-lipiec 2014 oraz będą dokładane do każdego sprzedanego projektu domu. Wszystkie kupony, bez względu na datę publikacji będą miały ważność do 31.12.2014. Kupon upoważnia do obniżenie marży o maksymalnie 0,3 p.p. do poziomu nie niższego niż obowiązująca marża minimalna w ofercie standardowej Banku.

Zachęcamy do kontaktu.

----------


## dar-ek

Witam , gdy ja zaczynałem ceny były od 170 tyś do 350 tyś za stan sso , nie duży dom oczywiście ceny z materiałem wszystko kompleksowo.Dodam że woj. mazowieckie.Wybierając firmę patrzyłem na doświadczenie , nie wiem skąd takie koszt są ale to bierze się z tego , że większości to firmy prezes,dyrektor, sekretarka , i dopiero podwykonawca.Ja wybrałem firmę gdzie nie mam podwykonawców , sam szef ekipy pracuje , pilnuje i doradza.Polecam również znajomym , mało teraz takich firm na rynku i dla tego to cenię.pozdrawiam

----------


## JacekOstrowski

Witam, chętnie dołączę do Waszego grona. W końcu mogę na 100% stwierdzić, że w tym roku powstanie mój wymarzony domek. Obecnie mieszkam z żonką na wynajmowanym mieszkanku. W drodze leci do nas już bocian, więc czas na własny kąt. Marzenie o domu mieliśmy od zawsze- działka też już była- w spadku rodzinnym- uzbrojona, gotowa pod budowę. Wciąż brakowało funduszy. Teraz już mamy zebraną ekipę- budowa rozpoczęła się z początkiem września. Zakładaliśmy 3m-c na stan zewnętrzny, surowy. Wiem, że w tym czasie niestety ekipa się nie wyrobi. Wszystko zależy jaką będziemy mieć zimę Jakby udało się do zimy zamknąć stan zewnętrzny- na pewno prace trwałyby wtedy bez przerwy. Inaczej trzeba będzie odłożyć do wiosny. Podchodzę do tego spokojnie- widzę jak prace posuwają się do przodu z dnia na dzień. Dom ma być jednopiętrowy- nieduży- całość bez garażu i ogródka tylko 80m2. Jak myślicie- czy uda się zamknąć stan zewnętrzny w 3-4m-c?

----------


## wiollka86

Witaj Jacek. Ja zaczęłam swoją budowę 19 marca tego roku a 21 lipca miałam już dach a tydzień później okna. Wszystko zależy od tego jak będą zorganizowane prace na budowie. Ale biorąc pod uwagę wielkość twojego domu myślę że powinno Ci się udać. Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## JacekOstrowski

> Witaj Jacek. Ja zaczęłam swoją budowę 19 marca tego roku a 21 lipca miałam już dach a tydzień później okna. Wszystko zależy od tego jak będą zorganizowane prace na budowie. Ale biorąc pod uwagę wielkość twojego domu myślę że powinno Ci się udać. Powodzenia


Dziękuję Ci bardzo. Ekipa jest dosyć sprawna, prace też są dobrze zorganizowane. Mam nadzieję, że się uda.

----------


## JacekOstrowski

Znalazłem ciekawy filmik: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kwg0qX-7vsU Może mój domek też tak szybko powstanie :smile:  W ogóle taki filmik
 z postępów budowy własnego domu, to bardzo fajna pamiątka. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## radzisza20

Witajcie 
My również ruszymy jeszcze w tym roku C114a  Znany po przeróbkach okolice Bełchatowa !!!

----------


## JacekOstrowski

> Witajcie 
> My również ruszymy jeszcze w tym roku C114a  Znany po przeróbkach okolice Bełchatowa !!!


Witam i życzę powodzenia z budową domku.

----------


## wierka

> Witajcie 
> My również ruszymy jeszcze w tym roku C114a  Znany po przeróbkach okolice Bełchatowa !!!


witam Sąsiada/Sąsiadkę.  :smile:  
Z której strony Bełchatowa??? 


my w tym tygodniu będziemy zalewać strop nad piętrem. Mam nadzieję, że do końca października będziemy mieć SSZ. Oby tylko pogoda  nie pokrzyżowała nam planów.

----------


## KasMir

Hej,hej.
My budowę domu zaczęliśmy 5 sierpnia 2014,a teraz deskujemy dach. Myślę,że 3-4 miesiące to bardzo optymalny termin. Życzymy powodzenia i czekamy na relacje fotki. Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## bena78

Ale cisza na forum-pewnie wszyscy walczą na budowach. U nas już jest SSZ. Jestem z tego powodu zadowolona. Teraz będziemy się wykańczać hihi( mam nadzieję , że nie dosłownie)

----------


## monika&bartek

Ruch się zrobi pewnie zimą jak już wszyscy zakończa sezon budowlany  :wink: 
My się nie spieszymy bo i tak nie planujemy wprowadzić się w przyszłym roku. U nas na dzień dzisiejszy gotowa więźba, powoli zabieramy się za resztę dachu. Do końca roku SSO  :smile:

----------


## wiollka86

U mnie sezon budowlany otwarty do lutego- lecimy z wykończeniówką. Do końca października stan deweloperski  :smile:

----------


## Adam1982

My zakończyliśmy na ten rok SSO, na wiosnę pewnie zaczniemy od okien

----------


## monika&bartek

Adam widzę mamy podobne plany  :wink:  dom prezentuje się świetnie  :smile:

----------


## Lapeno

U nas teraz mała cisza - schną tynki w środku i garażu wolno-stojącym.
Wylany taras i pod zadaszeniem na drewienko.

Teraz walczę z tematem poustalania wykończeniówki - jaka wełna pod dach, kto i za ile gładzie.

----------


## Euzebia

I u nas w końcu prace ruszyły po wielu bólach  :wink:  W przyszłym tygodniu ekipa zacznie wznosić mury i pojawia się pytanie czy potrzebujemy takie wielkie okno tarasowe w salonie. Salon 25,5m2 okno 3częściowe (1 część nieotwieralna) 2,7m szerokości. W pokoju jest jeszcze okno na drugiej ścianie 1,8x1,5m. Jeśli zmniejszymy okno to do dwuskrzydłowego ~1,8m szer. Czym się kierować? Estetyką i dobrym doświetleniem pomieszczenia czy ucieczką ciepła w zimie? Dodam, że okna będą 3szybowe. Sugestie i rady mile widziane  :smile: 

Agga M. - jaj się ma Twój skarbek?

----------


## Lapeno

> I u nas w końcu prace ruszyły po wielu bólach  W przyszłym tygodniu ekipa zacznie wznosić mury i pojawia się pytanie czy potrzebujemy takie wielkie okno tarasowe w salonie. Salon 25,5m2 okno 3częściowe (1 część nieotwieralna) 2,7m szerokości. W pokoju jest jeszcze okno na drugiej ścianie 1,8x1,5m. Jeśli zmniejszymy okno to do dwuskrzydłowego ~1,8m szer. Czym się kierować? Estetyką i dobrym doświetleniem pomieszczenia czy ucieczką ciepła w zimie? Dodam, że okna będą 3szybowe. Sugestie i rady mile widziane 
> 
> Agga M. - jaj się ma Twój skarbek?


Czym większe okno, tym:
- większe straty ciepła
- wyższe koszty zakupu
ale
- ładniejsze widoki
- ładniej się prezentuje

Duże okna to również MUS skorzystania z usług bardzo dobrej ekipy monterskiej okien, zrobienia prawidłowej izolacji termicznej budynku.
Dodatkowo musicie dobrze się zastanowić nad kwestią rolet - czy chcecie montowane nad ramą okna czy też dokręcane do belki nad oknem (mówią na to integro - nie wiem, czy wszyscy tak to nazywają).

----------


## JacekOstrowski

Witam, w końcu znalazłem czas, żeby wejść na forum, ostatnio ciągle na placu budowy. Wszystko od pukać na razie idzie zgodnie z planem,  myślę, że do końca grudnia uda się zamknąć stan zewnętrzny, może uda mi się następnym razem jakieś zdjęcie zrobić.

----------


## R&K

i ja w końcu dołączam ....
inne bociany już powoli odlatują  :wink:  
a my zaczynamy ... 



ściągamy humus ....i robimy mostek (wjazd przez rów na działkę 6m rura 40)
od jutra kręcimy zbrojenie a końcem przyszłego tygodnia ławy może uda się wylać

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Witam wszystkich budujących, z doświadczenia już wiem , że budowa to studnia bez dnia, nawet jak się pilnuje kosztorysu. Zdarza się , że koszt budowy przekroczy znacznie zaplanowaną kwotę. Jeśli jesteście zainteresowani dobraniem kredytu, zmianą warunków lub uzyskaniem kredytu na dokończenie, wykończenie czy wybudowanie domu zachęcam do kontaktu. Bez dodatkowych dla Państwa kosztów możemy spróbować znaleźć lepszą ofertę niż posiadacie.
zachęcam do kontaktu

----------


## BorÓwki14

Witajcie !  :smile: 
My rownież powoli kończymy zmagania na ten rok na budowie. Mamy już okna, część instalacji, aktualnie izolujemy taras, tak aby na wiosne nie lało sie już do środka, do garażu.
Oczywiście przez zime będziemy planować dalej, dalej.. wykończenie, albo jak się poczas wykończenia nie wykończyć itp.. :wink: 

Gratulacje dla wszystkich, pięknie Wasze domy rosną  :wave:  !!

Fota na koniec:

----------


## kasiekkk

I nasz domek już stoi :smile:  SSZ. Elektryka się robi, a tynki to już na wiosne :smile:

----------


## AggaM

czesc 
*Euzebia*- miło mi czytać, że ktoś w końcu buduje "naszego" skarbka neo :smile:  u nas zastj, stoi fundament, czekamy na kolejny sezon, więc teraz ja będę Ciebie podczytywać chętnie :smile:  
Okno tarasowe zmniejszamy do dwóch skrzydeł- kier budowy rozrysował nam je na srodku ściany salonu , mniej więcej. Z garażu robimy dwa pokoje, długa oppowieść, nie chcę zasnudzać skąd taka zmiana. Podnosimy schody o dwa stopnie- powięłszamy pom gospodarcze, łazienka na dole będzie prawie otwarta na pom gospodarcze czym będzie miała dostęp do okna - wstawiamy tylko takie przesówne drzwi między łazienką a pom gosp.- chyba szklane albo coś pół przeźroczystego /, likwidujemy okna dachowe - zostają tylko w łazience i suszarni. Nad kuchnią w pokojach na poddaszu zamieniamy okna balkonowe na zwykłe- zyskuję tym samym trochę powierzchni dla dzieci. Tyle chyba ze zmian/

----------


## Euzebia

U nas ściany ruszyły w tym tygodniu do góry, a w następnym ponoć są szanse już na strop. Na dole zmieniliśmy detale (brak okna w schowku i garażu, zwężenie przejścia z kuchni do salonu, jeden stopień do garażu i kolejny do kotłowni, zamiast 2 do garażu. Góra - wszystkie okna z parapetami, nad kuchnio-salonem jeden pokój z garderobą i w związku  z tym jedno wielkie okno jak niżej w salonie. Zrezygnowaliśmy też z pralni powiększając nieco łazienkę oraz z kilku okien dachowych. Zdecydowaliśmy po rozważeniu ++ i - - ze jednak zostawiamy duże okno tarasowe. Zaintrygował mnie pomysł z łazienką na dole. Mogłabyś pokazać rzut? Może jeszcze u nas dałoby się coś z tym fantem zrobić bo w tej chwili schowek będzie zmarnowaną przestrzenią.

----------


## AggaM

nie mam jeszcze rzutu, dopiero zmianę wrysowuje kierownik budowy. ale pokrótce wygląda to tak: 
wc ustawiamy na stronie ściany przylegającej do schodów /czarna plama na rys poglądowym/, cały mechanizm wc chowamy pod schodami, zyskujemy kilkanaście cm wolnej przestrzeni między wc a ścianą łazienki aby było przejście koło wc -tą która przylega do garażu. i zamiast ściany między pom gosp a łazienką robimy albo przesuwane drzwi albo w ogóle będzie wolna przestrzeń co da nam dostęp łazienki do okna w pom gospodarczym. a tak w ogóle, widziałam tę łazienkę na żywo i jest maleńka...  :smile:  


A co będzie u Was w miejscu pralni? możesz rzut podesłać :smile: ?

----------


## Kejt_R

[QUOTE=Adam1982;6632449]My zakończyliśmy na ten rok SSO, na wiosnę pewnie zaczniemy od okien

[/

Z dobrze poinformowanych źródeł wiem, że bardzo korzystne dla kieszeni jest zamawianie okien w styczniu, z odroczonym montażem na przykład do marca. Świetne postępy w pracach, super!

----------


## Adam1982

hej,  :smile:   taki mamy plan, na zimę zamówić okna a wiosną montaż,
póki co zbieram wyceny od poznańskich wykonawców

pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## AggaM

Zima zawitała? Nikt nic nie pisze.... właśnie wróciłam z działki, zobaczyć czy wszystko ok. Koparka równała nam teren działki przylegającej, ale jeszcze sporo  pracy przed operatorem. Dojazd do fundamentów utwardzony, w tym tyg zamawiam materiał na budowę- ceny są atrakcyjne, a odbiór ustalam na późną wiosnę. Dostałam wycenę jednej z dachówek- marsylka koramica - czerwona angoba. Mamy jeszcze dwie inne na oku, zobaczymy jak nam je wycenią na innych składach. To cóż, pora dalej się dokształcać w sferze budowy :smile:

----------


## monika&bartek

My dalej bujamy się z dachem...ponoć ma być na święta. 
Zaczęliśmy się też rozglądać za oknami i bramami, planujemy kupić jeszcze w tym roku, montaż wiosną  :smile: 

AgaaM może w tym roku znowu nie będzie zimy i uda Wam się zacząć wcześniej  :big grin:

----------


## domi2014

> Zima zawitała? Nikt nic nie pisze.... właśnie wróciłam z działki, zobaczyć czy wszystko ok. Koparka równała nam teren działki przylegającej, ale jeszcze sporo  pracy przed operatorem. Dojazd do fundamentów utwardzony, w tym tyg zamawiam materiał na budowę- ceny są atrakcyjne, a odbiór ustalam na późną wiosnę. Dostałam wycenę jednej z dachówek- marsylka koramica - czerwona angoba. Mamy jeszcze dwie inne na oku, zobaczymy jak nam je wycenią na innych składach. To cóż, pora dalej się dokształcać w sferze budowy


Hoł, Hoł, Hoł... MY też stanęliśmy w fundamentach i dalej lecimy na wiosnę :smile:  już to przełknęłam, bo myślałam że w tym roku będzie sso :big tongue:  Kupiliśmy już Porotherm na cały dom, i czeka w składzie... widzę że już planujecie dachówkę, jeśli możesz to napisz gdzie macie zamiar zamawiać, bo może też się za to wezmę.... Pozdrawiam!

----------


## AggaM

Cześć, właśnie jadę jutro zamówić porotherm i też będzie czekał do wiosny. My chcieliśmy zimować fundamenty, więc nie jesteśmy źli, że czekamy.

Także *Moinko&Bartku*, spokojnie czekamy, byle do późnej wiosny. A Wam życzę powodzenia z dachem! Super!  

*Domi* - co do dachówki, mam ofertę od firmy  "PODWYSZYŃSKI" ul.Niwy 21/2, 30-705 KRAKÓw, czekam jeszcze na dwie oferty. Wycenili nam dachówkę robena piemont i z wienenebergera E 32, ale nie mam pojęcia którą weźmiemy, jeszcze troszkę czasu mamy, ale powoli się za to bierzemy. Kolega brał od tego Podwyszyńskiego i był b. zadowolony. 

Ok, zmykam, oczy się kleją, na kompie za długo nie wysiedzę...

----------


## Euzebia

Witam i ja  :smile: 

Przerabialiśmy ostatnio temat dachówek i z ceramiki wchodziła w grę Robena Piemont lub Creaton (droższa). Ostatecznie stanęło na betonowej Braas 3x malowanej (powłoka lumino). Zrezygnowaliśmy z ceramicznej po pierwsze ze względu na cenę, po drugie zaprzyjaźniony hurtownik przedkłada jakość dobrej dachówki betonowej nad tanią ceramiczną (Piemont jest jedną z najgorszych, są krzywe, często zamki do siebie nie pasuą. Krzywa dachówka to podwiewanie i zaleganie wilgoci pod dachówką. Dodatkowo dekarze na nie narzekają, że źle się układają ze względu na w/w. Warto porozmawiać z kilkoma dekarzami o ich doświadczeniach i rozmawiać w składach. Dowiedzieliśmy się też, że w przypadku dachówki betonowej nie ma produktów 2 kategorii więc otrzymując konkurencyjną ofertę cenową nie ma opcji jak przy dachówce ceramicznej, że to gorsza jakość i w razie problemów brak gwarancji czy tym podobne historie. Porównywaliśmy również betonową Braas z Euronitem i braas jest zdecydowanie ładniejszy (w powłoce lumino nie ma widocznych porów, natomiast euronit to wizualnie typowy beton). Braas ma też większą dostępność i ogólnie jest zdecydowanie bardziej polecana.

*Jutro cieśla wchodzi na budowę, a może przed końcem roku dekarz jeszcze wkroczy do akcji. Oby taka zima była do okien...

*@- AggaM* - pamiętam o rzutach ale te stale, wraz z postępem budowy się zmieniają. Postaram się cos wkleić niebawem. Ostatnio wymyśliliśmy, że 2 pokoje nad salonem i kuchnią oraz pralnia z których zrobilismy 1 duży pokój z garderobą (nad kuchnią) zostanie otwarty. Tzn wzdłuż schodów będzie tylko ścianka wysokości ścianki kolankowej.

----------


## radzisza20

> witam Sąsiada/Sąsiadkę.  
> Z której strony Bełchatowa??? 
> 
> 
> my w tym tygodniu będziemy zalewać strop nad piętrem. Mam nadzieję, że do końca października będziemy mieć SSZ. Oby tylko pogoda  nie pokrzyżowała nam planów.


Od strony Bogdanowa, Dobiecina

----------


## monika&bartek

Euzebia i jak, dach się robi?

My dalej na etapie dachu, łaty nabite, teraz dachówka  :big grin:  
Poza tym jutro jedziemy zamówić okna, po 3 tygodniach rozmyślań, debat i zbierania wycen zdecydowaliśmy się na okna Salamander Blue Evolutnion  :smile:  Taki zrobiliśmy sobie prezent na święta  :big grin:  :big lol:

----------


## Wojak65

Wszystkim Wesołych Świąt i smacznego karpia  :smile: 

Dawno mnie tu nie było, nawet bardzo...ale to może dlatego że budowa na całego zabrała mi wolny czas.

Święta niestety w starym mieszkaniu - nie udało się zakończyć wszystkiego jak planowałem ale mam nadzieję że Nowy rok już przywitamy w nowy  domu  :smile: 

Świętujcie i budujcie

Pozdro

----------


## Euzebia

Witam w Nowym Roku i wszystkim życzę przede wszystkim by Wasze budowy szły pełna parą i zgodnie z planami  :smile: 

Dach się robi. Więźba stanęła przed świętami, natomiast dzisiaj na budowie miały pojawić sie dachówki. Czekam na wieści od "naszego nadzoru" czy dekarz przyjechał czy jednak zacznie 7go  :smile:  Okna dachowe czekają w garażu (stanęło na Fakro FTP-V U3 - bez luksusów ale też nie z najniższej półki)

----------


## wierka

Witam wszystkich.
Wojak - mieszkasz w nowym?? chyba należy Ci się mistrzostwo świata.  :smile: 

Euzebia - ja też czekam na dachówki. 
W środku domu mam już wszystkie instalacje - prąd, woda, ścieki, wentylacja mechaniczna i ogrzewanie podłogowe. tydzień przed świętami zrobiliśmy wylewki.
z zewnątrz - dom ocieplony styro, ale bez zaciągnięcia klejem. boimy się, że 'zaskoczą' mrozy i klej odpadnie.

----------


## Wojak65

Cześć Wierka,

Widzę że Ty dalej tu jeszcze zaglądasz  :smile: 
Ja tak z ciekawości wpadłem zobaczyć co się tutaj dzieje i kto został jeszcze z tych z którymi zaczynaliśmy Bocianki 2014  :smile: 

U mnie przeprowadzka w sobotę i mam nadzieję że będzie już wszystko pokończone w środku ze szczegółami aby móc się nacieszyć nowym domkiem.

Dla wszystkich którzy szybko budują (bo z kredytem heheh :tongue: ) moja budowa rozpoczęła się 1 kwietnia 2014  :smile: 

Pa i pozdrawiam

----------


## BorÓwki14

> U mnie przeprowadzka w sobotę i mam nadzieję że będzie już wszystko pokończone w środku ze szczegółami aby móc się nacieszyć nowym domkiem.


Wojak - gratulacje! Zanim powiesz jeszcze raz "pa" to mógłbyś nam budującym Bocianki 2014 podrzucić kilka zdjęć z parapetówki  :yes:

----------


## Wojak65

Parapetówka jasne że będzie ale jeszcze chyba nie w sobotę  :smile: 

Zdjęcia jasne że będą jak już ze wszystkim się uporam.

Życzę wszystkim powodzenia w dalszej drodze do celu

----------


## siódemka

My w nowym domku od 1 grudnia, mąż za punkt honoru postawił sobie kiedyś luźno rzucony termin i mieszkamy w swoim wymarzonym domku  :Smile:  Zostało jeszcze kilka rzeczy do dokończenia ale i tak jest cudownie, no i ta choinka i święta w nowym domu.....Parapetówka jednak jeszcze też przed nami .

----------


## BorÓwki14

*siódemka*, gratulacje! Widzę, że bardzo szybko się uwinęliście z budową - niecały rok, szacun  :smile:  :jaw drop:

----------


## Krzysiek2K

Ja melduję postępy domu w gaurach. Tynki i wylewki schną, styropian na ocieplenie jest, kominek dostarczony, ocieplenie strychu w trakcie. Projekt kostki wyceniony. Czekamy do wiosny.

----------


## monika&bartek

euzebia widzę jesteśmy na podobnym etapie, jak idzie u Was robota?

wojak, siódemka gratulacje! Sprawnie Wam poszło, wiadomo kto pierwszy zrobi parapetówę  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

tak parapetówka będzie już niedługo  :smile:  tylko ludzie nawet nie wiecie ile zajmuje wykończenie domu na 100%   :jaw drop: 

czas ucieka a drobiazgów jeszcze pełno...ale byle do wiosny i pierwszego grila na swoim  :smile:  podobno wszystko wynagradza

----------


## Kejt_R

Niektórzy z nas mają tempo, godne pozazdroszczenia. Ja się mogę pochwalić na razie tylko czymś takim:

Ponieważ zima prawie bez mrozów, ekipa powoli buduje dalej, mam już strop. Za 2 tygodnie zamawiam okna, drzwi i bramę garażową.
Pozdrowionka :smile:

----------


## MonikaZgierz

Witam. Całe wieki mnie tu nie było.
wojak, siódemka- super, ze już mieszkacie w nowych domkach
wierka- my na podobnym etapie. Jesienią ociepliliśmy dom styropianem, ale bez kleju. W środku instalacje, tynki, wylewki  aby przed zimą przeschły i teraz niestety prace stanęły. No może nie stanęły, ale idą żółwim tempem, bo duuużo robimy sami. 
Za to od miesiąca mamy cieplutko w domku, w piwnicy na podłodze płytki, na ścianach w kotłowni też. Do łazienek, kuchni i na podłogi czekają kupione na położenie. Schody zamówione, meble do kuchni też, kostka na zewnątrz leży od jesieni i czeka na położenie. 
Myślę, że w maju pierwsze urodziny młodszego syna będą już w nowym domu. Gdyby mąż nie musiał do pracy chodzić, to byłoby dużo więcej, a tak to tylko po pracy i soboty zostają.

----------


## justysia1985

Witam, pobardzo długiej nieobecności,
nasza papierologia przeszła moje najsmielsze wyobrazenia bo na dzien dzisiejszy jestesmy w dalsym ciagu w tzw. "czarnej du*ie"
fundamenty mielisly wylewac latem 2014 roku a po dzien dzisiejszy nie mamy pozwolenia
mam jednak pytanie odnośnie ścian, z czego konienkretnie stawiaceie sciany ? pustak czy cegła ? jakie ocieplenie ?
mój maz chce teraz kupić materiały bo (podobno) sa teraz w niższych cenach :/
dziękuję za odpowiedzi

----------


## monika&bartek

justysia teraz mają wejśc jakieś udogodnienia dla budujących, że niby nie trzeba PNB. Skoro to u Was tak długo trwa to może się zorientuj o co dokładnie chodzi

----------


## justysia1985

Słyszłam, ze Sejm juz tą ustawę zatwierdził, teraz jeszcze Senat i Prezydent wszystko ma trawac ok 3-4 mies.
Mam nadzieję, ze do tej pory wyciagniemy juz projekt od naszych architektów i skonczymy batalie o zjazd.
W naszym przypadku ustawa ta nic nie zmienia bo wstepne umowy z dostawcami (prad, gaz, woda) juz mamy
a zjazd na droge wojewódzka pozostał bez zmian i jest wymagany ... wciaz po gorke.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Drodzy forumowicze, wiosna za oknem , czas na podejmowanie decyzji

Banki jak zwykle na wiosnę zaczynają wprowadzać bardzo ciekawe oferty kredytowe nie tylko związane z budową.
Za pomocą produktu hipotecznego można zrobić remont, dokończyć budowę zrobić adaptację czy pożyczyć pieniądze na cel dowolny i spłacić inne zobowiązania.

Zapraszamy do kontaktu z chęcią pomożemy w znalezieniu dobrych ofert jak i przeprowadzeniu wszystkiego szybko i sprawnie.

----------


## KamArt

Witam się w tym wątku.
Pozwolenie na budowę dostaliśmy pod koniec czerwca 2014.  Teraz czekają nas ściany szczytowe i dach. Mam nadzieję, że za rok na wiosnę uda nam się już wprowadzić. 
Gratulacje dla tych, którzy już mieszkają  :smile:

----------


## April40

Witam w tym wątku  :big grin:  Czy są tu jakieś aktywne "bocianki" z Krakowa i okolic?  :smile:  W grupie raźniej! 

*BorÓwki14* - nie mogę trafić na Wasz dziennik budowy  :sad:

----------


## April40

> I nasz domek już stoi SSZ. Elektryka się robi, a tynki to już na wiosne
> Załącznik 286815Załącznik 286816


*kasiekkk* - ooo widzę, że są tu aktywne bocianki z małopolski  :big grin: 




> *Domi* - co do dachówki, mam ofertę od firmy  "PODWYSZYŃSKI" ul.Niwy 21/2, 30-705 KRAKÓw, czekam jeszcze na dwie oferty. Wycenili nam dachówkę robena piemont i z wienenebergera E 32, ale nie mam pojęcia którą weźmiemy, jeszcze troszkę czasu mamy, ale powoli się za to bierzemy. Kolega brał od tego Podwyszyńskiego i był b. zadowolony. 
> 
> Ok, zmykam, oczy się kleją, na kompie za długo nie wysiedzę...


Jeżeli chodzi o krakowskie firmy, to najlepszą ofertę na dachówkę mieliśmy od firmy *Dekke* ul.Babińskiego (pozdrowienia dla pana Tomka) i tam też zamówiliśmy.

----------


## KamArt

*April40* ja się witam z Krakowa, a budujemy się zaraz za Krk, ale troszkę jeszcze na południe  :smile:  A u Was budowa w Krakowie?

Teraz doczytałam, że okolice Krk u Was  :smile:

----------


## Euzebia

Czy ktoś z Was jest zorientoany ile czasu może zająć szlifowanie do względnie gładkiej powierzchni jętek? Chcemy je zostawić odsłonięte na poddaszu. Są pojedyncze i krótkie - może z 2,5m długości i ok 15cm wysokości. Zastanawiamy się z mężem czy kupić szlifierkę kątową na tych kilka jętek i zrobić to samodzielnie czy lepiej komuś zlecić.

----------


## BorÓwki14

> *BorÓwki14* - nie mogę trafić na Wasz dziennik budowy


 April, nie może być!
Proponuje "naklikać" na mój nick i dać "view blog entries", powinno pomóc.. :stir the pot:

----------


## monika&bartek

hej bocianki co tam u Was?
Kto buduje a kto mieszka?

U nas kończą montować okna, w kolejce drzwi, bramy garażowe zamówione  :smile:

----------


## wierka

czesc Monika&bartek  :smile: 
my -  jak zwykle mieszamy procesy i etapy.
Dach od jesieni pokryty papą. Dachówka od dwóch miesięcy stoi przed domem, nie wiem kiedy położymy.
Dom ocieplony styropianem - też od jesieni, jeszcze nie otynkowany.

A w środku wszystkie ściany pomalowane na kolory. Łazienki dwie prawie gotowe.
Brakuje podłóg i drzwi. Brakuje kuchni, brakuje schodów - ale robią się. 
I można mieszkać.  :wink:

----------


## monika&bartek

wierka pięknie u Ciebie, strasznie podgoniliście z budową, super! schody są przeeeepiękne!  Szare ściany też na plus sama o takich marzę  :big grin: 

nieważne że mieszacie etapy, ważne że idziecie do przodu

----------


## April40

No pięknie się robi!! Schody fantastyczne i te szarości..! marzę o takim stanie u nas....  :yes:

----------


## Redakcja

Drodzy Inwestorzy,
wciąż można dołączyć do akcji pomocy Bociankom. Wystarczy odpowiadać na nasze pytania:

*TEMAT AKCJI - jest TUTAJ*

 Na każdym etapie można dołączyć do akcji. A dzisiaj pytania na czerwiec:



*Stan surowy bez błędów – starania inwestorów, a praktyka na budowie*
Drogi inwestorze, jak przebiega budowa? Jakie pojawiły się problemy? Czy  trudno w trakcie budowy dbać o energooszczędność jako cel budowy domu?*Trudny temat: dach - oczekiwania inwestorów, a praktyka na budowie*
Drogi inwestorze, dach jest trudnym wyzwaniem. Czy Twój dach jest drogi,  czy też tani patrząc na koszty inwestycji? Jak dbasz o to, by dach  został prawidłowo zbudowany? Jakie decyzje podjąłeś co do pokrycia dachu  i doświetlenia poddasza? Jak Twój dach będzie ocieplony?


Czekamy na Wasze wypowiedzi. Czekamy też na zgłoszenia, jeśli ktoś potrzebuje już bezpłatnej wizyty eksperta "Muratora" na swojej budowie.

Drogie Bocianki, razem z Fakro i Isoverem chcemy Wam pomagać. Warto skorzystać  :smile:   
DOŁĄCZ DO AKCJI - ZAPRASZAMY

----------


## Kejt_R

Hej budującym! Przyszłam się i ja pochwalić stanem obecnym domu. Elewacja już skończona, robią się sufity na poddaszu. Jeszcze niestety walczę z papierami odnośnie kanalizacji, bo wpadłam w jakąś czarną dziurę i kręcę się w kółko pomiędzy urzędami i projektantami. Po kanalizie planujemy skończyć instalację kotłowni i zabrać się za podłogi i kafle w łazienkach. Żeby nie było, że leniuchujemy - sama cekoluję ściany  :big grin: 
 
Powodzenia!

----------


## anulalol2

witam, nie wiem gdzie zamiescic pytanie, jestem nowa takze zakladam nowy temat. 

interesuje mnie przebudowa stodoly (z piwnica uzytkowa tzn fundamenty wyremontowane zrobiony garaz i piwnica, reszta stodoly nie uzywana jak na zdjeciu widac cala drewniana). Czy da sie postawic w jej miejscu domek jednorodzinny burzac tylko część drewniana? problem polega glownie na tym ze nasz dom (pomaranczowy na zdjeciu )jest postawiony z jednej strony praktycznie w granicy z sasiadem, stodola 1,5 m od tej granicy. Czy w tym przypadku dostaniemy pozwolenie na budowe/ przebudowe/ rozbiorke? wiem ze teraz sa inne wymogi niz 40 lat temu gdy moi dziadkowie stawiali te budynki. moge wrzucic zdjecie w razie potrzeby. dziekuje

----------


## monika&bartek

Kejt pięknie! u nas w tym roku na ssz chyba się skończy. Mamy zamiar zrobić porządek z terenem, a potem policzymy kasę i zobaczymy co dalej

----------


## Sebastian11

Witam. Mam stary fundament, jest z piwnica. Scianki z ciegiel. Moje pytanie dotyczy czy zasypywac można tajie piwnice? W jaki sposób jeżeli tak.chce również obniżyć ten fundament, poniewaz jest wysoki na 160cm. Chce również postawic parterowy dom z nieuzytkowym poddaszem do 100m2.  Prosiłbym bym o jakąkolwiek podpowiedz.

----------

